# Sticky  Favorite Freeware



## Space Cowboy

Post your favorite freeware and tell us why you like it. Don't forget the link.

If we all pitch in this could be a great referance post so come on ..

just do it 

Me First?

Startup Control Panel

All you really need to control what loads when you boot up your computer.

Very small and works great.

Free


----------



## HenryVI

Dunno what the clarifications are for being freeware. But mine is Ad-Aware SE Personal v.1.06

sorry don't have the link on hand.


----------



## i hate ram

1: Ad-Aware SE (best adware remover ever IMO)
http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10399602.html

2: spywareblaster (keeps spyware OFF)
http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10396039.html

3: spywaregaurd (works with spywareblaster)
http://www.javacoolsoftware.net/dow...eguardsetup.exe

4: hijack this (good to diagnose browser hijacks)
http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

5: XBConnect (the free alternative to XBlive)
http://www.xbconnect.com/index.php?topic=Downloads

6: AIM 5.2.3292 (the last virus/spyware free version)
http://oldversion.com/download.php?idlong=f3686361d3247fc6ab976ee2d9d52861

7: WindowBlinds (not 'free' but it's an unlimited free trial with a periodic 5 sec. nag screen.
http://www.download.com/WindowBlinds/3000-2326_4-10026826.html


----------



## Space Cowboy

PDF Reader and Printing Program.

FOXIT

Free and fast .. less than a meg. and does everything the casual user needs in a PDF Viewer.


----------



## Stoner

Might be a good idea to only post apps that are used so that members aren't being testers for unknown software...what with all the adware and spyware out there.

Also, if anyone sees a posted app they know has a 'problem', it would be proper to post the issue.

That said, I have found the freeware version of Shortkeys very handy.



> ShortKeys is a utility that allows you to set up replacement text or paragraphs for any given number of user defined keystrokes. ShortKeys monitors the keyboard activity on a global nature and anytime a user defined keystroke combination is typed in, it will be replaced with the replacement text.
> 
> Save Time! Automate tedious and repetitive typing. Reduce errors. Type a few characters and ShortKeys will replace them with up to 3000 keystrokes. You will be amazed how much time ShortKeys will save.
> 
> Countless Uses. If you find yourself typing the same thing over and over again, then this product is for you.


This is their site:
http://www.shortkeys.com/

This page for download:
http://www.shortkeys.com/lite.htm

I use Shortkeys for formatting my posts more than anyhing else.


----------



## Dude044

http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw_full_screen.html 

http://www.hddlife.com/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Comeon You Hackers .. Lets get Busy 

Ok I'll part with one of my favorites .. This one is for you lazy slackers who just wanna kick back in your recliner and control your audio levels without havin to click on anything  Just found this one the other day and I love it.
Here is a screenshot of how I got it set up. This one is a keeper ..

Anyway .. Check it out .. Volumouse


----------



## Deke40

Stoner said:


> That said, I have found the freeware version of Shortkeys very handy.


Shortkeys looks like an expanded version of the ITAP Mode on my V551 Motorola which is a predicitive text entry mode.

This mode used to drive me crazy when using it until I learned how to take advantage of it then it made good sense.


----------



## Ginosko

1. Quintessential(good audio player)
www.quinnware.com
2. Trilllian( if you have aol msn yahoo or irc this combines them all)
www.ceruleanstudios.com
3. Cheetah Audio Converter(converts audio and also rips)
http://www.cheetahburner.com/
4. kmp3(great for naming mp3's)
http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?kmp3

Hope you enjoy these


----------



## t bone

i find myself using this sticky notes thingy alot lately
ATnotes


----------



## Space Cowboy

Themes Without Windowblind.

Look around HERE

There are more by Alienware on this site but ya have to hunt around for them.


----------



## Guyzer

My favorite that I have used for years is called E-Mail Remover. It allows you to check your mail and delete at your ISP's site. No need to retrieve mail you don't want.*Get it here*


----------



## josdegr

Don't want anybody to know what you were doing on your PC?

Don't want them to know the web sites you've visited, or the search queries you've made?

IE Privacy Keeper won't let anybody know that!

Whether you are using Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox, IE Privacy Keeper automatically cleans up the browser history once you are done surfing the net. The program will correctly clean up all index.dat files without the need for a Windows restart.

IE Privacy Keeper


----------



## rameam

I've used this for some time now. Protects registry by notifying you when a reg entry is being made.

Home page:
www.diamondcs.com


----------



## safety24

Hi All,
Try this, it's a very small program,but I find it gives a lot of reassurrance, what do you think?

Bazooka Adware and Spyware Scanner detects a multitude of spyware, adware, trojan, keylogger, foistware and trackware components; sources of irritation that antivirus software does not deal with. The scanning process will only take about two seconds and tell you how to uninstall the potentially unwanted applications using simple step-by-step instructions or put you in contact with the vendor for the most up-to-date and safe uninstall instructions.

http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/index.html?source=appvisit

Regards
safety24


----------



## Stoner

rameam said:


> I've used this for some time now. Protects registry by notifying you when a reg entry is being made.
> 
> Home page:
> www.diamondcs.com


Appears to be a bad link.........


----------



## belithrawien

Love this "analog" clock myself.

http://clocx.fi.cz/

btw I love the ATnotes! thanks for the link!


----------



## Space Cowboy

Heres one I've been using for awhile with no ill effects :up:

RegCompactNET

Oh and check out all the STUFF this guy's got .. So far they all work pretty good !!


----------



## Fyzbo

gaim - an opensource instant messanging client. If you are used to aim the switch will be very easy and you'll love the lack of ads and added features.
http://gaim.sourceforge.net/

Firefox - everyone knows by now, but it should be on the list. Free browser.
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

Those are the two I use every day, there are others I may add later.


----------



## rameam

Stoner, here's another link for RegProt. Sorry about the other link.

http://www.diamondcs.com.au/index.php?page=regprot


----------



## Space Cowboy

Just curious .. Spybot tells me when ever somethin writes to the reg I think. Does Regprot do the same thing or does it do more?

Thanks

Don't forget Karen's Power Tools

I use Karen's Replicator :up: For backing up my system to another Hard Drive.


----------



## rameam

Space Cowboy, I wasn't aware that Spybot did that. How do you set that up?

When an entry is written into the reg, RegProt pops up and tells you what is being written. You have the option of clicking Yes or No. It's a real small utility, and you never know it's running until a change is made to the reg.


----------



## Space Cowboy

It may be that Spybot only warns you for added startup entries.

I'm not sure?

I don't have access to my computer right now so will have to get back to ya on the settings..

Very nice and small FTP Client .. I've been using this for a few years and it works great :up:

LeechFTP

Cheers
Cowboy


----------



## Ginosko

it's called "tea timer"


----------



## josdegr

not freeware, but free help for XP users only. I keep this one in my favs. sorry everyone else.

Troubleshooting Windows XP


----------



## hewee

Just one thing about "tea timer" is it is only for IE.


----------



## angel1369

Love this , great for music files, doesnt use up much resources.
http://www.foobar2000.org/index.html


----------



## Space Cowboy

hewee said:


> Just one thing about "tea timer" is it is only for IE.


I don't even have IE on my system and it works for me?

Still though I don't think it blocks all registry entriies. But everytime I try and install somthin spybot goes crazy and keeps poppin up askin if I want to allow whatever it's doing to happin.

This deserves to be mentioned. I've always liked CCleaner.


----------



## Space Cowboy

USE WITH CAUTION !!! Not Recomended unless you like livin on the edge  

XPize is a resources transformation pack for Windows. It replaces most of the non-XP icons, avis and bmps that Microsoft has always overlooked. The installer simply automates the process of replacing resources in critical system files, making your XP's look better. XPize is compatible with Windows XP, 2003 and MCE Editions.

Version 3.0 ships with an optional Royale oriented look and also with the "i386 Patching Feature", which lets you create a XPized Windows installation.

I've been using this for about 4 months now and LOVE IT


----------



## Ginosko

Great for checking out what's running on your comp
http://www.sysinfo.org/startupinfo.html
-----------------------------------------------
For the musicians out there
Helps you learn the fretboard
http://www.francoisbrisson.com/fretboardwarrior/

Lots of cool guitar stuff on this program(you can use it, but it has little windows that pop up that are removed when registered) .
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/KDs_Guitar_Utilities/


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> I don't even have IE on my system and it works for me?
> 
> Still though I don't think it blocks all registry entriies. But everytime I try and install somthin spybot goes crazy and keeps poppin up askin if I want to allow whatever it's doing to happin.


I did not know that it worked that way. I never used tea timer and only use IE for updates and now and then when I have to.

So how do you update your OS without IE?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Avant - I'm tellin ya it rules


----------



## hewee

Thanks Space Cowboy.


----------



## Space Cowboy

hewee said:


> Thanks Space Cowboy.


No Problemo .. I've got a favor to ask of you later 

Let me know if you want any suggestions on setting it up. There are allot of really neat features that really rock !!

RegSeeker


----------



## rameam

Space Cowboy, is Avant as good or better than Firefox? I have dialup and firefox has really sped up my Internet surfing. If it's as slow as IE, I wouldn't want to switch. Sounds like a sweet browser though. Can you actually do windows updates with it?


----------



## hewee

Thanks Space Cowboy but not ready to use that so will stay with netscape.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I'm not going to say anymore after this. The less people that know about Avant the better. You see the nastie hackers target whats popular like IE and Firefox.

I tried both and they don't compare to the speed and security and ease of use of Avant.

Everybody has their favorite and mine is Avant.

P.S. Hewee .. It took along time for me to give up Netscape also but that was back when the first version of Netscape appeared in October 1994 under the code name "Mozilla." 
Cheers
Cowboy


----------



## aarhus2004

Please note I use Windows Millennium.

If, like me, you do frequent format and installs just for fun and exercise, it quickly becomes clear that setting-up consumes more time, much more time, than does the format/install itself. It also reveals what freeware is added and in which order. Here are the ones I use and in order of installation:

1. Anti Virus Grisoft aka AVG Free which seems to go from strength to strength, here:
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1 (scroll down the page for this).

2. RegSeeker from: http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm

Not only do I find this a reliable cleaner but I need the Tweaks it offers. And while I am at that website this:

3. HoverSnap

then this tiny one which I use constantly:

4. Control Your Desktop Icons:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,600479,00.asp

For controlling some basic StartUp items the wholly reliable StartUpCPL and from the same website Startup Monitor which warns of items being added to one's StartUp list. Both of these from Mike Lin, here:
5. http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml and
6. http://www.mlin.net/StartupMonitor.shtml

And for an in-depth look at exactly all that is running on your computer this cannot be bettered:
7. http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/procexp.shtml

From here I download my preferred versions of Windows Media Player and that excellent registry cleaner, jv16pt:
8. http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=wmp
9. http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16
be sure, with this last, you take the old version 1.3

For a profile of your computer especially of those critical and recommended updates this from Belarc:
10. http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Using Outllook Express? Need a spelling checker? Here:
11. http://www.geocities.com/vampirefo/

Then there are these, easily checked-out with a Google:
ASquared or a2 (Malware Search), Aida32 (System details) or Everest (Very similar) or PC Wizard (for a different look at your computer's goings-on), CableNut and TCPOptimiser (for fine tuning your internet connection), BootLogAnalizer (how efficient is your startup?), IrfanView (for toying your images), VLC Media Player (I use it for .avi files), and for a look at your efficient or otherwise use of drive space - Treesize. Like keeping your computer clock on the mark? This is great - NISTime - 32bit. and finally for a routine maintenance of Disk Cleanup. ScanDisk and Disk Defragmenter I use this, last thing each day:

http://www.blueorbsoft.com/scandefrag/index.html

Cheers. :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

Now we're cookin :up: 

On that old version site does anybody know which version of ACDSee was the last freeware version? Was there any that were free? I always thought that the early versions of ACDSee were the best for lookin at pic's. Fast and simple.

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## Doug Vitale

I'd have to say that IrfanView is my favorite freeware app.

For freeware fans, the site below is a MUST:

http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/index.htm


----------



## etaf

http://www.pixmantec.com/products/rawshooter_essentials.html

this is a great raw converter for digital camera's I'm using it more and more these days, heres a quote off the website



> RawShooter essentials, is a RAW workflow software tool that sets new standards for digital photography. It is a fully functional RAW converter which allows any level of user to get excellent results with the minimum of effort and knowledge. It provides the highest quality output and fastest conversion time for any RAW converter on the market today. RawShooter essentials contains core functionality such as:


--------------------------------------------------
another great link is for PaintShopPro version 7 and other free software programs

http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm

--------------------------------------------------
windows XP powertools
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

i use the photoresizer
---------------------------------------------------
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

a great alternative to microsofts internet explorer


----------



## deh

Don't forget MS Office's free alternative.

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## ChuckE

Go2doug said:


> For freeware fans, the site below is a MUST:
> 
> http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/index.htm


That is a useful site, but two things I wish it had are some ratings, and also a search. While the sorted categories are useful, I spent some time there trying to find a tool that I was not sure how to put it in a category. A search tool would have made it much simpler.

My favorite location for freeware is NoNags


----------



## josdegr

SpoofStick is a simple browser extension that helps users detect spoofed (fake) websites.

SpoofStick makes it easier to spot a spoofed website by prominently displaying only the most relevant domain information. It's not a comprehensive solution, but it's a good start.

http://www.corestreet.com/spoofstick/


----------



## websurfer

I don't know if it counts as freeware seeing as it's Open-Source, but it's free. My favorite is, of course, Linux and all it's nifty programs 


BTW, Avant ie IE with added things, it uses IE's fodlers, IE's core, Ie's almost everything. It's just as vunerable as IE. You are better off with Mozilla, Netscape, Firefox, or Opera.


----------



## linskyjack

Yes, Avant is just IE with some fancy clothes on--If you found IE to be slow you wont find Avant to be any faster.


----------



## Elvandil

linskyjack said:


> Yes, Avant is just IE with some fancy clothes on--If you found IE to be slow you wont find Avant to be any faster.


You're right that Avant is just a frontend for the IE engine, but for some reason, it does seem to be faster. In any case, I like the way it is set up.

But, that being said, I still like IE best. There are many sites that have plugins that only work with IE. And after discovering Microgarden Webtools for IE, it now has the tabs and many other features that Avant has. IE7 will be very simiular to Avant.


----------



## ChuckE

websurfer said:


> I don't know if it counts as freeware seeing as it's Open-Source, but it's free. My favorite is, of course, Linux and all it's nifty programs


Are you also aware of KNOPPIX, aren't you?

KNOPPIX is a bootable CD with a collection of GNU/Linux software, automatic hardware detection, and support for many graphics cards, sound cards, SCSI and USB devices and other peripherals. KNOPPIX can be used as a Linux demo, educational CD, rescue system, or adapted and used as a platform for commercial software product demos. It is not necessary to install anything on a hard disk. Due to on-the-fly decompression, the CD can have up to 2 GB of executable software installed on it.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Like I said everybody has their favorite and mine is Avant.

I find it's faster, easier to use, more secure, and does everything that IE does only better.

Try and run windows updates or bid on ebay with firefox. I don't want to have two or more browser to do my surfin.

Oh and I've never failed a online security test yet with Avant  
If ya got one I should try I'd be more that happy to. Just send the link.

What I don't get is how can Avant be a plugin for IE when "iexplorer.exe" is Not on my computer  

The best advice is pick what you like best and lock it down.


----------



## websurfer

ChuckE said:


> Are you also aware of KNOPPIX, aren't you?
> 
> KNOPPIX is a bootable CD with a collection of GNU/Linux software, automatic hardware detection, and support for many graphics cards, sound cards, SCSI and USB devices and other peripherals. KNOPPIX can be used as a Linux demo, educational CD, rescue system, or adapted and used as a platform for commercial software product demos. It is not necessary to install anything on a hard disk. Due to on-the-fly decompression, the CD can have up to 2 GB of executable software installed on it.


Highly aware of it, I have a copy for troubleshooting and backing up data. But I also always carry around a live Ubuntu and Kubuntu cd, because I rather their feel, and I can't stand Windows


----------



## Space Cowboy

SpyBot-Search & Destroy 1.4

Update out Today


----------



## Elvandil

Space Cowboy said:


> If ya got one I should try I'd be more that happy to. Just send the link.


Before I started using Avant for everything, I used GreenBrowser. It's pretty good.



> What I don't get is how can Avant be a plugin for IE when "iexplorer.exe" is Not on my computer


That's a good question. But how can your OS work at all without IE since it and WE are so intertwined? How did you get rid of it? Are you sure there are no remnants (even if no iexplore.exe)? What happens when you type a web address is a Windows Explorer window? Does the window turn into Avant like it used to turn into IE, or does it just open Avant in another window? (I will try that myself for an answer, but I'm asking this rhetorical question as food for thought.)


----------



## rodsrescue

I have used lots of FREE software from www.nonags.com and have (touching wood) NEVER had any problems with downloads or software.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Elvandil said:


> Before I started using Avant for everything, I used GreenBrowser. It's pretty good.
> 
> That's a good question. But how can your OS work at all without IE since it and WE are so intertwined? How did you get rid of it? Are you sure there are no remnants (even if no iexplore.exe)? What happens when you type a web address is a Windows Explorer window? Does the window turn into Avant like it used to turn into IE, or does it just open Avant in another window? (I will try that myself for an answer, but I'm asking this rhetorical question as food for thought.)


Tried the address in windows explorer and sure enough it LIVES ( Quick .. kill it..kill it) Then did a advanced search for iexplore.exe and nothin .. nowhere? I got ahold of a hack somewhere and uninstalled IE along time ago. After the process I delete the c:\program files\internet explorer\ folder and all it's contents .. then let a few reg cleaners take care of the reminants then did a advanced search for "iexplore.exe" and killed all that came up. The Folder comes back (I'd like to be able to kill it as well as others like c:\program files\outlook express which is also empty) but they just recreate themselves after rebooting. SO again I'm not sure whats going on but before I removed IE it would pop up once in awhile when clickin on certian links .. Now it doesn't do that anymore and I never even seen it till today when I tried that little trick.

I'm hooked on Avant .. Theres no turnin back now


----------



## Space Cowboy

EditPad Lite

Simple and FAST text editor I've been using for years for makin up quick notes to myself


----------



## deh

One of my favorite freeware sites:

Are you looking for great Windows freeware, but you don't want to browse endless lists of programs? Well, at this site you won't find 20 notepad replacements, 10 image viewers or 15 program launchers: we searched the web high and low, to present only the best freeware per category.
All programs have been installed and tested by ourselves, so you can be sure that it works as promised. New programs are added regularly to all categories, and as soon as a new version of an already listed program becomes available, we immediately update its listing.

www.onlythebestfreeware.com


----------



## josdegr

and i thought this was about favorite freeware and not AVANT.

with my son being stationed overseas, it is easier to keep track of the time difference using the following.

http://www.qlock.com/


----------



## HenryVI

I like FireFox
get it here

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## inane5

google toolbar (the newest one)
http://toolbar.google.com/
Does a bunch of stuff like popup blocking. I use it mostly for spell checking.

IZArc 
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Reviews/r676.html
It's a free archive utility that recognizes a variety of archive formats. I use it in place of winRAR and winZip.

VLC media player
http://www.bebits.com/app/2119#download
A free media player that can play practically any movie file. Use this when your preferred media player doesn't work properly.

Real Alternative
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
Now you can uninstall the annoying RealOne player and still play real movies.

VirtualDub
http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/
a powerful tool for processing and capturing video. Not for noobies.

DAEMON Tools
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/download.php?mode=ViewCategory&catid=5
Allows you to run files like .iso without having to burn them first. It mounts these images onto virtual drives.

VCDGear
http://www.vcdgear.com/download.html
Converts .bin and .cue files (for a vcd) into .MPG files so you don't have to burn to CD to play the movie.

winamp (version 2.95)
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=winamp
The best version of winamp, before it became bloated. Install, then delete the AOL icons, disable the agent, install a decent skin. Presto.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Free Agent NewsReader by Forte

Free Agent -- Forte's Free Agent has the most features (with the exclusion of its big sister, Agent) and is easily the most configurable. In fact, there are so many options in this newsreader that novice users may get lost. For the complete freeware newsreader, there is no need to look further than Free Agent. Configurable options include offline/online newsreading, font colors, screen size, multithreading, thread watching, thread ignoring, mark for later retrieval, and many, many more. You can try out all of Agent's features for 30 days free. At the end of the trial, you can either purchase a registration key, or you can revert to running the program as Free Agent.

Get It HERE


----------



## junker39

WinPatrol: Watches for newly added startup entries and other things.
http://www.winpatrol.com/

EPrompter- Access multiple web based email accounts at one time. They are having problems with HotMail right now. Everything else OK.
http://www.eprompter.com

HostMan: Manage the Hosts file-
http://hostsman12.abelhadigital.com/

SequoiaView- Graphic view of your hard drive-
http://www.win.tue.nl/sequoiaview/

Erunt- Backup and restore registry for Win 2000 (and others)
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download1267.html


----------



## stantley

xplorer2 lite ditch windows explorer and use this instead

http://www.zabkat.com/x2lite.htm

AutoHotkey great scripting tool, saves a lot of time

http://www.autohotkey.com/


----------



## JohnWill

OK, I'll toss in my little tidbit, Autoit. This is the slickest way to automate running of simple or complex tasks. I use this tool to perform all sorts of little tasks, and it's even been released as a part of some software I wrote on a contract.

Here's a brief description from their site:



> AutoIt v3 is a freeware BASIC-like scripting language designed for automating the Windows GUI and general scripting. It uses a combination of simulated keystrokes, mouse movement and window/control manipulation in order to automate tasks in a way not possible or reliable with other languages (e.g. VBScript and SendKeys). AutoIt is also very small, self-contained and will run on 95, 98, ME, NT4, 2000, XP, 2003 out of the box with no annoying "runtimes" required! You can even make compiled executable scripts that can run without AutoIt being installed!


----------



## Kenny94

I use FreeDownloadADay.com, they bring you one great program every day 100% free, no strings attached. They carefully select each free downloadable application, making sure it meets their high standards for usefulness, powerful features, ease of use, and time-tested system stability. At FreeDownloadADay.com, you'll find software for Internet viewing and communication, home and office productivity,business and financial tools, system utilities, fun and games,graphic design, entertainment and more. Here you'll never find buggy, ad-laden junk or spyware -- just great software.

http://www.freedownloadaday.com/

Note: Keep updated automatically on the free software featured at
FreeDownloadADay.com via RSS feed or email newsletter. Sign up at:

http://www.freedownloadaday.com/about-this-site/subscribe-free/


----------



## stantley

To JohnWill - if you like Autoit, check out AutoHotkey

its like Autoit on steroids  , check out the reviews

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/AutoHotkey/1088127602/1

Born off AutoIt, AutoHotkey has grown quite a lot and has already made a name in the scripting scene; what with support for AutoIt scripts, exe compiler, GUI builder and other nifty tools, comprehensive help and support, active community/forum, constant development... practically unlimited possibilities- What more can you want? This is the best there is in the scripting/automating/hotkey scene. Go get it today- I seriously wonder now how I lived my life without it.


----------



## Space Cowboy

stantley said:


> To JohnWill - if you like Autoit, check out AutoHotkey
> 
> its like Autoit on steroids  , check out the reviews
> 
> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/AutoHotkey/1088127602/1
> 
> Born off AutoIt, AutoHotkey has grown quite a lot and has already made a name in the scripting scene; what with support for AutoIt scripts, exe compiler, GUI builder and other nifty tools, comprehensive help and support, active community/forum, constant development... practically unlimited possibilities- What more can you want? This is the best there is in the scripting/automating/hotkey scene. Go get it today- I seriously wonder now how I lived my life without it.


Hey You Guy's !!!

I've been wonderin about this type of utility. Can you give us a example/idea of what kinda tasks you use them for?
Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## stantley

Well, you can use it to do just about any repetitive task that is a series of mouse clicks and/or key strokes.

I've been converting my old record albums to digital files and I use Magix Audio Cleaning Lab to eliminate the clicks and pops. The worst clicks have to be manually edited out, so I need to do the same commands over and over again.

To zoom in, I need to hit the + sign 8 times. So I have a hotkey to send a + sign 8 times. One keystroke instead of eight :up:

Then to cut out the click I wrote a script to 1. move the mouse to a certain spot and left-click 2. move the mouse to another spot, click and drag to 'here' 3. move the mouse again.

That's one the best things about AutoHotkey, you can move the mouse cursor to anywhere you want and click or click and drag, etc.

I had something else where I needed to copy some text from one application to another. So it was - activate window 'A', go 'here' and highlight the text, do a ctrl-c, activate window 'B', go 'here' and do a ctrl-v. Then do this same thing 10 times in a row.

I had something else to copy the text in a tooltip pop-up to a text file. The possibilities are endless.

The other thing I like is you can post a question to the forum and it will be answered quickly. Here's a list of scripts that other people have written.

http://autohotkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3284


----------



## KeithKman

Trillian.

www.trillian.cc


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks for the details Stantley. I guess I don't do that kinda stuff right now but it's good to know :up:



> HostMan: Manage the Hosts file-
> http://hostsman12.abelhadigital.com/


Hey Junker !!

Can you or anyone explain in the simplest possible way what you are using a host edit utility for? Why not just delete the host file and start over once in awhile? I see a few new freeware apps out there at MajorGeeks for editing the host file and I can't seem to grasp what your trying to accomplish here?

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## stantley

and thank you Space Cowboy for starting this thread. There have been a lot of good freeware suggestions. I thought I'd throw a few more out there.

Urlbase 5 - This a great little database for all your web links. You can group them into all sites and fav sites (or any other way you can think of).

http://www.terriadev.com/urlbase/downloads/index.html

Another tool I use along with that is AM-Deadlink. It goes thru your IE favorites or Firefox bookmarks and flags bad links. It's pretty fast too.

http://www.aignes.com/deadlink.htm

And one of my favorite sites for all kinds of freeware is Snapfiles.

http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Yeah I really like AM-Deadlink also. I like the way it gets and stores the icon's or (favIcons) for your list of favorites and also checks for dead links.

It isn't 100% though .. there are a couple of my fav's that it say's are bad and they are just fine?


----------



## stantley

Here's a couple more that I use all the time.

KeePass Password Safe - An easy to use password manager to keep track of all your usernames and passwords. Has a nice password generator too.

http://keepass.sourceforge.net/

Cryptainer LE - Strong encryption software, but still easy to use. Creates a 'virtual drive' where you can store sensitive data.

http://www.cypherix.com/index.htm

Another great site for freeware is FileForum BetaNews. Also has shareware, but you can filter just the freeware. It also has a good RSS feed that keeps you up to date with all the new releases.

http://fileforum.betanews.com/


----------



## Dude044

OK here's a few more you might want a look at,I haven't tried them all myself.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## jimproph

FreeMind - mind mapping software helps me get lots of random thoughts down in a usable format. It's also great for planning, training, organizing. Like other programs mentioned in this thread, its not technically freeware, but it is open-source and free to use.

freemind.sourceforge.net

-Jim


----------



## JohnWill

Too much of my mind has been freed, and I'm still looking for it!


----------



## Space Cowboy

This looks like a cool tweaker utility.

Get it HERE

SrvAdmin is an advanced service controlling application. It can be used instead of NT Services and Devices control panel tabs.

SrvAdmin is very useful as a replacement to the ordinary NT service and device control panel applets, because it repeats and extends the functionality provided by them. Plus, it allows administrators to perform tasks, which usually not available to them without installing Windows NT Resource Kit. SrvAdmin is a Unicode application.

Features 
Specify the computer name you want to administrate services on. As usual, you must have corresponding privileges on the remote machine to be able to manage services. 
Change configurations of the service, including the name, boot type, error control type, binary file path, type and account information of the service. 
Uninstall services and install new services. 
List dependent services by double-clicking the service in the list. 
Operate with services, devices (Devices Control Panel applet) or both. 
Sort the list by any field. 
Unicode application


----------



## Gamerhomie

There's also Major Geeks where there's pretty much a freeware app. for any part of the computer.


----------



## Higgy

Total Uninstall 2.35

Last freeware version of Total Uninstall 2, installation monitor and uninstaller.

To use it, you simply launch the installation program from Total Uninstall interface and select the system areas to be monitored. The program will then create a snapshot of your system before it installs the new software and an additional snapshot after install completes. It then compares the two snapshots and displays all changes in a graphical tree view, marking all registry values and/or files that have been added or changed. Total Uninstall will save these changes and if you decide to uninstall the application, it will reverse the changes to the previous state.

http://www.martau.com/tu2.php

I use this one regularly and highly recommend it. :up:


----------



## stantley

A few more in the ever popular spyware category 

a-squared Free

a-squared (a²) is a complementary product to antivirus software and desktop firewalls on MS Windows computers. Antivirus software specializes in detecting classic viruses. Many available products have weaknesses in detecting other malicious software (Malware) like Trojans, Dialers, Worms and Spyware (Adware). a² fills the gap that malware writers exploit.

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

When I ran this it took more than an hour to scan my whole c: drive, but it did catch a trojan that both Spybot and ad-Aware missed.

They also have a-squared HiJackFree

a-squared HiJackFree is a detailed system analysis tool which helps advanced users to detect and remove all types of HiJackers, Spyware, Adware, Trojans and Worms.

http://www.hijackfree.com/en/

It's kind of like Process Explorer, but even more detailed.

And I hate to recommend anything with Microsoft in the name  
but Microsoft AntiSpyware Beta 1 is very good, probably because they didn't develop it, but acquired it from GIANT Company Software.

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


----------



## edbro9

stantley said:


> To JohnWill - if you like Autoit, check out AutoHotkey
> 
> its like Autoit on steroids  , check out the reviews


If you think AutoHotkey is on steroids then just give Powerpro a try. That is the one piece of software that I could not live without. Running at only 1768K, I have replaced my Hotkey software, my clipboard extender, my launcher, my scripting tools, etc. It really is the most amazing piece of software and is totally free. I pretty much have configured my entire computer around the capabilities of this program.

Look here:

http://www.ppro.org/

And:
PowerPro Yahoo Groups

And/or:
Powerpro Beginners Yahoo Group


----------



## vespaguy

Here's a great freeware program with no spyware and no malware: SafeXP
http://www.theorica.net/safexp.htm

Once downloaded...choose "Recommended Settings". :up:


----------



## Kenny94

SafeXP is a great program. And it has a nice layout....... :up:


----------



## Fredledingue

I realy recommand all these softwares!
Sorry there is no links, but on google you have high chance to spot them.

Unofficial Service Pack 2.01 for W98se by Gape (forget about crashes and BSOD on W98)
ContextEdit (add/remove items on the right-clic menu)
Sequoia (look or the large, space consuming files on your drives, amazing)
RegSeeker (clean your registry)
CodeStuff Starter (check and kill what's running now on your system)
ffdshow (decode DivX, Xvid and other video formats, you don't need these codecs installed, works better and many tweaks)
DivX5.2 (6 months trial, but with new version coming it should be renewed)
CDex (extract cd tracks and convert to mp3)
Foxit (Adobe acrobat replacement)
IrfanView (you know it yet)
1By1 (easy to use mp3 player)
Notepad++ (script, htm and software editor)
Metapad (Notepad replacement)
FastStone Player (and all FastStone softwares, video/media player/viewer)
Zorro (hide anything unhideable on your screen) 
Xplorer2 lite (windows explorer replacement, a must-have, attention the free version is hidden in some text on their homepage)
Photo Filtre (photo editor)
Wild Rename (batch rename files)
AntiVir (antivirus)
Audacity (audio editor, mp3, wav etc)
AviUtl (avi video editor)
Virtual Dub (video editor)
DVD shrink (copy dvd, please be honnest and use it only on non-copyrighted dvd!)
Page breeze (htm editor)
NVU (htm editor)
Wall Street Analyzer (or wsa, stock chart software)
DBXtract (outlook express dbx files extractor)
WOE5Extract (outlook express extractor, has some bugs)
Iconize (minimize anything to taskbar icon)
Doughnut (wrap up any window, leave only the title bar visible)
StormView (a little bit minimalist image viewer, for tinyware fans)
fipictor (old abandonware, but very easy image editor, may look outdated somewhat)
CLCL (clipboard manager)
Cookie Jar (delete unwanted cookies)
Total Uninstall (safely install and uninstall softwares)
RefreshEm (refresh and fix icons display)

_________________

check also my calculator/unit convertor  :up: and other simple but useful things I wrote mysell
http://www.geocities.com/fredledingo/vbscripts.htm

________________________

Check also these forums at MSNF

utility list
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=47021&st=0

the ultimate freeware machine
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=46860&st=30


----------



## iLLegaL89

hi 
is that xbox thing really real??? or am i jst dl and virus rite now =p ... any1 else used it. and is it legal? im guessin not =\

http://www.xbconnect.com/index.php?topic=Downloads


----------



## JohnWill

From the FAQ:

What is XBConnect and is it legal?

XBConnect is "Next Generation" software for windows that allows you to play Microsoft Xbox system link games over the internet. This software fools your system link games into thinking they are playing on a local area network. This allows you to hook with players from all around the world. Best of all, XBConnect is 100% legal.


----------



## Space Cowboy

MSConfig Cleanup

MSConfig is a small and helpful tool. It allows you disable programs which are starting with Windows.

Unfortunately you can only disable items but they remain in the list.

MSConfig Cleanup lets you remove the residue!


----------



## Cerviperus

iLLegaL89 said:


> hi
> is that xbox thing really real??? or am i jst dl and virus rite now =p ... any1 else used it. and is it legal? im guessin not =\
> 
> http://www.xbconnect.com/index.php?topic=Downloads


I haven't used it since I started XBox Live, but XBConnect does in fact work. I used it for a while to play the first Halo online. It basically achieves the same thing as hooking up multiple XBox's together on a LAN. It allows you to play games that support System Link (such as Halo) without having to have multiple consoles connected---it lets the Internet serve as your LAN. However, if you're looking for a way to play on XBox Live for free, forget it...this isn't it.

As far as your concern of a virus, you don't have anything to worry about. Couldn't say the same about spy/adware though, as I haven't used a recent version of it. I'm pretty sure it's 100% legal though, as it really has nothing to do with Microsoft. It isn't violating any terms of use as far as I know.


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> MSConfig Cleanup
> 
> MSConfig is a small and helpful tool. It allows you disable programs which are starting with Windows.
> 
> Unfortunately you can only disable items but they remain in the list.
> 
> MSConfig Cleanup lets you remove the residue!


WinPatrol will do the same thing and a lot more.
http://www.winpatrol.com/
Anything in the startup that you disable will not show up in msconfig.
http://www.winpatrol.com/features.html
http://www.winpatrol.com/faq.html


----------



## Cerviperus

*All of the following programs can be found at one or more of the following links:*
*MajorGeeks 
BetaNews 
C|Net Download.com *

*Access Manager* - convenient, and secure, way to store all of your passwords
*Ad-Aware SE* - spy/adware removal tool
*Cabos* - spy/adware free P2P tool with a simple interface and awesome results
*Cryptainer LE* - allows you to create 25MB "vaults" on your HDD
*DOSBox* - emulates actual DOS on newer OS's, allowing you to run older games
*Easy Cleaner* - cleans up history, registry, startup, add/remove programs, etc.
*Everest Home* - displays ungodly amounts of information about your PC and allows printing of reports
*File Renamer Basic* - useful for the renaming of large batches of files (audio or otherwise)
*FileZilla Client* - simple, yet effective, FTP client
*FileZilla Server* - simple, yet powerful way to host your own FTP server
*Firefox* - my favorite web browser to date, has no equal IMO
*FoxIt* - free PDF reader that is approx. 1MB in size and requires no install (works in Firefox and IE)
*Hamachi* - dual-purpose virtual LAN and messenger
*HijackThis* - useful for in depth discovery of spy/adware and virus infection
*IEPrivacyKeeper* - easily cleans up a variety of temp files, internet and otherwise
*Microsoft AntiSpyware* - realtime spyware protection and very effective cleaner
*Miranda IM* - stripped down messenger compatible with most major messengers (think Trillian on a diet)
*Open Office* - open source office suite compatible with MS Office and backed by SUN Microsystems
*Quicktime Alternative* - play Quicktime videos in Firefox/MSIE without installing Quicktime
*Real Alternative* - play Real videos in Firefox/MSIE without installing Real Player
*Spybot Search & Destroy* - a no-brainer spy/adware cleaning utility
*SpywareBlaster* - realtime spyware & bad download protection
*SpywareGuard* - yet more realtime spyware and hijacker protection
*Thunderbird* - Mozilla's solution to an e-mail client, my favorite by far
*TweakNow RegCleaner* - powerful, yet user friendly, registry cleaner
*Windows 98SE Unofficial Service Pack* - inculdes updates, tweaks, and Win2000 color scheme


----------



## Kenny94

Make your folders different colors is neat. It's called Rainbow Folders, it's freeware and it's also free from adware and spyware. It's very easy to use at: http://www.zwnet.bmj.net.pl/~aionel/strony/rf/html/gb/wstep.htm Thats If U like to have some folders to stand out from the rest..............


----------



## monkeymoon

I just love this thread, Cowboy!! I 'm cheap and I might as well admit it. I used to download freeware all the time, but stopped in the last year because of being afraid of getting spyware/malware. This thread at least makes me know somebody else tried the program, liked it, and as far as they could tell, it's safe and has no spyware. So, I downloaded several, including your much smaller PDF reader, and Kenny94's Rainbow Folders. I used to have an app like that, but somehow or for some reason, got rid of it. I miss it. Thanks to everybody who's posted their favorites, especially those programs still compatible with Win98, and to you, Cowboy for starting this thread.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Glad you like MM.. 

Looks like one of my fav's has just put out a update. I like the new menu :up:

CCleaner (Crap Cleaner) is a freeware system optimization and privacy tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. But the best part is that it's fast (normally taking less that a second to run) and FREE!


----------



## Kenny94

Here's a great program called DG-Defragmenter, a high performance defragmenter which built on top of full DOS based defrag engine at: http://www.beoncorp.com/dgdefragmenter.html And it has a few cleaning tools............ :up:


----------



## stantley

Like Space Cowboy, I'm also a big fan of CCleaner. I tried out a whole bunch of file cleaners and Crap Cleaner is by far the best. I like it even more now that it cleans up Firefox cache, history, cookies and download history.

And thank you to Kenny94 for pointing out DG-Defragmenter. I was already using DIRMS and Find Junk Files, so this is an easy way to access both.

Here's a few more I find very handy:

Clipomatic - from Mike Lin, the guy who brought you Startup Control Panel.

Clipomatic is a clipboard cache program - it remembers what was copied to the clipboard even after new data is copied, and allows you to retrieve the old data.

http://mlin.net/Clipomatic.shtml

TinySpell - It is a small utility that allows you to easily and quickly check the spelling of words in any Windows application.

http://tinyspell.m6.net/

SceenPrint32 - A very versatile screen capture program.

ScreenPrint32 allows you to print and/or capture to disk or clipboard, the full desktop, active window, predefined area, or user selected area of the screen.

http://www.provtech.co.uk/software/screenprint32.asp


----------



## rameam

"Clipomatic is a clipboard cache program - it remembers what was copied to the clipboard even after new data is copied, and allows you to retrieve the old data."

I tried this one, but couldn't get it to recopy text with original format, mainly superscript numbers with regular text. Also tried ShortkeysLite, but couldn't get it to do it either. I'm trying to learn how to use AutoHotKeys. It confuses me, but I'm gonna' hang in a while longer with it.


----------



## rameam

"Here's a great program called DG-Defragmenter, a high performance defragmenter...."

On the website it says its "for all Windows 2000 and XP". Does that mean all Windows including 2000 and XP, or what?


----------



## Stoner

Yankee Clipper is another usefull clipboard app:

http://www.intelexual.com/products/yc3/



> Features:
> 
> * Current version: 1.0.4.3
> * Saves past 200 text and RTF, 20 BMP and Metafile, and 200 URL clipboard entries.
> * Has the ability to save and re-use "boilerplate" clippings. Simply right-click on the item and select "Send to boilerplate". Unlimited boilerplate collections can be created.
> Free support and free upgrades for ever
> * URL aware- links copied to clipboard can be instantly launched.
> * Can float on top of other applications for fast pasting.
> * No size limits for "clippings".
> * Prints any text clipboard entry, nicely word-wrapped.
> * This is a simple program to understand and use.
> * Has a global hotkey to make the application visible when hidden, and another to instantly show and select past "clippings" without showing the application.
> * Clippings can be dragged & dropped to/from YCIII.
> * Can strip unwanted "quote" characters ("<", "|") from "clippings".
> * Supports ordering of boilerplate items.
> * Can automatically re-connect to clipboard when rogue applications break clipboard chain.
> * Support for Internationalization. Install include Italian, French, and German. More to come ... Just rename Internation.ini.[Language] to International.ini (Looking for people to translate to other languages, please)


And it's free...


----------



## Kenny94

rameam said:


> "Here's a great program called DG-Defragmenter, a high performance defragmenter...."
> 
> On the website it says its "for all Windows 2000 and XP". Does that mean all Windows including 2000 and XP, or what?


Yes it mean all Windows versions.


----------



## rameam

Thanks Kenny94.

Someone has already mentioned this program I think, but I just wanted to add my two cents. LeechGet is the best downloader I've ever used. Most others don't add any speed to the d/l, but this one definitely does. It's not a tremendous amount, but when you normally d/l at 3kb or less, whatever increase in speed you can get is welcome. I probably average 4kb now.


----------



## rameam

Sorry, I thought it was this link I read about LeechGet, but after no search results in this thread, thought I should post the link. Check it out.

http://www.leechget.net/en/


----------



## stantley

Just to clarify which windows versions DG-Defragmenter is compatible with - DG-Defragmenter uses DIRMS.exe and according to their web site

http://dirms.com/

'Defragmentation Programs for Windows NT4, NT2000, and XP', but it does not work with Windows 98 or ME.


----------



## Kenny94

rameam said:


> Thanks Kenny94.
> 
> Someone has already mentioned this program I think, but I just wanted to add my two cents. LeechGet is the best downloader I've ever used. Most others don't add any speed to the d/l, but this one definitely does. It's not a tremendous amount, but when you normally d/l at 3kb or less, whatever increase in speed you can get is welcome. I probably average 4kb now.


rameam,
stantley is right on this. stantley wrote: "Just to clarify which windows versions DG-Defragmenter is compatible with - DG-Defragmenter uses DIRMS.exe and according to their web site"
http://dirms.com/

Heads up stantley :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

You ever wanna just browse thru your wav files and see what is what?

Instead of having a program open each time you double click on them just put this little gem in a folder and associate the wav extension with it and your all set. Now just double click on the wav and it play's without opening up anything. It also will play *.au 's and a few other formats.

I've been using it for years and love it :up:

Winplany


----------



## Gamerhomie

Oh man, not sure if people have mentioned this, but here's Audacity

(Right off thier website)

The Free, Cross-Platform Sound Editor
Screenshots

Audacity is free, open source software for recording and editing sounds. It is available for Mac OS X, Microsoft Windows, GNU/Linux, and other operating systems.

But it's a lot more than you think. It's freeware, so give it a try, it wont hurt you, it's just got so many options for a free program.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Now that I have a computer that can handle the resources needed to play I'm thinkin I would like a wallpaper randomizer. Can anyone suggest a nice and small freeware one?

Thanks
Cowboy

I've been playin with this and it's pretty cool :up:

Would be a great science project or somthin.

Earth3D

Earth3D is a program that visualizes the earth in realtime in a 3D view. It uses data from NASA, USGS, the CIA and the city of Osnabrück. I would like to thank these organisations to allow me to use their data! The program is available as binary for Linux, MacOS X and Windows under the GPL license


----------



## stantley

I haven't actually tried these programs, but everything I've gotten from snapfiles has always been pretty good.

Wallpaper Master http://www.snapfiles.com/get/WallpaperMaster.html

Wallpaper Master allows you to change your desktop wallpaper automatically every X minutes. You can create your own categories, using images on your computer, and cycle through one or multiple categories in random order, listed order or based on your personal ratings. The programs offers advanced auto-size options to make sure your images are displayed in with optimized size. You can also change the wallpaper instantly by simply clicking the tray icon. Additional features include customizable position and background color, directory monitoring and more.

WPChanger http://www.snapfiles.com/get/wpchanger.html

WPChanger is an easy to use tool to automatically cycle through your collection of desktop wallpapers. Just add the images to be included n the cycle, and it will show them in a list with thumbnail previews. If you prefer not to switch your wallpaper automatically, you can let the program run in the tray, and quickly change wallpapers manually by simply double-clicking on one. Some additional features include conversion to grayscale, image stretching and random cycle, and an option to create a screensaver from the selected images.

Webshots Desktop http://www.snapfiles.com/get/webshots.html

The Webshots Desktop is an advanced internet-enabled screen saver that combines high quality, easy-to-use software with stunning desktop images from around the world. The photos are automatically optimized and sized to fit your desktop perfectly, and the software boasts an impressive array of features including customizable photo collections with 14 display effects, new photos daily, automatic image changing by the hour, day, or week and more.


----------



## Gamerhomie

Space Cowboy said:


> Now that I have a computer that can handle the resources needed to play I'm thinkin I would like a wallpaper randomizer. Can anyone suggest a nice and small freeware one?


I must have bad luck, but I've downloaded WinWall (stopped working), so I downloaded Wallpaper Master (stopped working), so now I have downloaded WPChanger. Hopefully it works properly. But I recommend getting WallpaperMaster. It has the most options.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Here is what I'm using.. Haven't rebooted yet so don't know if it will work or not but it meets my criteria. Small, Free, No Resourses used since it only changes the wallpaper on bootup then closes. I just put a shortcut to it on my start menu and 2 clicks and I have a new wallpaper. Thats all I really need.

ACtually now I'm thinkin .. what about just one icon you can click on once when you want to change the wallpaper?

I'll keep lookin
Thanks


----------



## Cid2

Hm........

Trillian: www.trillian.cc
Konfabulator: www.konfabulator.com
WindowBlinds & ObjectDock: www.stardock.com
KNOPPIX: www.knopper.net
Firefox: mozilla.org/products/firefox/
PSP Video 9: www.pspvideo9.com
Microsoft AntiSpyware: http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx
SpyBot - S&D: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html
IrfanView: www.irfanview.com
That's all I can think of now that I use almost everyday...

~Cid2


----------



## HotShot725

There's lots of free stuff that are good, just make sure it ain't know spyware tracker!


----------



## Cerviperus

I can't vouch for all of the items mentioned in this thread, but I know the ones I listed have proven to be legit and spy/adware free. Hopefully (in keeping with the best interests of all users on these boards) all of the items mentioned have been tested, or at least verified to be in the clear.


----------



## rlamm225

i just got optonline for my computer and the guy i spoke to on the phone suggested i download ad-aware to keep the spys out. when i ran it ....it came back with about 650 or so things that shouldn't be on my computer. should i delete all of these or is there something here i need to run my computer? 
p.s. how often should i run it?


----------



## hewee

rlamm225,

Post in the Security forum.
http://forums.techguy.org/f54-s.html


----------



## stantley

Here are a couple of small programs from ioisland.com that you may or may not find useful:

ClearTweak http://www.ioisland.com/cleartweak/

ClearTweak allows you to change the contrast setting of the ClearType® setting for Windows XP®. ClearType is designed to enhance LCD displays. It may appear slightly blurry on standard desktop monitors. It does not hurt to try ClearTweak on a CRT monitor. Even though ClearType is designed for LCD's, some people see an improvement on CRT's. ClearTweak Requires Windows XP® or later versions of Windows that support the Microsoft ClearType® Technology.

ClearType made a BIG difference on the readablity of text on my screen, but since I have a CRT monitor, ClearTweak only made a small difference.

However the next one, PlacesBar Tweaker, I find very useful.

http://www.ioisland.com/placesbar/

The Windows Common dialogs (Open and Save) have a PlacesBar that appears on the left side of the dialogs. PlacesBar Tweaker allows you to customize these locations in several ways:

1) Customize the location to a System Folder, such as Desktop, My Documents, My Pictures, etc. or to a specific folder or drive, such as c:\, c:\myfolder\.

2) Re-order the custom places.


----------



## ChuckE

stantley said:


> ... The Windows Common dialogs (Open and Save) have a PlacesBar that appears on the left side of the ...


Haven't looked at this yet, but it sounds like the Windows built-in feature "Quick Desktop Bar menu". I just put the tip here. 

If it is not similar, and I am sure the mentioned PlacesBar does have more features, then sorry.
But the built-in feature of Windows may be all a person really needs ... if only you knew of it. 
Plus, there is no other software or spyware to worry about, since it is built into Windows already.


----------



## meep

http://virtualdub.com/

Works really great for various different things having to do with video/audio, dubbing, subbing, etc. You don't have to install anything.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Records pretty clean, easy to use. Just plug the microphone into your computer, do a sound check, choose your preferences, and hit the record button.


----------



## craigwp

Avant is the best and most configurqable browser I've tried to date. 

Anyone have a freeware calendar maker?


----------



## Space Cowboy

craigwp said:


> Avant is the best and most configurqable browser I've tried to date.


I agree 100% .. here it is .......... http://www.avantbrowser.com :up:


----------



## rameam

Is Avant as fast as firefox? If so, does it require any tweaking after install?


----------



## Miercaky

Sorry, I have no freeware web sites to give. But I was wodering if any one had any freeware web sites for a good fax program?


----------



## craigwp

rameam said:


> Is Avant as fast as firefox? If so, does it require any tweaking after install?


 The only tweaking I did was how I wanted to view everything. There are lots of buttons and whistles . I have tried firefox and Avant is still superior in my opinion. Try it.. it's free .


----------



## super power

this program works well, it is x-cleaner freeware and removes lots of nastys

http://www.xblock.com/download-freeware.php

super


----------



## super power

and here is something for the apple people out there. free mac games, my 8 yr. old likes some of the games here 
http://www.macgamesandmore.com/best_freeware.html

and the games/programs here

http://www.freedownloadaday.com/

super


----------



## Cablemodemjf

My favourite freeware is probably Mozilla.

I'm also beginning to quite like DAP.


----------



## Cablemodemjf

Alright screw that!

I've decided I'll just use the built-in download prog with Mozilla, which (Mozilla) is still my favourite.

Ad-Aware is great though.

Let me see ... I also have ZoneAlarm and Hidden & Dangerous ( a free WWII pre-SOCOM by Take2 ).


----------



## yogi156

http://www.secretmaker.com/

All-in-One SECRETMAKER freeware 
Ranked as TOP 20 most downloaded software 
SECRETMAKER is one of the TOP 20 most downloaded software worldwide, as ranked by download.com.

Secure yourself from spam, ads, spyware and more 
All-in-One SECRETMAKER contains everything you need to maintain absolute privacy and security.

● Spam Fighter - multi-level anti-spam solution that fights against junk emails
● Worm Hunter - protects you from spreading email viruses to your friend, colleagues and contacts
● Pop-Up Blocker - sophisticated and smart, blocks disturbing advertising windows
● Banner Blocker - avoids banners, speeds up browsing and reduces online costs
● Intruder Blocker - blocks out Spyware, Trackware and other harmful executables
● Security Watchdog - protects you from computer Hijacking attempts
● Cookie Eraser - prevents profiling through cookies
● Privacy Protector - prevents tracking companies from identifying you
● History Cleaners - prevents betrayal, deletes history logs, speeds up your computer

Have used for several weeks and really like it :up:


----------



## taina

For those of you interested in using SpyBot and Tea timer and in reference to Resident Tea Timer in few post back. To turn this feature on in Spybot
1) open spybot
2) select mode from menu and change to advance mode
3) on the lower left menu below select tool menu
4) In the tool menu select resident from the menu and you are there. 
5) tea timer is the second selection.


----------



## mattbrook

Didn't read the whole post so I hope I'm not repeating anyone but here is mine

http://www.joshmadison.com/software/convert/

Converts everything :up:


----------



## primus7

Printkey is now Shareware however they still have a link to their "free" version. Great for screen captures/resizing. Great product, ideal for documentation.


----------



## Muffy7

I came across the perfect web browser

after experiencing:
Firefox
IE
Avant
Opera

i came across Maxthon, very similar to Avant yet a tad bit faster AND not as many people know about it resulting in less hackers/viruses you know...

http://www.maxthon.com/

However, keep it on the hush because i don't want tooo many people finding out about it, i just thought it would be a special something for all of you on Tech Support Guy because i love this site with my heart and soul!

k thanks!


----------



## craigwp

*I came across this program while testing different email applications and was pleasantly surprised. This email client supports multiple users and even has a built in notifier. Give it a try.* 
:up: http://goodfreesoftware.netfirms.com/foxmail/foxmail.htm


----------



## raanank

Avast! anti-virus is my favorite freeware. I used to use AVG as my free anti-virus, but Avast! does a lot more- such as being able to scan the hard drive before Windows start (great for catching viruses). It also has many customizable settings for the advanced user, but can run simply with little configuration for the novice. Of course, Firefox is w00tiful but that goes without saying.


----------



## clsxmas

Space Cowboy said:


> Post your favorite freeware and tell us why you like it. Don't forget the link.
> 
> If we all pitch in this could be a great referance post so come on ..
> 
> just do it
> 
> Me First?
> 
> Startup Control Panel
> 
> All you really need to control what loads when you boot up your computer.
> 
> Very small and works great.
> 
> Free


It's easy to install but harder to remove. One must be careful to determine how to remove before installing. Also, author's discussion site is not monitored and is not user friendly.


----------



## Chicon

For Java development and programing : Eclipse :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

clsxmas said:


> It's easy to install but harder to remove. One must be careful to determine how to remove before installing. Also, author's discussion site is not monitored and is not user friendly.


Startup.cpl is a snap to uninstall but who in their right mind would want to?
Just search and delete. Or go to C:\windows\system32 .. it's there.

It's a must have in my book :up:

Another ?? MoveOnBoot


----------



## Kenny94

I agree. Mike Lin's Startup Control never have us any problems to uninstall I'm talking about several computers.... And it's a great program..... :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Higgy

Higgy said:


> Total Uninstall 2.35
> 
> Last freeware version of Total Uninstall 2, installation monitor and uninstaller.
> 
> To use it, you simply launch the installation program from Total Uninstall interface and select the system areas to be monitored. The program will then create a snapshot of your system before it installs the new software and an additional snapshot after install completes. It then compares the two snapshots and displays all changes in a graphical tree view, marking all registry values and/or files that have been added or changed. Total Uninstall will save these changes and if you decide to uninstall the application, it will reverse the changes to the previous state.
> 
> http://www.martau.com/tu2.php
> 
> I use this one regularly and highly recommend it. :up:


Unfortunately, the author has removed the download page for the freeware version.  
Thankfully, it has been archived here: 
http://freeware4u.com/modules/mydownloads/singlefile.php?lid=234


----------



## bkpeck

My favorite freeware is Picasa2 for basic editing of digital photos


----------



## Cablemodemjf

One word - Firefox.


----------



## D_Trojanator

My faves are proabably Mike Lin's startup program which puts the icon in the control panel, mailwasher, and AVG free


----------



## bdraft

Cablemodemjf said:


> One word - Firefox.


Everybody talks about Firefox, doesn't the original Mozilla get any respect anymore??
I prefer the look of it to the way Firefox looks.

Other than looks as far as I can tell it's basically a difference between the old 4.x Netscape Navagator and Netscape Communicator, one was a package, the other was a single program.

later
bdraft


----------



## Cablemodemjf

I was talking about the old Mozilla earlier in this thread until I got Firefox working again


----------



## Muffy7

I think its funny how everyone obsesses over firefox! i mean it is a FANTASTIC program compared to internet explorer...but for the people who haven't tried Avant Browser, or Maxthon Browser....they're missing out!

I've tried many web browsers and came to the conclusion that those two are absolutly the best!

But keep them on the hush...i don't want too many people to know about them!

_My List Top Five_ (in order from best to least best)

1. Maxthon
2. Avant
3. Firefox
4. Opera
5. IE

That's my two bucks


----------



## Space Cowboy

Angel Writer 3.0 (Less Than 2 meg) 



> Free Rich Text Editor
> 
> Angel Writer is a free text editor allowing you to create impressive documents that contain formatted text, graphics and tables. You can learn how to work with Angel Writer in five minutes since it is very similar to Microsoft Word.
> 
> A comfortable interface, small size and high performance rate - that is the text editor Angel Writer. Besides, Angel Writer has rich features for editing text and creating documents in various formats (TXT, RTF, HTML). And at last, Angel Writer is a free alternative. You can download and try this editor right now!


I'd like to hear any comments.. I haven't had time to try it yet ..


----------



## lagunasrfr

One of my favorites THE RENAME http://www.herve-thouzard.com/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=3

Great for multiple complicated file renames.


----------



## franca

http://www.kmonos.net/lib/orimado.en.html

Fold 'n drop: a new way of interacting with your windows

How many times have you been in this situation? You start to drag a file with the intention to drop it on a specific window... then after painfully crossing half your screen (stupid finger pad!), you realize that your target window is hidden by zillion others. You stop the drag and drop operation, minimize or close all the cumbersome windows, and start the drag and drop operation all over again. Not cool at all in this era of UI gadgets. Pierre Dragicevic has a very nice way of solving that specific problem: fold 'n drop. An implementation for Windows XP (with C++ sources) can be downloaded here. Another cool gadget on the same page is the SpiraClock, displaying all your outlook events on an analog clock.


----------



## Cablemodemjf

Space Cowboy said:


> Angel Writer 3.0 (Less Than 2 meg)
> 
> I'd like to hear any comments.. I haven't had time to try it yet ..


OpenOffice is better, probably


----------



## jkskinsfan

Here are a few little Programs that I have found useful. Maybe some otheres will too. I've never had any problems with any of 'em.

*MP3 Gain*
http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/

*FreeRamPro*
http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/

*WordWeb*
http://wordweb.info/free/

*XnView*
http://www.xnview.com/

*MP3 Trim*
http://www.mptrim.com/

*PrintFolder*
http://no-nonsense-software.com/download.shtml


----------



## bkpeck

This one is great!!! Does it all by itself ...Hitman Pro 2 http://www.hitmanpro.nl/


----------



## aarhus2004

jkskinsfan,

Very good and very interesting, thanks.


----------



## JohnWill

A minor issue with Hitman Pro, it's not in English.


----------



## rameam

Fredledingue said:


> I realy recommand all these softwares!
> Sorry there is no links, but on google you have high chance to spot them.
> 
> Cookie Jar (delete unwanted cookies)
> 
> _________________
> 
> check also my calculator/unit convertor  :up: and other simple but useful things I wrote mysell
> http://www.geocities.com/fredledingo/vbscripts.htm


I edited this quote, because I only wanted to know more about this one. Is there a way to set it to edit the cookies in Firefox, or does it only read IE's cookies?


----------



## jadag

A few of my favorites freeware programs.(All work on my W98SE);

Sorry, the moderator won't allow me to put the URL's here  (keeps blocking me with a message about "preventing advertisers") so just add the three w's to the part-links I've added. 

*Flashnote*:- resides in the systray (tiny footprint). Click on it or type Alt+s and _instantly _ you have a notepad-like page (any colour background and text). Auto saves everything. Faster than launching notepad, sticky notes etc. Excellent for copy/paste, quick notes, etc. Very fast on slow systems :up: flashnote.softvoile.com/

*Filemap * :- Keep control over the growing number of phantom files that mysteriously appear on your system for no explained reason  ... This is a valuable program which quickly indicates any changes to your root (C:\) Directory, Windows and System Directories each time the computer is booted. dogkennels.net/filemap/

*TaskZip:-* An oldie but goldie  . At scheduled times Taskzip backs up all your critical settings and folders (zipped) to anywhere you specify. Mine backs up: My Documents folder, Word's _Normal.dot_, My Outlook Express Folders, Registry, Browser settings, Start Menu, OE Address Book, My Favorites Folder, All system Files etc, etc. etc. Simple to use. pb-sys.com/


----------



## JohnWill

If you had been here for any length of time, (1 post is not that long), you'd see that we have lots of problems with drive by SPAMMERs, that's the reason for the restrictions on new members. Be patient, it doesn't last long.


----------



## jadag

Makes sense. Thanks :up:

... and, while I'm here, if anyone can recommend a freeware *Ebook* maker that will accept graphics and tables, please let me know.


----------



## Kenny94

Here's a great program I've been using called SmartClose. It is a handy tool that allows you to close all currently running programs a task often required during software installations to minimize conflicts or during defrag operations. Visit: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/smartclose.html


----------



## bhodge

I read through the whole thread and didn't see this program so I thought I would share it. It's called SlickRun and can be found at http://bayden.com/SlickRun/

i've been using this program for about 8 years now and absolutely couldn't live without it. if you use the Run option in windows alot then this is the program for you. you can set up shortcuts to all your fav. programs/directories/websites etc. it has a little notepad type thing attached as well.

w/out a doubt the best freeware program i've ever used...or well most usefull i suppose :-D


----------



## craigwp

*Before a recent system crash I had a neat program that optimized the start up time. I thought I found it here but have read this forum for about 40 minutes with no luck. Anyone know of this or a similar freeware program?

Thanks in advance

Craig*


----------



## Noyb

One of my Favorites ... Taskbar Clock and Calendar

www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm

TClockEx enhances the standard Windows taskbar clock, adding the ability to display the date, time and lots of other information in any format you like. TClockEx is highly customizable, from the format to the font and colour ....


----------



## bkpeck

JohnWill said:


> A minor issue with Hitman Pro, it's not in English.


I downloaded it and it now comes in English.!!!


----------



## shyamal

craigwp said:


> *
> 
> Before a recent system crash I had a neat program that optimized the start up time. I thought I found it here but have read this forum for about 40 minutes with no luck. Anyone know of this or a similar freeware program?
> 
> Are you referring to Microsoft's Bootvis tool ? The one they've (for some inexplicable reasons) stopped keeping on their site ?
> 
> Anyway, it's a great little tool to optimise and speed up starts.
> 
> A Google search will turn up several sites where this is still available. Majorgeeks is one, as far as I remember.*


----------



## craigwp

*I'm going to give this a try. Thanks,
Craig*


----------



## craigwp

NOYB said:


> One of my Favorites ... Taskbar Clock and Calendar
> 
> www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm
> 
> TClockEx enhances the standard Windows taskbar clock, adding the ability to display the date, time and lots of other information in any format you like. TClockEx is highly customizable, from the format to the font and colour ....


*This is a great little program. I love seeing the day, date and time all at once  Thanks*


----------



## Noyb

craigwp said:


> *This is a great little program. I love seeing the day, date and time all at once  Thanks*


You're welcome. This is #2 on my list, right behind irfanview.
The only problem I have with it - it gets confused if you Auto Hide the task bar.

Sometimes it drops out after a system hiccup. Just go to all Programs and restart it.


----------



## Space Cowboy

NOYB said:


> You're welcome. This is #2 on my list, right behind irfanview.
> The only problem I have with it - it gets confused if you Auto Hide the task bar.
> 
> Sometimes it drops out after a system hiccup. Just go to all Programs and restart it.


Does anyone know how the clock does on system resources? I'll give it a go when I get home.


----------



## Noyb

I don't think my computer even knows it's there.
Interesting concern - I wait on you report.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Gota quick question?

Can you resize and compress a jpeg with IrfanView.

Also .. When I double click or launch a pic can I set it up to show the pic full screen without any toolbars or borders?

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Yes - Yes - Yes .... and more.

Use the Enter key to switch between full screen and normal viewing mode.
Also double click the image to go to Full screen
And the Center mouse key (under the scroll wheel) to return to Normal.
See the options as to what shows in Fulllscreen.

And here for more initial setup suggestions ... http://jmrjlk.home.insightbb.com/

WARNING ... Irfanview can be addictive.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks ... I'll give it a go ..


----------



## Noyb

Want to play scrabble online with you friends ?? .
http://www.thepixiepit.co.uk/scrabble.htm

Need a Scrabble Dictionary ?? .
http://www.puzzledepot.com/wordfinder2/scrabble.html


----------



## Tipacanoe

But how do you double the size of the task bar?


----------



## Noyb

Tipacanoe said:


> But how do you double the size of the task bar?


Are you refering to the task bar clock ???


----------



## ChuckE

Unlock the Task bar (right click a free space on it and uncheck it),
then move the cursor to the top of the bar, you will see a double-headed up/down arrow.
Drag the line up to where you want.
Lock the bar, if you want.


----------



## Tipacanoe

Thanks ChuckE.

However, when I double the size of the task bar, I only get time and day of the week, unless of course I put the curser over it. Shouldn't I get date as well?


----------



## Tipacanoe

Oops. I figured it out. It's because I'm using large fonts.

I guess I need the freeware after all!


----------



## Noyb

Tipacanoe said:


> Oops. I figured it out. It's because I'm using large fonts.
> 
> I guess I need the freeware after all!


You have more choices, and a calendar as well, if you use the Freeware.
Then, Clock Customizing is done in the Tclock Properties choices.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Space Cowboy said:


> Does anyone know how the clock does on system resources? I'll give it a go when I get home.


It appears to be very minimal on system resources and has a very small footprint.

Thanks NOYB :up:

Now if I could just figure out Infranview 

Heres is all I want from it.

Double click on a image file and boom opened full screen. Right click or something simple (no keyboard) and exit. Right click and save to specific folder. Right click and have edit options.

And last .. have it as default for *.mov and a few other file formats I hardly ever use.

I'm sure it can be done.. just seems kinda complicated to figure out since the last time I gave it a go.

I use a old and NON bloated version of ACDsee that does everything I've listed except the added file formats (*.mov) and edit.

Keep em coming


----------



## Noyb

IMO .. Irfans .. Copy n Paste options are confusing.
I do all this moving from Windows.

Set Irfans options so that in Full Screen  all images Fit the window
2 click on the image  and presto .. Full screen mode.
Right and Left mouse keys will now scan the images in the chosen folder.
I call this my manual slide show.

Now the Center Mouse key will function as the Enter key  returning to the normal ( editing) mode.
I dont think center mouse key shortcut has made it to Irfans help page yet.

Irfan included this feature a few Revs ago at my request, because I was having trouble reprogramming my mouse keys when using a mouse on my laptop.

Thats the advantage of donating to become a registered user Talking to the programmer.
Try doing that with a costware program.

Yea - I hear the ACDsee 3.0 was the last good version. That's about the time I switched.

Anymore ????


----------



## Space Cowboy

Anyone ever played with one of these or is it just a waste of time?

OEMLogo Manager

Oemlogo and Oem information Management Program. 
add your logo & support information to system properties. 
Brand your pc Own It's Simple & Funny


----------



## ChuckE

Space Cowboy said:


> Double click on a image file and boom opened full screen. Right click or something simple (no keyboard) and exit. Right click and save to specific folder. Right click and have edit options.


If you have IrfanView set as the associated application to the filetype you want to be able to click on and have IrfanView open it, then it will do as you want. You can use IrfanView to even set those associations. Just go to the command *Options>Set file associations*.

To have the picture open to full screen can be done be setting the command *View>Display options>Set images to desktop width* or *Set images to desktop height* (whichever you prefer).
But I would find that VERY ANNOYING, to have every image I ever look at to be bloomed out to the screen size. 
INSTEAD, I suggest that you use the setting *Fit only big images to desktop*. That is the setting I always use.

What happens with that setting is that most images will open to 100% size with the IrfanView window only as big as the image. Then IF the image is bigger than the desktop the image is scaled down (something less than 100%) so that the image just fills the screen. This works out really great when you are looking at digital pictures when most cameras have a much larger resolution than your screen. Try it out, you might like it. :up:



Space Cowboy said:


> ...have it as default for *.mov and a few other file formats I hardly ever use.


To open or to save?
To open those movie files just look at the *Set file associations*, those movie type are listed as well.

If you are thinking about saving movie files, forget it. IrfanView is not a movie editor. You can use IrfanView to view movies (MOV, WMV, and AVI, maybe a couple more too) but it usually brings in a plug-in to handle those types. IrfanView also can be used to listen to audio files (WAV, MID, MED, MP3, RA, SND, WMA and maybe a few others) but you can't save an audio file with it either.


----------



## Space Cowboy

> Yea - I hear the ACDsee 3.0 was the last good version


Actually .. I go farther back to version 2.43

I used to use Lview back in the good ole day's .. I wonder what ever happened to them?


----------



## ChuckE

NOYB said:


> Thats the advantage of donating to become a registered user Talking to the programmer.
> Try doing that with a costware program.


I have been using IrfanView for about 8 years, and I am a "registered user," every individual user is a "registered user." It is freeware. If you want to see who the program is registered to, just look at the *Help>About* page (see mine below).

I realize you can send Irfan some money, he would like to be able to make money at this thing he loves to program, and you can get a code from him to tailor your "registration" but it doesn't change the operation of the program, nor the way in which emails from you will be handled. He just enjoys the satisfaction that people love his creation and a good word or two is well appreciated too. It is great that you have sent him some money.

As for sending Irfan suggestions, he has an open mailbox. I have, over the years send him dozens of emails, with a few suggestions or requests, and he has acted on them as well. No biggie. He gets thousands of emails every month, and there are always ideas coming in that people believe that they just thought of. Maybe, maybe not. Irfan is a very creative programmer and intuitive user himself.


----------



## Noyb

Kinda depends on the image sizes you look at the most.

I use fit all since most of my images are bigger than my screen then its the same as fitting only bigger images

Sometimes - I switch to look at Fit Width to Screen
This viewing mode is best for something like viewing and scanning old census records that are in a profile config.
The right mouse key will let you scroll the image in the normal viewing mode if its larger than the screen.

All this is Trivia, but the advantage of Irfanview is all the choices you have in a small (~900k) program that is very fast and not Bloated to make you think you have to buy an upgrade to get something better.

There is a learning curve involved in knowing what you want and where the control is in the options.

Im wondering if Irfan had better get back to work  Im thinking that XnView might roar past him if it hasnt done so already.

But - Im still comfortable in my old pair of shoes.


----------



## rebelmusic

Speedfan

Keeps the whirr sound out of my bedroom. It lets you control the rpm of your fans. I use it religiously 

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> Actually .. I go farther back to version 2.43
> 
> I used to use Lview back in the good ole day's .. I wonder what ever happened to them?


I am using ACDsee version 2.41 still.

Got a even older one that said if I paid $10.00 I could get free updates for life.


----------



## hewee

I have but don't like IrfanView because when you scroll tru images it keeps changing the size of the IrfanView window and it will not keep the program open in the full screen across my desktop.

So is there a way to stop this from happing because I have never from a way?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Yeah Hewee .. sometimes newer isn't always better :up:

I like small programs that do what I want without allot of added fluff.

ACDSee 2.22 (0.9 MB)
ACDSee 2.4 (1.9 MB)
ACDSee 2.42 (1.9 MB)
ACDSee 2.43 (1.6 MB)
ACDSee 3.0 (3.9 MB)
ACDSee 3.10 (5.7 MB)
ACDSee 4.01 (11.4 MB)
ACDSee 4.02 (10.8 MB)
ACDSee 5.0.1 (11.1 MB)

I'm just using IrfanView for editing and *.mov files till I find something better and smaller.

Is there a way to resize pic's with ACDSee?


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> I have but don't like IrfanView because when you scroll tru images it keeps changing the size of the IrfanView window and it will not keep the program open in the full screen across my desktop.
> 
> So is there a way to stop this from happing because I have never from a way?


Sure. Just use the selection *View>Display options>Fit images to window*.

That way the window remains constant, and the images adapt to it.


----------



## hewee

Thank you chuck.

I still like ACDsee better. But IrfanView does do some other things too.
Just for viewing ACDsee wins.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I haven't tried this yet but it looks very interesting

xearth for Windows is a port of Kirk Johnson's original xearth program to Microsoft Windows. xearth renders a shaded image of the earth on your desktop, as seen from your favorite vantage point in space. By default, the image is updated every five minutes according to the current position of the sun.


----------



## Noyb

hewee said:


> I still like ACDsee better. But IrfanView does do some other things too.
> Just for viewing ACDsee wins.


 FWIW .. From what I read ... Irfanview is much faster viewing because it hasn't been Bloated with the marketing hype that makes you think you need to spend money on a newer version.

 You're weird, I'll bet you don't even drive a white GMC either


----------



## Space Cowboy

NOYB said:


> FWIW .. From what I read ... Irfanview is much faster viewing because it hasn't been Bloated with the marketing hype that makes you think you need to spend money on a newer version.
> 
> You're weird, I'll bet you don't even drive a white GMC either


That's why you have to go back to a early version. Give Version 2.22 a go and see what ya think?

Acdsee is the winner for me 2 :up:


----------



## JohnWill

I still use ACDC 3.xx for my viewing, the newer versions have so much crap added that it's impossible to find the pictures anymore.


----------



## Noyb

Space Cowboy said:


> That's why you have to go back to a early version. Give Version 2.22 a go and see what ya think?
> 
> Acdsee is the winner for me 2 :up:


 I might - If I knew where to get it and wasnt so darn comfortable in my Holey Reeboks.
For those who are kibitzing, perhaps you can point to a link to the last good one.

The last time I peeked at ACDsee it had 2 menu bars, 6 tool bars ) I dont exaggerate ) and didnt leave any room on the screen for me to see what I wanted to see - and appeared to be more complicated than Photoshop.

I switched to Irfanview several years ago when I had problems with the ACDsee that came with my Camera. HP recommended Irfanview for the fix and Ive been stuck with it ever since.

XnView is beginning to look pretty good. I noticed that it has a nearest neighbor resizing algorithm which I could use for some applications. Some reviewers cant decide whos the best  Irfanview or XnView as far as freeware viewers / basic editors.

The freeware reviews seem to indicate that Picasa leans more toward the application of a Browser and Organizer  If you need that function.

Then theres Gimp for a free image editor option. I read that its a bit complicated to install.

The only thing that really matters is where we go  not what we get there in or how much we spend on it.

For those who are trying to figure out a direction to get to the grocery store  good luck.
This debate could rage on for years and would sound like an election debate.
 Heinz products are now banned from my refrigerator 

As I see it  there are so many exceptional choices for Freeware Image viewers and basic editors, the newbies should save their money and if/when they need more power use it to get PSP, PSE or maybe Photoshop.
But definitely replace Bill Gates Image and Fax viewer with a better Freebie  ASAP
If you do any audio work  get Audacity installed also.

. And, while on the way to Wal-Mart, watch out for space ships that have saddles on them.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Yo NOYB the links in my post and your quote of it.

Go for it


----------



## hewee

NOYB said:


> FWIW .. From what I read ... Irfanview is much faster viewing because it hasn't been Bloated with the marketing hype that makes you think you need to spend money on a newer version.
> 
> You're weird, I'll bet you don't even drive a white GMC either


That is why I use the older version as it is faster and it is also faster then Irfanview.

You bet I don't drive any GM cars or trucks because they are junk now days.


----------



## hewee

NOYB,

The older versions of ACDSee were for viewing only and coverting into a couple other formats. So it was not filled with lots of junk like the newer versions are.
So I would get a 2.x version. I think some of the 3.x versions are ok too. 
They support more image formants and also video and music I think.
But for most of us that just want to get around and view images then the 2.x versions that are fast work great. Most of us only view so many formats to start with and if your like me that do have other image formats you also have other image viewer and programs.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Couple new ones I'm gonna try later ..

Mr Hijackthis just released this -> Brute Force Uninstaller 

This one is long overdue -> Remove Netmeeting


----------



## teengeekgrrl

One of my faves ~ PowerTab Editor 1.7

It allows you to create tablature for just about any instrument with strings, plus it enters the musical equivalent of the tab for you. Geared towards guitar players, but I use it to write up ukulele tablature. All ya gotta do is tell it how many strings there are and how they're tuned, and the rest is smooth.


----------



## Chicon

hewee said:


> NOYB,
> 
> The older versions of ACDSee were for viewing only and coverting into a couple other formats. So it was not filled with lots of junk like the newer versions are.
> So I would get a 2.x version. I think some of the 3.x versions are ok too.
> They support more image formants and also video and music I think.
> But for most of us that just want to get around and view images then the 2.x versions that are fast work great. Most of us only view so many formats to start with and if your like me that do have other image formats you also have other image viewer and programs.


You're right, hewee. I tried the version of ACDSee 4. It doesn't work flawless, it's a bit to intrusive.
I still have the 2.4 version, it works fine on W2K even if it was designed for W95 and W98 ! 
Unfortunately, it is not a freeware !


----------



## edbro9

hewee said:


> NOYB,
> So I would get a 2.x version. I think some of the 3.x versions are ok too.
> They support more image formants and also video and music I think.


I downloaded ver 2 but it's shareware. I don't think there is any way to register such an old version. How do you get around those nag screens?

I currently use Xnview. I tried Irfanview but I don't like how the browser is a separate window. In Xnview the browser is integrated a bit better and it is easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## Noyb

edbro9 said:


> I downloaded ver 2 but it's shareware. I don't think there is any way to register such an old version. How do you get around those nag screens?
> 
> I currently use Xnview. I tried Irfanview but I don't like how the browser is a separate window. In Xnview the browser is integrated a bit better and it is easy to switch back and forth.


 FWIW ... The ACDsee Nag screen is why HP recommended Irfanview to fix my Camera Complaint.

When I switched, several years ago, Irfanview looked and worked almost the same as ACDsee - but without the nag screen.

ACDsee refused to help - That's why I'll never go back... Even if it was free.

True - the Ifranview browser leaves a little to be desired, but that's probably why it's only a 900k download and why XnView might start being a little more popular.


----------



## hewee

Yea the older version are the best Chicon. Even if you have it the nag you get from them is something that you do not see that much and is is cool to find out you have looked at 200,000 images. 
I now have a paid working version so do not see that nag that came up now and then. 

edbro9,
Click on the help I think and then register and maybe it will let you do so at the same price it cost back then. 
I know the older ones were like $10.00 and you got free upgrades for life but they may not give you that know. I don't think they even had a website and you had to order tru the mail too. How then changed and they grew to having lots of other software too. I can not even find any older version at there site now. They used to keep the older 3.0 there at the site.

They are on version 7 now and I bet it is real slow with all the added junk they have added.
http://www.acdsystems.com/English/Products/ACDSee/index.htm

Even has a user guide they sell. 
http://www.acdsystems.com/english/products/acdseemanual/index

Now you know it is not so easy to use.


----------



## hewee

NOYB said:


> FWIW ... The ACDsee Nag screen is why HP recommended Irfanview to fix my Camera Complaint.
> 
> When I switched, several years ago, Irfanview looked and worked almost the same as ACDsee - but without the nag screen.
> 
> ACDsee refused to help - That's why I'll never go back.


Just pay for it and the nag goes away. :up:


----------



## SIR****TMG

He wants it for ...FREE................


----------



## edbro9

SIR****TMG said:


> He wants it for ...FREE................


But, of course! I never pay for software when there is a free alternative that is just as good as a commercial product. If I thought that a very old copy of ACDsee was as good as a current version of Xnview, I would gladly pay for it.

I'm not cheap; I pay for lots of things when a free version isn't available or not as good of quality. My most recent purchase was Acronis True Image.

By the way, what is the thread title again???


----------



## Noyb

Reminder ... !! Free Stuff !!

I used to think "you got what you paid for" - but nowadays it seems free is sometimes better that paying for Marketing hypes, popups or Teaseware.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Ok .. I'm gonna part with one of my favorites .. (I like to keep a few up my sleeve  .. )

4t Tray Minimizer

Minimize to tray MS Outlook, MS Internet Explorer and any other applications.
4t Tray Minimizer lets you running applications minimized as System Tray icons, which helps in adjusting free space on your taskbar. To minimize any application to the task bar, simply left click the minimize button as usual or press keyboard shortcut. You can configure 4t Tray Minimizer to automatically hide/restore specific applications by pressing specific keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Ok .. since we were all on the subject of picture viewers I thiought I would post this new one that just came out tonight.

I HAVE NOT TRIED IT YET .. 

Looks pretty cool .. if anyone decides to go for it .. please post your comments here..

Thanks

Fresh View 5.20

Fresh View is a free software designed to help you organize and view multimedia files (images, audio, and video). It gives you the ability to watch movies, listen to music, and view graphics in a slide show. Image files in a folder can be displayed using a number of views, such as thumbnails view that lets you quickly see what your images are without having to open them.

You can convert graphics from one type to another, print, and even create a HTML album. This easy-to-use software supports 86 different formats.


----------



## Byteman

Harry--- Here are some (lots) of ACDSee older versions!

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=acdsee

""OldVersion.com....because newer is not always better!""

That's their motto, believe it!


----------



## hewee

I know I seen the older versions of ACDsee Byteman. 

Anyone know what version they started to add the junk to ACDsee?

I am thinking version 4 is when they got bad. Where version 3 let you view more things like video and sound. 
But just do not remember the history of all the versions.


----------



## Noyb

Byteman said:


> Harry--- Here are some (lots) of ACDSee older versions!
> 
> http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=acdsee
> 
> ""OldVersion.com....because newer is not always better!""
> 
> That's their motto, believe it!


Interesting link.
But now Im curious 

I understand the terms ..
Wetware
Costware
Freeware
Teaseware

But doesnt Shareware cost ?

Is It legal to Share an older, no longer obtainable, version of a Costware program because the newer version is not the most desirable (or working) version ?


----------



## stranglehold

Taskzip is a great little backup program.

http://www.pb-sys.com/

Works across networks too.


----------



## JohnWill

I've used TaskZIP for years, great little utility!


----------



## Shelly6

Space Cowboy said:


> Anyone ever played with one of these or is it just a waste of time?
> 
> OEMLogo Manager
> 
> Oemlogo and Oem information Management Program.
> add your logo & support information to system properties.
> Brand your pc Own It's Simple & Funny


Why use a program like this to do something that you can do manually.. in the time it takes to install a program? How often would you use it? I have rebranded mine already, so I vote; 'Waste of time.' :down:


----------



## Space Cowboy

Shelly6 said:


> Why use a program like this to do something that you can do manually.. in the time it takes to install a program? How often would you use it? I have rebranded mine already, so I vote; 'Waste of time.' :down:


Thanks Shelly .. I thought so. I haven't played with the rebranding as you call it.

Is it really that simple?

How's it done?

Thanks Again
Cowboy


----------



## Shelly6

To make Windows 'yours', you need have your name in the system properties dialog box, a personal logo, if you so desire, and maybe even some support info.
Press Windows+Pause/Break keys (Windows keyboard) or right click My Computer - Properties. If your name isn't under 'Registered To'; you will need to edit the registry.
In 9x/ME click Start->Run, type regedit andclick ok. Double click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SOFTWARE->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion
in the right hand pane double click RegisteredOwnerand type your name in the value field and click OK. Close the editor.
In XP the path is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SOFTWARE->Microsoft->Windows NT->CurrentVersion.
The logo if it exists, is called oemlogo.bmp and is in \Windows\system on Win9x - \Winnt\system32 on Windows 2000 and \Windows\system32 on XP
There is some debate about the size of and colours in, the logo. I use a photo - of myself, naturally - 153 x 113 pixels @ 96dpi in full colour. It works on 98, Me and XP.
Next, to make it work, you need a file called oeminfo.ini in the same folder. Its a text file in this format;
[General]
Manufacture=manfacturers name
Model=model name

[Support Information]
Line1=
Line2= you can put whatever you want here
Line3= I use my email address on the kids' computers

Only General and manufacturers name are compulsory, after that you can have as many lines as you like.
To make oeminfo.ini you go to the required folder and create a 'new text document'. Open this in notepad, add the above text and save and close the file. Rename it to oeminfo.ini - it must have the "ini" extension to work correctly.


----------



## hewee

I got OEM Logo Master 2.0

I added the info and put a picture on mine.

The company that it came from is no longer around.


----------



## ChuckE

Slight edits on the fine tip by *Shelly6*,
BTW, I have been doing this tip for years and I find it very handy to 'tuck' away my contact numbers for my ISP and the service tag of my Dell PC.

And yes, Space Cowboy, it really is that simple. A couple of files, (one is simple text, the other is a prefered bitmap) in the right folder and whenever you open your System Properties, you will see your edited lines, your prefered bitmap, and a [Support Information] button.

She had the first line as "Manufacture=manfacturers name" instead it should be:
"Manufacturer=whatever you want to read"
(Manufacturer, not Manufacture) and the text can be really almost anything you want. It does not have to be the real manufacturer.
Here is a copy of what I have in my OEMINFO.INI (some data I changed for illustration)


Code:


[General]
Manufacturer=Chuck's
Model=Time obliterator

[Support Information]
Line1=Hello,
Line2=This is file %systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini
Line3=
Line4=Service Tag: blahblah
Line5=Express Service Code: 123-456-789-0
Line6=

I can put whatever I want here, without Line#s, and while it won't show when clicking
the [support Information] button, it is EASY to get to (read below).
...

Notice that I have that Line2 saying "This is file %systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini"
That is very useful to have displayed, because you can just do a double-click on the system portion (this works in Notepad - other editors it may not!), 
which hi-lights the entire *%systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini* and copy (*Ctrl+C*) then I can press *Win+R*, then paste (*Ctrl+V*) into the Run window, and then just press *Enter* which will open your *oeminfo.ini* file in Notepad (or whatever editor you have defined for .INI files).

In addition to all that Line1, Line2, LineETC. stuff, you can just add in ANY TEXT WITHOUT LINE NUMBERS, which would then NOT SHOW when you click the System Properties [Support Information] button, but can be easily read, and edited, when you use open the OENINFO.INI file (see that copy, Win+R, paste, Enter tip, above).

As for the pixel size of the OEMLOGO.BMP file, I have seen the pixel size change between versions of Windows, there is no one size for all. But it is easy enough to find out is the max size for your own PC and OS. Just make a temporary, larger than necessary (like 200x200 pixel) all black image and call it OEMLOGO.BMP and place it in your system32 folder (or system, in some older versions of Windows). When you then look at your System Properties (hint: just press *Win+Break*) you will see that black box. Just make a screen capture of that black area and measure it. (There are many tools to actually measure it, I won't bore you here).
Doing this I found out my Windows XP Pro SP2, running on a Dell 8400 PC, displays an area that is exactly 180x114 pixels in size. Your OEMLOGO area may vary.

As for the dpi of the bmp used ... it just doesn't matter for this use. Windows only cares about the images overall pixel size (the h and v) not the dpi. By the way, if you do use an OEMLOGO.BMP file that is larger than your correct max size - don't worry! it doesn't harm anything, and Windows may just display it adequately anyway. Windows will not display some part of edges, it will only display the center portion of your image.

There are all kinds of existing OEMLOGO.BMP images already on the net, just search for it like this Google search.
In addition to the info you will find there, which also explains the need for those few OENINFO.INI entries, you will also find that it is possible to define transparent colors for use on your oemlogo. Check out the Laura Kroft here.
As for how to set that transparent color just do a Google search.

Have fun!


----------



## hewee

Startup and Shutdown logos. Most will say for Win95/98 on them.

http://camtech2000.net/Pages/Logos.htm


----------



## ChuckE

If you are confusing what I mentioned about OEMLOGO.BMP files with (Win95 and Win98) Startup and Shutdown logo.sys files, I was not confusing the two different ideas.
I was talking about the picture that a user can place on his/her own System Properties page. (See the snapshot I included here.)

Startup, Shutdown, and the Wait LOGO.sys files are only used on Win95 and Win98 (don't know about WinME, but I think so also).
There are lots of webpages that can be found regarding those logo.sys files.
There are also other webpages talking about how to modify similar screens for the Windows2k and WinXP. BUT it requires modifying the kernel files of the OS, and it is something I will not try to explain in these boards. It is complicated. Searching for those webpages will get the curious that info.

My mention of the OEMLOGO.BMP file is used by all versions of Windows since Win95. The only difference is the actual location where the file has to be (\Windows or \Winnt or \<whatever> root directory, and if in the System or System32 subfolder).

One other slight difference is the actual pixel size allowed for that version of Windows. I make no claim as to knowing the exact pixel dimensions for OS's other than what I have tried on my own systems.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks for the info. Shelly and Chuck .. I musta deleted mine by mistake cause there is nothing there  

I tend to delete all bmp files on my rig when first setup to get rid of the default wallpapers. I'll give er a go..

Laters


----------



## ChuckE

You may not have deleted anything (talking about the oeminfo.ini and the oemlogo.bmp files) since your computer may have never had them.

Those files are placed on your computer by the OEM makers to brand their logo, and some easy to locate support information, on a new (OEM new, that is) PC.

One of the things that pissed me off about Gateway was the way I was handled years ago, with my (when I had a) Gateway PC. I noticed one day that my [Support Information] button no longer appeared. I didn't know when it "went away." So I called Gateway Support and asked them how to restore it. (I did not know how to, back then).

I was refused help because I had upgraded my PC from the Win95 that it originally came with, to the then existing Win98. Yes, I had upgraded, but that upgrade was done with their understanding I would, because I bought that computer just at the time that Win98 was about to be released. I got the Win98 upgrade disks from Gateway! But now that I upgraded they no longer wanted to support me! 

Screw that. I know it is a silly irritation, but I was a customer and I did not like being told to go away, not for this. Besides, it was a simple thing to get the [Support Information] button back, and they could have told me how, or at least steered me in the right direction. Grrrrrr  . Since then I have never had a desire to buy another Gateway PC.


----------



## Noyb

Pardon me for eavesdropping  
but where do I find the oemlogo.bmp file so I can do this ..


----------



## hewee

I got 98 and the Oemlogo.bmp is in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder.

I just changed it to.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> Hey is there a size limit on the Oemlogo.bmp.


(I pulled my quick response, I just realized that the recent forum HD crash wiped out the detailed response, that I made earlier today.)

Briefly...
Yes, there is a size limit - on what gets seen. 
No, there is no size limit as to what you can use for the oemlogo.bmp

More detail:
I have used images as large as 1280x960 for my oemlogo.bmp
BUT what gets displayed is the center portion of that oversize image up to the max pixel size permitted by the OS (there are different values for each OS, and I do not know what the exact numbers are).

For my WinXP Pro, I found that my max SysProps oemlogo.bmp area is 180x114 pixels. That means of the 1280x960 bmp I named as my oemlogo.bmp only the center 180x114 pixels showed through.

No errors are generated, it just is more image than will display.


----------



## hewee

Hi chuck, I see at the oemlogo site how to make them and the size etc so I edit the post of me asking but you must of seen it. 

Good More detail info you posted too. 

Yes I just posted about all my post being gone from the last time I was here and it show I was here last the time that was for the time before that.


----------



## ChuckE

If you want to find out what your max oemlogo.bmp pixel size is for your OS and system combination, just make a 300x300 pixel all-black oemlogo.bmp file.

Actually it can be any color, but black is very noticeable. It also can be any size, but you do want to make sure it is something exceeding what possible max size might be for your computer, and 300x300 will fit that bill.

Once you can see that the black oemlogo.bmp displays in the SysProp page, then snapshot that window and use any of the many image tools to measure what your displayed area is.

I could detail the steps, but I won't presume that you'll need that amount of detail. I'm sure you don't.


----------



## hewee

Ok the size I can go is 180x114 but I forgot to save it in 256 color 8 bit like it said.
I saved it as 24 bit true color and it still worked.


----------



## ChuckE

I never said anything about the colors. Don't worry about the amount of colors. I said any BMP can be used. No errors are going to get reported. So, of course it is going to work.

I actually don't know what the color depth of the display area is, and if you find out - please don't tell me.   

If all the colors don't display, who cares? It is just a cute little image to dress up your SysProps page. It doesn't have be Michelangelo quality.

What you might play around with now is the transparent color you can also use in that image. Just Google for the clue on how to do that.


----------



## hewee

It is at the site here http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/updike/764/oemlogo.html that it has the size of 180 x 114 pixels range to make it fit so I got that part right. 
But then it says...
Note that there is one restriction for a transparent oemlogo. The color palette can only have a maximum of 256 colors (aka 8 bits)! However, editing in 256 colors will always produce poor quality images. So I recommend doing all the editing, and especially resizing, in true color. Then change to 256 colors right before you save. You may have to experiment a little with the options in your graphics software to keep the inevitable quality loss during this process within reasonable limits.

Ok maybe because I took up the whole 180 x 114 pixels range and nothing was transparent was why. It is making a .bmp show the transparent part that you have to do it as it says I bet.


----------



## hewee

Another thing you can do ChuckE if you want it to look better but look like you have a transparent is use the eye dropper and get the color from the SysProp and then make you background that same color. 
Now you can save the oemlogo at 24 bit true color and it will look like you have a transparent. But it will look better then saving it at 8 bit 256 colors.


----------



## ChuckE

But that's cheating. You are just using the color of whatever the background of your current SysProp's page is NOW. If ever you change the color scheme of your Windows, then that one color you used will no longer be "transparent".

Like I said, there is a way of really making one color the real transparent color. Then, no mater what your color scheme is, that color will be transparent to the background color of your SysProp's page.


----------



## hewee

He hee but it works and it keeps it looking better because it has more colors and is 24 bit. 256 color 8 bit is a downgrade.



> Like I said, there is a way of really making one color the real transparent color.
> 
> How do you do this?
> 
> Wait someone told me but I forget. It is I think a pink color. No it was making the skins for Ad-Aware where you had to do something lie this.
> But I could not get the skin program to work and some other with 98 could not get it to work either. Darn I can not look at the post either because Ad-Aware closed there forum down.


----------



## ChuckE

Like I said, you should Google the answer.

I think this is the answer:
"the color of the second pixel from the left on the bottom row of pixels becomes transparent throughout the image if it is saved in 8 bit/256 color mode. A 24 bit image with potentially millions of colors will work, but cannot use transparency."


----------



## hewee

You got me lost now. 

What keeps that second pixel from the left on the bottom row in the image from being transparent?


----------



## ChuckE

It isn't transparent, it is the "key" the one color defined to be transparent.

For example if that pixel is RED, then all the RED in the picture does not show, it is transparent.


----------



## hewee

I just tried it but it did not work so I am doing something wrong.


----------



## ChuckE

I will try it tomorrow and get back to you. It is getting late.
But you might check to ensure your image is just 8-bit (256 colors).


----------



## hewee

Ok see you later Chuck.
Your right about the 8 bit 256 colors may be what it has to be.
But then I would not be able to keep the better image that is at 24 bit true color.
Does not matter if you have a more plain type of image but if it is a photo the 8 bit 256 color will not look as good. 

Good night


----------



## hewee

You was right about the 8 bit 256 colors Chuck. 

I was also playing around with the system info or what you can do with the oeminfo.ini
Adding to much text to a line will make you have to scroll to the side.
You can get a 60 spaces pre line without having to scroll to the side.
If you have lots of Line do not miss the number count. I mean Line38= and the next line you have Line40= it will stop show at Line38=. So check you number count to make sure you did not miss a number.
You can skip lines and add your text like this here...
[Support Information]
Line1= ***HelpOnThe.Net: Tech Support Guy***
Line2=
Line3=Free help for Windows 95, NT, 98, 2000, XP, and more!
Line4=
Line5=http://forums.techguy.org/

If you want to add lot of info then you need to add lots of Lines.
Do not know how many you can add but I got up to Line150= and stopped so you can add more. So I knew how many Lines I coud go I just added the number by it every 20 lines like this
Line150=line 150


----------



## ChuckE

My suggestion is to NOT add too many lines at all! About a half dozen is all you need. (Actually one Line1= is all you really need, but read on).

If you can easily get to the actual file "oeminfo.ini" then it is just a good "hidden place" to tuck away info for when you need to get your serial number, computer support phone number, account numbers, who to talk to about whatever, etc.

You have just that half dozen lines, like:

[Support Information]
Line1= ***HelpOnThe.Net: Tech Support Guy***
Line2=http://forums.techguy.org/
Line3=Free help for Windows 95, NT, 98, 2000, XP, and more!
Line4=
Line5=This is file %systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini
Line6=

That 5th line is key[/b] of the oeminfo.ini file name you can easily open.
When you click on that [Support Information] button, you will see one line that reads:
*This is file %systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini*
Just do a double-click on any of the last half of that line and you will see the whole portion hi-light.
Then just press *Ctrl-C* (which does a copy)
Then just press *Win+R* (which opens the Run window with whatever in there hi-lighted)
Then press *Ctrl+V* (which replaces what was there with *%systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini*
Then just press *Enter*
When immediately opens the *oeminfo.ini* file with your defined editor.
And you can read, and edit, all the contents of the *oeminfo.ini* file, including the text that has no line numbers at all.

Simple!


----------



## ChuckE

As for you being able to get "about 60 spaces (you mean characters) without out having to scroll to the side" It really all depends upon the font used. The text, being proportional, your can get a lot more iiiiii's than WWWWWW's.

Since you can change the font, via the Control Panel, you should not expect 60 characters all the time.


----------



## hewee

I only have the 5 line but text only in 3 lines.
Now my oeminfo.ini is in the system folder and not the system32 folder.
So doing this but changing the folder will not work. But I can still high light and copy it so that is ok.


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> As for you being able to get "about 60 spaces (you mean characters) without out having to scroll to the side" It really all depends upon the font used. The text, being proportional, your can get a lot more iiiiii's than WWWWWW's.
> 
> Since you can change the font, via the Control Panel, you should not expect 60 characters all the time.


Yes that is what I mean and yea your right about what text and font is used.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> my oeminfo.ini is in the system folder and not the system32 folder.


So, edit the text I told you about for the:
*This is file %systemroot%\system32\oeminfo.ini*
to
*This is file %systemroot%\system\oeminfo.ini*
or even to:
*This is file C:\windows\system32\oeminfo.ini*

It doesn't matter, the trick is so that a double-click, not a "careful to only swipe and copy" action, works to hi-light the *C:\pathname\filename*

The line, as I originally posted it will work for most WinXP users. You may have upgraded your PC from some earlier version of Windows, and that is why your files are not in the system32.

At work, where I have lots (dozens) of different computers, and all kinds of configurations, I actually use two of the most common (locate the) "oeminfo.ini" lines. That work in almost all the installations. The few where even those two don't work, I just tailor the line for that one PC.

The tip is to get you an easy way of getting to the oeminfo.ini file opened and editable.


----------



## ChuckE

As for the 256 colors of the OEMLOGO.BMP file, here are some samples that you can try out. In each of these just copy and rename to OEMLOGO.BMP in your system32 folder (rename your current one first, if you want to keep it!).

I have several different sizes here. In each, if you open them up in Paint, or some other graphic viewer, you will see 5 colors (red, green, blue, yellow, black and white - please, I am aware that black and white are not "colors" but for BMPs it is counted).

But it you open up your SysProps you will just see 5. And if you look real close, with some graphic viewer, you will see that the one color that is "transparent" is the same color as the bottom left pixel.

The previous info I posted, I copied from some other website:
"the color of the second pixel from the left on the bottom row of pixels becomes transparent throughout the image if it is saved in 8 bit/256 color mode. A 24 bit image with potentially millions of colors will work, but cannot use transparency."
WAS WRONG! Sorry! I should have verified first.

It turns out it is the bottom left corner pixel.
And it doesn't matter if the picture is over-sized (bigger than the 180x114 in WinXP) even by a large amount. The bottom left corner pixel of the BMP is the key, "Transparent" color.

One other OEMLOGO I created here is just cute. It shows in the SysProps page as an oval with Snoopy in it. However, if you open it up in a graphic viewer you will see that the color outside of the oval is a putrid green, but it becomes transparent in the SysProps page.


----------



## hewee

Ok I will play around later. 
Thanks for the new info. I just copyed it to save it.
I know also looking at images I have seen in image viewers your see lots of color background from white to black. But open then in a image program they have a transparency so you do not see it.
Like in PhotoImpact if I go and make a new image a box comes up and I can pick a background color or pick a transparent. 
But when I save the image as a .ufo in PhotoImage the thumbnail of that image that has a transparent background will show what ever color is set for the background color. You will not see it if you go and add that image to another image but that background color or the info for it is there still. 
I have got xnview too. I do not use it much to view image but I can get lots of things to show up viewing images with xnview that I do not see in other image programs or viewers. Like how I guess someone made a rough cut and the erased the rest of the background from the image but I can see the background they erased.


----------



## ChuckE

The ability of using a color, or colors, for a transparency effect depends not in what is used to make it, but in whatever is used to view or use it.

The oemlogo examples that I provided were made by MS Paint, which doesn't "know" transparency. It is the Windows OS, as used in the display of that image within the area of the SysProps page.

If you have an image making tool that provides for some transparency effect, and you create an image, it may not have that effect used in any other tool, like for example MS Paint.

As I mentioned, if you create a BMP file, that is no more than 8 bit color depth, and that lower left pixel color is used elsewhere in the same file, then that color will be "transparent" when viewed through the SysProps OEMLOGO area. How you create that image, does not matter.


----------



## hewee

Thanks Chuck. Have you played around or know if doing the same thing to make the transparency effect for the oemlogo will have that same effect if you layer it over another image? Like with MSPaint you can use the edit paste from. I know in the pass I have done that with a .bmp and the background did not show up. But it made of been made like your saying ow to do the logo.


----------



## ChuckE

It depends upon the resultant image. If it meets the condition I said, (8 bit color depth) the lower left corner pixel color is the transparent color. How you got there, how you created the image, does not matter.

If you had an image that you thought the lower left corner color, which should appear transparent, and yet it isn't, then you probably did not meet the 8 bit color depth.

Don't think that just because your image has 256 colors. or less, that it meets the color depth requirement. That is not it. You could have an image that has even just ONE COLOR, and yet it has a 24bit color depth. Color depth is a limit to the number of colors possible, whether used or not.


----------



## hewee

Darn what was I thinking. I remember now the image had all this white background so that botton 2nd px was the color that would make all the background transparent color.
But if you just open it in paint you would see it. But I was doing some just playing around and had that image on the desktop and I had wonder what the "paste from" would do and I used that image and it had a transparent color for the background. 

So in a way you can do layers in Paint but not the easy way.


----------



## ChuckE

Paint does not do layers, that is a whole other term that you are confusing with Paint's ability to copy a 2nd image on top of your existing image. That is not layers.

Again, I emphasize that the transparency pixel of ANY 8 bit color depth bitmap image, as utilized by the Windows (95, 98, NT, ME, 2k, and XP) OS for the display of the SysProps page is the bottom left pixel, NOT the 2nd pixel.


----------



## hewee

I know it does not do layers. I was meaning how I took a image and used the paste from and it was layed on top of the image I had and that image was not showing the background.


----------



## hewee

I have not used these but others may have or want to used them.

Oscar's Footprint-Shield for Private Browsing

http://www.mediachance.com/free/footprint.htm

Oscar's Spyware Monitor (Spy-The-Spy)

http://www.mediachance.com/free/spythespy.htm


----------



## Cabbage42II

KONFABULATOR!

Mac users know what I'm talkin' about...

Widgets, baby.


----------



## Gamerhomie

Cabbage42II said:


> KONFABULATOR!
> 
> Mac users know what I'm talkin' about...
> 
> Widgets, baby.


I was just looking at that, and it seems interesting... but I saw some stuff, and nothing is of interest to me. I got a dock for XP, and that's all I have on my desktop.


----------



## bme

Elvandil said:


> That's a good question. But how can your OS work at all without IE since it and WE are so intertwined? How did you get rid of it? Are you sure there are no remnants (even if no iexplore.exe)? What happens when you type a web address is a Windows Explorer window? Does the window turn into Avant like it used to turn into IE, or does it just open Avant in another window? (I will try that myself for an answer, but I'm asking this rhetorical question as food for thought.)


I don't know if this has been answered somewhere in the forum but it is not iexplore.exe that is the main component of ie but a system file called shdocvw.dll.I did some delphi coding before,even coded a browser based on ie using this as the main component.
So my contribution to this thread would be ieradicator.It completely removed internet explorer.USE THIS WITH CAUTION!


----------



## hewee

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

Has Jotti's malware scan 2.99

Scan files up to a 15 MB.

Does a scan with that utilizes all products listed here.
AntiVir
ArcaVir
Avast
AVG Antivirus
BitDefender
ClamAV
Dr.Web
F-Prot Antivirus
Fortinet
Kaspersky Anti-Virus
NOD32
Norman Virus Control
UNA
VBA32

Just another site to get a 2nd scan from if you have something come up from doing a scan on your PC about a file and want to check other places about what you may have. But better because you upload the file and do not have to do a very long online scan of your whole PC again when all you want is do check out a file.


----------



## hewee

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/Manage-IEand39s-Restricted-Sites-using-ZonedOut-t6132.html



> Donna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funkytoad.com released *ZonedOut* - a utility that will allow you manage Internet Explorer's restricted sites. With ZonedOut, you can Add, Delete, Import, Export, Build a WhiteList and More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Menus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why ZonedOut is useful? *
> 
> If you are using any program (e.g. SpywareBlaster, Spybot Search & Destroy) or file (e.g. IE-SPYAD) that add list of bad sites in Internet Explorer's restricted zone, you will find ZonedOut useful! There are times we want to whitelist a site but the Internet Explorer's restricted sites' manager do not have search utility. You will find yourself scrolling or mess with Windows Registry Editor or use notepad to manually edit out what you don't want to be in restricted sites. With ZonedOut's search function, you'll just search for the URL and viola, you can delete it using ZonedOut or add it in whitelist. The whitelist editor will keep the URL for you. The next time a new definition or updated restricted sites is released, you don't need to do it all over again. It can be imported as a complete list or parsed against your whitelist.
> 
> There are more useful functions in ZonedOut that I'm sure user's of IE-SPYAD or other program that adds restricted sites will enjoy. *Get it.. it's free from Funkytoad.com*
> 
> Funkytoad.com authored *Hoster* and *IniBeast*. Hoster is another utility to manage your HOST file while IniBeast is ini file tweaker.
> 
> Disclosure: I admit, I'm involved in the making of ZonedOut. No, I don't know programming. It's only my idea. I've been looking for such utility to manage restricted sites ... easier and I gave up looking for it because there is nada (as per Google OK?  ). I contacted Todd and beg  to please create a restricted site manager utility. Todd is one of administrator over in Gladiator Security Forums (visit us there!..). Thanks Todd for granting my request. Wait for my next request Todd
> [snapback]26941[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




> Hi All:
> Please note that you cannot use ZonedOut with the current version of IE-SPYAD, because ZonedOut requires a plain text domains list -- IE-SPYAD is currently formatted as a Registry file.
> 
> Also, please do not try to use ZonedOut with the plain text AGNIS Sites list that's available from the same download page. Although the AGNIS Sites list is a plain text domains list, a number of the CoolWebSearch IP address ranges are not compatible with ZonedOut as presently formatted. If you uninstall your standard IE-SPYAD list and install the AGNIS Sites list with ZonedOut, you will vastly increase your exposure to CoolWebSearch exploits.
> 
> I will be building a plain text domains list that is compatible with ZonedOut in the next day or so. Please wait until that list has been released.
> Best,
> Eric L. Howes


----------



## SIR****TMG

I'll wait for the new one to come out....Thanks...........


----------



## hewee

No install is needed SIR****TMG so you can check it out. 
I exported a list and pasted it into a speadsheet to see how many sites are block and I am blocking 7941 sites.


----------



## Chicon

An excellent free file comparison tool : ExamDiff from www.prestosoft.com

Useful when you want to check the entries added or altered in the registry when you've just installed a software (beware, some softwares add or alter entries when they are launched for the first time).


----------



## hewee

Found this after downloading and readint the readme.

Freeware version of ExamDiff Pro is called ExamDiff. It doesn't have all 
the features of ExamDiff Pro, such as directory comparison. ExamDiff can 
be downloaded from http://www.prestosoft.com/ps.asp?page=edp_examdiff.

I got CSDiff nd it is free.
http://www.componentsoftware.com/products/csdiff/


----------



## Space Cowboy

What is the BEST freeware alternative to WinRar?

Thanks


----------



## t bone

izarc and 7-zip are both good.


----------



## smeegle

This one is very easy to use http://www.snapfiles.com/get/filzip.html


----------



## Space Cowboy

Just found this today .. Looks interesting?

http://users.spark.net.gr/~stamatb/freesoft/_app_index.htm


----------



## Deke40

Space Cowboy said:


> What is the BEST freeware alternative to WinRar?
> Thanks


FreeZip gets five cows from Tucows.

Download FreeZip


----------



## Space Cowboy

Deke said:


> FreeZip gets five cows from Tucows.
> 
> Download FreeZip


Am I missin somethin?

I don't see where this opens anything but *.zip files? What about the other formats?


----------



## Deke40

Space Cowboy said:


> Am I missin somethin?
> 
> I don't see where this opens anything but *.zip files? What about the other formats?


I didn't fully understand what WinRar did as I have only needed freezip to take care of anything I have downloaded.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Deke said:


> I didn't fully understand what WinRar did as I have only needed freezip to take care of anything I have downloaded.





> Additionally to complete RAR and ZIP file support, WinRAR is able to unpack the following popular archive formats:
> 
> CAB
> ARJ
> LZH
> TAR
> GZ and TAR.GZ
> BZ2 and TAR.BZ2
> ACE
> UUE
> JAR (Java Archive)
> ISO (ISO9660 - CD image)
> 7Z
> Z (Unix compress)


----------



## hewee

EULAlyzer 1.0 is something new from Javacool.

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/eulalyzer.html

I was using it and like it.

Note used it on Windows Media Player eula.txt file and got a error but not all of the eula is in English so that is why.

But it is great and helps you out.


----------



## Space Cowboy

New one just found today.. Haven't tried it yet but it looks kinda cool ?

http://www.hdtune.com/

Dang it Hewee .. You keep postin these good sites and my favorites are getting to big again  No time to look into most lately.

Keep em coming my friend :up:


----------



## maswad

Picasa
http://picasa.google.com/index.html
Paint.net
http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/


----------



## primetime212

josdegr said:


> Don't want anybody to know what you were doing on your PC?
> 
> Don't want them to know the web sites you've visited, or the search queries you've made?
> 
> IE Privacy Keeper won't let anybody know that!
> 
> Whether you are using Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox, IE Privacy Keeper automatically cleans up the browser history once you are done surfing the net. The program will correctly clean up all index.dat files without the need for a Windows restart.
> 
> IE Privacy Keeper


hmmm....what could that be useful for ?? *wonders*


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> New one just found today.. Haven't tried it yet but it looks kinda cool ?
> 
> http://www.hdtune.com/
> 
> Dang it Hewee .. You keep postin these good sites and my favorites are getting to big again  No time to look into most lately.
> 
> Keep em coming my friend :up:


He hee SC, But I did better then you because I can use the software. 
Really what you just post sounds great but I can not try it because it will not work on 98.
I like programs like that but got so many I forget what I have and where there at. 
It checks the health status by using SMART that is on the drives not. But from what I hear it does not let you know when your drive is getting bad like it should and most of the time your drive goes out and * S.M.A.R.T. Information (Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology) never said anything to you.  Not so smart. 
I like to get SpinRite 6.0. Not free but it does great things. http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm SpinRite is a single 170 Kbyte downloadable file too so is very small and can be run from just about anything. Read up on it and see the movie on it here. http://www.grc.com/sr/themovie.htm It will recover things that no other program will.


----------



## ymfoster

Found this site, seems to have some handy Freeware 

http://www.moox.ws/tech/freeware/


----------



## lizard

I've opened a thread over here about this new browser I've been using for about a week. No pop-ups, No pop-unders, turns off flash animation  , pages load in a wink :up: , automatically clears your tracks on exit :up: , and I find it a lot faster and much more accomodating than IE. I've also used Firefox and Opera and so far, I'm sticking with Advanced Browser.

http://www.advancedbrowser.com/

:up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

lizard said:


> I've opened a thread over here about this new browser I've been using for about a week. No pop-ups, No pop-unders, turns off flash animation  , pages load in a wink :up: , automatically clears your tracks on exit :up: , and I find it a lot faster and much more accomodating than IE. I've also used Firefox and Opera and so far, I'm sticking with Advanced Browser.
> 
> http://www.advancedbrowser.com/
> 
> :up:


I'm tellin ya .. Avant is better and the author *updates it constantly*.

Go to http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html and try the BASIC version. Unless you want a password manager.

I've never had any issues with Avant and been using it for at least a couple years now. No spyware problems either?

Just my opinion.


----------



## lizard

Space Cowboy said:


> I'm tellin ya .. Avant is better and the author *updates it constantly*.
> 
> Go to http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html and try the BASIC version. Unless you want a password manager.
> 
> I've never had any issues with Avant and been using it for at least a couple years now. No spyware problems either?
> 
> Just my opinion.


Thanks Space Cowboy. :up: 
I'm trying it now. Seems almost identical to Advanced Browser, except Avant has Feeds and more Skins. For now, I'll keep trying them both until one gets irritating.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Your Welcome .. If you have any questions on setting it up just ask. I like my new windows to open in the background so I can continue reading the current page. If you right click on a link you can select open in new window and it opens in the background .. Also .. I like my tabs on the bottom. If you want to close a tab just double click on the tab and it closes.

Lotsa cool tweaks and its fast and small.

Good luck


----------



## jadag

I downloaded Advanced Browser and am looking at it.  

It is very similar to Slimbrowser which I prefer simply because it has a spell checker. 

So far I can tell you that it is pretty fast, is small and doesn't hog resources. :up: 

However, it doesn't have a spell-checker :down: and tends to "corrupt" my default browser settings.  

Once I have run Advanced (and specify that it is NOT my default browser) if I then click on a link in an email, instead of launching Slimbrowser (my default browser) it opens IE but does not load anything - not even my homepage. I find that I then have to open Slimbrowser and make it the default browser again. 

I will definitely keep Advanced on hand though - perhaps the bug will be fixed on the next version


----------



## digital1986

Went through the first 8 pages then just had to come to this page, great thread and keep em coming


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

Original post this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2656023

some changes since that list:

*Out Hoversnap* and its replacement (my view a superior tool)

*In* http://www.popdrops.com/ name Capture-a-ScreenShot (see attached gif)

Well maybe maybe not on the above.

*Out jv16pt* one of best freeware reg cleaners ever but JV has done the most efficient cleanup of the web and those of us who had the last viable version of this original freeware woke-up to find it still ran but minus the 'Tools' allied to the registry cleaner.

*In* and a companion to *RegSeeker*, the unregistered version of *Registry First Aid(RFA)* here: http://www.rosecitysoftware.com/reg1aid/

it is an excellent tool and, as long as you can hack the limitations on the number of fixes per run, as far as I can determine it will stay with you as trialware. I am finding that *RegSeeker*, if used fully, i.e. first delete the History items offered then run the registry cleaner and take those out too will be oh so very close, in terms of results, to RFA. But I'm still checking this.

*In* From PugeIE (whose superb software was my first purchase of same) comes this *free* utility called DelinvFile ('Delete Invalid Files') from this page http://www.purgeie.com/delinv.htm works like a treat - check it out.

Cheers. :up:


----------



## Higgy

aarhus2004 said:


> *Out jv16pt* one of best freeware reg cleaners ever but JV has done the most efficient cleanup of the web and those of us who had the last viable version of this original freeware woke-up to find it still ran but minus the 'Tools' allied to the registry cleaner. Clever stuff JV but you really lost some of those ideals you had whilst serving your time in the Finnish army.


I use the last freeware version of jv16 (ver. 1.3.0.195).
Maybe I misunderstand your meaning, but the "'Tools' allied to the registry cleaner" work fine for me.

Download: http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/dwnld/jv16-1.3.0.195.zip


----------



## jadag

aarhus2004 said:


> *In* http://www.popdrops.com/ name Capture-a-ScreenShot (see attached gif)


I had a look at the screenshot of *Capture-a-ScreenShot*. It doesn't seem to allow you to choose the format to save the captured screenshots.

Perhaps you'd like to look at *SRip 32 * which allows you to choose icon, bmp, gif or jpg (and gives you options within each of these)

It also gives 7 different "grab" options vs 2

http://www.progency.com/other.html#screenrip32

Other than that I liked some of your other recommendations.


----------



## aarhus2004

Higgy said:


> I use the last freeware version of jv16 (ver. 1.3.0.195).
> Maybe I misunderstand your meaning, but the "'Tools' allied to the registry cleaner" work fine for me.
> 
> Download: http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/dwnld/jv16-1.3.0.195.zip


Thanks for the jv16pt link, Higgy.

I attach a snap of the registry tool. Perhaps you would try that download for me and confirm it does indeed show the 'Tools' option.


----------



## aarhus2004

jadag said:


> I had a look at the screenshot of *Capture-a-ScreenShot*. It doesn't seem to allow you to choose the format to save the captured screenshots.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to look at *SRip 32 * which allows you to choose icon, bmp, gif or jpg (and gives you options within each of these)
> 
> It also gives 7 different "grab" options vs 2
> 
> http://www.progency.com/other.html#screenrip32
> 
> Other than that I liked some of your other recommendations.


Hello jaddag,

What I liked about the *Capture-a-ScreenShot* was its simplicity but thanks for the *SRip 32* link.

Can you, using it, duplicate the Start Menu and extension as in my gif below. If so please post the steps you took. I reverted to *Hoversnap* for the gif.


----------



## Higgy

aarhus2004 said:


> Thanks for the jv16pt link, Higgy.
> 
> I attach a snap of the registry tool. Perhaps you would try that download for me and confirm it does indeed show the 'Tools' option.


Since I originally downloaded the version I mentioned from a different site, I downloaded it from again from 321download.com to compare files.
They were identical, as I was positive they would be.  
Here's my screenshot for confirmation:


----------



## hewee

I looked at jv16 version 1.3.0.195 and it has Tools between the seach and Help.


----------



## aarhus2004

Well thanks for that, Higgy. I am baffled - and you too, Hewee.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

My JV16 1.3.0.195 also has the "Tools" options. Perhaps you may need to remove and reinstall the JV16 program.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

I have been working on it for a few days - however I have just been able to download the trial version 1.4 and that is a step forward.

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Why can't you download JV16 1.3 from OldVersion.com?


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Why can't you download JV16 1.3 from OldVersion.com?


and I have tried it, Joe, Every download I found of the old version 1.3 has failed to show the critical header 'Tools' on installation. So it seems as if my computer is implicated somehow. But I can find nothing remotely virus-like or spywarish.

I will try the new download from the 321 site after I see how I get on with the trial version. The last time I used it it lasted only a day or three before it was de-activatated.

However it maybe... I will PM you.


----------



## hewee

I got my JV16 1.3 from OldVersion.com.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I use 3 reg cleaners and have been for along time without any problems. (That I know of)

1) Regseeker = Favorite
2) JV16 Powertools
3) RegClean.exe - Microsofts one that they put out for awhile then retracted for some reason.

And RegCompact.NET.exe to compress the reg.

They all seem to work OK for me. But I have some issues once in awhile that I don't know where they came from but I just fix them.


----------



## Stoner

I, on the otherhand, have had problems in the past with reg cleaners....including JV16. They break my instal of L&H voice recognition and reverting to the previous state still leaves it broken. Reinstalling L&H doesn't work and I have to reinstal everything from a backup drive image. 
Many of my registry tweaks disappear, too............grrr.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Space Cowboy and hewee*

Feedback appreciated. There is a possibility of Sun Java involvement or rather non-involvement since I was having issues with it and its partner Yahoo Geocities and had it un-installed in consequence. I have it back onboard now.

I am running jv16pt version 1.4 (30 day trial) successfully at the moment and my old stalwart RegSeeker (which, with the exceptions of the VarlDID {Win Set-Up items}, and MS Word stuff which I do not have, performs well enough for me. I find myself increasingly interested in the Registry. It is such a delicately powerful part of Windows and, I think, is a part which holds the 'key' to many issues. But as has so often been said in these forums "it must be handled with care".

One final note. If anyone has problems with *Windows SetUp* (in the Add/Remove CPanel list) I have a package of the entire set of registry keys, which will, if merged, restore the functionality of that with a single click. I can e-mail them(it) as required. It's handy for those who find extracting stuff from the whole shebang stored on one's computer daunting/challenging!  Better still if I can do it I will upload the zip here. :up:

Cheers.


----------



## Space Cowboy

> Sun Java involvement


Could be .. I don't have Java and don't want/need it. To bloated and security risk for me.

I like runnin mean and lean ..

I like messin in the reg but try and make sure I have a current backup first. Also you can export whatever your messin with so if you mess up just merge it back.

I've done this once or twice by not messin with the wifes work computer so I can export whatever if I forget to do it first on my rig.


----------



## aarhus2004

Space Cowboy said:


> Could be .. I don't have Java and don't want/need it. To bloated and security risk for me.
> 
> I like runnin mean and lean ...


I entirely concur, Space Cowboy, it's a bloated beast and the fact that you don't use it tells me I am incorrect in linking its absence to my jv16pt cleaner difficulties.

This is a link to a comprehensive list of MS articles on the Registry which may help those interested: http://aumha.org/win4/kbreg.php

"Lean and mean" is my preference entirely but then I have this addiction to freewares and candy...


----------



## Space Cowboy

> "Lean and mean" is my preference entirely but then I have this addiction to freewares and candy...


 (eye candy) pics and stuff.

Me to .. Thats why I format and start fresh once a year.

Back to freeware..

Here is another one I can't live without.

 SharpKeys

The caps lock button drives me nuts .. So I just shut it off.


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks for that one, SC.

Now I know howto format I do it whenever I feel like it. I shouldn't think about it cos I feel like doing it - those silly little partitions I have...

Nor should I have checked out your Master Control I AM jealous!

This is proving an A+ thread, SC. Well done.


----------



## Space Cowboy

aarhus2004 said:


> Thanks for that one, SC.
> 
> Now I know howto format I do it whenever I feel like it. I shouldn't think about it cos I feel like doing it - those silly little partitions I have...
> 
> Nor should I have checked out your Master Control I AM jealous!
> 
> This is proving an A+ thread, SC. Well done.


Save your pennys and watch www.fatwallet.com. Got a great deal on most of the stuff.

Master Control is also my Job Title

Glad you like the thread


----------



## jadag

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello jaddag,
> 
> What I liked about the *Capture-a-ScreenShot* was its simplicity but thanks for the *SRip 32* link.
> 
> Can you, using it, duplicate the Start Menu and extension as in my gif below. If so please post the steps you took. I reverted to *Hoversnap* for the gif.


... you're from the _Dark Side _ aren't you ..... 

I'm not sure if this is what you wanted to see. 

However, it *can't* be done with a "grabber" program (as you knew all along) because the Windows "Start Menu" closes as soon as you shift focus to the grabber's window. It had me puzzled till I remembered .... 

Open the "Start Menu" to where you want and then ...
... Press the *PrtSc* button. This places an image of the whole desktop into the clipboard.

Open your favorite graphics program which can save images in gif (or bmp or jpg ) format, and Paste.

Save the image and Presto!


----------



## Space Cowboy

This ones pretty cool: Unlocker 1.72

I'm just used to MoveOnBoot. But I did try it and it seems pretty good.

I'd like to see what this new version looks like but the pics ain't showin up for me 

Anyone else seeing the screenshot?


----------



## aarhus2004

*SC*, every post you make - every stroke you take - put in a link in it. 

*jadag*, I'm in the dark alright - but been there afore, be there again. 

Thanks to you each for the feeding.


----------



## hewee

TweakNow PowerPack 2005 is a looks cool program too. 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/TweakNow_PowerPack_2005_Standard_d2740.html

I got a older 1.4 version of it.


----------



## Space Cowboy

aarhus2004 said:


> *SC*, every post you make - every stroke you take - put in a link in it.
> 
> *jadag*, I'm in the dark alright - but been there afore, be there again.
> 
> Thanks to you each for the feeding.


There is a link .. or am I fallin asleep again 

Ok think it's fixed now.

Good Night .. Back to work tommorrow


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> This ones pretty cool: Unlocker 1.72
> 
> I'm just used to MoveOnBoot. But I did try it and it seems pretty good.
> 
> I'd like to see what this new version looks like but the pics ain't showin up for me
> 
> Anyone else seeing the screenshot?


I got MoveOnBoot :up:


----------



## hewee

Got to add Opera to the list because they are now Freeware.

Opera 8.50 - Free!

No Ads.
Better Browsing.
Opera removes integrated ad-banner

Why we're going free

Opera has removed the banners, found within our browser, and the licensing fee. Operas growth, due to tremendous worldwide customer support, has made todays milestone an achievable goal. Premium support is available.

http://www.opera.com/free/


----------



## HenryVI

Thanks hewee, using it right now :up:


----------



## Rhettman5.1

Ran across this today... not really a Download, but a online tool that tells all about your system.. handy for working on others systems and you need to know what to update .. Hardware Scan


----------



## hewee

Have you tried it Rhettman5.1?


----------



## hewee

Well I tried it out rhett. Have to use IE to get the scan. 
Don't think it gives much that you can not get from other programs like Belarc Advisor, aida32, EVEREST Home Edition.
You can not uninstall this either.
But it does have other things you can do if you go to the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM folder. There is the wbemcntl.exe you can open. It does other things but it's all over my head to understand. But you can click on help to get a help file.


----------



## Rhettman5.1

Shouldn't be anything to uninstall ?? It just allows you to copy the results to your clipboard and paste them elswhere... I use belarc and everest, however when I work on others PC's I am reluctant to download software on their machines, so this works well for that


----------



## franca

http://tinyurl.com/8qhsj
Is your hard drive out of control? It's hard to get a grip on all the files on your computer. And digital cameras and music players only make it more difficult.

Well, Microsoft's SyncToy will tackle the problem of duplicate files. It helps you control your files by creating synchronized folders.

First you create pairs of folders. Then, specify how you want to synchronize to their contents. There are several different options. You can even tell the program how to handle renamed and deleted files.

After you set up your folders, the rest is done automatically. I love SyncToy  it's a great way to tame hard drive clutter!

The program is free to download. But you will need Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed. You must also run the Windows Genuine Advantage verification.


----------



## franca

www.bigstring.com/ktip

Did you ever send an e-mail that you wished you could get back? Maybe you sent an e-mail with the wrong attachment or wrong information, or to the wrong person. Now you can get that e-mail back with Bigstring recallable, erasable, self-destructing e-mail.

You can destroy or change an e-mail thats already been sent or read! You can even control how many times its viewed! Get your Free Bigstring account today. Use the Coupon Code Kim for Free Double Storage. www.bigstring.com/ktip


----------



## digital1986

Rhettman5.1 said:


> Ran across this today... not really a Download, but a online tool that tells all about your system.. handy for working on others systems and you need to know what to update .. Hardware Scan


I like :up:


----------



## hewee

Rhettman5.1 said:


> Shouldn't be anything to uninstall ?? It just allows you to copy the results to your clipboard and paste them elswhere... I use belarc and everest, however when I work on others PC's I am reluctant to download software on their machines, so this works well for that


Well the Microsoft WMI Tools install says right there that it can not be uninstalled and you can cancel the install if you want to at that point.
It installs the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder the WBEM folder that has 41 files and 5 folders in it and mine is 11.1 MB's. 
Bet there is a way like I said in the other post to get the same info from running the program yourself but I do not understand how. Maybe you also just need to be on a network to use it like at the site you posted.

Like to add that I seen last night and just looking now I also seen that WinMgmt.exe was running. I think it was just starting on it's own too because it was not running before. I opened the wbemcntl.exe and went to the Backup/Restore tab. It was to make a backup every 30 minutes to the repository. I uncheck the backup box so hope it does not start up again. The files in the repository I think grow too with the info it backs up.
Wish I never installed this now. 

In the Autoexec.bat file it has this here.

@C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVDX.EXE /startup

SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\ROXIOS~1\DLLSHA~1;C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM

So can I just delete the ( ;C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM ) from the one line?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Did I post this yet?

Anyways share your thoughts.

Vasilios Freeware Applications


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> Did I post this yet?
> 
> Anyways share your thoughts.
> 
> Vasilios Freeware Applications


Can not get any page to load SC.

Ok just found this here.

Take A Snapshot Of A Web Page
url2bmp is a Windows freeware converting an URL to an image. It works in interactive mode or in command line mode.
¤ Nothing to install, this is a stand-alone program
¤ Any screen size
¤ Accurate image reduction
¤ Writes BMP, PNG, Jpeg or Tiff
§ Interactive mode:
o Fast and easy capture
o Very easy to use
o Check for update included
§ Command line mode:
o Automated process
o Works from a Windows NT service"

http://www.pixel-technology.com/freeware/url2bmp/english/index.html

I used Netscape and it works but maybe it works better with IE.
I know it will copy the whole web page to one image so it gets all the rest of the page you can not see. 
You have used it and hey it works great. On a really long page not all of the page showed up. Don't know if it is because I was not using IE or the program has a limit on page size. You have to added the size in the boxes.
But a handy little program to have.


----------



## Space Cowboy

hewee said:


> Can not get any page to load SC.
> 
> Ok just found this here.
> 
> Take A Snapshot Of A Web Page
> url2bmp is a Windows freeware converting an URL to an image. It works in interactive mode or in command line mode.
> ¤ Nothing to install, this is a stand-alone program
> ¤ Any screen size
> ¤ Accurate image reduction
> ¤ Writes BMP, PNG, Jpeg or Tiff
> § Interactive mode:
> o Fast and easy capture
> o Very easy to use
> o Check for update included
> § Command line mode:
> o Automated process
> o Works from a Windows NT service"
> 
> http://www.pixel-technology.com/freeware/url2bmp/english/index.html
> 
> I used Netscape and it works but maybe it works better with IE.
> I know it will copy the whole web page to one image so it gets all the rest of the page you can not see.
> You have used it and hey it works great. On a really long page not all of the page showed up. Don't know if it is because I was not using IE or the program has a limit on page size. You have to added the size in the boxes.
> But a handy little program to have.


Your right ?? Worked this morning?
This is where I found it.

I'm thinkin it may be russian. Will try again tommorrow.



> September 22, 2005
> 
> FOLDER ICONIZER.......... An easy three steps wizard to change the computer folders identity, by adding icons or de-iconizing them according to the user's desire.....(free).....GO THERE!


----------



## Space Cowboy

> SilentNight Micro CD/DVD/ISO/AUDIO Burner (Updated 20/09-2005)
> 
> Product Name: SilentNight Micro CD/DVD/ISO/AUDIO Burner
> Version: 2.9.6 - Beta
> Size: 785 kb
> Release Date: 20/09 - 2005
> Downloads from this site: 65581


*Can you imagine  A program that does it all that's less than a meg in size?*

Haven't tryed it yet. I hesitate with Beta stuff anymore but those who like to live on the edge here is the link ..... http://www.silentnight2004.com/Download.html


----------



## edbro9

Space Cowboy said:


> *
> Haven't tryed it yet. I hesitate with Beta stuff anymore but those who like to live on the edge here is the link ..... http://www.silentnight2004.com/Download.html*


* 
It works well. The big plus is that it is portable. It can run off of a USB drive without using the registry. I use Nero at home and SilentNight on the go.*


----------



## Doc Holliday

I have a one I can share called _"Taskbar Clock Enhancer"_

http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm

Makes your dull little taskbar clock tell you everything from the time to the date & the day of the week. Including cpu useage, resource % (great for Window 98 users), and free memory.


----------



## Space Cowboy

edbro9 said:


> It works well. The big plus is that it is portable. It can run off of a USB drive without using the registry. I use Nero at home and SilentNight on the go.


Why use Nero when this does the samething? Or are there some differances?

Thanks


----------



## edbro9

More control options in Nero. I haven't played with it too much but I didn't see a way to do a cd copy in SilentNight. I didn't say it was the best app but it is good enough to put on a USB drive and carry around. There are times when I need to burn a cd on somebody else's machine and they don't have burning sw (like here at work).


----------



## Space Cowboy

edbro9 said:


> More control options in Nero. I haven't played with it too much but I didn't see a way to do a cd copy in SilentNight. I didn't say it was the best app but it is good enough to put on a USB drive and carry around. There are times when I need to burn a cd on somebody else's machine and they don't have burning sw (like here at work).


I'd like to see a comparison checklist. I would like to find something small that does everything I need.


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> Your right ?? Worked this morning?
> This is where I found it.
> 
> I'm thinkin it may be russian. Will try again tommorrow.


It is English for me. 
http://www.pixel-technology.com/freeware/url2bmp/english/index.html
Look at the link and your see english.

But if you go here it is not.
http://www.pixel-technology.com/

But see this page.
http://www.pixel-technology.com/freeware/url2bmp/english/guide.html

9. Delay before image writting. I may need to change the number because the page was so long so that may be why I did not see it all from the one site.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Another, freebie

http://www.spacejock.com/RMP.html

"Remind Me Please" is a good n' simple reminder/task program that can load upon start-up. *Hope no metioned this one like the last one I mentioned - I did the "search".*


----------



## franca

https://secure.logmein.com/go.asp?page=products_free

Easily control the mouse and keyboard of any remote PC for FREE.


----------



## John Burns

Doc Holliday said:


> Another, freebie
> 
> http://www.spacejock.com/RMP.html
> 
> "Remind Me Please" is a good n' simple reminder/task program that can load upon start-up. *Hope no metioned this one like the last one I mentioned - I did the "search".*


Do you use sounds in this application. If so, will you tell me how they work? I seem to be having difficulty getting any sounds to work properly. Thanks.


----------



## ChuckE

If you are going to list sites actually first pointed out by Kim Komando, then you ought to mention that, give credit where credit is due. Especially if you copy the exact same words that she used in her daily "Cool Site" tip.

In her tips she includes the note:
"Interested in reprinting content from my Newsletter, Tip of the Day, Cool Site of the Day, News of the Day or Web site? Read the Reprint Rules and fill out my online request form:
www.komando.com/reprint.asp"

Some members of this board may not be aware of the very useful site made by Kim, and the daily tips that you can have emailed to you, by putting yourself on her mailing lists (she promises she does not sell her lists). She sends out daily tips and cool sites, and other things.

If you are interested in what she has to say, just Google her name to locate her site.


----------



## craigwp

Anyone have a start menu that runs of one edge of the screen? Mine was awful. I recieved an newsletter from pc world and in it was a suggestion to try this free program. I downloaded and ran it and it's (as tony the tiger would say) GREAT!!

Tidy Start menu


----------



## franca

ChuckE said:


> If you are going to list sites actually first pointed out by Kim Komando, then you ought to mention that, give credit where credit is due. Especially if you copy the exact same words that she used in her daily "Cool Site" tip.
> 
> In her tips she includes the note:
> "Interested in reprinting content from my Newsletter, Tip of the Day, Cool Site of the Day, News of the Day or Web site? Read the Reprint Rules and fill out my online request form:
> www.komando.com/reprint.asp"
> 
> Some members of this board may not be aware of the very useful site made by Kim, and the daily tips that you can have emailed to you, by putting yourself on her mailing lists (she promises she does not sell her lists). She sends out daily tips and cool sites, and other things.
> 
> If you are interested in what she has to say, just Google her name to locate her site.


OK Will do sorry about that :up: Post removed......


----------



## Doc Holliday

John Burns said:


> Do you use sounds in this application. If so, will you tell me how they work? I seem to be having difficulty getting any sounds to work properly. Thanks.


Hi John.

Yes, I do use the sound for the reminder. Personally I don't perfer the wav file they provided. So I use one of the stock Window wav files. When developing a new reminder, I make sure the proper boxes are checked and the layer command is checked for "all layers". Minimize so the program set in the task tray. One of the downfalls is this program, like the "other" freeware reminder programs I've tried, never nails it on the head. In other words, the reminder will pop up 30 to 50 seconds late. But, it does work!


----------



## jadag

Doc Holliday said:


> Hi John.
> 
> One of the downfalls is this program, like the "other" freeware reminder programs I've tried, never nails it on the head. In other words, the reminder will pop up 30 to 50 seconds late. But, it does work!


Have a look at *Ricolmer*, I have used this freeware program for a long time. It is easy to use, sits in the systray and *pops up on time*. 

http://ricolmer.w.interia.pl


----------



## John Burns

Thanks, Doc Holliday and jadag for responses. I finally gave up on it and found a program which I really like - and it is free. If anyone is interested, it is VERY user friendly.

http://theabsolute.net/sware/#remind

Thanks again for the answers - but think I will stick with Multi Reminder.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Space Cowboy said:


> What is the BEST freeware alternative to WinRar?
> 
> Thanks


Found one today .. Looks good.

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Noyb

Screen Video capture ..... http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/

Had a project where I needed to convert a PowerPoint presentation to Video and this Soundforge Freebee was suggested in another Topic - thought I'd pass it on.
If Ya'll already knew this - where were you when I needed ya ??


----------



## hewee

Just seen this today.

ShinyFeet.com

http://www.shinyfeet.com/

Unlimited Email Space
Never worry about limited space again.

bpUnlimited File Storage
Store all of your files securely. Save email attachments into your ShinyFeet File Manager.

bpPhoto Galleries
With unlimited file storage you can have years of photos, providing millions of pictures to share! While ShinyFeet Photo Gallery is still in Beta, we have captions and comments to give more content to your photos. Simply point your friends to: http://shinyfeet.com/yourusername

bpDownloadURL Feature(?)
We've cut out the most painfull step! Simply download the document from any accessible http/ftp URL. The file will be placed into your File Manager.

bpClient-side SPAM Controls(?)
We provide 3 levels of SPAM filtering, 2 at your fingertips, enjoy your email without having to deal with daily SPAM - up to 99.9% SPAM FREE!


----------



## HenryVI

Hewee, is that e-mail service any good? Doesn't sound too reliable, unlimited space for free.....


----------



## hewee

Just found out about the site so I don't know anymore then you do. 
But says ShinyFeet Photo Gallery is still in Beta so I would not install anything but maybe you do not have to install anything and that part of there site is just beta.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Think i'll pass...


----------



## Vaerok

Firefox
Use it every day ^_^

CDex
I'm not a fan of CDs so I rip everything to mp3s

I can't post links since this is my first post...


----------



## gyrgrls

The Wonderful Icon
� It's a simple, yet fairly configurable, Windows shell add-on tool
www.thewonderfulicon.com

TheRename
� It is one of the most powerful freeware batch renamers out there. It supports regex, custom rules, etc...
http://www.herve-thouzard.com/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=1


----------



## Stoner

Karen Kenworthy recently posted a revised version of Replicator at her site.

Karen Ware:
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptreplicator.asp


> Automatically backup files, directories, even entire drives! Karen's Replicator copies selected files from one drive/folder to another. Source and Destination folders can reside anywhere on your network.
> 
> Options include repeated copies at intervals as short as a few minutes, or as long as several months, copy only files that have changed, and the replication of file deletions.
> 
> New features allow you to specify which files should not be copied, and also which days a file should be skipped!


----------



## gyrgrls

Stoner said:


> Karen Kenworthy recently posted a revised version of Replicator at her site.
> 
> Karen Ware:
> http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptreplicator.asp


Karen does have some interesting stuff. Much of it is quite simple, 
and can be improved upon, but on the other hand, it gives novice
developers such as myself a starting point in engineering*.

* Strictly speaking, engineering is not coding. 
It is conceptual, and is therefore indepedant 
of programming or language. If you can code, 
I can design. If you can debug, I can beta test. 
In real life, I do a little of both. Very little.


----------



## gotrootdude

Asterisk.. VOIP PBX..
http://www.asterisk.org/


----------



## greenbean

My favorites are Audacity (free audio editor) and PopTray (free utility for checking your email on the server and deleting what you don't want).

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
www.poptray.org/index.php


----------



## SmokinHope

Loved this thread, have added many of these sites to faves to check out later. Thanx everyone.


----------



## soniq

i love my spybot.


----------



## SGAlexander

*Free&Easy Font Viewer*
styopkin.com/details_free_and_easy_fonts_viewer.html

*Free Antispam Scanner*
styopkin.com/free_antispam_scanner.html


----------



## michael_jii

konfabulator www.konfabulator.com

|33t widget manager thingy


----------



## STRANGER4233

I HAVE MULTIPLE E-MAIL ACCOUNTS, AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE EASIEST, MOST CONVENIENT TO USE SOFTWARE WOULD BE TO CHECK ALL MY MAIL AT ONCE? Thanks!


----------



## ChuckE

There are many answers for this question.
I use Outlook Express, but some people would rather use other tools.
Like I said, there are many answers.


----------



## junker39

http://www.eprompter.com/index.htm


----------



## STRANGER4233

IM2 IS A LOT BETTER THAN TRILLION IN MY POINT OF VIEW... TRY IT OUT ITS AMAZING...

http://www.im2.com/downloads.php?user=30&pop_id=


----------



## Space Cowboy

STRANGER4233 said:


> I HAVE MULTIPLE E-MAIL ACCOUNTS, AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE EASIEST, MOST CONVENIENT TO USE SOFTWARE WOULD BE TO CHECK ALL MY MAIL AT ONCE? Thanks!


Decide which one you like the best and have all the rest auto foward any email to that account. If you don't know how to do this your ISP will.

AND TURN OFF YOUR CAPS LOCK PLEASE


----------



## etaf

STRANGER4233 - i would start a new thread - this is for peoples suggestions and recommendations on freeware - your question will get lost here


----------



## craigwp

This is a super program. Thanks :up:



junker39 said:


> http://www.eprompter.com/index.htm


----------



## Kenny94

etaf said:


> STRANGER4233 - i would start a new thread - this is for peoples suggestions and recommendations on freeware - your question will get lost here


It's amazing how BIG this thread has become!!

I'll give DELETE DOCTOR.... :up: :up: 
at: http://www.diskcleaners.com/#deletedr


----------



## Noyb

Ive been playing around with . http://earth.google.com/

Kind of a fun little satellite imaging program.
Does anyone know if the plus upgrade provides better resolution - 
or are there other (better) programs / sites ??


----------



## STRANGER4233

NOYB I have the same question.. it gets fuzzy up close...


----------



## Noyb

I think looking for Bikinis is a bit unrealistic  without a Top Secret Clearance -  
but Id like a little better close-ups.


----------



## ChuckE

I do not pay for the upgrade, but they say that doing so will get better resolution.

As for the resolution, different areas of the country or world, has varying degrees of clarity. Where I live, CA, I can make out the skylights on my roof, but where my sister lives, PA, I only see about half that detail.

The resolution in Google Earth is much better that the Google Maps (satellite) detail.


----------



## gotrootdude

Media Portal 
http://mediaportal.sourceforge.net/

Windows media center clone that works with more tuner cards (tv and radio)(hardware and software encoding) Digital and analog, multiple tuners, and with lower PC specs.. Has built in ability to work with MCE remote, control through gamepad, or through IRman. Multiple plugins for weather, games, etc. Has comprehensive EPG scheduling through Zap2it, web interface, x10 control, caller ID, IMDB lookup, my recipes, and much more.. Completely free! :up:

Works best with a DirectX9 capable vid card.. 

Parts of the program were worked on by the original famous XBMC x-box media center programmers.


----------



## franca

http://www.youtube.com/

YouTube is very much like flickr (profile), but for videos. You can upload videos in a number of different formats ( .AVI, .MOV, and .MPG ). Videos can be of any length, but must be less than 100 mb in total size. Editorial restrictions consist of no nudity and your video must be appropriate for all audiences. (link). For additional requirements, see their help page.

The service is completely free


----------



## franca

http://www.dzsoft.com/favorites-search.html

Internet Explorer plug-in that adds a convenient explorer bar to search in Favorites. If you are an active web surfer and often use the Favorites, installing DzSoft Favorites Search is absolutely necessary for you.


----------



## STRANGER4233

Found another software that works just like adobe reader.. i think with this free software you can also edit pdf files....

http://www.visagesoft.com/products/pdfreader/


----------



## StumpedTechy

Have you looked at http://moon.google.com? I got a chuckle out of that one. especially when you move the slider into view REALLY CLOSE!


----------



## craigwp

StumpedTechy said:


> Have you looked at http://moon.google.com? I got a chuckle out of that one. especially when you move the slider into view REALLY CLOSE!


Pretty cool but that final closeup should have been green


----------



## TraderB

I am sure this was stated before in a previous reply but I did not look through them all. I for one am a big fan of winamp. It's a great mp3 and I have been loyal to it for quite a few years. www.winamp.com 
If you haven't tried it...download it along with some cool custom skins.


----------



## hewee

*eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware - FREE *

Free for one year.

Info.
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=388611



> The English version of the eTrust EZ Antivirus 2005 has been given away from CA as a 1 year FREE licence for all Microsoft Windows customers. Its part of Microsoft's Protect Your PC campaign which has been around for a while now.


http://www.my-etrust.com/microsoft/


----------



## essy46

I have AVG Free Edition. Would this take its place? Or could I run both. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brendandonhu

You could run both


----------



## hewee

Look at the thread here.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=6702

You can get both...

eTrust EZ Antivirus 2005 and eTrust Pestpatrol Anti-Spyware 2005 for FREE, 1 year license and updates included.

The offer is valid untill 11-1-2005.


----------



## John Burns

STRANGER4233 said:


> I HAVE MULTIPLE E-MAIL ACCOUNTS, AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE EASIEST, MOST CONVENIENT TO USE SOFTWARE WOULD BE TO CHECK ALL MY MAIL AT ONCE? Thanks!


Not sure if you are interested in this sort of mail checker, but you might take a look. I use it and really like it - and it's free.

http://www.poppeeper.com/


----------



## Yorkshire Guy

This is a great thread, I now have tons of useful free stuff, one issue though:

I have previously used REGSEEKER as appearing in several posts, I had some previous issues but thought I'd try again with the Registry Clean up.

I immediately got a problem with Norton AV, it wouldn't auto enable and the tips from Symantec didn't solve (I didn't take the final option to reload Norton AV).
I had to restore the Registry to recover.

I searched in the Windows XP forum and found advice not to use Regseeker, especially if you use MS Office. see http://forums.techguy.org/t392767&highlight=regseeker.html

I've picked up EasyCleaner and will be trying that instead.

? has anyone else had probs with Regseeker.

hth
Hew


----------



## Space Cowboy

I use MS Office XP and Regseeker and NEVER had any problems that I know of.

Thats not to say it can't happen. To each his own.

A new one I found and like is Eraser


----------



## WhitPhil

"A new one I found"

Meaning a new utility or are you offering Eraser as a Registry Cleaner?


----------



## essy46

Thanks for the answers hewee, and brendandonhu!!!!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

hewee said:


> The English version of the eTrust EZ Antivirus 2005 has been given away from CA as a 1 year FREE licence for all Microsoft Windows customers. Its part of Microsoft's Protect Your PC campaign which has been around for a while now.
> 
> http://www.my-etrust.com/microsoft/


Hi hewee:

I presently have a 1 yr free eTrust EZ Antivirus subscription that will expire in 18 days. Do you know if they will allow me to use this present offer or is this a one time only deal per person?

Thanks,
GoJo :up:


----------



## hewee

GoJoAGoGo,

Do not know but I would guess you can get it. But look at the date so you better get it or get it and install it before 11-1-2005.

eTrust EZ Antivirus 2005 and eTrust Pestpatrol Anti-Spyware 2005 for FREE, 1 year license and updates included.

The offer is valid untill 11-1-2005.

Look over here and maybe you can find out more.
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=388611


----------



## Space Cowboy

WhitPhil said:


> "A new one I found"
> 
> Meaning a new utility or are you offering Eraser as a Registry Cleaner?


Nope

It overwrites the empty space on your hard drive so private stuff will be harder to recover. It's not a cleaner. It's s security tool.

I still use Regseeker and JV16 and Microsofts regcleaner and manual editing.


----------



## WhitPhil

*Space Cowboy*

Thanks for the answer.

I knew what it did (more of a privacy tool than security), but in your post it appeared that you were using it in the same light as a Registry Cleaner.

To the "normal" user, it serves little purpose (IMHO)
(unless you are dumping your HD and want to wipe it clean first)


----------



## Space Cowboy

> To the "normal" user, it serves little purpose (IMHO)


You should know by now I'm not normal. 

I have had my data compromised before though.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

hewee said:


> GoJoAGoGo,
> 
> Do not know but I would guess you can get it. But look at the date so you better get it or get it and install it before 11-1-2005.
> 
> eTrust EZ Antivirus 2005 and eTrust Pestpatrol Anti-Spyware 2005 for FREE, 1 year license and updates included.
> 
> The offer is valid untill 11-1-2005.
> 
> Look over here and maybe you can find out more.
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=388611


Thanks hewee, I'll check out the forum link.


----------



## dr911

For those who use outlook or outlook express e-mail programs..try "Mailwasher".

I am using it when I download my e-mail. You use it first (1st)...bounch back the e-mail you don't want(spam)..then d/l your e-mail !!

www.mailwasher.net/

 dr911


----------



## hewee

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Thanks hewee, I'll check out the forum link.


Your welcome


----------



## dr911

Hi Everyone,

Has any1 know of a P2P program that isn't loaded wyth mareware or other spyware ?

thanks,
dr911


----------



## hewee

Read the rules dr911

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## JohnWill

dr911 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has any1 know of a P2P program that isn't loaded wyth mareware or other spyware ?
> 
> thanks,
> dr911


We don't support P2P applications here, you'll have to go elsewhere for that info.


----------



## franca

Quote:
Originally Posted by STRANGER4233
I HAVE MULTIPLE E-MAIL ACCOUNTS, AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE EASIEST, MOST CONVENIENT TO USE SOFTWARE WOULD BE TO CHECK ALL MY MAIL AT ONCE? Thanks!

Free Email Retrieval and Notification Program

ePrompter automatically and simultaneously checks and retrieves your email messages from up to sixteen password protected email accounts AND lets you read, delete and respond to any of your messages with a simple click on the account of your choice - without ever having to launch your email program or go to your webmail's site. Importantly, when ePrompter retrieves messages, it leaves the original messages on your various email accounts' servers and/or webmail sites.

ePrompter works with AOL, Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo, POP3, Earthlink, Excite, iName, Juno, Lycos, Mail.com, Mindspring, MSN, MyWay, Netscape, OneBox, Rediffmail, SBC Yahoo, Switchboard, USA.net and hundreds of other email domains.

http://www.eprompter.com/


----------



## Space Cowboy

The pixel warning one sounds interesting for LCD users.

http://www.donationcoders.com/skrommel/


----------



## John Burns

[QUOTE Free Email Retrieval and Notification Program

ePrompter

http://www.eprompter.com/[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the url and site. I have been using PopPeeper, but this also seems very good. I will alternate using each of them and decide which I prefer. Appreciate the


----------



## etaf

ePrompter - what a great freeware program - thanks for the link


----------



## John Burns

John Burns said:


> Thanks for the url and site. I have been using PopPeeper, but this also seems very good. I will alternate using each of them and decide which I prefer.


After a couple of days using both PopPeeper, and eprompter, I have decided PopPeeper works best for me - I can use different Wav files for each mail program notification, and seem to have more selection of personal settings, which I like, but BOTH are good free programs. I think everyone looking for this type program should try each of them and compare as to what suits your needs and "wants" most.

http://www.eprompter.com

http://poppeeper.com


----------



## milos85

My favorite freeware is Microsoft Windows XP Professional.
P.S. I know that this is not freeware, but it is free in Serbia.


----------



## JohnWill

milos85 said:


> My favorite freeware is Microsoft Windows XP Professional.
> P.S. I know that this is not freeware, but it is free in Serbia.


Actually, it's not free in Serbia, it's simply stolen in Serbia. :down: I guess that makes you a thief...


----------



## hewee

Super Finder

http://freesoftland.sytes.net/


----------



## roneisele

I noticed one mention of the website, but donationcoder.com has some great utilities. 

My personal fave is "ProcessTamer", a systray app which automatically lowers the priority of processes consuming an inordinate amount of CPU. For example, when I kick off a build, the tool consumes 100%CPU if it can...and my media player starts stuttering. Before I got the utility, I manually managed the priorities, but this is fully automated


----------



## bkpeck

roneisele said:


> I noticed one mention of the website, but donationcoder.com has some great utilities.
> 
> My personal fave is "ProcessTamer", a systray app which automatically lowers the priority of processes consuming an inordinate amount of CPU. For example, when I kick off a build, the tool consumes 100%CPU if it can...and my media player starts stuttering. Before I got the utility, I manually managed the priorities, but this is fully automated


I have screenshot captor from donationcoder.com. it works great!!


----------



## jVirus

does setting priorities manually make the system unstable cause i can think of lots of instances where i wud like to lower priorities. are they copy cycles as in
in stead of 1 for on it is 1 for 8 or more between two or more programs?


----------



## hewee

The Portable Freeware Collection

http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php

Run programs from your USB drive.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> The Portable Freeware Collection
> 
> http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php
> 
> Run programs from your USB drive.


 :up: :up: :up:

Thanks hewee.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Frank.


----------



## tamilynn63

short keys! Thanks Stoner. Was looking for that this weekend!


----------



## tamilynn63

awesome. Time saver!

Easily search your entire hard drive in less than a second to pinpoint the right file, email, music or pictures.
Copernic Desktop Search (CDS) brings the power of a sophisticated, yet easy-to-use search engine right to your PC and allows you instantly to search files, emails, and email attachments stored anywhere on your PC hard drive. It executes sub-second searching of Microsoft Word, Excel, and PowerPoint files, Acrobat PDFs, and all popular music, picture and video formats. CDS also conducts a desktop search of your browser history, favorites, and contacts.http://www.copernic.com/


----------



## Stoner

tamilynn63 said:


> short keys! Thanks Stoner. Was looking for that this weekend!


Glad to help 

Here's a group of apps that run from folders and are very small in size...

Floppy Office http://www.xtort.net/office/floppyoffice.php

I already use the included Spread32, spreadsheet, on a win95 intall....:up:


----------



## Deke40

Since this is a freeware thread here is a plethora of freeware.


----------



## franca

Deke40 said:


> Since this is a freeware thread here is a plethora of freeware.


Looks like you covered everything Deke :up:


----------



## Deke40

Good morning Franca.

Wish I was up there touring Wells Gray Park. On second thought if might be to cold. It was 38 here this morning and I am 2 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## tamilynn63

I am always needing to fix my parents PC and over the phone is difficult at best as you may already know. Trying to configure my PC to connect to theirs with what is available in XP is anything but user friendly.
* So check out this program. * Completely free for non-commercial use. It will create in .exe file to put on your web site if you have one. The person with the "need" can run it and it will automatically send you a message and you can accept the connection and begin right away. For those amateurs that want to start charging for some of your time it will automatically create an invoice and send to said party with time spent and per minute rate.

Program look s great. I will feedback after I have used  http://www.remotesupportsystem.com/


----------



## -MaDcOw-

tamilynn63 said:


> I am always needing to fix my parents PC and over the phone is difficult at best as you may already know. Trying to configure my PC to connect to theirs with what is available in XP is anything but user friendly.
> * So check out this program. * Completely free for non-commercial use. It will create in .exe file to put on your web site if you have one. The person with the "need" can run it and it will automatically send you a message and you can accept the connection and begin right away. For those amateurs that want to start charging for some of your time it will automatically create an invoice and send to said party with time spent and per minute rate.
> 
> Program look s great. I will feedback after I have used  http://www.remotesupportsystem.com/


Looks awesome but i think i'll wait till you have tested it


----------



## etaf

i tend to use netmeeting - which is free and comes with windows, but i will have a look at this program as often need to do the same with friends and family over the phone...and behind routers can be a problem


----------



## JohnWill

The website description seems really cool, the part about no remote configuration certainly strikes a responsive note!


----------



## Muffy7

I just recently found my favorite freeware program, ever!

If you have ever seen the object bars on Apple computers, the nifty pretty bars that take place of a windows start bar, and you can run all your programs from it.. well this is the same but for Windows!

"ObjectDock is a program that lets you organize your short-cuts and running tasks onto an extremely customizable dock that sits on your desktop."

http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/


----------



## franca

What is Slawesome?

Slawesome lets you send emails with your voice.

http://slawesome.com/help/about


----------



## MrFishy

Tired of excessive AOL bundled software? I found this tiny 37.9 kb free app that will dump some of this unneccesary stuff.
www.mrtech.com/cgi-local/msgboard/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST&f=11&t=164;st=0
Click above for more info, below for just the download. I used it yesterday to dump their Spyware Scan (due to continuously posting false +'s) and today this PC just seems happier, and I be couldn't be any happier! Check it out, aol-er's. It offers the user the option of which "bling" to fling.  
http://www.mrtech.com/aolcleaner.exe


----------



## athave2you

i think this is just about the coolest (although fairly useless) freeware EVER......it allows you to type in a location (yes, even your home adress) and it will find it for you using satellite imagery, the pictures are sort of old, but who cares? its free!

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## franca

http://www.blifaloo.com
I rarely have time to be bored. When I'm not working, I'm spending time with my family or jogging.

But the other day, I started to feel the stirrings of boredom. It was the longest five minutes of my life! Determined never to be bored again, I hopped on the Net to find a solution.

I found Blifaloo, a site dedicated to relieving boredom. There are cartoons, riddles, illusions and jokes to keep you amused. My favorites are the magic tricks. If I was bored more often, I'd take up magic as a hobby.

If you find yourself with a few spare minutes, stop by Blifaloo. It is guaranteed to keep you occupied.

From Kim Komando web site.


----------



## hewee

Thanks frank.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Thanks frank.


Your welcome.......


----------



## hewee

Thanks


----------



## cisco2004

I don't know if someone has posted this yet but it's an excellent defragging program. Free of course. It's called* Diskeeper Lite.*

Download here:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=1207


----------



## franca

Praise be
By John Leyden
Published Wednesday 30th November 2005 11:10 GMT
Get breaking Software news straight to your desktop - click here to find out how

The much-anticipated final release of Firefox 1.5 was released on Tuesday. Linux, Mac and Windows users of the popular open source browser can download it via the Mozilla website.

Key improvements with the browser include automatic updates (which means users no longer need to download a complete new version of the browser to upgrade), faster browser navigation, drag and drop reordering for browser tabs (previously only available as a third-party plug-in, improvements to pop-up blocking and better support for Mac OS X. There's also a number of bug fixes and security enhancements as explained in greater detail here.

The Mozilla Foundation are planning to use the SpreadFirefox website to showcase user-submitted videos of Firefox fans gushing about the product as part of a marketing blitz due to raise the profile of the already popular browser. Recent figures from web analytics firm OneStat.com suggest Mozilla-based browsers have a total global usage share of 11.51 per cent in a market still dominated by Microsoft's ubiquitous IE browser software. ®


From The Register . :up:


----------



## rameam

Check this out. Haven't tried it yet. Sounds like a cool tool.

http://www.relaxingsoftware.com/atmlitehome.htm

Atmosphere Lite allows you to turn your PC into a complete nature sound environment generator. No experience of sound editing is required and you can have your first soundscape running within seconds. Create your own relaxation CDs, sound effects for video or webpages, or just sit back and relax to the realtime natural sounds though your hifi, headphones or PC speakers.


----------



## bkpeck

My new favorite freeware is a fun animator. It serves absolutly no purpose!!!
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/stickfigure.html


----------



## Noyb

bkpeck said:


> !!! It serves absolutly no purpose!!!
> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/stickfigure.html


Those are the best kind  ... Thanks. :up:


----------



## bkpeck

rameam said:


> Check this out. Haven't tried it yet. Sounds like a cool tool.
> 
> http://www.relaxingsoftware.com/atmlitehome.htm
> 
> Atmosphere Lite allows you to turn your PC into a complete nature sound environment generator. No experience of sound editing is required and you can have your first soundscape running within seconds. Create your own relaxation CDs, sound effects for video or webpages, or just sit back and relax to the realtime natural sounds though your hifi, headphones or PC speakers.


This really cool!! I have the ocean on right now with seagulls crying!! I miss the ocean


----------



## bkpeck

Noyb said:


> Those are the best kind  ... Thanks. :up:


Thas cool Noyb My turns two summersalts


----------



## hewee

now that is cool. :up: 

You know I had to install this but I think all it really does is unpack it.
Going to copy the folder and zip it up and uninstall it it and see.

Yep it works. :up: I just unzipped the folder and it opened ok.

Edit:
Ok the program works but some are the files in the sub folder are not the same file type name and have the windows default icon. So I can not just click on the files in the animations folder without getting a open with box. So all that was losted was the added things it added to the regisrty that are gone.


----------



## bkpeck

Hewee how do you post the image? I made one too.


----------



## bkpeck

Space Cowboy said:


> Heres one I've been using for awhile with no ill effects :up:
> 
> RegCompactNET
> 
> Oh and check out all the STUFF this guy's got .. So far they all work pretty good !!


This is great Space Cowboy. I love it.


----------



## hewee

I just uploaded here and attached it to my post.

Don't use the Quick replay or you will not get the option to upload.


----------



## praneeth03

Hi,

As long as we are talking about quality freeware, here is the best download manger I have used so far - and best thing its spyware free 

Just search for "free download manager" on google and you'll get the link to the website.

Regards,
Praneeth


----------



## hewee

Well there are more then one "free download manager" on google. 

So be best to post the name and site praneeth03 because we don't know what one your talking about.


----------



## JohnWill

You are so right!  I did the search suggested, and here's what Google returned.

*Results 1 - 50 of about 645,000 English pages for "free download manager"*


----------



## Muffy7

Recently i have came across a couple pieces of great freeware, and after using all of them i have made my computer wonderous, luminous, and beautiful

Style XP (free trial - but not timed, just limited)
http://www.tgtsoft.com/download.php

Stardock Object Dock (Mac-like animated shortcut bar)
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/

Wincustomize (website for freeware that go hand in hand with the things above)
http://wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0

Microsoft Halo Demo (multiplayer online enabled)
http://www.download.com/Halo-Combat-Evolved/3000-7453_4-10235610.html?tag=lst-0-1

Picasa2 (easy effects to pictures)
http://picasa.google.com/index.html

Start-up Delayer (allows delays between programs on boot)
http://www.r2.com.au/software.php?page=2&show=startdelay

They all come spyware/adware free and are amazing!

Thanks!


----------



## t bone

hewee said:


> Well there are more then one "free download manager" on google.
> 
> So be best to post the name and site praneeth03 because we don't know what one your talking about.


praneeth is prob. refering to this one.

i've been using it for a while with no problems...it does seem pretty good, very easy to set up and understand.

it's the one found in the 46 best freeware utilities


----------



## hewee

I know it may be that one t bone but still we can only guess.


----------



## t bone

true....i guess


----------



## hewee

Guess so


----------



## franca

Thumb-sized software
http://www.theinfobox.com/index.php/Portable_USB_Apps
You probably have a USB thumb drive to carry around your files. These little gadgets are hot sellers because they're so handy.

But did you know that you can do so much more than store documents on them? They're also perfect for running programs. But the programs have to be specifically created for thumb drives.

Have you ever been confronted with this horror? You sit down at a friend's computer only to find that Firefox isn't installed? Well, put it on your thumb drive. Then you'll always have it at your fingertips, along with your bookmarks.

But the good stuff doesn't end there. You'll find a portable version of OpenOffice.org, the Microsoft Office competitor. And check out the Freeware section for HTML editors, media players, picture viewers, and more.

From Kim Komando website.


----------



## jadag

Hi All,

Firstly, thanks to everyone for the great suggestions. Much appreciated.

I have a list of about 21 programs that I have pesonally used. As it would take too much space to describe them all here, I have opened a blog for you with names,descriptions and links at

Freeware Fan

Hope you find some of them useful. All are W98 and above compatible.

Seasons Greetings


----------



## franca

FolderShare
https://www.foldershare.com/
I'm so excited by this new program I found. I'm sure you'll love it, too.

As you can guess from its name, FolderShare is designed to share folders. Once you sign up and download the free software, you can begin sharing folders over the Internet.

You have plenty of options. For example, you can create a peer-to-peer network with family and friends. This is handy when it comes time to share your Christmas photos.

You can also use it to synchronize files between computers. This is always a great tool when you use multiple computers.

Your data is kept private. Only those you allow can access it. Just remember to keep your security software up-to-date.

From Kim Komando web site.


----------



## hewee

*Free WinBackup software*

Backupanswers.com is a new backup and storage portal by Uniblue.

They are offering free software: WinBackup 1.86



> Backupanswers.com is the exclusive host of WinBackup 1.86 for free.
> Home AND business users are now able to download this product for free - we haven't posted a trial version - this is the full and unrestricted version that used to retail for $49.95.


Read more in:
http://www.liutilities.com/news/articles/article33/

You can get the free software in:
http://www.backupanswers.com/freewinbackup/

Now 100% Unlimited & Unrestricted
( This is a Full Version and not a Trial )

Download file:
http://www.backupanswers.com/downloads/winbackupfreedr.exe


----------



## praneeth03

Hewee, Tbone was right that's the freedownloadmanager I was talking about.
I can't post links yet since I'm a newbie,


----------



## hewee

Ok thank you praneeth03 

Sorry you can not post a link but that was don't to help stop spammers from posting here by signing up and then spamming all over the site.


----------



## jadag

hewee said:


> *Free WinBackup software*
> 
> Backupanswers.com is a new backup and storage portal by Uniblue.
> 
> They are offering free software: WinBackup 1.86


Hewee,

I downloaded this program and played with it. As my IBM Thinkpad 365XD is really slow (40 Mb RAM Max.) I found WinBack very slow. Also it uses over 6Mb of HD space. Backed up files (*.wbb) can only be restored by Winback.

May I suggest *Taskzip*, an old freeware program but still the fastest with all features of the big ones.


It only takes up 1.6 Mb

Backs up files in *.zip format.

Backs up to anywhere you select.

Backs up daily, weekly or monthly at times set by the user.

Much easier than Winback in selecting specific files and folders although you have to know where to look for them.

I let Windows Task Scheduler launch Taskzip at a set time daily (8 pm) and then Taskzip backs up all jobs in its schedule (I set it to do one every 5 minutes). Task Scheduler then closes it at 9 pm.

http://www.pb-sys.com/


----------



## ynotwilly

Love the freebies, thanks. Did anyone mention Lame and Razorlame? Great compiliments to Audacity! I use them to make free ringtones for my cellphone. I upload them with another freebie : www,funformobile,com Sorry I can't post urls yet, but trade (,s) for (.s) and you should get there.
Enjoy, Bill


----------



## tamilynn63

Dude044 said:


> http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw_full_screen.html


----------



## hewee

This link works. http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/


----------



## hewee

Here is one I just found out about that seems cool but I have not tried it out or can I because it will not work on 98.

LookInMyPC
Complete PC Profiling and Diagnostic Reports

LookInMyPC works with all versions of Windows 2000, XP, and 2003.

http://www.lookinmypc.com/


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Here is one I just found out about that seems cool but I have not tried it out or can I because it will not work on 98.
> 
> LookInMyPC
> Complete PC Profiling and Diagnostic Reports
> 
> LookInMyPC works with all versions of Windows 2000, XP, and 2003.
> 
> http://www.lookinmypc.com/


Good one Hewee :up:

Here's one that you can use.......... http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

cu Merry Christmas  Frank.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Frank


----------



## robert2513

Hi there. Just found this threat today and I must say, I love when threats like these are started. Makes finding free software 100 times easier. 

Here is a few to add to the list:

*CDBurnerXP Pro *
Burning Software that allows one to burn CD-R, CD-RW DVD+R/RW DVD-R/RW discs. Compariable to Nero BurningRom and Easy CD Creator.

*HydraIRC*
Open-Source IRC Client.
*
SharpDevelop (a.k.a. #develop)*
Open-Source IDE for C# and VB.NET projects based on Microsoft's .NET platform.

Edited 12/30/2005 for minor corrections.


----------



## skip78

Thanks a million for the analog clock. I had it a while back some how I lost it.
Thanks again.
Skip78


----------



## jadag

Happy new Year to All 

One thing that drives me crazy is when I have to flip between two folders repeatedly or when I want to go to a frequently used folder which has a long path name. 

*Dirkey *allows me to allocate 10 "paths" of my choice to the keys Ctrl + (0 to 9).

*Dirkey *is a small utility that enables me to define "bookmarks" or "paths" and go back to these bookmarked folders from within any _File Open/Save _dialogs and Windows Explorer.

*Dirkey *is actived at Windows startup and sits in your systray. You can set and go to these bookmarks using your keyboard or your mouse. Just open your _Open/Save _dialog, navigate to the folder you want to bookmark and press *Ctrl+Alt+*(0 to 9)

Thereafter, open your _Open/Save _dialog from anywhere, and just press *Ctrl+* (0 to 9)

All bookmarks are global and are preserved when you turn your computer off. You can also open bookmarked folders in a new Explorer window.

http://www.protonfx.com/dirkey/

Mod edit: I fixed your link so it would work.


----------



## John Burns

jadag said:


> http://www.protonfx.com/dirkey/


I can't seem to get link to open - anyone else been able to get to it?


----------



## MightyQueenC

Wouldn't open for me, either so I copy and pasted *it*.


----------



## JohnWill

I fixed the link in his message.


----------



## jadag

Thank you - sorry for the inconvenience.

Hope you all enjoy the link. It is only one of nearly 30 on my blog "Freeware Fan" at;

http://freewarefan.blogspot.com/


----------



## JohnWill

No problem, that's what we do here.


----------



## kidcnote

Space Cowboy said:


> Like I said everybody has their favorite and mine is Avant.
> 
> I find it's faster, easier to use, more secure, and does everything that IE does only better.
> If ya got one I should try I'd be more that happy to. Just send the link.
> The best advice is pick what you like best and lock it down.


I've used Avant for over a yr without problems..
Heres a couple more I like and use:
http://www.advancedbrowser.com/ :up:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Browsers/Fast-Browser-Pro.shtml


----------



## franca

Autostitch :: a new dimension in automatic image stitching

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html

Have fun ......

cu Frank.


----------



## Space Cowboy

This program helps to locate and *fix* LCD screens dead pixels.

Somebody has to try this and let me know if it works. I have a hard time believing it but would be nice.

Link


----------



## Noyb

Space Cowboy said:


> This program helps to locate and *fix* LCD screens dead pixels.
> Somebody has to try this and let me know if it works. I have a hard time believing it but would be nice.


Interesting - I did get a new monitor once that had a bad pixel. I decided to run it a while before returning it.
After a couple of days - the pixel started working and I still have the monitor.
Sounds like this works on the same principal - Wake it up quickly ??


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I'm going to have to try this program, because I never heard of fixing dead pixels!


----------



## Space Cowboy

JohnWill said:


> Well, I'm going to have to try this program, because I never heard of fixing dead pixels!


Let us know John ..


----------



## Space Cowboy

I see they updated one of my favorites so repost.

Volumouse v1.30



> Volumouse provides you a quick and easy way to control the sound volume on your system - simply by rolling the wheel of your wheel mouse.
> It allows you to define a set of rules for determining when the wheel will be used for changing the sound volume. For example: You can configure Volumouse to use your mouse wheel for volume control when the Alt key is hold down, when the left mouse button is down, when the mouse cursor is over the taskbar, and so on...
> When the conditions that you define are not satisfied, your mouse wheel will be used for the regular scrolling tasks, exactly as before.


----------



## JohnWill

I ran the program overnight, no change in the dead pixels.


----------



## hewee

Well dead means just that John. 



> You can fix the stuck pixels by calling them to do rapid changes. You need to run this program for a couple of hours, result is not guarantee, but you don't really have anything to lose trying it out.
> Good luck.


See what it says John. *You can fix the stuck pixels* but it does not say you can fix a dead one.


----------



## hunters

I still use and enjoy the "spider" for web pages.
http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.html


----------



## Dude044

tamilynn63 said:


> Dude044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw_full_screen.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tamilynn63 sorry that link is now dead ,and thanks hewee for posting a link that works iv'e been trying to refind that prog for ages :up:
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnWill

hewee said:


> Well dead means just that John.
> 
> See what it says John. *You can fix the stuck pixels* but it does not say you can fix a dead one.


Well, it's hard to know the difference between "dead" and "stuck".  One color does not work on the pixels in question.


----------



## JohnWill

stantley said:


> Urlbase 5 - This a great little database for all your web links. You can group them into all sites and fav sites (or any other way you can think of).
> 
> http://www.terriadev.com/urlbase/downloads/index.html


Of course, this one isn't freeware, right?


----------



## Stoner

I tried the dead pixel program. The spot was apparently more than one pixel. After several hours, the intensity and size of the dead spot decreased noticably. After turning off the app.......several more hours later it was back to the original intensity


----------



## jadag

Hi All 

As you all know, I have a very old IBM Thinkpad with only 40 Mb of RAM, so most of the voice mail programs (Skype, Yahoo etc.) don't work for me. 

*CQPhone* will work on any computer that is running _Windows 95 or later_. The use of microphone, speakers, and web cam is optional. Your computer must be connected to the internet. CQPhone as been successfully tested on Windows 95, 120 Mhz, 32 MB RAM, 33K dialup modem!!!

*Here are some of the things it can do;*

VOICE CHAT: high quality, two-way voice, even for people using a slow dialup connection.
TYPING CHAT: for people who prefer not to use voice.
VIDEO CHAT: for people who wish to use a web cam.
PICTURE SHARING: for people who wish share photos during a chat.
PUBLIC CHAT LIST: for people who wish to meet new friends.
PRIVATE PHONE NUMBER: for people who prefer not to use the public chat list.
NO REGISTRATION: CQPhone is ready to use as soon as you install it.
NO ADVERTSING - NO SPYWARE 
GOOD PRIVACY: Peer to peer connection - the chat is not saved.
WORKS BEHIND A NAT: Handles calls between two computers behind the same internet sharing box.
WORKS ON OLDER SYSTEMS: CQPhone as been successfully tested on Windows 95, 120 Mhz, 32 MB RAM, 33K dialup modem.
CLEAN UNINSTALL may be perfomed at any time.

I think this program is going to be BIG. Check it out at;
http://www.cqphone.com/


----------



## hewee

He hee John I would say stuck means that MAYBE it can be fixed and dead means dead and your NOT going to bring it back to life.


----------



## Higgy

JohnWill said:


> Of course, this one isn't freeware, right?


URLBase 5 Personal Edition is definitely freeware.
They also offer a Professional Edition that's not.
I've been using Personal Edition 5.1.0.721 for way over a year now to convert from Opera bookmarks to Internet Explorer favorites.
Works great!:up:


----------



## DCM1519

One of my favorites is Cobian Backup. I gave up all my commercial backup programs in favor of this for a number of reasons. First, it backs up to Zip format, not a propietary format. Also, it can be scheduled, will backup any or all files that you want it to and will backup to the destination of your choice including multiple locations. I backup everything to 4 different locations each time I run it. It will also run full, incremental, or differential backups.

The writer of this program is very actively engaged in it. It is updated and improved regularly even though it runs just fine as it is.

It is worth a try for your backup needs.


----------



## Dude044

I'm not sure if this prog has already been posted 'AutoStreamer' it only works with Windows 2000 & XP http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/Autostreamer.shtml


----------



## michael_jii

dmullen said:


> One of my favorites is Cobian Backup. I gave up all my commercial backup programs in favor of this for a number of reasons. First, it backs up to Zip format, not a propietary format. Also, it can be scheduled, will backup any or all files that you want it to and will backup to the destination of your choice including multiple locations. I backup everything to 4 different locations each time I run it. It will also run full, incremental, or differential backups.
> 
> The writer of this program is very actively engaged in it. It is updated and improved regularly even though it runs just fine as it is.
> 
> It is worth a try for your backup needs.


great! thanks for that


----------



## michael_jii

i've also been playing with flyakite osx emulation.. it's a bit of fun, totally transforms the look of a windows based pc to that of a mac.

http://osx.portraitofakite.com/

makes the pc look great.

they've just released v3.x aswell.


----------



## franca

Find album art
http://www.findmycover.com
Digital music is amazing. You can carry around thousands of songs in your pocket and flip through them easily.

You don't need to worry about scratched discs. And you won't have stacks of CDs that you need to store.

But there is one drawback: You don't always get the album cover. Call me old-fashioned, but I like to look at the covers.

That's why I use FindMyCover. Just enter the name of an artist or album, and it finds the cover for you. Then you can download it and add it to your computer's music library. It rocks!

From Kim Komando web-site.


----------



## JohnWill

michael_jii said:


> i've also been playing with flyakite osx emulation.. it's a bit of fun, totally transforms the look of a windows based pc to that of a mac.
> 
> http://osx.portraitofakite.com/
> 
> makes the pc look great.
> 
> they've just released v3.x aswell.


Some would question this being an improvement!


----------



## Muffy7

Regarding the flyakite mac emulation program..

So i have been using Windowblinds, and Style XP for a while, and i decided to try the flyakite thing...
it didn't come out as nice as i had my computer set up and so i uninstalled, but it put all my files back to the way they were as a standard XP, and then window blinds stopped working, i had to reinstall windowblinds and reapply the skin i have been using, and now i finally have got it back to how i like it


----------



## DCM1519

Another outstanding freeware program is "Registrar Lite". It makes editing your registry a lot easier and faster.


----------



## John Burns

I got an email from PC Pitstop today which listed one of their program advertisers for an eraser which would find and erase IE Browser History, among other thing it does. However, after the items were identified, it required a key to remove them ($29) and being the cheapskate I am, I looked elsewhere for FREE removal programs.

Through Google, I stumbled on the following:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/iehv.html

It shows all items in IE history in a viewer and allows you to delete those which you wish. I used it and now all the items are gone which I wanted to erase, but didn't want to pay for. This site has other programs for free listed, but I haven't had a chance to check them all out yet. Hope maybe this will help someone else trying to get rid of persistent IE history. (I had tried IE Tools, Crap Cleaner, etc but none would erase these particular URLS from IE. IE History View did. :up:


----------



## franca

Steam videos all over the house

URL
VLC (Win, Mac, Linux)

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

VLC stand for Video Lan (Local Area Network) Client. VLC allows you to stream videos over a local network. One problem with this is that it can be difficult to get this to work but if you can get it working you will be able to watch movies for the main computer in the Bedroom.

VLC is also one of the only free media players that includes the ability to play DVD's. Normally you have to buy a player to play all of your normal DVD's.

VLC is available for Mac, Windows and Linux as well as 9 other platforms.


----------



## hewee

John Burns,

Nirsoft has lots and lots of great freeware at there site. 

Many are standalone executable programs too.


----------



## michael_jii

JohnWill said:


> Some would question this being an improvement!


lol.. yeah it's not for everyone


----------



## Eriksrocks

Definitely *AutoHotkey*. It's probably been mentioned before in this thread, but this thing is *AMAZING*!

Just take three minutes to read through the help file and then it can do basically whatever you can think of. It can even do GUIs. I used it to create three of my programs:

http://www.erikswan.net/gmail_opener/
http://www.erikswan.net/minimizeall/
http://www.erikswan.net/versionizer/

If you are even going to think about making a GUI, then I would get *SmartGUI Creator* to go along with AutoHotkey. I used it to do the GUI on Versionizer. It can get a bit confusing when you've got the GUI done and you want to make it "work," but it hugely simplifies doing GUIs with AutoHotkey.

Even if you don't have any interest in it, you should just download AutoHotkey anyway because what it can do is *sooooo* cool.


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, AutoIt is a similar application, also free, that does everything but mix drinks.


----------



## talon03

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, AutoIt is a similar application, also free, that does everything but mix drinks.


oh.......................... SO close.....................


----------



## Space Cowboy

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, AutoIt is a similar application, also free, that does everything but mix drinks.


Ok I grabbed a copy .. now what?
Can you give some insite on what you do with it?

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

Automate everything you run, of course! 

Obviously, if you don't have an automation problem you want to solve, this is not a product that you'll find all that useful.


----------



## JohnWill

If you ever wanted to know about any process that's running in copious detail, What's Running is for you.


----------



## DCM1519

Another of my favorites is a program that will let you create a new folder by right clicking anywhere on the desktop. It is called "CK Folder" and can be found at

http://www.programfiles.com/default.asp?LinkID=5184


----------



## etaf

i think windows lets you do that anyway - right click - new - folder 
had a look at the link but details of what extra functionality you get above the windows right click version.
Sorry if i'm missing something here


----------



## belithrawien

Rainlendar is a nice little calendar/ reminder desktop utility that I like.

http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/index.php?pn=projects&project=rainlendar


----------



## Wallenberg

One of my favorite freeware utilities is called ResizeEnable. Arrange for ResizeEnable to run when your machine starts up

(put it into C:\Documents and Settings\xxx\Start Menu\Programs\Startup) and ...

any window can be resized - even the tiny ones that you've never been able to resize before. This includes windows that are opened by your apps and expect you to select among a huge list of file names in a tiny little window.

I can't tell you how handy this thing is. I wouldn't want to run a Windows machine without it. The only problem is that it does not have any keyboard support. You have to use the mouse to resize Windows. But that is not a big problem. The keyboard is not a very good choice for resizing windows. The mouse is much better.

You can get ResizeEnable from: http://www.digitallis.co.uk/

If you have any problems with the download, it is usually also available from most of the good freeware sites -

Snap Files - http://www.webattack.com/
Freeware Files - http://www.freewarefiles.com/programs.php?ProgramID=7091&categoryid=9&subcategoryid=103
Freeware Home - http://freewarehome.com/
Freeware Guide - http://www.freeware-guide.com/
No Nonsense Software - http://no-nonsense-software.com/freeware/
Pricelessware - http://www.pricelessware.org/


----------



## Kenny94

Clock Tray Skins Lite. Neat program....:up: 
We all know about that little clock that sits in our task bar when we use any current version of Windows. It sits there telling me and you the time, but offers no way to better itself. Sure, there are not many ways you can improve a clock - it usually does one thing and one thing only: http://channels.lockergnome.com/windows/archives/20060125_clock_tray_skins_lite.phtml


----------



## talon03

I found a Freeware thing that will open any file you want, is fully customisable, is nearly virus and spyware proof and of course in completely free!!
It's called *Linux*


----------



## Wallenberg

Please be advised that I tried the site listed in the previous post and encountered some strange errors.

I realize the site is just a joke but my PC began to connect to several unknown sites promoting commercial products and I was concerned that it seemed to be acting as if it was hijacked.

Since the purpose of this thread is to inform us about good freeware, I would request that any moderator around delete the two prior posts - both of which are just jokes.


----------



## gevets

More a question than anything else has anybody heard of Ultra Wipe by redstrike. If so opinions and reasons please


----------



## talon03

BluxMax said:


> Please be advised that I tried the site listed in the previous post and encountered some strange errors.
> 
> I realize the site is just a joke but my PC began to connect to several unknown sites promoting commercial products and I was concerned that it seemed to be acting as if it was hijacked.
> 
> Since the purpose of this thread is to inform us about good freeware, I would request that any moderator around delete the two prior posts - both of which are just jokes.


......... eh? :S


----------



## Space Cowboy

talon03 said:


> I found a Freeware thing that will open any file you want, is fully customisable, is nearly virus and spyware proof and of course in completely free!!
> It's called *Linux*


How about a Link Talon


----------



## talon03

try www.ubuntulinux.org or www.kubuntu.org or www.knoppix.com or www.slax.org or www.linspire.com or www.mepis.com or etc etc


----------



## Space Cowboy

Cool .. Thanks .. I have no idea what I'm doing but this is what I'm downloading (KNOPPIX_V4.0.2CD-2005-09-23-EN.iso )

Should I just create a bootable CD or should I use a DVD?

Will this thing run all my apps or do I have to look for specific ones for Linux?

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Wallenberg

Space Cowboy,

If you are being serious about trying to download Linux, I suggest you get a lot more info before you begin.

It is a very large task to d/l Linux and then to get it working on a Windows machine.

I'm not saying it's a bad thing to do - just that it's a huge undertaking and if you don't know that, it would probably be a good idea for you to look into it before you start creating CDs and trying to install an operating system.


----------



## Wallenberg

talon03 said:
 

> ......... eh? :S


Sorry. I should have made it clear that I was talking about another post that has now been deleted.

I should have quoted the post I was referring to so as to prevent misunderstandings.

I'll do that from now on.


----------



## Space Cowboy

BluxMax said:


> Space Cowboy,
> 
> If you are being serious about trying to download Linux, I suggest you get a lot more info before you begin.
> 
> It is a very large task to d/l Linux and then to get it working on a Windows machine.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad thing to do - just that it's a huge undertaking and if you don't know that, it would probably be a good idea for you to look into it before you start creating CDs and trying to install an operating system.


Thats what you guys are for  Enlighten me or should I continue this in the Linux Thread? The way this download is going I won't be able to give it a go till next week anyway.

Man it's slow. I may have to grab it with my FTP proggie if this download doesn't wiork. At least that way I'll be able to resume the download when it times out.

Thanks Allot


----------



## Wallenberg

Well, the spirit of this thread is about good freeware and Linux doesn't really belong here - although, technically, it does qualify.

Linux is an operating system - kind of in the same class as Windows and it's about the same size.

If you look at Talon's posts again, he makes it pretty clear through his use of smiley faces that he is only a little bit serious about recommending Linux as freeware. That is mostly a joke.

For a newcomer to Linux, downloading, installing and using Linux is a very large task - perhaps several weeks worth of work. So I suggest you first read about Linux in some user forums and maybe talk to some friends before you proceed. If you are a serious computer user, it is a good idea to know the basics about Linux - at least to know what it is and why it's important.


----------



## talon03

Use an ISO burner to burn it to cd then stick it in your cd drive and reboot it
that's a live cd, so it will not install anything to your hard drive. when your done, reboot, and take the cd out and it will boot strat back into windows


----------



## Space Cowboy

talon03 said:


> Use an ISO burner to burn it to cd then stick it in your cd drive and reboot it
> that's a live cd, so it will not install anything to your hard drive. when your done, reboot, and take the cd out and it will boot strat back into windows


Thanks Mate,

Keeps timing out on me so I'm using a FTP client now.


----------



## talon03

Live cds are good for geting a feel of Linux without commiting to anything, if anyone decides to install linux, eventually they're going to have to learn how to get under the hood, like being able to use the shell and basic commands for it, but you won't need to worry about that!


----------



## Ginosko

Try Ubuntu also, its the newbie Linux...and thats what i use.


----------



## talon03

Ginosko said:


> Try Ubuntu also, its the newbie Linux...and thats what i use.


Yep, there's an ubuntu live cd as well.


----------



## rameam

I don't think this has been mentioned here. It's called Super Format. Makes 1.44's into 1.72's. I formatted one using it and put some data on it. It seems to be working OK. I'm not computer savvy enough to know how it works, but if it's all the same, you would get quite a bit more 'stuff' on each floppy.

http://pricelessware.org/thelist/sys.htm#Format Diskettes

Scan down the page to find it, if you don't care to wait until it fully loads. (dialup)


----------



## talon03

rameam said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned here. It's called Super Format. Makes 1.44's into 1.72's. I formatted one using it and put some data on it. It seems to be working OK. I'm not computer savvy enough to know how it works, but if it's all the same, you would get quite a bit more 'stuff' on each floppy.
> 
> http://pricelessware.org/thelist/sys.htm#Format Diskettes
> 
> Scan down the page to find it, if you don't care to wait until it fully loads. (dialup)


I note that Debian is on that list......
I rest my case


----------



## Wallenberg

I would sound a note of caution on this Super Format app.

Without knowing exactly what space has been lost in order to achieve the gain from 1.44 to 1.72, you could have problems.

I expect they have reduced the size of tables that allow you to rename files or delete and then create files without having to reorganize the disk. If so, you might find problems when you delete and re-create a number of files.

Without knowing exactly what they have done, I'd suggest you invest in a handy drive instead. A tiny 1gig handy drive is about the size of a floppy but can store about 700 floppies worth of info.


----------



## hewee

Pricelessware software is a great site.

Note: 
Looking for software there in Graphics your see this here.
http://pricelessware.org/thelist/gra.htm

But there is more so look Archives: for the pass years and your see more listed.
Now you go Alphabetical Index link http://pricelessware.org/thelist/alp.htm and your see all the other software.


----------



## Wallenberg

I agree that Pricelessware is a great site - one of the best for freeware - because it is well screened. The people who run the site only put the best freeware up there.

But, Hewee, I don't understand your post. The first link is to the list of graphics freeware and the second seems to be an alphabetical list of all freeware on the entire site including the archives.

Is that what you intended? Is there any way to see a list of all graphics for all years?

IOW, I'd like to see a complete list over all years of a particular category. It is too difficult to search through the whole list of all s/w sorted alphabetically.

I'd appreciate anyone who could explain.


----------



## hewee

Ok go and look under graphics and you wil not see "ulead gif animator 2.0" but look under the archives and your see it. 
Now you have to go to alphabetically list and click on U to see the "ulead gif animator 2.0" listed. 
If it can list of all graphics for all years I have not found out how. 
It wouls be more easy if you could sort tru all years by group.


----------



## Wallenberg

OK. Thanks very much Hewee. 

You sure replied fast. You have this on an Instant Messanger?

You should be given an award for dedication.

Thanks again


----------



## hewee

Your welcome BluxMax.


----------



## Higgy

Pricelessware.org is no longer maintained and hasn't been updated in quite a while.
The updated site is here:
http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/
I wasn't sure everyone was aware of that.


----------



## Wallenberg

I wasn't aware of that and it's really good to know. Thanks Higgy.


----------



## hewee

Wow thanks that link is better Higgy and makes it easy to get to all software.


----------



## talon03

I'll check that link when I get home it's blocked by the school firewall


----------



## rameam

What is Debian?


----------



## talon03

rameam said:


> What is Debian?


Open Source Operating System based on the Linux Kernel


----------



## talon03

Home age is http://www.debian.org/


----------



## Wallenberg

I have often seen references to some MS tool called Boot-Vis that provides a set of graphs showing you how your PC performs on boot-up.

It enables you to improve your bootup speed because it shows you what actually goes on and does it in a visual style.

The thing is, every link I've ever seen to this has been disabled or the software was yanked for some reason.

Well, after searching for two years, I found a working version and it's fantastic.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm

Go to number 31 Windows XP Startup - Boot Performance

I have never seen another tool that provides this kind of information and I'm seeing some stuff in my bootup log that doesn't look like it belongs here. This might be a good way to find malware.

In all fairness, there has been a lot of controversy about Boot-Vis, so before you run it, you might like to do a Google search and see what you can find and then decide whether you want to run it or not. Myself, I'm just so happy to have finally found a working version (after searching for years) that I just ran it and can't believe the nice output graphs and charts it produces. I think it's worth getting just to see how they do this.


----------



## talon03

BluxMax, although I know you mean well, but if this software or it's developers had some coflict with Microsoft I'm sure Mike wouldn't be happy about having a link to it on his site. We try to stay well in the clear here at TSG


----------



## Wallenberg

The app is published on Kelly's Korner.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com

Kelly's Korner is a very well-known and reputable site for helping XP users. Actually, it's a great site.

I suggest you do a Google search and see what you can find. If you find any problems, perhaps you can bring them to the attention of Kelly's Korner or anyone else you feel ought to know.

I'm moving on and will not expend further energy on rumors without any supporting facts. I think you need to get some facts.


----------



## Noyb

I found Bootvis a couple of places ...
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=664
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/BootVis-Download-3465.html

And some discussions can be found via google.
It seems the only controversy is if it works or not ... according to M$
http://www.tweakhound.com/xp/bootvis/


----------



## JohnWill

talon03 said:


> BluxMax, although I know you mean well, but if this software or it's developers had some coflict with Microsoft I'm sure Mike wouldn't be happy about having a link to it on his site. We try to stay well in the clear here at TSG


Since the proprietor of Kelly's Corner is a Microsoft MVP, I'm assuming that Microsoft probably doesn't have too much trouble with them posting the link. I don't see any indication that it's a problem link. From the post about it's performance, I also don't see that much improvement to get all worked up about.


----------



## Wallenberg

Noyb said:


> And some discussions can be found via google.
> It seems the only controversy is if it works or not ... according to M$
> http://www.tweakhound.com/xp/bootvis/


Yes. That is the controversy I meant.

Sorry if I failed to make that clear.

It sure looks snazzy though. If you've never seen it, I think it's worth getting for that reason alone.

Given that people have been informed there is some controversy, I think all's fair after that.


----------



## talon03

JohnWill said:


> Since the proprietor of Kelly's Corner is a Microsoft MVP, I'm assuming that Microsoft probably doesn't have too much trouble with them posting the link. I don't see any indication that it's a problem link. From the post about it's performance, I also don't see that much improvement to get all worked up about.


Point taken
Apologies Bluxmax


----------



## Space Cowboy

If anyone sees a improvement from bootvis I would like to hear how they came about it. 

I personally have never had any luck with it.  

And don't feel to bad Talon.. The guy's over at the DFI forum told me it would burn up my MoBo


----------



## Wallenberg

talon03 said:


> Point taken
> Apologies Bluxmax


Thanks Talon3 and no problem.

I respect you when you voice an objection in a polite way. In this way, we can have a dialog and learn things instead of a fight from which no good comes.


----------



## John Burns

Space Cowboy said:


> If anyone sees a improvement from bootvis I would like to hear how they came about it.
> 
> I personally have never had any luck with it.


Nor have I, Space Cowboy. If you run it, you really should know just what you are doing (which I wasn't sure), as I remember, after I had used it, I did not shut it down properly and it ran in the background, just taking up resources, until I finally got it all removed from my pc's. There must be a reason Microsoft quit making it available. I would recommend it ONLY if you are very computer savvy - and then ONLY if it made a significant difference in your boot time. For me it definitely was not worth the effort that I put out trying it.


----------



## gevets

do not subscribe thanks


----------



## Wallenberg

Well, you have to understand a couple of things about it. And you have to be logical.

The point is that it monitors the process when you boot up the machine and then produces a report for you. You then can look at that report, see what parts are taking the most time and then do what you can to lighten the processing done there.

Some people install Boot-Vis and then run it and then feel cheated. Well, obviously you have to reboot so that it can prepare the reports before you can see the reports.

So you have to examine the menu for Boot-Vis and select the options so that when you next reboot, it will prepare the kind of report you want and then you have to examine those reports. 

Some people feel cheated because they don't find any improvements to their boot times after installing Boot-Vis. Well, you have to do your part.

After installing Boot-Vis, you must set it up to prepare the reports. Then you reboot. Then you examine the reports. Then you make changes using tools like MSConfig, Services.msc, GPedit.msc, adjust the logon scripts, logoff scripts, adjust the performance setting of the System Properties Control Panel applet, perhaps adjust Indexing, adjust System Restore. There are a hundred and one other adjustments you can make depending on the report that is produced for you.

Now comes the real key. This is the important part. You must reboot your machine a second time after making the adjustments. If you don't do that, how will you ever notice a difference?

This is the most common complaint I see. People complain that they haven't seen any improvements in performance. But they never understood that they had to reboot, adjust and then reboot again to see the change.

This is not for the novice user. You have to understand some basic concepts. Perhaps this tool is not for everyone. But the problem may well be that most PC users don't understand enough about the basics to follow through the 3 or 4 steps required to make good use out of Boot-Vis.


----------



## Wallenberg

posted by mistake


----------



## dvk01

OK
Boot-vis was pulled from the general M$ site because it was never intended for general use by computer users

It was & is intended for systems developers to analyse production systems and set them up in the maost efficient way before dispatch

It's main intention was so an engineer could see which pieces of hardware or software were causing problems and which ones would be better


----------



## xico

i hate ram said:


> 1: Ad-Aware SE (best adware remover ever IMO)
> http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10399602.html
> 
> 2: spywareblaster (keeps spyware OFF)
> http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10396039.html
> 
> 3: spywaregaurd (works with spywareblaster)
> http://www.javacoolsoftware.net/dow...eguardsetup.exe
> 
> 4: hijack this (good to diagnose browser hijacks)
> http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip
> 
> 5: XBConnect (the free alternative to XBlive)
> http://www.xbconnect.com/index.php?topic=Downloads
> 
> 6: AIM 5.2.3292 (the last virus/spyware free version)
> http://oldversion.com/download.php?idlong=f3686361d3247fc6ab976ee2d9d52861
> 
> 7: WindowBlinds (not 'free' but it's an unlimited free trial with a periodic 5 sec. nag screen.
> http://www.download.com/WindowBlinds/3000-2326_4-10026826.html


The link to spywareguard isn't working.  Thanks for the free downloads! :up:


----------



## John Burns

xico said:


> The link to spywareguard isn't working.


Try this one: 
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html


----------



## xico

John Burns said:


> Try this one:
> http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html


Thank you, John Burns :up:  It worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## Wallenberg

Why do you show a link to WindowBlinds?

Does it have any connecton to malware?

I thought it was a mostly cosmetic front end for Windows.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

i hate ram said:


> 7: WindowBlinds (not 'free' but it's an unlimited free trial with a periodic 5 sec. nag screen.
> http://www.download.com/WindowBlinds...-10026826.html


Its no longer an unlimited free trial, its now a 60 day trial and still has the nag screen.


----------



## KermitD

I have been collecting and saving all of the really good free downloads I find on my blog. I hate to personally guarantee it, but since I have had all of them on my computer at one time or another, I know of no malware or viri lurking in their innards. 
You can take a look at http://freeanduseful.blogspot.com .


----------



## aarhus2004

KermitD said:


> I have been collecting and saving all of the really good free downloads I find on my blog. I hate to personally guarantee it, but since I have had all of them on my computer at one time or another, I know of no malware or viri lurking in their innards.
> You can take a look at http://freeanduseful.blogspot.com .


Thanks for the link and welcome to TSG

Ben.


----------



## xico

KermitD said:


> I have been collecting and saving all of the really good free downloads I find on my blog. I hate to personally guarantee it, but since I have had all of them on my computer at one time or another, I know of no malware or viri lurking in their innards.
> You can take a look at http://freeanduseful.blogspot.com .


Let me second the welcome Ben, and thanks for the link!


----------



## Kenny94

I hope this one is not a repeat. The most complete and reliable search of
telephone directories on the [email protected] http://www.argali.com/

Been using this software for over a year now..:up:


----------



## etaf

is this just for US telephone numbers ????


----------



## Noyb

Don't know ... I stopped reading when it said it wouldn't work if you had Ad/Popup blockers.


----------



## xico

Kenny94 said:


> I hope this one is not a repeat. The most complete and reliable search of
> telephone directories on the [email protected] http://www.argali.com/
> 
> Been using this software for over a year now..:up:


Thanks Kenny! I can use that! :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.privateeye.com/


----------



## xico

Thanks, Candy! Looks interesting!


----------



## Kenny94

For qualified individuals and business http://www.accurint.com/ is a lot cheaper.
privateeye is a excellent research tool...

etaf, I think it is for US only. I can't recall when I installed the software if it gave an option for other countries.


----------



## franca

Slidestory
By: Amber MacArthur -

Create your own interactive slideshow with audio online.

URL

Slidestory
http://www.slidestory.com/

If you love slideshows, you'll love SlideStory. With this interactive web service, you can add all your photos to a slick slideshow. You can also record your own voice so that your viewers will have a chance to hear you narrate the entire slideshow. It might all sound very complicated, but it's easy to do. All you need is a computer, an Internet connection, an internal or external mic, and some photos and a story in your head. SlideStory is 100% free.


----------



## Stoner

New version of Photofiltre out:

http://www.photofiltre.com/


----------



## xico

Stoner said:


> New version of Photofiltre out:
> 
> http://www.photofiltre.com/


Thanks, Stoner! Looks very interesting. Thanks!:up:


----------



## kidcnote

Stoner said:


> New version of Photofiltre out:
> 
> http://www.photofiltre.com/


Thanks Buckeye.. Updated..


----------



## Knotbored

freeware folder size shell extention 3.2
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Folder-Size-Shell-Extension-Download-169.html

adds a tab to property box of each folder that shows folder sizes in an explorer type format. (see the attachment) proved very useful when making backup CD's and DVD's to avoid splitting up folders.


----------



## S76

TOD - Tables On Diskette (TOD) is a stand-alone computer program that calculates the Canada Pension Plan (CPP); Employment Insurance (EI); and federal, provincial (except Quebec) and territorial tax deductions for all pay periods.

http://noskit.8lo.net/Downloads/Free_downloads.html

Peace


----------



## etaf

foldeer size a great little program - the times I do this via properties and it takes ages - now I can see all th efolders in a tree
Thanks


----------



## Higgy

I've used URLBase 5 Personal Edition for over a year to convert from Opera Bookmarks to IE Favorites.
The Personal Edition is freeware.
They just updated to URLBase 6 a few days ago.

Home Page: http://www.terriadev.com/products/urlbase/
Download: http://www.terriadev.com/products/urlbase/downloads/files/url6personalsetup.exe


----------



## bosshogg151

Anybody know where I could find a good freeware backup program to back up my system to an external harddrive?


----------



## Noyb

It's not freeware - but it's well worth the price ...

Acronis TI Backup software .. home page with information …
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

Download ATI from here … $30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E1681279691SF

I assume you meant your operating system as well as files.


----------



## JohnWill

For a free package for your other backup chores, Cobian Backup is excellent.


----------



## bosshogg151

Thank you both for the info.


----------



## kidcnote

bosshogg151 said:


> Anybody know where I could find a good freeware backup program to back up my system to an external harddrive?


Heres a few thing to see  
http://tinyurl.com/9xt8h


----------



## kidcnote

This looks informative
http://www.jam-software.com/treesize/screenshots.shtml

TreeSize Professional is a powerful and flexible chard disk space manager for Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP/2003. Find out which folders are the largest on your drives and recover megabytes of disk space. TreeSize Professional shows you the size, allocated and wasted space, the number of files, 3D bar and pie charts, the last access date, the file owner, the NTFS compression rate and much more information for several folders or drives you choose.


----------



## etaf

but not freeware


----------



## kidcnote

etaf said:


> but not freeware


dag nab it.. Sorry, thought it was freeware..


----------



## Noyb

I just picked this off another forum and thought it was interesting.
It enables you to print to a text file - the contents of a folder.
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp

I normally use Better File Rename (not freeware) for this purpose and haven't tried Karen's version …. Yet.


----------



## Wallenberg

The pro version is not freeware but there is a freeware version.

I no longer use Treesize because I find there is a great add-on for MS Windows that displays the folder-size. You can get it from SourceForge:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/foldersize/

I find that listing the size occupied by each folder in the same column as the size occupied by each file, gives me everything that TreeSize did - but without any extra time or trouble.

One note of caution: when you install the file FolderSize.msi you must have the Windows service "Windows Installer" running.

For those people who don't like Windows Explorer, the file manager XPlorer2 had this capability built-in. The freeware version of XPlorer2 has many nice features that Windows Explorer does not. You might want to give it a try. It is easy to find with a Google search.


----------



## rameam

I found this one for printing directories (works good):

http://www.spadixbd.com/freetools/jdirprint.htm

JR Directory Printer

The JR Directory Printer Utility allows you to print a listing of every file contained within a directory and/or subdirectory(ies).

The result displayed in NotePad or default text editor as "dirprint.txt" file. This file is created in "JR Directory Printer" installtion folder, each time you click "Start" button.

Options:

Check Recurse Sub-directories option to see a complete list of all subdirectories and all files in all directories.

The Lowercase Filename option will force all file names into lowercase regardless of the actual file name.

Dos style filename option will limit the file name length within 8 chars.

Display Sub-directories will result in a list of all subdirectories contained under the selected directory along with a list of all individual files contained under the root directory. It will not list all subdirectories or individual files contained in the main subdirectories. To see a complete list of all subdirectories and all files in all directories, you would check the Recurse Sub-directories option and click on the Start button. This would rewrite the"dirprint.txt" file using the new options.

You can limit length file names so that they fits properly in list. By default this value is 35 chars.

You can check/uncheck Display Size, DateTime and Attributes option to list/unlist the file size, modified date/time and file attributes (a - Archives, r - Read Only, s - System, h - Hidden).


----------



## hewee

Dead Pixel Buddy

http://www.laptopshowcase.co.uk/downloads.php?id=1



> Version: 1.1
> 
> Platform: Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/2003
> 
> Coded By: Chris
> 
> Description
> 
> This is a dead pixel test program. It allows you to easily test your LCD screen for dead pixels.
> 
> Before trying to grasp the meaning of a dead pixel, first you need to understand the technology behind LCD displays. An LCD display is essentially made up of pixels. Each pixel is made up of red, blue and green valves. The valves in each colour either block or pass the light source. By manipulating the amount of light passed through, each pixel displays a distinctive colour on screen. Pixels consisting of these valves are what make up the image that is ultimately displayed on the screen. A typical monitor has millions of pixels. A dead pixel refers to a pixel with a defect in its ability to display the correct colour output. It may look like a tiny black spot on your screen, or any other colour that does not correspond to what the actual image should look like.
> 
> A typical 17 inch monitor contains up to 4 million pixels. Even a tiny dust particle on one of the pixels during the manufacturing process can create a dead pixel. Or a slight bump during shipping can break one of the highly sensitive pixels.
> 
> If you've scoured every inch of your screen but can't find a single dead pixel, you are in luck. Because of the complexity of the design, it is generally regarded dead pixels appearing in some products are inevitable. If you need to absolutely make sure whether you have purchased a defective display, you can use this program. It simply paints your entire screen with one of the colours that make up a pixel to make the dead pixel more conspicuous to the naked eye. Run through the red, green and blue colours in turn and check for pixels that do not match.


Just unzip and run it. No install is needed. I have a CRT and it opens and works but don't think a CRT gets dead pixels. 
You can pick from the pre-set background colors or pick a custom color background so that helps you in getting a color you can see best any dead pixels you may have.


----------



## Force.apdz

www.ccleaner.com


----------



## etaf

I have had a look at some of these cleaner programs and been a little concerned around registry etc, have you used the CCleaner registry option and is it OK and reliable


----------



## kidcnote

etaf said:


> I have had a look at some of these cleaner programs and been a little concerned around registry etc, have you used the CCleaner registry option and is it OK and reliable


Yes, been using it for 2 yrs with no problems.. unclick the "Old prefetch data"
http://www.pixpond.com/1/xibx4o.jpg


----------



## xico

I 've used CCleaner and Cleanup for years and never had any problems. Cleanup has the sound of a toilet flushing, but both do an excellent job, and I have not had any problems caused by either one.


----------



## Force.apdz

I use ccleaner nearly every hour ROFL!!! Well thats a bit of a exhaggeration... but yeah it's good and hasn't messed up my computer ever... just make sure you uncheck the boxes of stuff that you don't want deleted though,lol.


----------



## John Burns

xico said:


> I 've used CCleaner and Cleanup for years and never had any problems. Cleanup has the sound of a toilet flushing, but both do an excellent job, and I have not had any problems caused by either one.


Fully agree!


----------



## Stoner

I use ccleaner often but not the registry option.
Never had any problems.


----------



## Pistoff

I may be piggybacking on someone else's thread here and I will apologize up-front if that is the case.
MWSNAP has that cool app that lets a user take snapshots of their entire screen or a predetermined portion of it. It is great for clients to snap an error message that is on their screen and e-mail it for a possible quick fix. It has also helped myself when I purchase an item on-line from their shopping cart. Instead of saving the complete HTML file, I use this handy dandy tool to get only what I am interested in capturing.
http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html


----------



## Force.apdz

^ I just take a screen shot,lol


----------



## kidcnote

Pistoff said:


> MWSNAP has that cool app that lets a user take snapshots of their entire screen or a predetermined portion of it. It is great for clients to snap an error message that is on their screen and e-mail it for a possible quick fix.
> http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html


 Been using MWSnap 3 for quite awhile now..Most excellent


----------



## Pistoff

kidcnote said:


> Been using MWSnap 3 for quite awhile now..Most excellent


Thanks to kidcnote for not 'Doggin' me.


----------



## xico

Thanks pistoff! I needed that! :up:


----------



## Pistoff

Force.apdz said:


> ^ I just take a screen shot,lol


With which program?


----------



## Pistoff

xico said:


> Thanks pistoff! I needed that! :up:


Thank You 'XICO' for watching my back!
http://forums.techguy.org/members/39167-xico.html


----------



## Noyb

Pistoff said:


> With which program?


I use Prt Scr or Alt + Prt Scr ... then paste to Irfanview or Photoshop.

For more than one Screen Shot - I use ....
http://www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter_free.htm


----------



## jnibori

Not necessarily my favorite, however a nice piece of freeware that does not seem to be discussed much.
a-Squared.


----------



## John Burns

jnibori said:


> Not necessarily my favorite, however a nice piece of freeware that does not seem to be discussed much.
> a-Squared.


Agree - takes a little time to run on my pc's, but it a nice freeware.


----------



## michael_jii

www.portableapps.com is ownage!


----------



## jnibori

michael_jii,

You might also like THIS site as well.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Floppy Office

A collection of small, self contained no-install applications which can furnish one with a mini office suite which can easily fit on a floppy or be run from a USB drive.

DCleaner

Drive Cleaner (DCleaner) is a freeware system cleaner that cleans up unused temporary files and recent file lists from your computer. While doing this it improves overall performance and reliability for your pc while gaining you your precious hard disk space back that has been lost overtime. While DCleaner does one thing, you gain two!


----------



## Kenny94

Being of a curious ilk, I'm going to try DCleaner. The screenshot looks good... Thanks Space Cowboy...:up:


----------



## John Burns

If anyone tries DCleaner, please let me know how well it works and how it differs from CCleaner. Thanks.


----------



## etaf

i just loaded the portable apps onto my USB device and when i ran office it started the installation dialog, I had hoped it would be standalone and not require an install on other people PC's - I killed it halfway through as I do not want it installed - did I just make a mistake

Off to try floppy Office


----------



## jnibori

I use both CCleaner and a free program called Internet Window Washer. Window Washer has an option to automatically write over the deleted data numerous times, like a file shredder program.


----------



## Kenny94

John Burns said:


> If anyone tries DCleaner, please let me know how well it works and how it differs from CCleaner. Thanks.


To be honest with U John, they are almost the same. DCleaner doesn't have a Issues/ register cleaner. I don't care for, or use CCleaner "Issues" block anyways. DCleaner has some neat tools. If U scroll down at: http://www.dcleaner.ca/Screenshots.htm U can see them. Other than that, it's the same cleaner.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Kenny94 said:


> Being of a curious ilk, I'm going to try DCleaner. The screenshot looks good... Thanks Space Cowboy...:up:


No problem. I have downloaded it and haven't had the time to try it out yet so we will be waiting to hear your conclusion.

I too liked what I read and the screenshot.

Later


----------



## Space Cowboy

jnibori said:


> I use both CCleaner and a free program called Internet Window Washer. Window Washer has an option to automatically write over the deleted data numerous times, like a file shredder program.


Go to options in CCleaner and set it for secure delete. You can custumize it as to your preferance.

So Kenny ? That's a thumbs down ???


----------



## Kenny94

Space Cowboy said:


> Go to options in CCleaner and set it for secure delete. You can custumize it as to your preferance.
> 
> So Kenny ? That's a thumbs down ???


Space Cowboy, DCleaner is a good cleaner. I feel CCleaner is still on top. Heck with over Over 14 million downloads what can U say? DCleaner and CCleaner (notice the names) is almost a copy cat of each other.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Two more I'm thinkin of trying:

*MESH 1.3*

*TaskPatrol v2.0*


----------



## etaf

i just saw list posted by cgesicki

http://visopsys.org/partlogic/

freeware - whuch talks about 


> It is intended to become a free alternative to such commercial programs as Partition Magic, Drive Image, and Norton Ghost...


Often on these forums people want to upgrade there hardrive and make it the boot drive
will this do this - so a 40GB system HDD can be copied onto a new 120GB HDD and made system with losing data, programs, drivers etc.

anyone used it


----------



## jnibori

Thanks Space Cowboy, I never noticed that.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not sure I'd trust PartLogic just yet, though it will be nice if it continues to be developed. When I'm putting all the data at risk, I like a proven product doing the manipulations.


----------



## rameam

Well JohnWill, check it out so we'll know whether it works or not! LOL


----------



## JohnWill

I did, I looked at the web page, and read the version description, and decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## hewee

WinAudit v2.07 - Free Auditing for Windows® based Computers.

http://www.pxserver.com/WinAudit.htm



> WinAudit is free, you can use it in your commercial applications and distribute it freely to anyone. The programme works on Windows® 95 and newer and requires neither installation nor configuration. Its small size enables it to run from a floppy disk or USB drive. WinAudit can create formatted emails so you can get an audit of just about any Windows® based personal computer.


Nice little program. Just the one file you download and click on to run it.
I made a folder for it still and save a copy of my scan in it too.
Plus after I used it it made a WinAudit.ini file in the same folder but that is just for the changes you make in the options and can be deleted and it will only be made again if you change any of the option settings.


----------



## etaf

great little program - i like it when they dont install and can fit on a floppy - for checking config of others PC's on here.
Any idea if the driver has not been installed if the program can still work out the make/model of the hardware - i know some cant - i think belarc struggled here sometimes


----------



## michael_jii

Hey, can someone reccommend a good anti spam tool for ms outlook? we have our spam blocked by the isp, but recently increasing ammounts have been getting through 

thanks


----------



## Noyb

Are you collecting these Spams in a folder ??
I just got through reporting 41 spam emails sent to the address that I use only for this forum ... to an abuse address in China.
Anyway ... All these spams were from Misconfigured Senders.

So - May I add ... 
Is there any spam blocking programs that will block emails from a Misconfigured Senders ?


----------



## hewee

Don't know etaf. I like small no install programs too. But sometimes you still get .ini files added to the system folde.

Removing WinAudit

Because WinAudit did not install any files onto the computer, there is no un-install procedure. Simply delete the programme file WinAudit.exe and possibly WinAudit.ini that may have been created. If you created a desktop shortcut, you should delete that as well.

Another good program is AnalogX DLL Archive.

http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/system/dllarch.htm


----------



## michael_jii

i'm confised.


----------



## Pistoff

I spent this morning re-reading all of the posts. I did not see (or I overlooked) anything about Zone Alarm. A very small program that alerts a user notification of an appending security breach. Also it will notify the user if it should allow other programs to access the net. Use this to stop apps from 'pinging' back home. I've been using this for over two years now and has never let me down.

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...ily/trial_zaFamily.jsp?lid=home_freedownloads


----------



## Pistoff

This is a follow up from an earlier post at
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-15.html

These two programs are a must for todays programmers or wanna-be hackers.

Resource HackerTM
"Resource HackerTM is a freeware utility to view, modify, rename, add, delete and extract resources in 32bit Windows executables and resource files (*.res). It incorporates an internal resource script compiler and decompiler and works on Win95, Win98, WinME, WinNT, Win2000 and WinXP operating systems".
http://www.angusj.com/resourcehacker/
---------------------------------
XN Resource Editor
"XN Resource Editor is a free, powerful, fully featured resource editor and PE module explorer for Windows 98, Windows 2000 and Windows XP".

http://www.wilsonc.demon.co.uk/d10resourceeditor.htm


----------



## jnibori

Here's one somebody sent me a little while ago. Just passing it along for anyone who might be interested...

Advanced WindowsCare



> Slow down, freeze and blue-screen crash are over. Advanced WindowsCare thoroughly examines the Windows system, accurately detects the bottlenecks for slowing down and crashing, fixes these problems and repairs Windows. All work will be done with 30 seconds and 1 click. The intuitive interface makes Advanced WindowsCare the perfect tool for Non-IT professionals


----------



## talon03

Pistoff said:


> I spent this morning re-reading all of the posts. I did not see (or I overlooked) anything about Zone Alarm. A very small program that alerts a user notification of an appending security breach. Also it will notify the user if it should allow other programs to access the net. Use this to stop apps from 'pinging' back home. I've been using this for over two years now and has never let me down.
> 
> http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...ily/trial_zaFamily.jsp?lid=home_freedownloads


I thought that zone alarm was a pay for program?


----------



## michael_jii

i found mailwasher and spam anhialator.. any good?


----------



## etaf

Zone Alarm do a free version for home/personal use


----------



## Pistoff

Quote-
_"ZoneAlarm from Zone Labs, Inc.
This is my favorite firewall. Made by Zone Labs, it will render your computer invisible to hackers probes. Hackers run scanning programs over the Internet, looking for computers with electronic openings, called ports. A good firewall such as ZoneAlarm makes your computer invisible to the scanners.

The goal of these intruders is to place a Trojan horse on your computer. The rogue program uses the open port previously identified by a scanner. However, ZoneAlarm blocks those transmissions. They can only go through if you agree. Always say no, unless you recognize the program.

Cost: Free for personal use" - Kim Komando
http://www.komando.com/bestshareware.asp_

Here is a faster link to the Zone Alarm download page. It is 10mb in size.
http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp


----------



## talon03

I have a friend who used to use the free version, he says unless you're willing to pay for more than just the firewall, it has very few advantages over the built-in windows security suite.
However, I suppose if you're using anything below xp it would be good to have.


----------



## talon03

just tried CCleaner, must say am very impressed!


----------



## Noyb

Doesn't Zone Alarm also allow you to block unwanted outbound traffic ?
Did I hear somewhere that Zone Alarm was bought out by the competition and won't be around much longer ?


----------



## John Burns

Noyb said:


> Doesn't Zone Alarm also allow you to block unwanted outbound traffic ?
> Did I hear somewhere that Zone Alarm was bought out by the competition and won't be around much longer ?


Haven't heard that about ZA - but Sygate WAS recently bought out, and no longer support the free version of their firewall.


----------



## jnibori

Noyb -

Yes, with ZoneAlarm you can set "rules" to prevent applications/programs from accessing the Internet.

See HERE



> The application control allows you to decide which applications can and cannot use the Internet.


Too bad about Sygate. been a user for years. Always been my favorite, just because I've grown accustom to it.


----------



## michael_jii

peerguardian is an ip blocker... works a treat. free, and huge blacklists to be gotten frm the net. i'd use it over zone alarm


----------



## Pistoff

michael_jii said:


> peerguardian is an ip blocker... works a treat. free, and huge blacklists to be gotten frm the net. i'd use it over zone alarm


Thanks michael_jii!
Have you got a hot link to '_peerguardian_'? I would enjoy seeing more info on the subject.


----------



## divt154

Here is the link:
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/peerguardian/pg2-050918-x64.exe?download
http://phoenixlabs.org/


----------



## Jonah's Dad

Does anyone know of any freeware that will monitor your computer and tell you everything someone has done on it? I have a friend whose ex-husband keeps breaking into her house and reading all of her mail, etc on her computer. She wants to be able to catch him in the act. Any help would be great.


----------



## etaf

> ex-husband keeps breaking into her house


 I think dealing with this issue as a police matter is probably better than if someones been on PC.
IF its XP and hes switching the PC on - there will be a log in the event view with a date and time
control panel>
admin tools>
event viewer>


----------



## Jonah's Dad

thanks etaf that will be useful.


----------



## kidcnote

Jonah's Dad said:


> Does anyone know of any freeware that will monitor your computer and tell you everything someone has done on it? I have a friend whose ex-husband keeps breaking into her house and reading all of her mail, etc on her computer. She wants to be able to catch him in the act. Any help would be great.


She can also set up a "Motion Sensor" on a cam if she has one..Anything moves while this program is running it will take a snap shot of him..
http://freebsd.zaks.com/news/msg-1109281382-21245-0/

http://tinyurl.com/fsf33


----------



## rameam

I thought everybody used Zone Alarm!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd suggest a pit bull at the front door


----------



## franca

AcaCandy said:


> I'd suggest a pit bull at the front door


You took the words right out of my mouth ac...........


----------



## xico

AcaCandy said:


> I'd suggest a pit bull at the front door


That'll do it!  With Fritz, Lilly and Hans we never lock our doors. City workers always ask permission to enter the back yard, and UPS leaves the packages at the door and runs back to the truck.  Lilly is the most protectively aggressive dog I've ever had.


----------



## ~Candy~

rameam said:


> I thought everybody used Zone Alarm!


Oh, and I don't use ZoneAlarm


----------



## michael_jii

burn zone alarm


----------



## jnibori

CheckFolder


> CheckFolder is a simple tool, that allows you to check if all files in a folder or drive can be read. It can be used to find corrupted files or to verify files on a CD or DVD.


(Or a flashDrive)


----------



## xico

I've heard that there's been some spyware problems with Zone Alarm--or data mining. Not sure, but I pulled Zone Alarm too.


----------



## michael_jii

anyone got ananswer about the spam question?


----------



## ~Candy~

Spam? Maybe add bread?


----------



## jnibori

Michael,

If you're using Outlook Express, ( I don't recall what the question was and I don't want to scroll through 46 pages :O) here's one method that can help. Have a look HERE for details.


----------



## CyTech

Great thread. Found a few interesting links here. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute in the near future.
In the meantime, regarding Zone Alarm...I've had a few problems myself lately. It was taking forever to load at Startup and it would never remember any legit programs that were previously run, just to name a couple.
So...does anyone have any worthwhile alternatives? I like to ask this question on a tech forum to get honest opinions. As we all know, the people supplying the Firewall are going to make it sound like it's the best one out there.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

CyTech: Have a look at this thread http://forums.techguy.org/security/110854-security-help-tools.html


----------



## hewee

CDCheck



> CDCheck is a utility for the prevention, detection and recovery of damaged files on CD-ROMs with an emphasis on error detection. With CDCheck you can check your CDs and discover which files are corrupted. By using the program proactively, you can insure that your data on CD-ROMs are safe -- before it's too late! CDCheck provides the following features: readability verification, binary compare, CRC file creation (and verification) and file recovery. For more information see Info.


http://www.elpros.si/CDCheck/helplink.php?helpfn=overview

CDCheck - Download
http://www.elpros.si/CDCheck/download.php

I used it to scan my hard drive too. Well to scan the Windows .cab files. Was doing some install and needed to point it to the CD or the files on my PC and I did just that but I keep having trouble and I used CDCheck to scan the Win98 folder and it pointed out two of the .cab files that had I think 5 bad files in them. So I got them from my sister and fixed everything. I did this with the zip (no-install version of CDCheck.

WhyReboot

WhyReboot is a small (~60KB) Windows application that displays a list of pending file operations that will occur after rebooting your computer.

We hope this helps you determine the extent of any post-reboot changes made by an installer.

This utility is available as a free download. No spyware or adware!

http://www.exodus-dev.com/products/WhyReboot/

No-install needed. Just 3 files in the zip but really just the one program file. Just something to look at if you install something and then see what is going to be done after a reboot.


----------



## talon03

Will take a look at those hewee :up:


----------



## Pistoff

Hey All,
I got just a second or two to tell one on myself!
I've taken your advice, (thanks to Jerome P.) to swap MOBO's. I'm in the process of swapping a 1.73 AMD and 700+ Ram for a 2.93 Intel and 1024 Ram! Yes I know that "I'm going from AMD to Intel but what the freaking ****"! Hey-that rhymes!

The jist of the story is this-

I plugged everything in and started to load Windows as usual. All was going to plan then I had a message to come up. The message read- "No Hard drive found"! 
What the $&#%!! Ok - don't fret just YET!!! Calm Down!
I start playing the game of hide and seek. Going through the bios/cmos and nothing was found! Is it a slave and/or master conflict? Nope. Everything looks fine there. What Now!?!

Remedy-
It seems that in my hastefullness, I found that I'd left out one key ingredient!
P-O-W-E-R to the HDD..!

DON'T LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU!
Signed: Ever have one of those moments!


----------



## hewee

Got to love small programs that you don't have to install talon03.


----------



## maswad

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/1278-hitman-pro.html

- Hitman Pro AntiSpyware with heuristics checks important system and register values or to this processes have been coupled which do not make themselves in the correct manner (or not at all) confessed. This is a common case for many well-known spyware, viruses and Trojan horses are found.
- Uses versions bought of possible person present of external antispywaresoftware (such as Ad-Aware and Spy Sweeper).


----------



## michael_jii

AcaCandy said:
 

> Spam? Maybe add bread?


funny. 

thanks jnobiri


----------



## John Burns

maswad said:


> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/1278-hitman-pro.html
> 
> - Hitman Pro AntiSpyware with heuristics checks important system and register values or to this processes have been coupled which do not make themselves in the correct manner (or not at all) confessed. This is a common case for many well-known spyware, viruses and Trojan horses are found.
> - Uses versions bought of possible person present of external antispywaresoftware (such as Ad-Aware and Spy Sweeper).


A word of warning if you try this program. It runs Spyware Blaster, SpyBot S&D, Lavasoft Adaware, Spyware Doctor, SpySweeper etc. Be SURE that you have a restore point before you install Hitman Pro, because if you Uninstall it, it also takes the above programs with it - even though you had them previously installed - AND you check not to uninstall them during Hitman Pro uninstall. It also leaves some scraps, like program file, etc. on the computer when you uninstall. Guess my point is - be SURE that you want this program - or, if you decide you do not want it, be SURE that you have set a restore point PRIOR to installing it, so you can get your programs back to the way they were before installation of Hitman Pro.

This is not intended as a criticism of the program - it just didn't work for me as I felt "out of control" by the whole procedure. I like to run my programs individually and have time to decide what items to remove or keep.


----------



## dvk01

Hitman pro is NOT approved by most if not all of the programs it installs and it is not an approved program by any means 

It can be quite dangerous to use and in fact several antiviruses/anti trojans do detect parts of it as trojans


----------



## John Burns

dvk01 said:


> Hitman pro is NOT approved by most if not all of the programs it installs and it is not an approved program by any means
> 
> It can be quite dangerous to use and in fact several antiviruses/anti trojans do detect parts of it as trojans


I agree - however, I have not found any trojans which it left yet. Thanks to Microsoft, I had a good restore point due to Windows Update today - all I lost was a little time putting SpyBot S&D and Lavasoft AdAware back - and removing the remnents of Hitman Pro.

Point is - just be sure what a program does before you install it - and what it does or does not do when you un-install it. I, for one prefer to be in charge of changes to my installed programs and not let another program "take control" as I felt Hitman Pro does. I'm sure some people will find it to suit their needs.


----------



## JohnWill

If it is a copyrighted product, posting it here is not allowed. Let's error on the side of caution here.  I went to the Farstone link provided, and it appears that DriveClone still appears in their product list. I'm not sure what stretch of the copyright law you are considering in posting what seems obviously to be a commercial product!


----------



## KMW

maswad said:


> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/1278-hitman-pro.html
> 
> - Hitman Pro AntiSpyware with heuristics checks important system and register values or to this processes have been coupled which do not make themselves in the correct manner (or not at all) confessed. This is a common case for many well-known spyware, viruses and Trojan horses are found.
> - Uses versions bought of possible person present of external antispywaresoftware (such as Ad-Aware and Spy Sweeper).


.

Been trialing this for the last couple of days since I found your link. I found it disables one of my favourite programs. ( NOT HAPPY JAN) 

DLExpert ,,, download expert

HKCR\CLSID\{A6927151-F5B4-11D4-AE7A-00D00925CF52} -> C:\PROGRA~1\DLExpert\dll\iehelper.dll is deleted

HKLM\...\Browser Helper Objects -> C:\PROGRA~1\DLExpert\dll\iehelper.dll is deleted

C:\PROGRA~1\DLExpert\dll\iehelper.dll is deleted

Grrrrr 

it appear by the last couple of posts I was to hasty downloading hitman, now I got some work to do getting it of my system


----------



## John Burns

KMW said:


> it appear by the last couple of posts I was to hasty downloading hitman, now I got some work to do getting it of my system


Welcome to the club - hope you get everything back okay. Be real careful if you uninstall HitmanPro - even though it asks you what programs you want to reatain - it didn't keep those I checked on my pc. My best hope was System Restore - then removal of the crap. Good Luck!


----------



## KMW

yeah it's gone, have just reinstalled adaware and spybot, don't seem to have any problems just yet, we will see, have some restore points if I need them


----------



## hewee

He hee they should change the name of "Hitman Pro" to "Man you just got Hit by a Pro"


----------



## KMW

hewee said:


> He hee they should change the name of "Hitman Pro" to "Man you just got Hit by a Pro"


you cheeky fella


----------



## John Burns

hewee said:


> He hee they should change the name of "Hitman Pro" to "Man you just got Hit by a Pro"


Good one, hewee! Only problem is, they don't charge - a "Pro" usually does. Sneaky, huh?


----------



## cromaczs07

hewee said:


> The Portable Freeware Collection
> 
> http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php
> 
> Run programs from your USB drive.


example i downloaded one of them... i dont know how to use them...


----------



## hewee

Never used them cromaczs07 but my guess you just put them on the USB drive and run them from there because no install is needed.


----------



## cromaczs07

ok, its my mistake, now i know how to...

they are cool, thanks!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome  Just make folders for each program you put on the USB drive because they can make added files to keep the setting you made for what ever program so your want to keep it all in one place.


----------



## cromaczs07

thanks! i'll remember!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome cromaczs07


----------



## Jake886917

Longhorn sidebar
Longhorn transformation pack
MSN messenger 8.0
Trillian
Winamp
Zonealarm
Picasa 
Google earth


----------



## talon03

eh................. links?
(and msn 8.0 was leaked I'm not sure on the legality of using it)


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/12/28/messenger_virus/


----------



## hewee

So is this virus free Candy?


----------



## conan005

this thing speeds up your web surfing 5x.

www.revtheweb.com
note:can be use with internet explorer


----------



## dvk01

conan005 said:


> this thing speeds up your web surfing 5x.
> 
> www.revtheweb.com
> note:can be use with internet explorer


if you accept the pop up ads it throws at you and the fact that they track your every movement


----------



## John Burns

BEWARE! Did you READ the Terms of Service, Advertisements, and Personal Data and Privacy Sections????? Please read carefully before recommending - some people will NOT be happy with this type thing.

http://www.revtheweb.com/constants/terms-of-service-rtw.asp


----------



## JohnWill

Not happy is an understatement!


----------



## hewee

Note: Can make you very unhappy if you install this on your PC.


----------



## talon03

well, now microsoft have released msn messenger live on an invite only basis.


----------



## michael_jii

talon03 said:


> well, now microsoft have released msn messenger live on an invite only basis.


anyone here want invites?


----------



## etaf

whats the difference between MSN Messenger 7.5 and MSN Messenger live????
dont quite get it


----------



## Higgy

EditPad Lite 5.4.6 was released on 17 March 2006.



> Bug fixes:
> Convert|Unicode->ANSI: If a file had an odd number of Unicode characters, the last character was stripped from the file during conversion.
> Ctrl+Dragging the selection did not allow the selection to be duplicated right next to itself.
> Windows: EditPad sometimes prevented other windows from staying on top of itself, and sometimes failed to stay on top of other windows when Options|Stay On Top was on.


Home Page


----------



## Space Cowboy

Higgy said:


> EditPad Lite 5.4.6 was released on 17 March 2006.
> 
> Home Page


Editpad RULEZ .. I've been using it for years and its fast and does everything I need.

I like setting up my colors for a black background with Green letters .. Kinda like the good old day's.

Best Notepad replacement I've ever tried.

Thanks Higgy :up:


----------



## -MaDcOw-

Can you install it over 5.4.3? Or uninstall first?


----------



## Space Cowboy

-MaDcOw- said:


> Can you install it over 5.4.3? Or uninstall first?


I don't think it matters. If you uninstall first you probably will have to resetup your options thats all.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

Thats strange, I didn't get an email about your reply SC.

I think I will uninstall the old version first.


----------



## Killer360

XBConnect: http://www.xbconnect.com
Adaware SE: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

XBConnect rocks. Excellent for people who don't want to buy Xbox live to play Halo or Halo 2.


----------



## StumpedTechy

I might as well ask. Does anyone know of any freeware VBScript writing software? I have been looking for an app thats something along this -

Numbered lines, allow for color coding, multiple tabs for opening multiple files, and Possibly even a nice little gui help that gives descriptors of common use items?

I know its asking alot but hey never hurts to ask 

I have been using notepad for the last 2 years and its getting just a little old


----------



## michael_jii

StumpedTechy said:


> I might as well ask. Does anyone know of any freeware VBScript writing software? I have been looking for an app thats something along this -
> 
> Numbered lines, allow for color coding, multiple tabs for opening multiple files, and Possibly even a nice little gui help that gives descriptors of common use items?
> 
> I know its asking alot but hey never hurts to ask
> 
> I have been using notepad for the last 2 years and its getting just a little old


there's quite a few ones lurking around on coverdiscs of PC magazines


----------



## StumpedTechy

Have any names? I don't subscribe to PC Magazine and I really would like to avoid just getting this to try and find it. IMHO finding "freeware" that you have to pay a monthly subscription for isn't really freeware.


----------



## hewee

http://freewarearena.com/html/

Lots of freeware listed here.

Plus you can get the Freeware Book.

http://freewarearena.com/html/Downloads/details/id=820.html

No install is needed. It is update each month too.


----------



## talon03

etaf said:


> whats the difference between MSN Messenger 7.5 and MSN Messenger live????
> dont quite get it


so far I've noticed a few differences, I suspect that everything won't be working properly until it's tried on Vista, and then all it's new features will be more apperant.


----------



## kidcnote

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html

http://www.download.com/XnView/3000-2192_4-10067391.html

The program does much, much more than just convert images (including Adobe formats) into dozens of different alternatives, including commonplace JPEG, GIF, BMP, PNG and so on.

Once files in those Adobe formats are converted into these other image formats, the Pictures and Fax Viewer built into Windows as well as many other programs will display them. You can find XnView at XnView.com where downloads are free for individuals, but there's a charge for business use.

This software creates a display like the Windows file explorer and lets users select photos, music, sounds and video files for playing and conversions of photograph formats. A batch feature handles huge numbers of conversions at one time. Other features like customized slide shows, red eye correction, resizing and mode changing make this a freebie for which to pine.


----------



## hewee

Go here and download XnView too.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/endownloadwin32.html


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> Go here and download XnView too.
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/endownloadwin32.html


I really like this one..I was playing with it yesterday and it has lots of nice functions that work good.. :up:


----------



## hewee

I got the zip version kidcnote of it and then the zip plugin version too. 
That way if any newer version comes out I just delete the files in the XnView and unzip the new version there.
Then if all works ok I deleted the pass version zip.
I always keep the zip around of what ever version I have because if you get the newer version and it does not work right I can always go back to the last version.

Still lots of things in XnView I don't know how to do but I like it.

Another program is Graphic Workshop.

Got a older version I can even run from a zip. I did have to install it but then I just copied the folder to a zip. Now if I run it, it works and it just adds a .ini to the windows folder that remembers your settings

http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/gwspro.html

I did not have the Pro version. The Pro version was new back then. The one I had was shareware and he hee when you close the program it said "please register Graphic Workshop". It still works so time never ran out on it. 
But that was years ago. So do not know if there software is still like that. 
Do not see the older version at there site anymore.


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> Another program is Graphic Workshop.
> I did not have the Pro version. The Pro version was new back then. The one I had was shareware and he hee when you close the program it said "please register Graphic Workshop". It still works so time never ran out on it.
> But that was years ago. So do not know if there software is still like that.
> Do not see the older version at there site anymore.


Yup, it's a pay site now


----------



## hewee

kidcnote,

Some is still shareware there but you have to look.
Like Ultimate Screen Clock says shareware http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/clock.html if you look at the bottom.

I got the Electronic Greeting Card Construction Set 2.0 and had not used it in a very long time. I just open it and it counts down 20 sec's to make you wait to use it and it said I have used it 1024 days. But it works still. Get a box to buy when you close it. Never really used it so should take it off.

But the Graphic Workshop I have opened right up and just played the sound file when you closed it about buying it so it was not a bad nag. 
It let you covert so many formats was what I liked about it. Seem to me that Graphic Workshop Professional was shareware at one time too. I may even have that on a zip some place too.


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> kidcnote,
> 
> Some is still shareware there but you have to look.
> Like Ultimate Screen Clock says shareware http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/clock.html if you look at the bottom.
> 
> I may even have that on a zip some place too.


Hey Hewee thanks. I like those clocks and if you ever find that zip, then zip it to me


----------



## Noyb

??? clocks ???

FWIW .. Here's my favorite .. http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm
with popup calendar


----------



## Space Cowboy

Saw this site and thought I'd pass it on to all you *Freeware Maniacs* 

Last Freeware Version

Enjoy


----------



## John Burns

Space Cowboy said:


> Saw this site and thought I'd pass it on to all you *Freeware Maniacs*
> 
> Last Freeware Version
> 
> Enjoy


For what it's worth, I have SiteAdvisor on my pc's and it indicates that there are some LINKS to Freeware-Guide.com on the above site which they consider to be distributors of adware, spyware or unwanted programs. Proceed with caution.


----------



## hewee

kidcnote said:


> Hey Hewee thanks. I like those clocks and if you ever find that zip, then zip it to me


He hee I found it and look what it said when I opened it. 
Opps that was the install.exe I clicked on and there is a zip too that is 1944 KB that has the gwk32.exe in it.
Now I know I got the graphic workshop folder I copied after the install on zip too.

Anyhow you can download it from here. It will be here for 100 days and the it will be deleted.

http://www.filegone.com/6eg7

OK I found the installed graphic workshop folder on another zip and it is 4.73 MB and I just opened it up and it works. Was a little slow doing it from the zip drive but I can copy the folder to my hard drive. Running the program from the zip put a Gws.ini file in the wndows folder.


----------



## michael_jii

ok, a few people have been asking for various apps.. this should provide answers to most requests.
it's a huge list of freeware thats been tested by neowin.. goo ones are highlighted in *bold*
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=320017


----------



## hewee

Found this old sheep or ram program that is a oldie.

It is a sheep and it is just the one file you click on and no install is needed. A sheep fall down and walks around on your desktop. If you got folders open he can land on top of the folder, hang over the edge, jump off etc. Then he does other thing and your see that if you open it and let him stay around. Just click on him to get other option and to close him by clicking remove.
He is really cute so turn on the sound too.

Here I found the web site http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/okehampton/39/poo.html


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> He hee I found it and look what it said when I opened it.
> Opps that was the install.exe I clicked on and there is a zip too that is 1944 KB that has the gwk32.exe in it.
> Now I know I got the graphic workshop folder I copied after the install on zip too.
> http://www.filegone.com/6eg7
> Running the program from the zip put a Gws.ini file in the wndows folder.


:up: Sweeet :up: Thanks Hewee - Gonna go play with it now..


----------



## Kenny94

Thanks hewee! The the kids really enjoy the sheep/ram. Well,,,, I do too....


----------



## hewee

Your welcome kidcnote and Kenny.

Yes the sheep is cute Kenny. Got a cat that works something like that too that needs no install I will have to find.


----------



## clsxmas

Thanks Hewee--that is a cute and unobtrusive desktop item.


----------



## MightyQueenC

hewee said:


> Your welcome kidcnote and Kenny.
> 
> Yes the sheep is cute Kenny. Got a cat that works something like that too that needs no install I will have to find.


The sheep realy is cute, Hewee. He sleeps while I slow-type.  Pretty please find the cat one if you can.


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> Found this old sheep or ram program that is a oldie.
> 
> It is a sheep and it is just the one file you click on and no install is needed. A sheep fall down and walks around on your desktop.
> Here I found the web site http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/okehampton/39/poo.html


Waaaaa I want sheepie to but all I get is this crapolaa..

http://i2.tinypic.com/sbnipt.jpg


----------



## MightyQueenC

Use Hewee's attachment zip for the sheep, Kidcnote :up: Post #737 

He's way cute, but he peed in the corner of a page I was emailing.  Hope it doesn't leave a stain.


----------



## kidcnote

MightyQueenC said:


> Use Hewee's attachment zip for the sheep, Kidcnote :up: Post #737
> 
> He's way cute, but he peed in the corner of a page I was emailing.  Hope it doesn't leave a stain.


I did  Waaaaa I want sheep pee to !!


----------



## MightyQueenC

I unzipped him to his own folder titled "Sheep" in my Programs folder, instead of the temp files route. Try that.  


*wonderz if he's gonna poop at some point*

*the sheep not kidcnote*


----------



## linmar1

I tried a free trial of spysweeper. I had a trojan plus some other bugs and in a 45 min scan it cleaned up my computer completely.


----------



## clsxmas

MightyQueenC said:


> The sheep realy is cute, Hewee. He sleeps while I slow-type.  Pretty please find the cat one if you can.


Here is a free file for the cat desktop:
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download.asp?fid=4990&fileidx=1


----------



## MightyQueenC

Oh, Thank you, Clsxmas  
Now I have 2 critters running around on my desktop. :up:
(I had to turn off sheep's sound as her ~ it's a _her_ and I know that now because a boy sheep was chasing her a while ago! ~ boredom yawns were annoying me. Also, she sneezes alot. My comp must be dusty)  
I'm going to email these links to my niece and nephew and other short people. :up:

Have a great day


----------



## aarhus2004

One of the very best pieces of freeware I have ever had the pleasure of using. I laughed so hard I began to worry!

I have about a dozen to keep track off - I need a dog. No sound as yet but the bush pops up now and then. And the black one - oh my  

Thanks, hewee :up: :up: 

Ben.

WinME


----------



## EAFiedler

Thanks *hewee*
Too funny, I have four of those little sheep running around on my Desktop and all of a sudden, one was flying around in a space ship.


----------



## MightyQueenC

LOL They really _are_ fun.  I'm using the mouse curser (hand) to pile 6 of them, one a-top the other and watch them tumble.  (Pull out the one from the bottom  ) What a lovely waste of a Sunday afternoons' free minutes. :up: Thanks Hewee


----------



## kidcnote

EAFiedler said:


> Thanks *hewee*
> Too funny, I have four of those little sheep running around on my Desktop and all of a sudden, one was flying around in a space ship.


Finally got my sheeps working :up: He flew down from my upper right corner with his butt in flames, flying to the bottom left corner where he turned to ashes before hitting a bathtub full of water  then he sometimes hangs where you don't see his upper half and his lil butt and feets are wiggling till he falls then the aliens fly over and beam him up  then he takes a pee and runs but gets tired halfway and stops to pant..


----------



## EAFiedler

I haven't seen that first sheep take a bath!


----------



## kidcnote

EAFiedler said:


> I haven't seen that first sheep take a bath!


Heres a quick shot of him turning to ashes and ready to hit the tub..the tub didn't come in to good but you see the shower head.. http://www.pixpond.com/1/4ixr0n.jpg


----------



## cromaczs07

i found three cats! enjoy!

thanks for the sheep!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome clsxmas, EAFiedler and MQ.  I will look for the cat because that one clsxmas is not the same one. 

Glad you got it to work kidcnote. 

Yes the sheep burn up too and comes down into a bath tub.  Then there os a bad black sheep your see too and many other things. 

I can not put one on top the others?


----------



## hewee

Get Draggabledan from here.

http://www.sowashco.k12.mn.us/RO/teachers/brown/sites.htm

No install is needed. Just click to open it and then you can drag the guy around. Turn on your sound too.


----------



## cromaczs07

dont you want my cats? i posted it above....


----------



## hewee

Those are cute cats


----------



## MightyQueenC

I love the cats  Thank you, cromaczs07 :up:


----------



## cromaczs07

really! thanks!


----------



## rameam

Couldn't find DragDan at Disney, but found it here.

http://www.geocities.com/EnchantedForest/Meadow/8114/stress.zip


----------



## rameam

Changing the subject, what is the best freeware email client. I'm just now getting familiar with OE. What do you guys use?


----------



## John Burns

Just one more post on the desktop animals - have you checked for spyware on these? I once downloaded an active desktop cat from a National cat foood company and found it had spyware attached. Liked the cat - hated the spyware, so I removed all.


----------



## cromaczs07

like spyware that eats up the system processes?
based from my experience, i've been using the cats for almost three years... it is not eating my system. so i guess its ok... i dont know other cats...


----------



## Simus1

QUICK NOTE-TAKER/OUTLINER: I depend right now on the free version of TreeDBNotes. Click on the "*TreeDBNotes Free*" link at the top of http://www.mytreedb.com/

Some of TreeDBNotes Free's features are the following: easy on memory resources, called immediately to an opened note page when minimized by clicking the tray icon (no more need for physical scratchpads or to create/open one of several Win Notepad files), import and export of a few file types (keeps format of imported files), word processor formatting, not only new folders and child folders but also new trees within the database and even many different databases, unlimited size of databases, encryption and backup of individual databases.

Note, however, that this free version is no longer being developed and the tech support for it is pretty much nonexistent because the developers focus solely on their commercial product and buyers.

PIXEL UNSTICKER: Also many pages back a program to unstick stuck pixels was mentioned, UDPixel. If that doesn't work, try *Stuck Pixel Fixer* available at http://www.psp-vault.com/Article168.psp


----------



## Simus1

:down: Big Caveat on TreeDBNotes Free.

It is best not to minimize it because, if I don't close the program before a shutdown or reboot/restart, all the data entered in the session is lost. So, what I thought was a 1-step process to access a note page became a 3-step process. If this turns you off, then try Flashnote ( http://softvoile.com/flashnote/ ) which is still in its infancy and lacks some basic functions, but does not have the problem described above, Keynote ( http://www.tranglos.com/free/index.html ), or NeoMem ( http://www.neomem.org/index.htm ). My apologies.


----------



## Martial33

*"Macromaker*" available through Download.com - If you have to constantly type in passwords for sites you are on regularly, you set up macros then just push one key (usually a function key otherwise it would be going off all the time)

I set it up to do a username, then tab to the next box which is the password box, then tab to "enter" so with one button, you're in!


----------



## petef56

FREE Open Source - FileZilla v2.2.19
http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla

FileZilla is a fast FTP and SFTP client for Windows
with a lot of features. FileZilla Server is a 
reliable FTP server.

BTW: I was previously using an older FREE version of WS_FTP 
but now they want $40 for WS_FTP so I switched FileZilla and
love it! :up:

PS: I searched on.. FTP 
and no other FTP client was listed previously in this thread.

---pete---


----------



## xico

petef56 said:


> FREE Open Source - FileZilla v2.2.19
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
> 
> FileZilla is a fast FTP and SFTP client for Windows
> with a lot of features. FileZilla Server is a
> reliable FTP server.
> 
> BTW: I was previously using an older FREE version of WS_FTP
> but now they want $40 for WS_FTP so I switched FileZilla and
> love it! :up:
> 
> PS: I searched on.. FTP
> and no other FTP client was listed previously in this thread.
> 
> ---pete---


Maybe I just ought to try it before even asking what it's for--like what's the advantage?
What does it do? Save files elsewhere?


----------



## Simus1

Good overview of FTP:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol


----------



## xico

Thanks, Simus!:up:  And welcome to TSG


----------



## petef56

xico said:


> Maybe I just ought to try it before even asking what it's for--like what's the advantage?
> What does it do? Save files elsewhere?


Regarding FileZilla versus WS_FTP, the advantage I was talking about is
that FileZilla is FREE versus $40 for WS_FTP. I was previously using
a very old FREE version of WS_FTP so I can't comment on any advantages
of FileZilla versus the recent WS_FTP version. I just think $40 is too
much to pay for simply being able to transfer files. I would have stuck
with WS_FTP if it was priced at $10 or less. Now I have FileZilla for
FREE! :up:


----------



## Kenny94

I hope this is not a repeat... Space Cowboy U might want to have one of the moderators start another thread "Favorite Freeware 2" this thread is BIG...

I have try several data recovery software tools, but Smart Data Recovery is excellent.....

Smart Data Recovery is a data recovery tool for Windows operating system that supports the FAT and NTFS file systems. The software easily recovers data from hard disks, digital cameras, and any type of storage media - flash drives, USB drives, memory stick, PC card, multimedia card, secure digital card and diskette. Smart Data Recovery can recover any deleted files, including MS Office files, photos, mp3 and zip files, even if the partition table is lost! Visit this page to see the awards this software program has garnered.

Note: Compatible Platforms: Windows /NT/2000/XP/2003

http://www.smartpctools.com/data_recovery/


----------



## smeegle

It was obviously a great idea to start this thread.


----------



## xico

smeegle said:


> It was obviously a great idea to start this thread.


Ditto!


----------



## xico

petef56 said:


> Regarding FileZilla versus WS_FTP, the advantage I was talking about is
> that FileZilla is FREE versus $40 for WS_FTP. I was previously using
> a very old FREE version of WS_FTP so I can't comment on any advantages
> of FileZilla versus the recent WS_FTP version. I just think $40 is too
> much to pay for simply being able to transfer files. I would have stuck
> with WS_FTP if it was priced at $10 or less. Now I have FileZilla for
> FREE! :up:


What I meant was, how do you use it? Why are you transferring files? or are you transferring files to someone? What's the difference--don't laugh--between that and me sending you a video via email? That's what I'm trying to find out. Or is it used for business purposes, like sending the days receipts to another computer?


----------



## talon03

Filezilla is a program used to download and upload programs to and from file servers using FTP. you cannot use it to directly link two pcs to clear up that wee bit of confusion!
I'm currently using it to download freebsd.


----------



## xico

talon03 said:


> Filezilla is a program used to download and upload programs to and from file servers using FTP. you cannot use it to directly link two pcs to clear up that wee bit of confusion!
> I'm currently using it to download freebsd.


Okay. I'm trying to understand. Would you class it as similar to DAP or another download program? Okay, so I want to download redhat. Would I use FTP? And what would I upload to another server, say a folder of photos? and could I get them back--or could someone else get them, or would they just sit there until I wanted them back, or a few photos back?


----------



## talon03

Yep, you're getting there, Filezilla would be very similar to something like DAP, which is another FTP application.
If you were to upload something to an FTP server, it would be like _copying_ it to the server, and then everytime someone downloads it they copy it off the server onto their computer.
If redhat has an FTP server, then yes I would use it instead of downloading it through your web browser
However, if you're going to be sending photos I would recommend email


----------



## xico

Thanks, talon! :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

petef56 said:


> FREE Open Source - FileZilla v2.2.19
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
> 
> FileZilla is a fast FTP and SFTP client for Windows
> with a lot of features. FileZilla Server is a
> reliable FTP server.
> 
> BTW: I was previously using an older FREE version of WS_FTP
> but now they want $40 for WS_FTP so I switched FileZilla and
> love it! :up:
> 
> PS: I searched on.. FTP
> and no other FTP client was listed previously in this thread.
> 
> ---pete---


I use and recommend this one. Get it while you can.

LeechFTP


----------



## xico

Space Cowboy said:


> I use and recommend this one. Get it while you can.
> 
> LeechFTP


Thanks Space Cowboy! :up:


----------



## tamilynn63

Wow did I find a fantastic program. I have been searching for a decent photo gallery template (for weeks) and ran into a free program instead. It is awesome. Amazing that it is free. Creates galleries with your files quickly and will upload them via ftp as well. I managed to get about 30 photos up in 15 minutes and that included reading just the basic instructions to get going. Lots of templates and source included. etc......

*JAlbum*
*http://jalbum.net/*


----------



## tamilynn63

just what I needed as a neby working on a web site. this is great. easy. preview /wysiwyg/html.java ...

*http://www.nvu.com/*


----------



## Simus1

The very best free money manager program I've found:
Money Manager by TheZeal Software http://www.thezeal.com/software/manager/features.asp

The free hot key program I use every day:
PS Hot Launch VVL by PS Soft Lab
http://www.pssoftlab.com/pshl_info.phtml

Has anybody mentioned Screenshot Captor?
It is loaded with features I have only found in commercial screen capture products, especially the autoscroll capture.
http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/screenshotcaptor/
Note that you must obtain a free license key and update it twice; see info here:
http://www.donationcoder.com/Keys/index.php


----------



## Simus1

Free, dedicated anti-keylogger. Gives me much more peace of mind when I'm surfing the web. Snoopfree Privacy Shield: http://www.snoopfree.com/default.htm
Triple protection: "SnoopFree Privacy Shield protects you from several major privacy threats: keystroke loggers, unauthorized screen shots and un-owned window reads."

Free program that enables panoramic, scrolling screensavers.
WPanoramic: http://www.wpanorama.com/wpanorama.php
Also download some of the free panoramas available in the same site.


----------



## Simus1

REQUEST: 

Anybody know of a free backup program that can back up open, currently in-use files of programs that "lock" those files so that only those programs are allowed to read & write those files? Some commercial programs like SyncBackSE and Genie have that feature, but I haven't been able to find freebies that do.

Maybe I'm asking too much of freeware!


----------



## pfunk_40

I'm sure most of you on this site are already familiar with this one, but for those of you who aren't...this is an awesome and FREE alternative to MS Office (which many people think they are getting when they buy a new computer, but later find out just how expensive it is.) It is fully compatible with MS Office, so you can share your documents with people that are using it, and you can open theirs with your program of OPEN OFFICE.
www.openoffice.org


----------



## JohnWill

Simus1 said:


> REQUEST:
> 
> Anybody know of a free backup program that can back up open, currently in-use files of programs that "lock" those files so that only those programs are allowed to read & write those files? Some commercial programs like SyncBackSE and Genie have that feature, but I haven't been able to find freebies that do.
> 
> Maybe I'm asking too much of freeware!


DriveImage XML claims to do so.


> Image creation uses Microsoft's Volume Shadow Services (VSS), allowing you to create safe "hot images" even from drives currently in use.


----------



## Simus1

JohnWill, DriveImage XML looks to be an interesting imaging and restore product of drives and partitions. I'm going to keep a note of it even though I have been planning on purchasing Acronis True Image.

The backup freeware (or open-source program) I am looking for, however, is more to backup individual folders in close to real-time. For example, I would like to make backups to my flash drive of my Desktop folder every 10 minutes or so while one of my word processors is running (which normally completely "locks" the read & write rights of its files stored in the Desktop folder). This way, in case of an unexpected freeze/shutdown, I would only have to reconstruct at maximum 10 minutes worth of work. The same applies to any other very regularly changed/updated file from programs which do not have an automatic backup feature configurable for short time intervals.


----------



## xico

tamilynn63 said:


> Wow did I find a fantastic program. I have been searching for a decent photo gallery template (for weeks) and ran into a free program instead. It is awesome. Amazing that it is free. Creates galleries with your files quickly and will upload them via ftp as well. I managed to get about 30 photos up in 15 minutes and that included reading just the basic instructions to get going. Lots of templates and source included. etc......
> 
> *JAlbum*
> *http://jalbum.net/*


Thanks, tamily! for both links. I can see they'll be very useful!


----------



## xico

pfunk_40 said:


> I'm sure most of you on this site are already familiar with this one, but for those of you who aren't...this is an awesome and FREE alternative to MS Office (which many people think they are getting when they buy a new computer, but later find out just how expensive it is.) It is fully compatible with MS Office, so you can share your documents with people that are using it, and you can open theirs with your program of OPEN OFFICE.
> www.openoffice.org


Thanks pfunk_40! :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

pfunk_40 said:


> I'm sure most of you on this site are already familiar with this one, but for those of you who aren't...this is an awesome and FREE alternative to MS Office (which many people think they are getting when they buy a new computer, but later find out just how expensive it is.) It is fully compatible with MS Office, so you can share your documents with people that are using it, and you can open theirs with your program of OPEN OFFICE.
> www.openoffice.org


Didn't I just read that Microsoft bought this company?


----------



## -MaDcOw-

Space Cowboy said:


> Didn't I just read that Microsoft bought this company?


   Where'd ya read that?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Here


----------



## -MaDcOw-

Nice april fools joke


----------



## Muffy7

Hey there, i remember quite a while ago in this forum there was something posted that removed and cleaned up fonts because they "made your computer slower" well, after installing 4,000 fonts they have definetly made it harder for programs like Word, Paint, Photoshop, and so on. I searched through and through on this forum but i couldn't find it again! Can someone please tell me that program?


----------



## Muffy7

Well, after a quick search on google i found exactly what i was looking for 

Font Frenzy
http://www.fontfrenzy.org/default.asp?id=5929


----------



## JohnWill

Simus1 said:


> JohnWill, DriveImage XML looks to be an interesting imaging and restore product of drives and partitions. I'm going to keep a note of it even though I have been planning on purchasing Acronis True Image.
> 
> The backup freeware (or open-source program) I am looking for, however, is more to backup individual folders in close to real-time. For example, I would like to make backups to my flash drive of my Desktop folder every 10 minutes or so while one of my word processors is running (which normally completely "locks" the read & write rights of its files stored in the Desktop folder). This way, in case of an unexpected freeze/shutdown, I would only have to reconstruct at maximum 10 minutes worth of work. The same applies to any other very regularly changed/updated file from programs which do not have an automatic backup feature configurable for short time intervals.


I tried a package that did "realtime" backups, but it was somewhat of a PITA. It would run into open file conflicts and I'd have to respond to them.

When you think about it, do you really need to backup every 10 minutes? Is your environment really that unreliable that you need that kind of security? I think I'd fix the problems and stick with daily backup, it's sufficient for me.


----------



## Muffy7

Finally i thought of something that i could mention that hasn't been listed before, at least not where i could find in this forum!
i feel like, well i use this forum all the time, i should be able to help out to them....

soo here it is.

Foxytunes
http://www.foxytunes.org/firefox/.

"Any Firefox user who listens to music while browsing the Web should definitely give this simple but quality extension a test drive...." -CNET Download.com

Features

* Multiplatform - works on MS Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.
* Supports many popular media players, will support more players in future versions
* Also supports the Mozilla Suite and Mozilla Thunderbird.
* Position anywhere in the browser - on the status bar or on one of the toolbars
* Volume controls
* Seek Slider
* Configurable keyboard shortcuts
* Currently playing track information
* Customizable and collapsible
* Auto-hide
* Skinnable and localizable.
* Automatically launch your player when needed
* Pop up and hide the player window with a click
* Correctly shows track information encoded in any language, supports Unicode
* Alarm Clock and Sleep Timer
* No third-party controller applications and plugins - everything is done efficiently by the FoxyTunes extension

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Song bird!
http://www.songbirdnest.com/

"Songbird can do everything you'd expect a media player to do. Play music from your computer, as well as from the Web in one integrated user experience. If you run a music service, you can leverage Songbird's APIs to create deeply integrated stores and user features."
Music...








Web...









Thanks!


----------



## Simus1

SAMURIZE is an awesome desktop enhancer. Because I already use Yahoo! Konfabulator (which currently has more well-developed widgets), I use Samurize only for its customizing and skinning features. Freeware but, after using it for some time, you will feel like donating. Windows 2000/XP/2003.

Info & download page:
http://www.samurize.com/modules/news/
Wikipedia entry for Samurize: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samurize

Available graphics & skins organized from highest to lowest rated:
http://www.samurize.com/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=4&orderby=ratingD

Available graphics & skins organized from most to least hits:
http://www.samurize.com/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=4&orderby=hitsD


----------



## Simus1

A *virtual desktop manager* like the one which I heard will be included in some versions of Vista. The best free (registerware) virtual desktop manager I know of is *Virtual Desktop Toolbox* http://www.r2d2-software.com/

Note that because it is so feature-laden it takes a while to learn it, but it is worthed to increase your productivity.
The very detailed tutorial page is at http://www.r2d2-software.com/VDT/Tutorial/Default/index.htm 
Its forum is at http://www.activeboard.com/forum.spark?forumID=38157


----------



## hewee

No there is also a program called "Vista Transformation Pack 3.0" but it is BAD so stay away from it. People were getting it from http://www.softpedia...com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Vista-Transformation-Pack.shtml I kiiled the link with the added .. before the .com so no one can click on it.

Also www .softpedia.com is flagged by SiteAdvisor as a bad site.
http://www.siteadvisor.com

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/softpedia.com#

So watch out going there. Or better yet go to another site that is safe to download from.


----------



## stantley

This is a cool little program called pserv.cpl that I use instead of Windows Services to enable, disable, start services, etc. What I like is that it's color coded so you can tell at a glance which services are running, enabled and disabled. Here's the description:

pserv.cpl is a Windows NT/2000 Control Panel Applet that

Allows you to control all NT services and devices 
Allows you to uninstall applications (new in 2.6) 
Allows you to (at least partially) replace eventviewer (new in 2.4) 
Allows you to (at least partially) replace task manager (new in 2.4) 
Allows you to connect to remote machines 
Has many features your Windows 2000 MMC doesn't offer you 
IT IS FAST. 
I wrote it partly because of being annoyed with that dreaded piece of badly designed crap called Windows 2000 MMC.

Used as a replacement for the services applet: services, devices and properties. 
Used as a replacement for the Windows Uninstaller: uninstaller. 
Used as a replacement for the Task Manager: processes and modules. 
Used as a replacement for the Event Viewer: events.

http://p-nand-q.com/download/pserv_cpl.html


----------



## craigwp

*I've been a Picassa user for a long time and recently came across this program which has been recently updated and is a winner.*

http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

*Enjoy*:up:


----------



## xico

craigwp said:


> *I've been a Picassa user for a long time and recently came across this program which has been recently updated and is a winner.*
> 
> http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm
> 
> *Enjoy*:up:


Thanks, craigwp! I'm trying it. Let you know later what I think.  :up:


----------



## Higgy

TreePad Lite has been updated to version 3.0.
It is a very intuitive, small yet powerful personal database program.



> It allows you to store all your notes, emails, texts, hyperlinks, etc. into one or multiple databases. With the look and feel of the familiar Windows explorer, editing, storing, browsing, searching and retrieving your data can not be easier!
> 
> TreePad can be run directly from a floppy, if necessary, including data. To find any article you previously created or imported, you can browse the tree, in the same way as you browse directories/folders in the Windows explorer. You can also use the internal search engine.


Home Page
Direct Download


----------



## Space Cowboy

When Nero is just to much of a hog. I use this on older computers that have limited resources. One file .. no install and seems to do everything I need.

SilentNight Micro CD/DVD/ISO/Audio Burner


----------



## MNG0304

For all you PVR users out there ~ *Cbreak*



> I began searching for a way to have my computer remove the commercials for me. After a while, I realized that commercials are punctuated before and after with a little bit of black space in the video stream. That meant that I could make a program that scans for these and automatically drop commercials from video files.
> 
> That's when I said "Sweet!" and went to work.
> 
> When all was said and done, I had a highly useful commercial removal utility. The source code is included, so feel free to grab it and make modifications, redistribute, etc. I release the source code to you under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL). I also ask that if you make any substantial additions to it, that you let me know so that I can put your variation on this page too.


Link


----------



## mlettel

Dear Space Cowboy.
I did look on all 55 pages.Did not find any side for GREETING CARD. Any idea ? Can somebody help?
Thanks- mlettel


----------



## Space Cowboy

mlettel said:


> Dear Space Cowboy.
> I did look on all 55 pages.Did not find any side for GREETING CARD. Any idea ? Can somebody help?
> Thanks- mlettel


When you send a ecard you send the gift that keeps on giving. (SPAM)

I recommend you make your own or just write down how you feel in a email and send your best wishes.

If I see any type of program I'll post it.

Cheer's


----------



## JohnWill

mlettel said:


> Dear Space Cowboy.
> I did look on all 55 pages.Did not find any side for GREETING CARD. Any idea ? Can somebody help?
> Thanks- mlettel


A Google Search turns up: Unique Gift Maker Greeting Card and BestGreetings. Maybe one of those will do the job.


----------



## JDRM

great thread

ive got a lot of great programs

thanks all!


----------



## stantley

MNG0304 said:


> For all you PVR users out there ~ *Cbreak*
> 
> Link


I've been looking for software like this to remove commercials, but do you know of something that would work with MPEG files instead of AVI.


----------



## mlettel

Hi.
To download Cbreak on my PC no proble. But I can,t open . Missing is Pf file on PC
]
mlettel


----------



## kidcnote

Didn't go through the tons of posts to see if any other resizers we're posted  
If they are then sorry 

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/image_resizer.php


----------



## clmowers

Well i didnt go threw all 55 pages but the best freeware program ever, that would protect you from 99.9 % of threats, and a hell alot more secure then windows will ever dream of is Linux. How can we forget about Tux. If used correctly adn you know how to use it, Linux can be the most powerful tool in you arsonal of tools.


----------



## xico

I think you're absolutely right, and I don't know why I still using Windows, except that I had some real problems installing Linux, and it took me 2 weeks to uninstall it, and I've been too chicken to try again.


----------



## clmowers

I use linux 90% of the time. The only reason that i still use windows is because there is software the i need for work that i cant seem to get wine to run, but even then i still use VMware so it still linux. Well sort of. Anyway you should try it on a old pc that dosnt have windows on it. once you get use to it, and start learning it, you wont use windows unless you have to.


----------



## Stoner

Morning clmowers 

I mostly use windows, but have an interest in Linux.
What program under Linux best replaces MS Money?
I'm still using Money 2000, mostly for my stock portfolio.
I do no online banking or bill paying.


Thanks for any input 

Jack Stone


----------



## xico

clmowers said:


> I use linux 90% of the time. The only reason that i still use windows is because there is software the i need for work that i cant seem to get wine to run, but even then i still use VMware so it still linux. Well sort of. Anyway you should try it on a old pc that dosnt have windows on it. once you get use to it, and start learning it, you wont use windows unless you have to.


Good idea! Thanks!:up:


----------



## clmowers

Hi stoner
I dont currently use one, but i have heard that GNUCash was a pretty good program.


----------



## clmowers

no problem xico, 
if you would like a copy of linux to play around with let me know, i have atleast 4 different versions.


----------



## rameam

I d/l'ed Slax, burned it on a cd. If I ever need to, I can boot from it. It's fun to play with. It would be better burned on a flash drive. Don't think I would trade Windows for it, however.


----------



## Geek1981

My favourite is the Secure Private Networking program from Http://www.trustmespn.com. Works on any exisiting email client and allows secure encrypted email between buddies. Works well and doesn't require a huge investment into configuration and setup.

Cheers
Geek1981


----------



## conan007

favourite:

webcelerator
avast home
ad-aware se
opera9
firefox
advance browser
netscape
netcaptor
neoplanet
32bitbrowser
avant
minefield
emco moveonboot
winboost
registry mechanic
ewido anti malware
stay connected
universal shield
ip express
internet tweak
error doctor
pconpoint
system mechanic


----------



## Nigh

If you like clocks try Atomic clock from http://www.worldtimeserver.com/atomic-clock/
This pings an American atomic clock & adjusts your system clock to match. You can run it manually or automatically.


----------



## Knotbored

http://www.skype.com/

Skype is a little program for making free calls within the US and Canada to all phones until the end of the year. Skype to Skype calls anywhere in the world are also free. It's easy to download and use, and works with most computers.

I can't yet claim this as a favorite since I won't get broadband for another month or so-
but it seems I will be able to save enough during this promo to break even the first year.
I understand this is an attempt to undercut vonage phone service that is making a big public stock offering soon.


----------



## crowesy

i can't seem to be able to register at dirms.com any suggestions?


----------



## WorldWindows

Hi,

Stardock
www.stardock.com This program acts like a shortcut when click, and when u run yr mouse over the icon it animats.

Now for all you people wasting your hdd space and time downloading these stuip programs, here is something alot more easier and quicker

go Start>>>Run>>> Type "msconfig" Press enter. When the new dialogue comes up go to the last tab which will be called Startup. Click on that tab, and either go disable all, so nothing comes up on start up, or just untick a few things. Gee i am only 16, and i know not to waste my time downloading stuip programs to do this for me.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

WorldWindows said:


> Stardockwww.stardock.com This program acts like a shortcut when click, and when u run yr mouse over the icon it animats.


Why have you posted Stardocks website in a freeware thread?


WorldWindows said:


> go Start>>>Run>>> Type "msconfig" Press enter. When the new dialogue comes up go to the last tab which will be called Startup. Click on that tab, and either go disable all, so nothing comes up on start up, or just untick a few things. Gee i am only 16, and i know not to waste my time downloading stuip programs to do this for me.


Just make sure you don't disable your anti-virus, firewall and stuff.


----------



## WorldWindows

-MaDcOw- said:


> Why have you posted Stardocks website in a freeware thread?
> 
> Just make sure you don't disable your anti-virus, firewall and stuff.


I have posted stardocks website in the freeware thread, because it is freeware. You could always use Limewire to get freeware i guess, but even mentioning that is illgal.


----------



## JohnWill

WorldWindows said:


> I have posted stardocks website in the freeware thread, because it is freeware. You could always use Limewire to get freeware i guess, but even mentioning that is illgal.


So you thought you'd immediately suggest illegal downloads?  Stealing software is not Freeware. 

Not a good start to your participation here, hopefully you'll inprove the quality of your posts in the future.


----------



## Muffy7

i believe he suggested a PROGRAM from stardock called Objectdock, that is the mac dock emulator where it animates when hovered over...

here is the link
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
there is a free version there...

however, i'm going to part with a secret one of my favorites, it is also a mac dock emulator, same idea and concept as objectdock it just runs a lot smoother, at least for me it does!

Rocket Launcher (rk launcher)
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rklauncher/


----------



## JohnWill

I was referring to the Limewire recommendation.


----------



## Muffy7

well limewire isn't completely illegal... it is actually a really good source if you ever type a document at someone elses house or at the library to send it through limewire instead of email, also if you have a band but not a cd burner you can get your song through limewire but then take it off as soon as you have it, it only becomes illegal by copyright infringement....


but then again, anyone who uses limewire most likely pirate software, and entertainment


----------



## ~Candy~

That's a first. Send a document via Limewire instead of emailing it  I "MUST" remember that one  What exactly would the benefit be?


----------



## Muffy7

well i've had many failed email attempts where i had thought that it sent but it really didn't only to get home to an empty inbox  the benefit is knowing for sure that you get it...
but then again email is by far faster and more efficient, i was just trying to back the other guy up


----------



## ~Candy~

I think I'd be more leery of my spam blocking software, or the ISP spam blocking software, rather than the fact that it didn't get sent


----------



## hewee

Well if you are not getting your email then it is because of the email server limit.
Lot of good upload site that can be used.

Gmail gives you lots of email space
Then upload sites like.

http://www.imagevenue.com/
http://www.willselfdestruct.com/secure/submit
http://www.flurl.com/upload.php
http://www.clipshack.com/
http://www.speedyshare.com/
http://rapidshare.de/
http://beta.yousendit.com/
http://www.filegone.com/
http://www.turboupload.com/


----------



## QuAsCo

Google Earth 
Firefox
Spybot / teatimer
ad aware
winzip
winamp
END IT ALL
Openoffice


----------



## Groggy

For anyone who is more or less active in the stock market, QuoteTracker contains an unbelievable arsenal of quote tracking and plotting functionality!

www.quotetracker.com

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Are the quotes real time? Or 20 minute or more delayed?


----------



## Groggy

The way it works is this: QuoteTracker has live interfaces to dozens (many, many) of brokers and other sources of data. Whether or not the quotes you receive are real-time or not depends upon your relationship with your source. For instance, I use Ameritrade Izone as a broker and have real-time quotes (streamer) enabled. I pay Ameritrade for that, not QuoteTracker.. Most real-time quote sources are for customers or by subscription only. 

If your broker is an Internet broker you can also place orders and get confirmations via QuoteTracker.


----------



## ~Candy~

I use Schwab and they have a pretty good program called Street Smart Pro.

I used to use Scottrader.com until they changed it for clients only for the 'real time.'


----------



## Groggy

AcaCandy said:


> I use Schwab and they have a pretty good program called Street Smart Pro.
> 
> I used to use Scottrader.com until they changed it for clients only for the 'real time.'


I trade *A LOT*. Ameritrade Izone has a $5 flat rate for each trade. It saves me quite a bit. The down side is that they are internet only. You can't contact them except via e-mail...which suits me fine.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm pretty active as well. I pay $9.95, know my broker on a first name basis, as a matter of fact, went to lunch with him on Thursday 

It's not that I need hand holding, but we have a variety of intricate accounts, and it's nice to be able to get wire transfers and other 'fee based' services included 

Plus, I can phone from Mexico on their 800 line.

It's pretty much whatever works for you


----------



## hewee

Plus he is a pool boy at your place too I bet Candy.


----------



## ~Candy~

He IS kinda cute   Spoke of a girlfriend, but I'm sure that can be dealt with


----------



## guitarmaniac

Not sure if anyones posted this site but here: 
http://techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
Awesome site, the 46 best ever freeware list, one of my most regularly visited sites.
You also might want to subscribe to the Tech Support Alert newsletter, lots of really useful stuff unlike a lot of other newsletters I've subscribed to.


----------



## hewee

Yes Candy you have your ways with the boys.


----------



## dobegillis

rameam said:


> I've used this for some time now. Protects registry by notifying you when a reg entry is being made.
> 
> Home page:
> www.diamondcs.com


If you were referring to PROCESS GUARD... HERE IS THE CORRECT URL ADDR.

go to: http://www.diamondcs.com.au

I have been using PROCESS GUARD for quite some time, any time a new, or changed program tries to run or install you get a pop up asking do you want it to run. GREAT PROTECTION AGAINST WORMS

Cheers, dobegillis http://images.techguy.org/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## rameam

Actually, I was referring to Registry Protector, which I find to be quite useful.

http://www.diamondcs.com.au/index.php?page=regprot


----------



## dobegillis

To All, I apolg process guard is not freeware, so I am off topic. STILL A GREAT PROG

I also like usig NET PER SEC a neat little "internet speed graph" PC MAG wrote the prog if you do some searches you still might find it free.

I use NET STUMBLER to discover all active WI-FI in my area.

I use Object Edit by Stardock Central for themes widgets, context menus and a whole lot more, BUT ITS NOT FREEWARE.

I use SCREEN HUNTER for screen captures, ESPECIALLY HANDY FOR CAPTURING SCREEN SHOT OF RECEIPT OF SOMETHING YOUR BUYING. saving as a gif is or jpg or bmp is easier than saving the whole web page, less clutter.

I use DEEP BURNER OR BURN4FREE to burn CDs incl ISO images. THEY BOTH ARE SIMPLE AND FAST.

Google's PICASA is a great photo organiser.

MONO CALENDAR is a neat and tidy Calendar/Day Planner, could even be used for simple project management.

MY NET WATCHMAN is a intrusion detector with a twist, It works with your firewall and reads the intrusion logs and then reports intrusions to a Central Server and they then report abuse of the intruder to his ISP:up:

THIS ONE ISN'T FREE, BUT I HAVE TO SHARE IT's ROUND CLOCK, looks like an ordinary analog clock that can set alarms and play music as the alarm.

Of cours no FREEWARE discussion would be complete without mentioning the GIANTS of FREEWARE, OPEN OFFICE, ZONE ALARM FREE, AND AVG ANTIVIRUS:up: :up: :up:

HARD DRIVE HEALTH is a small program that monitors your hard drive from impending failure, uses SMART DATA, and tells you when its getting TOO HOT.

I hope some of these will be useful.

Cheeers, dobegillis


----------



## redivivus

Essentials:

WinRAR (used to be freeware atleast...)
Best tool for archiving. WinZIP sucks.

winamp
Best media player? Global Hotkeys? WMP sucks.

Audacity
A must have for editting sound.

Audiograbber
Rip CDs straight to MP3s.

GiFFy (email me if you want it: [email protected])
Fast convert between BMP <--> GIF. Simple little program with no install or anything.

KeyText (not really freeware)
Macro.  There are probably better ones but i have had this for awhile.

DJ3
Free Java Decompiler...

Resource Hack
=)

DeadAIM (not sure if this is free either)
Take the **** out of AIM and add some useful features.

GmailFS
Takes a long time to load files on but its good.
Lost most others. Hopefully i will find something usefully in this mega thread.


----------



## jp1203

I like Scribus, Inkscape, Jahshaka, ITunes, and the GIMP.


----------



## rogan

EPrompter- Access multiple web based email accounts at one time. They are having problems with HotMail right now. Everything else OK.
http://www.eprompter.com

This is amazing, so much time saved!!! thanks alot!


----------



## RoseD1

"What is CableNut?
CableNut is a great tool for optimizing your Windows TCP/IP stack i.e. your Internet Connection. CableNut provides a way to tweak almost every possible TCP registry entry .(http://www.docsdownloads.com/Tier1/cablenut.htm) This works great!For music I think this is the best Soulseek(tm) is a unique ad-free, spyware free, and just plain free file sharing application.(http://www.slsknet.org/) Lots of hard to find stuff can be found there too!

Edited to fix links.


----------



## xico

RoseD1 said:


> "What is CableNut?
> CableNut is a great tool for optimizing your Windows TCP/IP stack i.e. your Internet Connection. CableNut provides a way to tweak almost every possible TCP registry entry .(http://www.docsdownloads.com/Tier1/cablenut.htm) This works great!For music I think this is the best Soulseek(tm) is a unique ad-free, spyware free, and just plain free file sharing application.(http://www.slsknet.org/) Lots of hard to find stuff can be found there too!


Your links don't work. 

http://www.slsknet.org/


----------



## rogan

It does if you take the and off the 'this' of the link...


----------



## JohnWill

xico said:


> Your links don't work.


Now they do.


----------



## xico

JohnWill said:


> Now they do.


Thanks, John!


----------



## Space Cowboy

New Version Of One Of My favorites :up:

Volumouse v1.31


----------



## Kenny94

Source: Cloudeight Information Avenue.

We don't know about you, but when we want to delete something, we want to delete it. We don't want Windows to tell us we can't delete the file because it's in use. You know what we mean! It's annoying. And in use by what? Sometimes it may be in use by three or four different programs; but which programs. We've found this nifty little utility that adds an entry to your right-click menu. When you right-click to delete a file and Windows says you can't, show Windows who's the boss! Unblock allows you to delete the files you want to delete when you want to delete them, regardless of what Windows might say. After all, we own Windows, windows does not own us - right?

If you've ever tried to delete a program or a file because one of these reasons:

Cannot delete file: Access is denied | There has been a sharing violation | The source or destination file may be in use.
The file is in use by another program or user | Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

It's a great freeware program that is bound to come in handy on many occasions. It's lightweight, doesn't use a lot of resources and is ready when you are.... ...:up:


----------



## hewee

I have [email protected] but have 98SE and Unlocker that seems to be a lot better will only work on Windows 2000 / XP / 2003.


----------



## cromaczs07

i've read most of your posts but i cant find any video or dvd editor... are there any freeware that could cater my needs?

thanks!


----------



## gameman

Flashnote is a great little notepad replacement. You can create notes, and subnotes, rename edit, import and export notes. And it even remembers your place in a particular note.
http://softvoile.com/flashnote/

Also clipdiary is great too for keeping a log of all your recent clipboard activity.
http://softvoile.com/clipdiary/

Two little apps I use ALL the time!

-Game


----------



## jp1203

cromaczs07 said:


> i've read most of your posts but i cant find any video or dvd editor... are there any freeware that could cater my needs?
> 
> thanks!


I use FinalCut Pro 2 on my Mac, but that's not free.

A free one that I've tried is Jahshaka. http://www.jahahaka.org/

J.S.


----------



## holy_saiyan1

The Dynamic Duo
-Spybot Search & Destroy
-Ad-Aware

Instant Messaging
-aMSN: It's almost exactly like MSN Messenger... only it's open-source. And it runs on Windows, Mac, *and* Linux. :up: 
-Messenger Plus!: Skin, plug, tweak, and customize the heck out of MSN Messenger!

System Management
-CacheMan: RAM and swap-file manager. Works great!

Security
-PeerGuardian 2: Keep unsavory fellows from connecting to your computer. Not a replacement for a firewall, but an excellent supplement.
-HiJack This: Recommended by 9 out of 10 TSG Security forum dwellers!


----------



## franca

Fresh Diagnose (Windows)

http://www.freshdevices.com/freshdiag.html

Fresh Diagnose is a program that will tell you everything from the serial number of almost any item in you machine to the codecs you have installed on you machine to the guy on the assembly line who made it (HAHA Not really).

Fresh Diagnose will tell you almost anything you ever imagined and more. It also has a handy feature that will generate a report. This will be a big help if your machine crashes and you cant figure out what changed. Simply compare it to a report you created earlier and find the problem much faster.


----------



## stantley

I also like Fresh Diagnose. Another feature I like is the Benchmark section. I used to run the benchmarks about once a month, but now maybe only every 3 months.

The harddrive benchmark came in handy when I was comparing different defrag software. I would run the benchmark before and after defragging and it did show improvement.

Another time it seemed like my cd-rom was slowing down so I ran the benchmark, compared it with a old one and it had indeed slowed down. I ended up downloading a new version of the firmware and it speeded up.

So the benchmarks are useful in monitoring hardware performance.


----------



## jp1203

I liked Everest, which did the same basic things as Fresh Diagnose, but more. They took it away, though. Luckily for me, I still have the free version that they once offered.


----------



## stantley

Yeah, Everest is very good too. When they discontinued the free version, I kept version 1.51.195 which seems to have the most functionality.


----------



## jp1203

I kept 2.0


----------



## kidcnote

http://www.pixpond.com/1/1rhahg.jpg
2.20.405 here


----------



## BanditFlyer

Anybody know of any freeware that does something similar to AutoCad?


----------



## Pistoff

BanditFlyer said:


> Anybody know of any freeware that does something similar to AutoCad?


ER- Check your messages. :up: 
R


----------



## hewee

Free CAD Software here.
http://www.bakhter.com/html/freeware/cad_software.html


----------



## BanditFlyer

Thanks hewee! :up:


----------



## xico

hewee said:


> Free CAD Software here.
> http://www.bakhter.com/html/freeware/cad_software.html


What a site! Thanks, Hewee! :up:


----------



## imidiot

can still find everest here.

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=everesthome


----------



## ~Candy~

Anyone have a 'favorite' newsreader?  I'm so confused by the choices.

http://www.download.com/RSS-Readers/3150-9227_4-0.html


----------



## stantley

I use Firefox's built in RSS reader which works at some sites and the Firefox extension 'Sage' which works at most other sites. They seem to work fairly well.


----------



## ~Candy~

Firefox


----------



## stantley

Sure, in fact the Firefox built in RSS reader even works at TSG, how cool is that?


----------



## hewee

Your welcome BanditFlyer and xico.

Just double check what you want to get even if it says free to make sure that is is not a demo that is free but time runs out. 

I have used the site to get lots of filters, plug-ins.


----------



## findinforums

firefox, miranda, skype..


----------



## Island Girl

SiteAdvisor was developed originally for Firefox. It was then purchased by McAfee. Now you can download the I.E. version. Very small tool that let's you know when you Google which sites are "SAFE". You get a Green check mark when they're safe. A Red X when they're not. I don't feel safe without it now www.siteadvisor.com ...
Also go to www.camchatting.com/cgi-bin/remret.cgi and bookmark so that you can copy and paste to reformat such things as E-mail that are broken up with>>>>>in them.
God Speed....


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Anyone have a 'favorite' newsreader?  I'm so confused by the choices.
> 
> http://www.download.com/RSS-Readers/3150-9227_4-0.html


Forte Free Agent.


----------



## michael_jii

stantley said:


> Sure, in fact the Firefox built in RSS reader even works at TSG, how cool is that?


yupo, they're called live bookmarks. and they work a treat


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks John, I'll check that out. I have FF installed, but only use it for sites I can't access via IE as my security settings are set too high


----------



## Island Girl

While cleaning up my PC to give to my son ( I ordered a new one from Dell, Can't wait!) I had a file I couldn't get rid of. I Googled and found "Highjackthis"
I downloaded it and was very impressed. I did a scan found the file and deleted it. It was very easy to use and also backs up the file in case you screw up (which isn't easy to do if you're careful). Sorry I don't have the URL but I'm sure you can find it with Google easily.:up:


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, HijackThis is well known here, but it's VERY EASY to shaft yourself with it if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## dotty999

Whoever posted the cat zip file many pages back (sorry dunno who as it was way back) was absolutely a joy for cat lovers, Im now the proud owner of 3 cats strutting their stuff all over my pc and its brill! many thanks Dotty


----------



## cromaczs07

i posted the cats... thanks for appreciatinG!


----------



## ~Candy~

Post it again, I missed it


----------



## Island Girl

Thanks for the heads up. I was looking for a nasty file that I couldn't get rid of and found it right away. It did the trick for me but won't likely have to use it again real soon. Anything specific I need to be aware of?


----------



## cromaczs07

THE CATS

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-51.html

look for my post here... hehe! im not on my pc...that's why i can upload it again... heheh!


----------



## dotty999

cromaczs07 said:


> i posted the cats... thanks for appreciatinG!


WTG Crom they make my day! its the best freeware ever, absolutely brill,, thanks a lot
Dotty


----------



## craigwp

*Does anyone know if there is a freeware program (that you would recommend) that can be used as a motion detector ? Ideally I'd like to be able to either take single pictures when motion is detected . Or I'd like to take pictures at certain intervals like every 20 minutes etc.

Thanks in advance*


----------



## ~Candy~

What are you taking pictures with? I have some outdoor cameras and there is motion detecting software that comes with them. It sends me an automatic email so I can view from where ever in the world I happen to be. Sometimes, it does get irritating when there is a windy day


----------



## kidcnote

craigwp said:


> *Does anyone know if there is a freeware program (that you would recommend) that can be used as a motion detector ? *


http://www.google.com/search?source...2,DVFC:en&q=freeware+motion+detector+program+


----------



## craigwp

AcaCandy said:


> What are you taking pictures with? I have some outdoor cameras and there is motion detecting software that comes with them. It sends me an automatic email so I can view from where ever in the world I happen to be. Sometimes, it does get irritating when there is a windy day


*I found the solution and it works awesome. It's a MS power toy called "timershot"
Piece of cake to set up and use.
Thanks for responding  *


----------



## cromaczs07

i am in need of a software that could serve as an image viewer that i can use to directly burn the photos/images to a CD... thank you very much! there are numerous list of freeware viewers but i can not find a writer... 
could you help me, thanks again..


----------



## hewee

FastStone Image Viewer
http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

But don't know of one that lets you burn from the image program.


----------



## cromaczs07

thanks hewee but i think i found PICASA but it is a bit complicated...


----------



## hewee

Go here because it says burn to CD.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## KMW

dotty999 said:


> Whoever posted the cat zip file many pages back (sorry dunno who as it was way back) was absolutely a joy for cat lovers, Im now the proud owner of 3 cats strutting their stuff all over my pc and its brill! many thanks Dotty


hehe I found if I kept opening each file a few times I got more then three cute kittens running up and down the screen, but I did it on a friends computer rather than mine


----------



## ~Candy~

I still can't find the link


----------



## Deke40

Candy, Is this it? #756

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-51.html#post3469877


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks, I think that is it


----------



## xico

Does anyone know of a free CD/DVD burner? I have Nero in various versions, but on my main computer I'm having trouble burning files . . . like notepad I was having problems burning my snapshots until I started using hp DVD-R, but that doesn't seem to be working for the notepad files.

Oh, yes, it burns them, but the CD is blank. Burn completed successsfully. But it's a blank I've reinstalled Nero in various versions several times . . . free copies that came with the DVD hardware . . . including Pioneer. Nero has a 7ed for $79, but I don't trust Nero . . . unless it's all me and I'm doing something totally wrong.

No, I'm not putting the disc in upside down. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP


----------



## dotty999

my fav is still the cutie cats


----------



## xico

JohnWill said:


> DeepBurner
> 
> CDburnerXP


Thank you, John. I appreciate this!:up:


----------



## cromaczs07

candy i posted the link earlier....huhuhuhu!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm sure you did, but I couldn't find it 

No worries.....it was cute


----------



## Space Cowboy

Open Source Freeware : 400+ free applications and utilities


----------



## Eriksrocks

Your avatar scares me.


----------



## WhitPhil

PagePlus
PhotoPlus
WebPlus
DrawPlus
3DPlus

http://freeserifsoftware.com/


----------



## xico

WhitPhil said:


> PagePlus
> PhotoPlus
> WebPlus
> DrawPlus
> 3DPlus
> 
> http://freeserifsoftware.com/


Thanks Phil! Fantastic! :up:


----------



## keepthekeys

I have fallen in love with this site, but there is another that gets equal time.

World Start is basically the same as this site - advice, etc. Try it out.

www.worldstart.com


----------



## dotty999

keepthekeys said:


> I have fallen in love with this site, but there is another that gets equal time.
> 
> World Start is basically the same as this site - advice, etc. Try it out.
> 
> www.worldstart.com


It looks cool thanks Keep will have a good look around:up:


----------



## taina

I just stumbled on this one. This is a StickyPad very clean and easy to use and is freeware. Take a look.

http://www.greeneclipsesoftware.com/stickypad.html


----------



## loserOlimbs

Just thought of this one. It may have been mentioned already earlier.
Foxit
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php

A free PDF reader, I like it better then Adobe Reader myself.


----------



## ranshubert

Was looking for a list like this in a different post, so my favorite one is:
PCPal - www.pcapal.com

(-:


----------



## CyTech

ranshubert said:


> Was looking for a list like this in a different post, so my favorite one is:
> PCPal - www.pcapal.com
> 
> (-:


I think you may mean www.pcpal.com


----------



## JohnWill

ranshubert said:


> Was looking for a list like this in a different post, so my favorite one is:
> PCPal - www.pcapal.com
> 
> (-:


Of all the neat free applications available, this is your favorite?


----------



## captainclean

i have just come across Silent Bob...

http://www.brothersoft.com/mp3_audio/sound_recorder/silent-bob_597.html

it lets you record sound from the internet...i used it to record a radio broadcast.

ther captain


----------



## tamilynn63

captainclean said:


> i have just come across Silent Bob...
> 
> http://www.brothersoft.com/mp3_audio/sound_recorder/silent-bob_597.html
> 
> it lets you record sound from the internet...i used it to record a radio broadcast.
> 
> ther captain


I tried to download and keep getting parameter incorrect? tried both mirror sites


----------



## WhitPhil

Quick Download Top left  is to this EXE file?


----------



## Ariesjill

Hi,

I'm new here, am sure you guys will have to endure me any minute when either my desktop or lappy get PMS or I get insecure re how to do something......right now I am in "everything's fine" mode....this never lasts.

Anyhow, one of my very fav freewares....lovely, tiny little file, is called UNLOCKER.
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#download

This cutie will help you to rid your systems of anything the usual methods fail in. It is accessed via right click menus, has little gold wand with star on top icon....and it WORKS .

Some stubborn objects will require rebooting, but the program will tell you if this is the case.

Enjoy!!!
Jill


----------



## captainclean

sorry that did not work.

try this instead:

http://www.freeware.de/software/download/Download_7826.html

ther captain

this page tells you what adjustments to make to your soundcard settings:

http://radio.about.com/library/weekly/aa011503a.htm


----------



## MNG0304

Another stream ripper:

Station Ripper

It has 3 levels of use, the first is free and it works well enough for me (although I may register for one of the pay levels if I want to get full integration with MediaMonkey).


----------



## cromaczs07

http://www.purgeie.com/delinv/dldelinv.htm

besides unlocker... this is also a good "eraser"....


----------



## Zri

Here are my favourite freeware utilities! I hope you all enjoy them as much as I do!

http://www.ccleaner.com/
- CCleaner
- CCleaner is a freeware system optimization and privacy tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. But the best part is that it's fast (normally taking less that a second to run) and contains NO Spyware or Adware!

http://www.theorica.net/gamexp.htm
- Game XP
- Game XP is intended to optimize the performance of your computer for gaming needs. It tweaks and modifies various XP settings (cache settings, CPU priority etc.) and optionally disables or stops several Windows services that are usually not needed. The program does not require any installation, and does not need to be running at all times. Game XP extends your operating system's capabilities and makes Windows faster and comfortable for maximum gaming experience.

http://www.theorica.net/safexp.htm
- Safe XP
- Safe XP allows users to quickly tweak various security and privacy related settings in XP. The options include Media Player settings, Services settings (error reporting, time synch, remote registry etc.), as well as and option to remove items from the Start menu, network security settings and more.
Safe XP improves your system performance and makes Windows to run faster, more secure and reliable!
It is suitable for beginners and experts!

http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/
- FreeRAM XP Pro
- FreeRAM XP Pro includes automatic memory monitoring and optimization; advanced tray support; fast, threaded freeing with a stop option; multiple system-metric monitors; a simple and attractive GUI; memory reporting and diagnostic logging; and real-time memory information. FreeRAM XP Pro's AutoFree feature intelligently scales how much RAM is freed with your current system status, thus optimizing RAM without slowing down your computer. Additionally, FreeRAM XP Pro's unique Global Memory Compression technology frees memory instantly in a way that is completely unlike other memory managers. FreeRAM XP Pro has been designed to be easy to use yet highly customizable by computer novices and experts alike.

http://www.download.com/KeyNote/3000-2074_4-10322928.html?tag=lst-0-1
- KeyNote
- KeyNote is a tabbed notebook with a Rich-Text editor, multilevel tree notes and strong encryption. It's ideal for free-form or structured information. The application stores many notes within one file. Each note can contain a hierarchical tree of topics. KeyNote features powerful editing, formatting, and search functions, and macros, templates, and plug-ins. It has an extremely configurable interface and behavior. You can import and export: text, RTF, HTML, and TreePad. It has clickable hyperlinks and the ability to drag and drop, and is freeware and open source.


----------



## halcour

This is one of the greatest threads in the existence of humanity!

This taskbar clock is excellent. It's fully customizable, and even has alarms.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/alfaclockfree.html

*AlfaClock* is a system clock enhancement that adds a fully customizable clock display, alarms, time synchronization, pop-up calendar, time announcements and more. You can format the time display many different ways, include the full date, day of the week, use 24 or 12 hour format and so on. You can also display CPU and memory information along with the time, set a background and font color - or if you do not want to change your clock display, you can just use your standard clock and take advantage of the other features. The optional time announcement feature uses a very natural sounding voice (not the old Merlin MS agent) and can be suspended during certain times of the day.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm using tClock, also found it in this thread.


----------



## Doc Holliday

TClockex is cool. Only wished the developer continue to improved it.

Found this tonight. Seems to work ok on 98se. So I assume it will work from there and up.

Vista Cursors

http://sidnak.net/aero/


----------



## techman5000

I've been an advocate of this in other threads but let me reiterate: Logmein is _awesome_ and has been a lifesaver for my business. they offer a free remote access program that's web based so you can access it from pretty much any PC. I use their program "IT reach" for my business which lets me monitor system stats and all sorts of critical information about the bevvy of systems that I have to monitor for my firm. :up:


----------



## talon03

techman5000 said:


> I've been an advocate of this in other threads but let me reiterate: Logmein is _awesome_ and has been a lifesaver for my business. they offer a free remote access program that's web based so you can access it from pretty much any PC. I use their program "IT reach" for my business which lets me monitor system stats and all sorts of critical information about the bevvy of systems that I have to monitor for my firm. :up:


Yes, I am also a fan of logmein, I use it in school to access my home computer for files, very handy if I've forgotten my flashdrive!!


----------



## Stoner

Something to check out this Sunday, July 30, 2006
WinRar seems to be releasing WinRar 3.51 to the public for free (includes the license), one day only.
That's tomorrow, so don't hesitate to check it out.
This was being discussed at Neowin.net:
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=482722


----------



## EAFiedler

Thanks *Stoner*! :up: 
I have set a reminder for tomorrow.


----------



## JohnWill

Me too!


----------



## ~Candy~

Can someone remind me?


----------



## Deke40

TClock:up: :up:

Liked it so well sent Dale Nurden a University Of Texas tee-shirt long ago. I would also send Mulder one if I had his address.


----------



## Noyb

There are several tclocks ... This is Dale's
http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm


----------



## Deke40

The very one I have been using for quite awhile.


----------



## axforts

sysmetrix, dont have the link onhand, but at wincustomize.com you can get all sorts of nifty skins for it, its a little desktop widget that tells you about ur comp and there are hundreds of themes for it, even to match windows blinds themse etc.


----------



## ~Candy~

Stoner said:


> Something to check out this Sunday, July 30, 2006
> WinRar seems to be releasing WinRar 3.51 to the public for free (includes the license), one day only.
> That's tomorrow, so don't hesitate to check it out.
> This was being discussed at Neowin.net:
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=482722


Any luck with the download yet? Seems to be crawling to load the page


----------



## Noyb

Deke40 said:


> The very one I have been using for quite awhile.


Me Too.
Wish he'd fix it so that it doesn't drop out when using Tbar AutoHide ... But I don't autohide anyway.
A Google for Tclock will find many poor substitutes ...
Just thought I'd add the link to the original.
Again ... http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm


----------



## JohnWill

Deke40 said:


> The very one I have been using for quite awhile.


Interesting, I have a totally different looking screen there.


----------



## Noyb

Here's what the original looks like ....


----------



## Deke40

John-Looks like that version is by another person other than Dale Nurden and predated it by one year(97 instead of 98.)


----------



## halcour

JohnWill said:


> I'm using tClock, also found it in this thread.


Hey John, I had tried tClock but the version I had didn't have an alarm, but I see from your screenshots that it now does. Can you tell me, does it have an option for a monthly repeating alarm? AlfaClock only has daily and weekly.

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## Stoner

AcaCandy said:


> Any luck with the download yet? Seems to be crawling to load the page


I got mine.
Check your Private Message inbox


----------



## Kenny94

WOW! It took long time for WinRar website to load. Then in their email it said: 


> IMPORTANT: You only have two attempts to download the key using this link....


 I finally got the download....


----------



## Doc Holliday

WOW!

If the old saying "Time is money" is true, then I really paid for the Winrar program sitting through all the time outs and so forth.


----------



## ~Candy~

Stoner said:


> I got mine.
> Check your Private Message inbox


Check yours 

I've got to leave for a bit.


----------



## Stoner

About the Winrar free download and key:
I've heard a lot of complaints on other forums about the slowness and often failed connections to the offer.
If anyone wants winrar 3.51 and can't retrieve the downloads, try this:

Check post 180 at http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=482722&st=165
for the key. It's the same that I downloaded from the winrar site this morning.
http://www.win-rar.com/bestoverallutility/download.php (I think, it appears dead now)

Everybody seems to get the same key. (When the system works )
Download winrar 3.51 from : http://www.rarlabs.com/rar/wrar351.exe

Install winrar 351 and drag the rarkey.rar file into an open winrar window and it should self install the key. It did for me.


----------



## JohnWill

I had given up, I'll check this post.


----------



## cromaczs07

Stoner said:


> About the Winrar free download and key:
> 
> Install winrar 351 and drag the rarkey.rar file into an open winrar window and it should self install the key. It did for me.


what i did is saved the key as *rarreg.key* and then drag it to the open winrar window and it says correct registration...

thanks!


----------



## Chroder

My favorite free app has got to be Firefox  There's not much else other then FF that is free on my PC.


----------



## hewee

cromaczs07 said:


> what i did is saved the key as *rarreg.key* and then drag it to the open winrar window and it says correct registration...
> 
> thanks!


Thanks what you said worked.

Here is the file to make it is so just save it and then drag it to the open winrar window


----------



## Dude044

Thanks for the winrar links Stoner, all i had to do was click on the Key zip and it extracted to winrar no problem :up:


----------



## Stoner

Glad to help


----------



## Stoner

For anyone that missed the deal on the free Winrar 3.51 plus the key, it appears the offer may be repeated:

http://www.win-rar.com/bestoverallutility/



> The campaign is over!
> 
> Thank you for voting for WinRAR for the SIAF People's Choice Award!
> 
> If you couldn't download your free WinRAR key or haven't received the instructions e-mail yet, don't worry! All registered users will receive their key.
> 
> More than 40,000 people were able to receive a free license key for WinRAR 3.51 non upgradeable version. We were overwhelmed by the response and so were our servers: they had quite some trouble handling all the visitors.
> 
> If you are one of the people who was not able to get his share of the pie, don't worry, we are working on another solution to extend our special offer to you and all the other people who were unable to take advantage of the offer.
> 
> We should have a solution within the next few days. Please sign up to receive our newsletter so that you will be able to learn about this new offer as soon as it is released. Click here
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## cromaczs07

hewee said:


> Thanks what you said worked.


guess what? it did not worked for XP? my pc in the office is Win98, at home i got xp, it did not work...


----------



## hewee

cromaczs07 said:


> guess what? it did not worked for XP? my pc in the office is Win98, at home i got xp, it did not work...


Ok I have 98 so guess that is why what you posted worked for me.

So guess your have to use rarreg.key for 98 and maybe ME and rarkey.rar on XP.


----------



## cromaczs07

used both for the XP.... nothing happened. i dont know but i tried comparing the two and both are the same.... registered as a special offer...


----------



## astrodaddy

Not sure if its been posted but heres a great calendar/organizer! Uses very little system resources.

Rainlender

And heres a neat program that keeps Outlook Express open in the system tray. If you use Outlook Express, this little program will automatically start it for you when you start your com and hide it in the system tray!

HideOE


----------



## jp1203

Why use Outlook Express when you can use Mozilla Thunderbird?


----------



## JohnWill

JStergis said:


> Why use Outlook Express when you can use Mozilla Thunderbird?


Because in this country, we're free to choose different alternatives.


----------



## jp1203

Thunderbird does everything Outlook Express does, and more. Some people may prefer Outlook Express, though. 

Sorry, should have made it clear that that was meant to be a suggestion. I just realized that was sort of insulting...


----------



## Space Cowboy

*PlacesBar Editor*

Very nice stand alone exe .. Just found it today


----------



## franca

SightSpeed.........

http://www.topdrawerdownloads.com/download/104761


----------



## Kenny94

Instantly share files and transfer data conveniently! 
http://store.worldstart.com/product.php?productid=2650

The 6 feet long cable and has over-current protection sold me.


----------



## JohnWill

Of course, for most computers, a $4 Ethernet crossover cable will do the same trick.


----------



## Kenny94

> Of course, for most computers, a $4 Ethernet crossover cable will do the same trick.


This never entered my mind.... Seriously!


----------



## Kenny94

BTW..... I meant to post this in "New Deal of Day" Thread. Oh well.....


----------



## talon03

Kenny94 said:


> BTW..... I meant to post this in "New Deal of Day" Thread. Oh well.....


Lol was wonderin!


----------



## hewee

NORTON SYSTEMWORKS PREMIER 2006
$70.00 Rebate
Symantec:
For Windows
Outpost #: 4585597
Solve Problems and Recover Easily With Smart Protection

Limit 1 per Household.

Price: $ 70.00
After Rebate: $ 0.00

http://shop4.outpost.com/{2PN32WyUuzS2S9AOdrjakA**.node2}/product/4585597

Says for Windows® XP Home Edition/Professional but it has NORTON SYSTEMWORKS PREMIER 2005 on the CD so you can run last year version on 98 and ME.


----------



## ~Candy~

I think you confused Hewee now too


----------



## JohnWill

Of course, IMO, you have to have a screw loose to install NSW on your system!


----------



## ~Candy~

I have 2005 installed 

When it works, it works fine. So far, no problems on the laptop. I did pick up 2006 free after rebate, waiting for this one to expire before I attempt an upgrade


----------



## JohnWill

And who said you "didn't" have a screw loose?


----------



## hewee

AcaCandy said:


> I think you confused Hewee now too


Opps wrong thread  Can you move the above post of mine to New Deal of Day?


----------



## jp1203

The only Norton product I will deal with is Ghost, and that's because we use it for imaging machines at school.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I use an old Version of Disk Doctor and Speedisk as well as Ghost


----------



## bearbottoms

OMG...there are too many to list. I use my personal website to maintain a list of my favorites. I can get to that no matter where I am or whose computer I'm on. You can see the list of my favorites at: http://members.cox.net/bearbottoms1

In fact, I'm on constant alert for new or better stuff...make updates all too frequently...it's almost become obsessive.


----------



## bearbottoms

Space Cowboy said:


> Gota quick question?
> 
> Can you resize and compress a jpeg with IrfanView.
> 
> Also .. When I double click or launch a pic can I set it up to show the pic full screen without any toolbars or borders?
> 
> Thanks


For resizing etc. I find this to be the greatest http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/image_resizer.php Of course, for graphics...I use the GIMP http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html


----------



## bearbottoms

STRANGER4233 said:


> I HAVE MULTIPLE E-MAIL ACCOUNTS, AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE EASIEST, MOST CONVENIENT TO USE SOFTWARE WOULD BE TO CHECK ALL MY MAIL AT ONCE? Thanks!


Try FreePops http://www.freepops.org/en/


----------



## jp1203

bearbottoms said:


> For resizing etc. I find this to be the greatest http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/image_resizer.php


Good One!

Also, for multiple e-mail addys,Thunderbird is good. I have three POP3s feeding into it, and when it starts, it automatically downloads from all three at startup, every five minutes (changeable from 0 to about anything), and whenever I click Get Mail.


----------



## ~Candy~

Outlook Express does the same thing


----------



## jp1203

great site, bearbottoms. I think we have an Open Source/Freeware expert on our hands.


----------



## jp1203

AcaCandy said:


> Outlook Express does the same thing


Yes, but a lot of people prefer Thunderbird because of the less annoying interface, the fact that Microsoft didn't create it, and because it's open-source (for those who like to change it around a little and recompile it)


----------



## John Burns

JStergis said:


> it automatically downloads from all three at startup, every five minutes (changeable from 0 to about anything), and whenever I click Get Mail.


There is a mail manager program - PopPeeper which also does this, I believe. I get multiple mail notices and can delete them from the PopPeeper box before they ever get to my mail services. Link is:

http://poppeeper.com/

Been using it for several years - good program.


----------



## bearbottoms

craigwp said:


> *Does anyone know if there is a freeware program (that you would recommend) that can be used as a motion detector ? Ideally I'd like to be able to either take single pictures when motion is detected . Or I'd like to take pictures at certain intervals like every 20 minutes etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance*


I know of two: Cat Spy is a video surveillance application. It includes complex motion detection, a pre-motion recording facility and supports all DirectX 9.0 compatible capture devices. Images are recorded as an AVI file and compressed by any DirectX 9.0 compatible compressor installed on your machine. http://www.catspy.de/

and HSSVSS is a High quality motion detecting or time lapse surveillance system. HSSVSS is easy. Just plug in your USB camera (webcam or whatever) and click "ON" - very simple interface. http://www.hssvss.com/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Stumbled onto this one today .. I like the minimizer 

Linky


----------



## bearbottoms

I guess if I had to list a favorite, it would be Sandboxie. The Virtual Surfing concept is rather new for most folks, and the malware is getting smarter...using your task manager et.al. to shutdown your security programs for gosh sakes.

http://www.sandboxie.com/


----------



## JohnWill

Of course, Microsoft Virtual PC is now free, and gives you a complete virtual machine to play with.


----------



## talon03

AcaCandy said:


> Outlook Express does the same thing


Yeah, some of us like to shop around!! 
I'm one of those people that thinks Windows is good, for what it is. But I'm also very willing to try any Linux distro shoved my way, and I feel OSX has a very cool GUI!!


----------



## jp1203

JohnWill said:


> Of course, Microsoft Virtual PC is now free, and gives you a complete virtual machine to play with.


I'll have to get that!


----------



## John Burns

"SIW is a System Information tool that gathers detailed information about your system properties and settings. A utility that includes detailed specs for Motherboard, BIOS, CPU, Devices, Memory, Video, Drives, Ports, Printers. It displays information about Operating System, Installed Programs, Processes, Services, Product Key (CD key), Serial Numbers, Users, Open Files, System uptime, Users, Network, Network Shares, and more, as well as real-time monitors for CPU, Memory, Page File usage and network traffic. SIW also displays currently active network connections, Passwords hidden behind asterisks, installed codecs, and more. A standalone tool that does not require installation."

Sounds like Everest (which as I understand it, is no longer available) or Belarc. Tried it - nice little tool.

http://www.sharewareconnection.com/siw.htm


----------



## WhitPhil

John:

The advisor is still available. In fact, a new version was released recently as well as an update to it's MS security information.


----------



## John Burns

WhitPhil said:


> John:
> 
> The advisor is still available. In fact, a new version was released recently as well as an update to it's MS security information.


I know Belarc Advisor is still available - I just updated mine. I was referring to Everest as not being still available - sorry if it wasn't clear.


----------



## WhitPhil

John Burns said:


> sorry if it wasn't clear.


John, no. My bad. Only reading what I "thought" I was reading!!!


----------



## Space Cowboy

Nice Site 

Ultimate List of Free Windows Software from Microsoft


----------



## jp1203

Nice


----------



## bearbottoms

Space Cowboy said:


> Nice Site
> 
> Ultimate List of Free Windows Software from Microsoft


This is nice unless your trying to move further away from Microsoft.


----------



## ~Candy~

bearbottoms said:


> I know of two: Cat Spy is a video surveillance application. It includes complex motion detection, a pre-motion recording facility and supports all DirectX 9.0 compatible capture devices. Images are recorded as an AVI file and compressed by any DirectX 9.0 compatible compressor installed on your machine. http://www.catspy.de/
> 
> and HSSVSS is a High quality motion detecting or time lapse surveillance system. HSSVSS is easy. Just plug in your USB camera (webcam or whatever) and click "ON"  very simple interface. http://www.hssvss.com/


Anything similar that will also record audio on my web cam?


----------



## bearbottoms

JohnWill said:


> Of course, Microsoft Virtual PC is now free, and gives you a complete virtual machine to play with.


Microsoft releasing Virtual PC for free sounds attractive but there's a major qualification. If you use Windows as the operating system for your Virtual PC then you need to buy a separate full copy of Windows as you can't legally use the same copy that's installed on your real PC.

You could, of course, install a free Linux distro like Ubuntu for your Virtual PC. However, if you are going to do that then you might as well use the VMWare Player. It's also free and a better product than Virtual PC. You can't create a virtual PC with VMWare Player; it only allows you to run one that's already been created. But there are many pre-configured machines ("appliances") available for free download. You could also create an appliance using Virtual PC 2004 as VMWare Reader can use Virtual PC images. Free, Windows 2000 SP4 and later, 18.2MB

Sandboxie is much easier...the difference between virtual surfing and virtual pc's.


----------



## bearbottoms

AcaCandy said:


> Anything similar that will also record audio on my web cam?


Hmmmm, I know of nothing like that. As I think about it, these programs see the video your capture device is seeing...but they do not hear what your capture device is hearing. Besides, they take a quick snapshot of the motion, albeit maybe several frames...but do not capture streams as would be needed to capture audio.

I know of no such streaming audio and motion detection surveillance free software. Maybe out there in the commercial security world...maybe the big bucks?


----------



## ~Candy~

I am able to catch streaming video with my USB webcam. There is an option to do sound as well, I just can't seem to be able to co-ordinate the two. I'm starting the capture via remote desktop, so that may be an issue as well. I'll try capturing from the computer that the device is connected to when I get a chance to get to that computer  It's hubby's and he's protective of it


----------



## bearbottoms

AcaCandy said:


> I am able to catch streaming video with my USB webcam. There is an option to do sound as well, I just can't seem to be able to co-ordinate the two. I'm starting the capture via remote desktop, so that may be an issue as well. I'll try capturing from the computer that the device is connected to when I get a chance to get to that computer  It's hubby's and he's protective of it


So you have kids eh?


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, not me.....but, I don't think you could count a 36 year old as a kid, although most of the time, it's like having a 6 year old around


----------



## JohnWill

bearbottoms said:


> Microsoft releasing Virtual PC for free sounds attractive but there's a major qualification. If you use Windows as the operating system for your Virtual PC then you need to buy a separate full copy of Windows as you can't legally use the same copy that's installed on your real PC.
> 
> You could, of course, install a free Linux distro like Ubuntu for your Virtual PC. However, if you are going to do that then you might as well use the VMWare Player. It's also free and a better product than Virtual PC. You can't create a virtual PC with VMWare Player; it only allows you to run one that's already been created. But there are many pre-configured machines ("appliances") available for free download. You could also create an appliance using Virtual PC 2004 as VMWare Reader can use Virtual PC images. Free, Windows 2000 SP4 and later, 18.2MB
> 
> Sandboxie is much easier...the difference between virtual surfing and virtual pc's.


I use an MSDN copy of Windows in my VM, the license is for 10 copies of each product.


----------



## bearbottoms

JohnWill said:


> I use an MSDN copy of Windows in my VM, the license is for 10 copies of each product.


Dang....your lucky....I wish everyone had one of those


----------



## jp1203

Of course, you pay dearly for an MSDN subscription.



> Individual Retail Purchases
> Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition
> $549.00
> $799.00
> Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office
> $549.00
> $799.00
> Visual Studio 2005 Standard Edition
> $199.00
> $299.00
> Visual Source Safe 2005
> $279.00
> $549.00
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Test Load Agent
> N/A
> $5,089.00
> 
> CAL
> 
> Server
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server
> 
> $499.00
> 
> $2,799.00
> Individual Purchases with MSDN Subscription
> 
> Renewal*
> 
> New
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Suite with MSDN Premium Subscription**
> 
> $3,499.00
> 
> $10,939.00
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Edition for Software Architects with MSDN Premium Subscription**
> $2,299.00
> $5,469.00
> 
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Edition for Software Developers with MSDN Premium Subscription**
> $2,299.00
> $5,469.00
> 
> Visual Studio 2005 Team Edition for Software Testers with MSDN Premium Subscription**
> $2,299.00
> $5,469.00
> 
> Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition with MSDN Premium Subscription
> $1,999.00
> $2,499.00
> Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition with MSDN Professional Subscription
> $799.00
> $1,199.00
> Microsoft Operating Systems Subscription
> $499.00
> $699.00
> Microsoft Library Subscription
> $99.00
> $199.00


The second amount is for the full version, the first is an upgrade.

Sorry about the layout...I cleaned it up a little from the table.


----------



## ~Candy~

MVPs get a subscription to that or TechNet for free  

I love mine as well


----------



## JohnWill

Yep, that $0.00 check I write every year is a killer.


----------



## ferrija1

Can't anyone get a subscription to TechNet? I get it.


----------



## bearbottoms

Well, the great majority of us do not have such good fortune. Unless you have 10 licensed copies of Windows, I still recommend Sandboxie


----------



## bearbottoms

Dang....bears have 5 toes....back to the drawing board


----------



## ferrija1

bearbottoms said:


> Well, the great majority of us do not have such good fortune. Unless you have 10 licensed copies of Windows, I still recommend Sandboxie


????????
you were talking about Sandboxie here:http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/493200-solved-best-anti-virus-program.html#post3897808



bearbottoms said:


> Dang....bears have 5 toes....back to the drawing board


lol


----------



## bearbottoms

ferrija1 said:


> ????????
> you were talking about Sandboxie here:http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/493200-solved-best-anti-virus-program.html#post3897808
> 
> Ya....me talks about Sandboxie:
> 
> Run your Web browser inside the sandbox. This way any incoming, unsolicited software (spyware, malware and the like) that you download, is trapped in the sandbox. Changes made to your list of Favorites or Bookmarks, hijacking of your preferred start page, new and unwanted icons on your desktop -- all these, and more, are trapped in and bound to the sandbox. You could try a new toolbar add-on, browser extension or just about any kind of software. If you don't like it, you throw away the sandbox, and start again with a fresh sandbox. On the other hand, if you do like the new piece of software, you can re-install it outside the sandbox so it becomes a permanent part of your system. Sandboxie intercepts changes to both your files and registry settings, making it virtually impossible for any software to reach outside the sandbox. Sandboxie traps cached browser items into the sandbox as a by-product of normal operation, so when you throw away the sandbox, all the history records and other side-effects of your browsing disappear as well. Very easy to use, install and when you run the program from it's Sandboxie icon, it opens your default browser and your inside the sand box. The only way you can tell your in the sand box, is the fact you ran your browser by clicking the SandBoxie icon. You can also run other kinds of programs that go to the Internet inside the sandbox.


----------



## ferrija1

oh ok


----------



## ~Candy~

I still need a program to record audio that will work with my DLINK USB web cam via remote desktop.....it's gotta be out there somewhere


----------



## kidcnote

AcaCandy said:


> I still need a program to record audio that will work with my DLINK USB web cam via remote desktop.....it's gotta be out there somewhere


http://fyad.org/gg7n Google is your friend


----------



## ~Candy~

Don't roll your eyes at me kiddo  

Thanks, I'll check it out and report back


----------



## kidcnote

AcaCandy said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me kiddo
> Thanks, I'll check it out and report back


 May the Google Force be with you


----------



## wolfal

Great thread !! I pcked up a lot of good info here.

Al


----------



## aacm

Guys Thanks so much for your information ...... THIS is a great thread and I appreciated all to all .... who give so much information and links .... Thanks again ..

AACM:up:


----------



## franca

Type less and do more on your computer.

Launch programs and web pages, play your favorite songs in iTunes, manage your bookmarks  all in a fraction of a second.

http://colibri.leetspeak.org/


----------



## hewee

*Get Bryce 5 for free​*
Download Bryce 5 Free

It's now even easier to create breathtakingly realistic 3D landscapes and animations with Bryce. For a limited time, DAZ is pleased to offer *Bryce 5 software absolutely FREE!* Now through September 6, 2006*, download Bryce 5 for no charge at Download.com. Once you have completed your installation, you will be prompted to register your copy at the DAZ3D.com website to receive your Bryce 5 serial number. At that time, you'll also be able to download the Bryce 5 presets. Strike an optimum balance between power and ease of use by integrating this innovative 3D software into your creative process.

This DAZ special offer is available only at Download.com and will absolutely end on September 6, 2006! So don't delay in picking up this gift of one of the finest landscaping and animation software applications available anywhere.

*An extensive collection of Bryce 5 original content is available as part of a special Bryce 5 Content Pack in the DAZ web store.

NOTE: Bryce 5.0 does not run under Mac OS X Tiger (Mac OS 10.4 and above).

http://www.daz3d.com/program/bryce/bryce5free.php

Your be able to download from from Download.com but your have to register at DAZ to get Bryce 5 serial number and download the Bryce 5 presets.
When you do register you should have to options to get news letters from them. I register there a couple years ago and get a news letter once a week and also get the free add-ons of the week that I can download each week. These are add-ons that they sell but once a week you can get what ever one that put up for free.
Some are for Bryce and other are for Poser.

These should be the options you can pick from and they can be changed any time later on by going to *My Account*

DAZ Subscriptions

DAZ Weekly Newsletter, Weekly Free Model, and added account benefits.
DAZ Software Newsletter.
Allow people to search for my wishlist by name or my community display email, as well as my exact email.
DAZ Platinum Club Newsletter

Plus on most your have both a PC and Mac version so if you ever think your get a Mac then download both versions.
===========================================

DAZ|Studio is also free. 
http://www.daz3d.com/program/studio/1_0index.php
http://www.daz3d.com/program/studio/1_0download.php

============================================

General Freepozitory also has free downloads.
http://forum.daz3d.com/viewforum.php?f=41

============================================

FREE MODEL OF THE WEEK
http://freebackend.daz3d.com/free_weekly/d....php?weekly=yes

Bryce Free Archive
http://freebackend.daz3d.com/free_weekly/b...rchive_list.php

Free Model Archive
http://freebackend.daz3d.com/free_weekly/archive_list.php

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok it is all easy to get. Maybe best to register at DAZ first so you don't get to the site and have to login etc so that you can can get the page that Bryce wants to take you to. If your alreally logged in you go right to the right page.
That way when you open up and you get a pop-up box that says this...

To activate this product, you need to register
online. Your Product Registration Code is:
????????(will show code where the ? is). Click "Continue" to automatically
open a web-browers and vist the registration
webpage. Then you will receive a Serial Number.

Then your see this...

Thank you for registering your copy of Bryce!
Your Product Serial ID to Activate is: Long Serial Number will be here.

Please print this, copy it, or write it down!

Then after I put in name (I used the same name I registered as at DAZ) and Serial Number I got pop up that said...

Get the Free Content!
Registration is finished. Bryce 5 will not be
complete untill you download and install the free
Content and Presets package. Click Continue to
go to the download page.

It took me here so go here to get the presets.
http://www.download.com/3000-6677_4-105751...?trid=446713850

Product: Bryce 5 Presets and Content
Product Information

Required Products: Bryce 5.

These presets and content were meant for Bryce 5.

Instructions: Please move all files into the "Presets" directory inside of your Bryce folder and restart Bryce.

All done and it is just like the paid version I have but this is from DAZ and my paid version is from Corel that cost $180.00.
There are 1000's and 1000's and 1000's of free add-ons you can download from the web.
Some of the add-on formats can also be used for Bryce, Poser and DAZ|Studio.
Even some that are made say just for Poser can be used in bryce to open the object but it may not be able to find all the added parts because Poser brakes things down into folders another way but it can be done.

Buy the way there is No install of Bryce or the Presets. Just unzip them where you want to keep the program.


----------



## Da_money124

I use VLC to play any of my media files it even plays videos I 
Download off youtube.com 
VLC Media Player
http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## John Burns

I was having problems getting rid of one of the ActiveX Contols on my pc and was given this application by k027 in CastleCops forums. It not only lists the ActiveX Controls, it gets rid of those you don't want, or no longer need. Handy little tool.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Active-XCavator.shtml


----------



## hewee

John Burns said:


> I was having problems getting rid of one of the ActiveX Contols on my pc and was given this application by k027 in CastleCops forums. It not only lists the ActiveX Controls, it gets rid of those you don't want, or no longer need. Handy little tool.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Active-XCavator.shtml


How would you know what ones are not need to delete them?

That to be is like deleting the BHO from the PC.
WinPatrol only shows I have 3 listed.
Looking in the C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files folder I see 5 things listed.
Then if I view all file types in ACDsee image viewer I have 35 files.


----------



## John Burns

I had a couple of programs which I "tried" that put ActiveX controls on my pc. I used this to remove them - but, I knew they were there and wanted to get rid of them. Also, some online scans put ActiveX controls on the pc and I don't like keeping them around, if I am not going to use them again. IF you do delete one which you really want, you can always go back to the website and get it again. CAUTION is the key word though - as in most thing we do on computers. DON'T delete anything you are not sure should be deleted.


----------



## bellgamin

XP SysPad -- get it!

This is my final word -- well... maybe not. I'll have to think about it s'more.


----------



## KMW

downloading bryce now, thanks Hewee :up:


----------



## hewee

John Burns said:


> I had a couple of programs which I "tried" that put ActiveX controls on my pc. I used this to remove them - but, I knew they were there and wanted to get rid of them. Also, some online scans put ActiveX controls on the pc and I don't like keeping them around, if I am not going to use them again. IF you do delete one which you really want, you can always go back to the website and get it again. CAUTION is the key word though - as in most thing we do on computers. DON'T delete anything you are not sure should be deleted.


Funny thing is the files can not been seen by windows but I can see them tru the image viewer program. I do see some or most are years old and you are so right they are from a online scan. Seems to be a norton online scan I did. Only way to look at any of the files is to copy them to another folder


----------



## Pistoff

Thanks hewee for the link and info about BRYCE. I have been an avid user of all Adobe® products but am willing to try something new. Referring to http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-70.html#post3923912 #1037.
PS - Keep On The Sunny Side Of Life


----------



## hewee

Pistoff said:


> Thanks hewee for the link and info about BRYCE. I have been an avid user of all Adobe® products but am willing to try something new. Referring to http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-70.html#post3923912 #1037.
> PS - Keep On The Sunny Side Of Life


Your welcome 
Get the Online Manual too from here.
http://www.daz3d.com/program/bryce/bryce5free.php
Or download it from here.
http://www.daz3d.com/program/bryce/Manual_Tutorial_Files.zip

It is a .pdf but I use foxit reader to read mine.

But like a said there are so many free stuff you can add to Bryce that you could spen the next year or more downloading things 24 hours a day.


----------



## Pistoff

Hey hewee,
Check this out - http://forums.techguy.org/security/495659-biometrics-security-measure.html


----------



## hewee

Pistoff said:


> Hey hewee,
> Check this out - http://forums.techguy.org/security/495659-biometrics-security-measure.html


 Now you work for the CIA or the NSA?


----------



## Pistoff

Actually hewee,
It was the employer whom was, in my mind, at fault. There were no passwords employed on the system. If there had been then that would have been another issue and another thread.  
And a little dumb luck may have been behind some of this.


----------



## hewee

Yea your right if the laptop you worked on was really a worked laptop that the employer owned and wanted to protect then he should of setup things better.

Still funny how you did it all so fast. Did James Bond show you how?


----------



## Pistoff

I am choked up, deeply saddened, and angry by this thread and its sobering situation. It seems that the employee that encountered a cut on their finger, is now deceased. I am going to ramble on for a few minutes to vent my frustrations. For those of you just visiting, this is in reference to: 
http://forums.techguy.org/security/495659-biometrics-security-measure.html

-Composure time 

We are not going to be upset by pre-knowledge posts by:



JohnWill said:


> Must have been watching the recent version of Mythbusters.


Or  (by myself)



Pistoff said:


> Actually hewee,
> It was the employer whom was, in my mind, at fault. There were no passwords employed on the system. If there had been then that would have been another issue and another thread.
> And a little dumb luck may have been behind some of this.


Or 



hewee said:


> Yea your right if the laptop you worked on was really a worked laptop that the employer owned and wanted to protect then he should of setup things better.
> 
> Still funny how you did it all so fast. Did James Bond show you how?


I am going to flame and vent on this subject as long as my fingertips can tap on this keyboard.

#1  I feel freakin used. I WILL NOT TOLERATE this crap again. 
I understand about company policy and trade mark equipment but this is ridiculous!
#2  This is human beings work/ideas/or slavery on this task.
#3  I feel that #1 is more about me personally and I dont need to be like that! I have issues also.
#4  I hope that NO ONE gets caught in this economic trap!

I could go on but I am frustrated to say the least and I am PISSED!!!
Please  do not flame or criticize, only pray for the family that has been left behind.


----------



## Stoner

hewee said:


> *Get Bryce 5 for free​*
> Download Bryce 5 Free
> 
> ........
> .......
> ......
> Buy the way there is No install of Bryce or the Presets. Just unzip them where you want to keep the program.


Thanks for the link to Bryce 5.
It installed ok, but I never did figure out how or where to get the presets.
The link to download.com you posted for the presets didn't work for me.
Any clues on how to get those presets?


----------



## hewee

Wow that is so very very sad to hear. Hope I did not say anything to upset you because I sure did not mean too. 
Don't know just what happen but will pray for the family.


----------



## hewee

Stoner said:


> Thanks for the link to Bryce 5.
> It installed ok, but I never did figure out how or where to get the presets.
> The link to download.com you posted for the presets didn't work for me.
> Any clues on how to get those presets?


Opps I never copied the link over right.

http://www.download.com/Bryce-Presets/3000-6677_4-10575124.html?tag=lst-0-3

He hee just do a search in the search box that came up and there was a list and it took me to the right page.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks, hewee


----------



## talon03

Pistoff said:


> I am choked up, deeply saddened, and angry by this thread and its sobering situation. It seems that the employee that encountered a cut on their finger, is now deceased. I am going to ramble on for a few minutes to vent my frustrations. For those of you just visiting, this is in reference to:
> http://forums.techguy.org/security/495659-biometrics-security-measure.html
> 
> -Composure time 
> 
> We are not going to be upset by pre-knowledge posts by:
> 
> Or  (by myself)
> 
> Or 
> 
> I am going to flame and vent on this subject as long as my fingertips can tap on this keyboard.
> 
> #1  I feel freakin used. I WILL NOT TOLERATE this crap again.
> I understand about company policy and trade mark equipment but this is ridiculous!
> #2  This is human beings work/ideas/or slavery on this task.
> #3  I feel that #1 is more about me personally and I dont need to be like that! I have issues also.
> #4  I hope that NO ONE gets caught in this economic trap!
> 
> I could go on but I am frustrated to say the least and I am PISSED!!!
> Please  do not flame or criticize, only pray for the family that has been left behind.


.... did I miss something?


----------



## Pistoff

hewee said:


> Wow that is so very very sad to hear. Hope I did not say anything to upset you because I sure did not mean too.
> Don't know just what happen but will pray for the family.


Thanks hewee and no you did not upset me. The way that the employer handled the laptop issue and the 'cut' on the finger is what upset me. This employer knew of the accident and death of his employee prior to the laptop coming in to our store. If the employer had been strait-up with me and not have lied about the whole situation, I wouldn't have made those remarks about being able to breech a biometric security device nor would I have boasted about it with a thread. My thoughts are rambling on this subject and is probably hard to decipher at the moment.
[EDIT] I apologize, this post does not belong here at all.


----------



## hewee

Stoner said:


> Thanks, hewee


Your welcome Stoner 

I also found out later after I got my weekly newsletter that had the Subject: Bryce 5 on the house that I could download it from there too. It was in my account.
When you go to https://www.daz3d.com/account.php and after your logged in your see links in the upper left.

My Account
Order Information
Available Downloads
Available Serial Codes
Itemized Order History
Account Preferences
Your Preferences
Shipping Addresses
Modify Account
Payment Methods

I clicked on Available Downloads and it had Bryce 5.0 Application (PC) and Bryce 5.0 Application (MAC) both listed. They were in the DAZ exe type of zip. They were also over 92 MB each so guess they had the preset already added. Anyhow I download them both.
Then if you click on Available Serial Codes it took me to a page that had...
Software Serial Numbers:
Product Name Product Serial
Free Bryce 5.0 ???????-???????-???
Was the same Serial Number as the other I downloaded from downloads.com but not as long.
Don't know that one was so long because if you open the program and click on about your just see a shorter Serial Number.
Then you got you Itemized Order History that will show pass downloads you got.
When your at the Available Downloads page your see that you can download each there 4 times. But there were a couple times when there site was not working right so I could not get mu download but your download count will go down and then you can not download it. But go to the Itemized Order History page and you can reset it.
Also when you get your newsletter and click on the free product that is listed like this one here that is no longer free http://www.daz3d.com/shop.php?op=itemdetails&item=3232 if you look below your see...
Texture Template Download
Win file ps_ac1191_TranquilRoseT.exe (1.39 Mb)
Mac file ps_ac1191_TranquilRoseT.sit (2.05 Mb)

Those are other parts to to free down so you need to check there so you can get the Texture Template to go with the object you want.
See how it says Price: $14.95 but it was for free and your get a free download each week.
They may not all be for brcye so your have to read up. But lots of the things can go into more then one program but may not work the same way.

Also another good site is http://www.renderosity.com/ but you need to be a member to get around the site.
You can set your profile up to hide nude images so you don't have to see them.
But there is the Free Stuff http://www.renderosity.com/mod/freestuff/ where you can download things for bryce and other programs. Click on the dropdown by "Choose an area to browse:" and you can pick what programs have any free stuff.


----------



## hewee

Pistoff said:


> Thanks hewee and no you did not upset me. The way that the employer handled the laptop issue and the 'cut' on the finger is what upset me. This employer knew of the accident and death of his employee prior to the laptop coming in to our store. If the employer had been strait-up with me and not have lied about the whole situation, I wouldn't have made those remarks about being able to breech a biometric security device nor would I have boasted about it with a thread. My thoughts are rambling on this subject and is probably hard to decipher at the moment.
> [EDIT] I apologize, this post does not belong here at all.


It's ok with me too and I am not update. This is all sad to hear still how things happen. 
But then again if the laptop employer he really does not have to say anything about who was using it any more the someone else that brings one in that there kids use. 
Guess for you is getting a computer that the person brings in owns or has the rights to so you know your not hacking into someone else computer.


----------



## Pistoff

Thanks hewee - Point taken and you made myself feel better about the situation.  
By the way, I really enjoy Bryce - Again thanks hewee :up:


----------



## Island Girl

I hope the answer I'm looking for isn't staring me in the face. I'm wiped out and it's late...
Does anyone know of a freeware that helps you find and fix lost DLLS? They all claim to be free... well the scan _is_ free... but _not_ the fix


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Pistoff 

Now if things like what happen and what you posted here http://forums.techguy.org/3929693-post6.html get to you then make a big sign for your shop that out lines what you will or will not do. 
That you will go by what is right and be good and go by the law and if they got things to hide then that is not right that you will call the law.
Your have to come up with a good way to say everything and then have it on any papers they sign too so you know they read it and they know what will happen.


----------



## RSM123

I would like to recommend the *free* edition of A Squared .... malware / trojan scanner software.

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

It's approx a 10 meg d/load.

Having just run my version of AVG, it reported I had a trojan (FTJ.EXE) so I Googled to see what there was out there to get a second opinion.

The scan took 10 to 12 mins, and it picked up 20 tracking cookies, and three items of other malware.

It rates them according to whether they are low, med. high, high risk ... with the latter two ticked by default for either quarantining or deletion.

======

Since I just downloaded this product now, I can't say whether there will be any nag screens after some nebulous 'trial' period, but this is supposedly the free version, with pay versions having additional features, also on offer.

- Cheers.


----------



## RSM123

Janetconfused,

Re your lost dll's .... try this :

http://groups.google.co.uk/group/mi...ECOVER+LOST+DLL&rnum=2&hl=en#2105d426efdf8757

Read the second post - by Michael Solomon.

The above assumes you have the XP CD.


----------



## Stoner

Morning RSM.

Just like to note, I'm a 98se user and had some type of conflict after the upgrade of the free a-squared to version2. Windows Explorer started crashing every several minutes.
Last time I visited their forum, another person was describing the same issues after the upgrade.
From my experience, I'd suggest a bit of caution.
Untill the upgrade, all seemed compatible.


----------



## RSM123

Fair comment,

I came across the prog. via Google and installed / ran without any prob. My machines are both running XP.

Had no difficulties myself. But like you say, perhaps people should use caution.


----------



## Island Girl

RSM123 said:


> Janetconfused,
> 
> Re your lost dll's .... try this :
> 
> http://groups.google.co.uk/group/mi...ECOVER+LOST+DLL&rnum=2&hl=en#2105d426efdf8757
> 
> Read the second post - by Michael Solomon.
> 
> The above assumes you have the XP CD.


My Pc is only a month old and It tells me "your new computer does not require an operating system CD or drivers CDs. Instead, if you ever need to reinstall your software, use one of the following methods. Microsoft*Windows* system restore or Dell PC restore"
the problem is i think the software was installed improperly at the factory. Norton utilities is saying I'm missing kcams.dll (for Windows Media). However I'll check out Dell PC restore...


----------



## John Burns

RSM123 said:


> Fair comment,
> 
> I came across the prog. via Google and installed / ran without any prob. My machines are both running XP.
> 
> Had no difficulties myself. But like you say, perhaps people should use caution.


''

I have been running free A2 for over a year - the upgrade went very smoothly for me - I run XP Home, also. I was running IE6 at the time - no problem. Now I am running IE7 RC1 - still no problem.


----------



## RSM123

janetconfused,

I have three pcs, two will a full version of XP, the third is a branded Mesh pc with XP Restore Image CD.

Find that and contact Dell for assistance.


----------



## Stoner

John Burns said:


> ''
> 
> I have been running free A2 for over a year - the upgrade went very smoothly for me - I run XP Home, also. I was running IE6 at the time - no problem. Now I am running IE7 RC1 - still no problem.


I visited the a-squared forum today and the complaints like my situation were by 98se users.
What ever the conflict was, uninstalling didn't help. I had to instal a back up drive image.
Several 98se users there, are complaining that version 2 won't uninstal properly.
I too had run version 1.x for almost a year without problems.

With all the malware cleaners out there, it's a wonder there aren't more conflicts.


----------



## hewee

I have 98SE with a-squared and it seems to run ok. Slower starting up and getting updates but I have not seem to have the trouble like so many others have that I seen post over there at a-squared forums. 
But I have not tried to uninstall it either.


----------



## franca

Good news, my favorite Windows search program, X1, just cut its price from $100 to free!

http://www.x1.com/download/


----------



## RSM123

Good news for you


----------



## Annorax

One of my favorites is XML Copy Editor: http://xml-copy-editor.sourceforge.net/

A simple yet full featured XML editor that supports the following:

- XML validation (if the file is the correct XML format)
- DTD validation against an XML file
- XSD validation against an XML file
- XSL transformations
- Xpath evalutations
- Pretty print
- Tabbed interface
- Lower memory usage
- A few more things that I don't use smile.gif

It's being actively developed and is still kind of young, but works great.


----------



## Stoner

This one's for the gamers.
Open source games list at Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_games


----------



## aacm

Well thanks all and here is something a came across ...
is not free.. well is a trial, but help you with transfer data from one HD to another and much more... 
Nice .. hope you will like it. they call it VICEVERSA

http://www.tgrmn.com/


----------



## ozonebfree

Process Guard
http://www.diamondcs.com.au/processguard/

Ewido
http://www.ewido.net/en/download/

download the free ones


----------



## hewee

I have not tried this yet.

Image Armada
http://www.tangent3d.co.uk/armada/home/home.htm

You can download Exhibitions from here and watch what was made too.
http://www.tangent3d.co.uk/armada/exhibitions/exhibitions.htm
They are .exe file but there is no install. It is a self playing type of file.


----------



## iltos

hewee said:


> I have not tried this yet.
> 
> Image Armada
> http://www.tangent3d.co.uk/armada/home/home.htm
> 
> You can download Exhibitions from here and watch what was made too.
> http://www.tangent3d.co.uk/armada/exhibitions/exhibitions.htm
> They are .exe file but there is no install. It is a self playing type of file.


very interesting idea, hewee...thanks for the link :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome iltos.


----------



## cromaczs07

are there any speech recognition engine tha is free? i am having a hard time googling for it. 
thanks!


----------



## jp1203

Free/Open Source Speech Recognition would be nice, but I doubt there are any. If anyone finds one, let me know! I'd like it too.

Maybe OpenOffice will give speech recognition a shot in one of their upcoming versions.


----------



## xico

Marijuana Arrests at Record Level
New figures released by the FBI this week show marijuana arrests are now at an all time high. More than seven-hundred eighty thousand people were arrested last year for marijuana violations. Thats over forty percent of all drug arrests in the United States. Almost nine in ten were arrested for possession. Allen St. Pierre of NORML - The National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws said: "Arresting hundreds of thousands of Americans who smoke marijuana responsibly needlessly destroys the lives of otherwise law abiding citizens It makes no sense to continue to treat nearly half of all Americans as criminals for their use of a substance that poses no greater health risks than alcohol or tobacco.

http://www.democracynow.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/20/1412233

tHAT'S 780,000 people who were arrested for marijuana violations! And we, the people, have to pay good tax dollars to take care of them. Phooey. Legalize it, and put the money into libraries and schools!


----------



## hewee

Yea and look at the money they would by taxing it too.  Sure a better way to help out.


----------



## Stoner

xico said:


> Marijuana Arrests at Record Level
> New figures released by the FBI this week show marijuana arrests are now at an all time high. More than seven-hundred eighty thousand people were arrested last year for marijuana violations. Thats over forty percent of all drug arrests in the United States. Almost nine in ten were arrested for possession. Allen St. Pierre of NORML - The National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws said: "Arresting hundreds of thousands of Americans who smoke marijuana responsibly needlessly destroys the lives of otherwise law abiding citizens It makes no sense to continue to treat nearly half of all Americans as criminals for their use of a substance that poses no greater health risks than alcohol or tobacco.
> 
> http://www.democracynow.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/20/1412233
> 
> tHAT'S 780,000 people who were arrested for marijuana violations! And we, the people, have to pay good tax dollars to take care of them. Phooey. Legalize it, and put the money into libraries and schools!


That post is better suited for Civ Debate, xico.



> Arresting hundreds of thousands of Americans who smoke marijuana responsibly


That's the funniest post I've ever seen...LOL!.....responsibly?



> Legalize it, and put the money into libraries and schools!


Legalize it and we don't need libraries and schools .....

Anyway, xico.....don't you think a statement from a group advocating drug abuse is rather biased on the subject to begin with?
Anyway, it's mostly a misdemenor now. Just pay the fine and next time get stoned in private


----------



## John Burns

I don't know if these have been posted - sort of freeware - both really helped me out of a problem just recently:

The User Profile Hive Cleanup service helps to ensure user sessions are completely terminated when a user logs off. System processes and applications occasionally maintain connections to registry keys in the user profile after a user logs off. In those cases the user session is prevented from completely ending. This can result in problems when using Roaming User Profiles in a server environment or when using locked profiles as implemented through the Shared Computer Toolkit for Windows XP.

This really sped up shutdown on both my home network pc's

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2470E2F3582&displaylang=en#QuickInfoContainer

fixwinhphelp - Repairs Windows® XP Help and Support after running Easy Cleaner - rev 03/25/2002 I had no Help and Support - this restored it on one pc.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/fixwinxphelp.htm


----------



## Higgy

cromaczs07 said:


> are there any speech recognition engine tha is free? i am having a hard time googling for it.
> thanks!


Maybe this:



> DSpeech is a TTS (Text To Speech) program with functionality of ASR
> (Automatic Speech Recognition) integrated. It is able to to read aloud the
> written text and choose the sentences to be pronounced based upon the vocal
> answers of the user. It is specifically designed to quickly and directly
> provide the functions and improved practical usefulness that are requested
> by this kind of program. In the meantime, the invasiveness and resource
> consumption is minimal.
> (DSpeech does not install itself, is very light, starts in a second and
> doesn't write anything to the registry). Some notable features of DSpeech
> are:
> 
> 1. Allows you to save the output as a .WAV or .MP3 file.
> 2. Allows you to quickly select different voices, even combine them, or
> juxtapose them in order to create dialogues between different voices.
> 3. DSpeech integrates a vocal recognition system that, through a simple
> script language, allows you to create interactive dialogues with the user.
> 4. Allows you to configure the voices in an independent way.
> 5. Thanks to apposite TAGs, it allows you to dynamically change the features
> of the voices during the playback (speed, volume and frequency), to insert
> pauses, emphasize specific words, or even to spell them out.
> 6. Allows you to capture and reproduce the content of the ClipBoard.
> 7. DSpeech is compatible with all modern vocal engines (SAPI 5 compliant).


DSpeech

A few months ago I read about one called Voice Flux Pro.
The link provided at that time (http://www.voiceflux.net/download.vx) displays an error now.


----------



## Stoner

Link



> Here's a hidden program in Windows Xp, it is a very useful graphics tool for designing your own fonts, logos and icons.





> To start the program go to Run in the Start Menu then type eudcedit and click OK.


I just checked and it's in Win2K also.


----------



## cromaczs07

Higgy said:


> Maybe this:
> 
> DSpeech
> 
> A few months ago I read about one called Voice Flux Pro.
> The link provided at that time (http://www.voiceflux.net/download.vx) displays an error now.


ei, higgy! thanks for the link... i'll try...

but what i need is transcribing a recorded seminar/talk...etc. is there such software? aint sure. but thanks heaps!


----------



## Stoner

Hello cromaczs07 

I've been using two commercial voice recognition apps for several years. Via Voice and L&H.
With either one, there has to be considerable training of the speakers voice for there to be any accuracy in the transcription.
While software does improve in time, I find it unlikely there are any voice recognition programs that will take off and run with a full vocabulary from a speaker whose voice hasn't been annalysed.
Also, microphone placement is rather critical factor for clear recording and reproducable results.


----------



## kvinchin

I am a newbie and found this page on download.com by c/net and thought is interesting
since the highly used hijackthis is in the list below check it out .. some freebie.. thought i would share

http://www.download.com/Best-bang-fo...ag=sptlt_s_hed

hijack this
http://www.download.com/HijackThis/3...3.html?tag=txt

IrfanView 3.98
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/30...2.html?tag=txt
IrfanView is a fast and simple image viewer and editor that supports all major graphic formats, including BMP, DIB, JPEG, GIF, animated GIF, PNG, PCX, multipage TIFF, and TGA..


----------



## Stoner

welcome to TSG, kvinchin 

http://www.download.com/Best-bang-fo...ag=sptlt_s_hed
seems to be a broken link.
Actually, all three links don't seem to work.


----------



## Space Cowboy

After all these years .. THIS is still my favorite freeware text editor :up: :up:

New Version Out Today


----------



## cromaczs07

Stoner said:


> Hello cromaczs07
> While software does improve in time, I find it unlikely there are any voice recognition programs that will take off and run with a full vocabulary from a speaker whose voice hasn't been annalysed.


thanks for the reply... well, i was thinking if i just can sit and wait while my computer transcribes something for me... hahah! well, an impossible dream... harhar!


----------



## Empire2500

Space Cowboy said:


> Post your favorite freeware and tell us why you like it. Don't forget the link.
> 
> If we all pitch in this could be a great referance post so come on ..
> 
> just do it
> 
> Me First?
> 
> Startup Control Panel
> 
> All you really need to control what loads when you boot up your computer.
> 
> Very small and works great.
> 
> Free


Hm,I installed it but I can't find it in the control panel
I'm using Vista transform pack.


----------



## stantley

From Mike Lin's Home Page 'On Windows XP, you must switch the Control Panel to Classic View in order to see this icon.'

If that doesn't work just create a short-cut for C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Startup.cpl.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Empire2500 said:


> Hm,I installed it but I can't find it in the control panel
> I'm using Vista transform pack.


It's in mine?? I have mine setup to display as a menu ..


----------



## Empire2500

I dont have it there..Ill try reinstalling.


----------



## Empire2500

Got it...It was in other options


----------



## Empire2500

Space Cowboy said:


> It's in mine?? I have mine setup to display as a menu ..


BTW nice...errr...how do yiou call that orange and gray thing?And where do you find all those different types?


----------



## OscarS

two that come to mind that have made my life easier:

remote access tool (working between home and work pc and remotely supporting my parents' computer)
http://www.ntrconnect.com

printkey - quick screenshot tool
http://www.geocities.com/~gigaman/


----------



## ferrija1

Easy Cleaner.

EasyCleaner is a small program which searches the Windows registry for entries that are pointing nowhere. EasyCleaner also lets you delete all kinds of unnecessary files such as temps and backups. You can search for duplicate files and you can view some interesting info about your disk space usage! You are also able to manage startup programs, invalid shortcuts and add/remove software list. And much more.

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm


----------



## RED3TAS

Try belarc advisor for all system info of your pc its a free download


----------



## nutnhuny

and what a great thread....i picked up many awesome links that i will go through on a rainy...(in my case pretty soon Snowy) day...wish i could contribute but the few i have are already mentioned...beat me to it...but thanks all who contributed....btw....i have a "stupid" question of the day.....is Hotbar bad ? saw it on a friends pc, nice add ons...skins and such and so much more..looks pretty neat...and it is free! Thanks again Joanne


----------



## Space Cowboy

Empire2500 said:


> BTW nice...errr...how do yiou call that orange and gray thing?And where do you find all those different types?


They are called Themes .. I found most of the ones I have HERE

Have Fun


----------



## Empire2500

Space Cowboy said:


> They are called Themes .. I found most of the ones I have HERE
> 
> Have Fun


Thanks SC,I had figured it out,lol.But thanks for the link.

I will have fun.


----------



## cwwozniak

Found this on broadbandreports.com

Register on the Acronis web site and download a free registered copy of Acronis True Image 7.0 (an older version):

http://www.acronis.com/mag/vnu-ati7

Filling in the form will get you an e-mail with a link to a page with your account password to the site. Going to the link will get you a serial number via e-mail. You can then log-in to your account and download the software.


----------



## stantley

nutnhuny said:


> ...is Hotbar bad ?


Hotbar is Adware and can be hard to get rid of, here is some more info http://www.spywareguide.com/product_show.php?id=481. If I were you I wouldn't install it.


----------



## RSM123

stantley said:


> Hotbar is Adware and can be hard to get rid of, here is some more info http://www.spywareguide.com/product_show.php?id=481. If I were you I wouldn't install it.


Stantley :up:

nutnhuny - Any pedlar of software that requires you to install [email protected] like hotbar is not worth any further consideration.

Whatever software you were using, I recommend you search for an equivalent (and spyware free) version here :

http://www.snapfiles.com

You can search by free or shareware, then by category.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I haven't tried this one yet .. just came across it today ..

Looks pretty sweet ..



> Folder Marker - a small helper which can mark folders by priority (high, normal, low), by degree of work completeness (done, half-done, planned) and by the form of the information contained in the folder (work files, important files, temp files, private files).
> 
> Works with multiple folders and can change folder icon or folder color. Folder Marker is for everyone who works with computers. Folder Marker is for you.
> 
> Version: 1.0
> Price: FREE!
> File Size: 1 Mb


----------



## nutnhuny

stantley said:


> Hotbar is Adware and can be hard to get rid of, here is some more info http://www.spywareguide.com/product_show.php?id=481. If I were you I wouldn't install it.


Thank you Stanley! will stay away!...kinda figured it was probably going to cause probs. appreciate it!


----------



## nutnhuny

thanks rsm...i'm going there now...! did i mention this site is GREAT!!!...Joanne


----------



## stantley

nutnhuny said:


> Thank you Stanley! will stay away!...kinda figured it was probably going to cause probs. appreciate it!


You're welcome  and welcome to TSG!


----------



## jp1203

I can't find a single link to download the Acronis Trueimage. I've been poking around for over 10 minutes.


----------



## Stoner

JStergis said:


> I can't find a single link to download the Acronis Trueimage. I've been poking around for over 10 minutes.


I had the same problem and found it seconds after posting a similar response.

It's a link called 'Download installation file'
There is also an update there to download.


----------



## Noyb

Acronis TI Home Page  …. The free trial D/L is fully functional for 15 days.
 Buy From Here


----------



## cwwozniak

JStergis said:


> I can't find a single link to download the Acronis Trueimage. I've been poking around for over 10 minutes.


Sorry for the confusion. Here is how I got it ...

1) Follow the original link and fill in the registration form. Make sure you use a working e-mail address. You also only need to fill in the items with asterisks.

2) Within a couple of minutes, you will get an e-mail with a link to a confirmation page. Click on the link and you will get a web page with your password (a random set of numbers and letters). Write down the password. You will also be sent a second e-mail with the registration key.

3) You can then log back onto the Acronis site and then click the "My Account" link. You should then get a link to let you download the installation files for your registered products. You can then download version 7.0 from that page.


----------



## aacm

Thanks I got it... 
Awesome .....:up:


----------



## talon03

Something my grandfather told me about, callen Stumble., an extension for firefox (and a believe IE as well, I can't check now the site's blocked by school firewall, "freeware and software download ), which finds a random webpage based on your interests. the webpages are found and rated by other stumble members, and are added to the database under certain tags, and are then pulled up again for anyone that wants to see a random page. Very fun, I highly recommend it, I have come across many jewels using it!


----------



## Empire2500

Space Cowboy said:


> I haven't tried this one yet .. just came across it today ..
> 
> Looks pretty sweet ..


Hm,tried it,but you have to put in the color logo and whatever to every folder.You have to find the folder and choose a color for each one.

Dunno if you would find it useful...I don't


----------



## ferrija1

talon03 said:


> I have come across many jewels using it!


I have it and I have foung great sites, too. :up:


----------



## dotty999

has anyone got the link to the Tsg firefox extension please


----------



## ferrija1

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1235/


----------



## ferrija1

It's not working for me though, I'm going to PM ciberblade....


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1235/


thanks Ferr thats great  :up:


----------



## ferrija1

25 GB of free storage.

http://www.streamload.com/

Need I say more?


----------



## jp1203

Think I got the Trueimage thing. Thanks!


----------



## dotty999

big fix is great, it looks for software problems and spyware too http://www.tucows.com/preview/208920


----------



## nutnhuny

I don't know to much about them but i saw a link here to the site of deviant art. i was able to download a theme on my lap top but when i went to install on my desktop, it won't work...i tried dl file to desktop, tried just straight "run" i don't get it!!
the one i'm trying to dl is http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/12742929/
when i unzip the file, i just get a bunch of pictures..like so....! I'm soo confused...please please, help!!! txs


----------



## bkpeck

You need to dl the Window Blinds program here http://www.wincustomize.com/software.aspx


----------



## nutnhuny

thank you bkpeck....


----------



## bkpeck

Your welcome


----------



## Alec Su

This is great!

I have been attacked and in some cases flattened by ads/banners/ and other pop-ups for quite some time now.

I have browsed through some pages in this thread, and downloaded :_*

SECRETMAKER*_ It has many features, including pop-up block and ads -block, you even get a virtual protection-watchdog! However, it seems as though SECRETMAKER blocks the ads by replacing them with an empty screen/colour, the ads still kept popping up though.

_*CA Anti Virus*_ It has deteced infected files other scanners couldn't!
it works really well. It's the best virus scanner trial (or any other virus scanner be it full or trial) that I have come across. This trial will last you very very long!! 1 year trial!

thanks alot guys! this thread is awesome!:up: :up:

Unfortunately, I don't really have any free software of myself to share.
my humble apologies

PS My battle against trojans/adware/and other security breaches is not over yet! A professional at the local security section is working on my issues as we speak. Please do not hesitate if you have more Tips & Tricks that can aid me in my battle, be it offensive or defensive!( I got spybot/adaware/and spyblaster already)


----------



## hewee

Get a good hosts file Alec Su.


----------



## aarhus2004

> ferrija1
> 
> 25 GB of free storage.
> 
> http://www.streamload.com/
> 
> Need I say more?
> __________________


Yes - it would have beeen helpful for you to have written:

*Win98 and WinME* users *cannot* take advantage of this software. (But perhaps you didn't notice the limitation - see below.)

See:http://www.mediamax.com/

and this tiny print**



> Download MediaMax XL Beta Software Free Backup & Synchronization
> Quickly download files, backup files, and synchronize files between computers. It's the easiest way to sync files from your desktop and get automatic backup, all for free. Learn More
> 
> Get MediaMax XL Beta
> **(Windows 2000 or newer required)


the print is actually smaller than the above but that's the TSG minimum.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## JohnWill

Maybe the 98/ME users should consider an O/S upgrade.


----------



## aarhus2004

JohnWill said:


> Maybe the 98/ME users should consider an O/S upgrade.


I cannot but agree with the doughty *JohnWill* but I expect they do consider it - I did yesterday (or rather I played with the idea and the reality in the local store). It was interesting, and then I remembered that I had been traded-in many years ago and today I stand about where Win95 does in the upgrade stakes. Our operating systems, as we ourselves, inevitably become old hat - it's the very devil isn't it - but mammon is served and so are the manufacturers. As for the Joneses next door...

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## nutnhuny

Don't know if its already been mentioned, but worth repeating if it has ...usefull for us "visual " folks..lol  a shell enhancement.. http://www.visualtasktips.com/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Found This Today 



> Last Freeware Version


----------



## nutnhuny

...i dl the "registry mechanic from pc tool hardware.... page 3 in "last freeware version, it found over 400 errors in my registry but i have to buy it in order to have them fixed....is there a better (really free!) one out there?? txs...Joanne


----------



## stantley

nutnhuny said:


> ...i dl the "registry mechanic from pc tool hardware.... page 3 in "last freeware version, it found over 400 errors in my registry but i have to buy it in order to have them fixed....is there a better (really free!) one out there?? txs...Joanne


You're in luck http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/137439-new-deal-day-77.html post #1142


----------



## nutnhuny

stantley said:


> You're in luck http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/137439-new-deal-day-77.html post #1142


Wow...you're awesome stanley...txs so much...preciate it greatly..Joanne


----------



## WhitPhil

nutnhuny said:


> ...i dl the "registry mechanic from pc tool hardware.... page 3 in "last freeware version, it found over 400 errors in my registry but i have to buy it in order to have them fixed....is there a better (really free!) one out there?? txs...Joanne


Just remember that the "errors" are really not errors as such. And if you are unfamiliar with the registry entries that these apps "recommend" to delete, it is better to leave well enough alone.


----------



## stantley

nutnhuny said:


> Wow...you're awesome stanley...txs so much...preciate it greatly..Joanne


Thanks, but the credit goes to buf and hewee who both found that offer.

Also, I agree with WhitPhil that you must be very careful with any registry cleaner and don't delete anything that you're unsure of.


----------



## nutnhuny

it sure does look pretty "intimidating" in there.... ! best leave it alone... , until i can do further research,...thanks all you knowledgable folks...very grateful...


----------



## nutnhuny

right after saying i would leave it alone...i went through it a second time and was just kinda scanning it, unchecking a few things i knew for sure i wanted left alone....and then....i accidently hit "repair".....279 items were removed....i just about had a heart attack...i rebooted expecting everything to be gone...(notice entries for my windblinds in there) but once i rebooted...i was "pleasently surprised"...so far..everything seems to normal...nothing bad happened:up: ...i did another reg scan...with a report of only 9 items that were listed....and ya...i left those alone....hehehe...for now...Joanne


----------



## bellgamin

JohnWill said:


> Maybe the 98/ME users should consider an O/S upgrade.


If they do, why not bide-a-wee-bit for Vista (a.k.a. Win-ME2)


----------



## AlanBeard

probably the best program i have ever used - and it's free too!

http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/

"Synergy lets you easily share a single mouse and keyboard between multiple computers with different operating systems, each with its own display, without special hardware. It's intended for users with multiple computers on their desk since each system uses its own monitor(s).

Redirecting the mouse and keyboard is as simple as moving the mouse off the edge of your screen. Synergy also merges the clipboards of all the systems into one, allowing cut-and-paste between systems. Furthermore, it synchronizes screen savers so they all start and stop together and, if screen locking is enabled, only one screen requires a password to unlock them all."


----------



## Pistoff

It's been awhile since I've been here. This may have been posted earlier but may be worth repeating.
http://www.oldapps.com/
http://www.oldversion.com/
For those programs that still run and usually play nice with other apps. :up:


----------



## clmowers

A program that i came across a couple of weeks ago is spiceworks. Its still in beta but it going to be free when done. The cool thing about this program is it will inventory your network and give you all the hardware and software installed on the pc. Another cool thing is if you go to the fourms and put in a request for a feature, and everyone votes on it, if its spicy enough they will add it to the program. So i guess you could say its for system admin by system admin.


----------



## ewdbills

I am new at Tech Support Guy. I searched several ways "parental controls, phone call logger, freeware", but haven't found what I am looking for which is two things - 1) my stepkid's dad wants a freeware program that records outgoing calls that his teenage kids are making. We already have means to track the incoming calls that his kids don't know about. My husband doen't need to record their phone conversations (at least not yet), so we're looking for a simple tracking program that records the phone number dialed, the time dialed and maybe the length of the phone call. 2) We have IE, Netscape & AT&T browsers installed on our main computer that the kids use. We are searching for something that prevents his kids from deleting the history of any of these browsers. Do you have any suggestions on our two needs?


----------



## craigwp

If you swith to a digital phone service like Vonage there are records of every incoming and outgoing call. (with times and durations)You need a password to access their site so know one knows but you. It's also unlimited phone service and is a fraction of regular phone service. I've used it for over a year with no problems.


----------



## jacfalcon

I'm sure people have already said this stuff but:
This post is crazy big! (I decided that after only making it to page ten, since I was not only reading, but looking at the programs.)
Thanks Space Cowboy!
P.S. I suffered a large portion of my life using IE, then I switched to FireFox, but now I am making progress with AVANT! Thanks again!


----------



## hewee

ewdbills said:


> I am new at Tech Support Guy. I searched several ways "parental controls, phone call logger, freeware", but haven't found what I am looking for which is two things - 1) my stepkid's dad wants a freeware program that records outgoing calls that his teenage kids are making. We already have means to track the incoming calls that his kids don't know about. My husband doen't need to record their phone conversations (at least not yet), so we're looking for a simple tracking program that records the phone number dialed, the time dialed and maybe the length of the phone call. 2) We have IE, Netscape & AT&T browsers installed on our main computer that the kids use. We are searching for something that prevents his kids from deleting the history of any of these browsers. Do you have any suggestions on our two needs?


Try looking here http://www.google.com/search?lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=parental controls, phone call logger


----------



## alibat

I love freeware which is often better than pay for, sorry if this has already been posted but this is a great site for freeware http:www. techsupportalert.com/
My recommendations in no particular order other than Ewido which is the best freeware to destroy spyware & far better than adaware, do search for on Gooogle etc.

ewido
Xpantispy
freedownloadmanager
DVDshrink
Advanced Window Cleaner
CC cleaner
Roboform
sygate
videolan
tcpoptimiser
CopyToDVD
Aud


----------



## dotty999

I think Ewido has now been taken over by Avg


----------



## alibat

Yes, Ewido has been taken over by AVG, when AVG bought out Ewido although this may not be apparent , AVG has kept to it's word, which is that Ewido would always be available as Freeware. 

When you install Ewido you begin with full version, which includes real time scanning & automatic updates once your trial period ends these features are no longer available & you get a message saying something like, Your computer is no longer fully protected. Ignore this & download updates manually & scan your PC daily or if it starts to lag & you have freeware version.


----------



## ukboy

Not a bad site with lots of good links :up:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## Pistoff

Hello ukboy,

There already seems to be a thread open for this subject :up: 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware.html
No dis intended  
Just trying to cut down on the use of recycled electrons


----------



## alibat

ukboy said:


> Not a bad site with lots of good links :up:
> 
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


I agree, a great site, which brought me to this site, also.


----------



## katonca

Great site ukboy {{{:up:}}}


----------



## dotty999

ukboy said:


> Not a bad site with lots of good links :up:
> 
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


great site thanks


----------



## clsxmas

dotty999 said:


> great site thanks


Agree


----------



## MNG0304

Free software for converting some video formats for use in iPods, PSPs and some mobile phones, includes GPL/LGPL codecs and libraries.

3gp Converter

Convert:
AVI to 3GP, AVI to MP4, DV to 3GP, DV to MP4, MPG to 3GP, MPG to MP4 and more.

This is not user-friendly if you're new to this technology. The read me file isn't in english (japanese... babelfish please).


----------



## hewee

MNG0304 said:


> Free software for converting some video formats for use in iPods, PSPs and some mobile phones, includes GPL/LGPL codecs and libraries.
> 
> 3gp Converter
> 
> Convert:
> AVI to 3GP, AVI to MP4, DV to 3GP, DV to MP4, MPG to 3GP, MPG to MP4 and more.
> 
> This is not user-friendly if you're new to this technology. The read me file isn't in english (japanese... babelfish please).


No kidding because I can not read there web site.   
http://www.nurs.or.jp/~calcium/3gpp/


----------



## Space Cowboy

I really like this one :up:

Transbar



> No matter how inspiring the desktop wallpaper, the Windows taskbar sits at the bottom of the screen, dour and gray. Transbar harnesses the Alpha Transparency feature in Windows XP to let you tweak the transparency level of your taskbar. You can make the taskbar completely see-through, letting it blend with your desktop.


----------



## jp1203

Got the transbar thing, SC. Pretty nifty. It's a keeper.
Statbar is a nifty little bar that can show many different performance things (RAM use, CPU use, Winamp status, Locks status, uptime, network transfer rates, and more)


----------



## sultan_emerr

http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html
http://freeshell.org
http://users.pandora.be/ahmadi/nettools.htm
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/
http://www.filehippo.com/
http://www.softpedia.com/index.shtml 
http://www.softwarepatch.com/index.html
http://downloads.vnunet.com/ 
http://www.lifehacker.com/
http://www.flexbeta.net/main/index.php
http://www.download2me.net/boards/index.php
http://www.freeware-downloads.co.uk/new-releases.php
http://www.gena01.com/software.shtml
http://www.paradiseprogramming.tripod.com/
http://www.thefreecountry.com/
http://www.winpcware.com/
http://www.bluechillies.com/new/W/
http://www.sourceforge.net/
http://www.onrpg.com/boards/free-mmorpg/
http://www.nonags.com/nonags/index.html
http://www.coolarchive.com/index.php
http://www.oltenia.ro/download/pub/
http://shellcity.net
http://download2you.com/
http://www.internetfilesland.com/
http://www.dirfile.com/
http://www.soft20.com/
http://www.scancomplete.com/software-downloads.phphttp://www.handyarchive.com/ = Be careful what you download from there. Some downloads on this site that some people consider adware, spyware, or other unwanted programs. Be sure to have your malware protection enabled.
http://www.echeat.com/ = Browse eCheat's Free Essay Archive
http://www.tcmagazine.net/modules.php?modid=4
http://www.versiontracker.com/windows/ 
http://www.filehungry.com/index.php?days=21&action=newlinks 
http://www.komando.com/koolsites.asp 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/ 
http://www.simtel.net/welcome.php 
http://www.webhero.org/index.htm 
http://www.filetransit.com/new.php 
http://www.freewarehome.com/ 
http://www.tucows.com/whatsnew.html 
http://www.freewareweb.com/index.shtml 
http://www.click-now.net/downloads.htm 
http://v2.tlab404.com/index.asp 
http://dl.winsite.com/bin/Browse?type=new 
http://www.fileflash.com/ 
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/ 
http://www.voodoofiles.com/new.asp 
http://www.freewarefiles.com/search.php?option=mostrecent 
http://www.internetfilesland.com/ 
http://www.topshareware.com/
http://www.inklineglobal.com/links/shareware3.html
http://www.lucersoft.com/freeware.php
http://www.bartdart.com/
http://www.vsisystems.com/
http://www.freewebtown.com/community/index.php
http://bluefive.pair.com/index.html
http://www.sofodown.com/index.php?&lof=1
http://www.handyarchive.com/Internet/Misc
http://www.intelliadmin.com/downloads.htm
http://www.winsite.com/
http://www.top20free.com/eservices.html
http://www.canadiancontent.net/tech/freeware/
http://www.download32.com/
http://www.bartdart.com/
http://www.freefunfiles.com/
http://www.spychecker.com/
http://www.sysinternals.com/ 
http://www.sofodown.com/ = 31298 Freewares
http://www.freeware.org.uk/gfx.htm
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/
http://www.freeware.org.uk/index.htm
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/rob.goldfish/freewareindex.htm

TheOpenCD = http://www.theopencd.org = "TheOpenCD is a collection of high quality Free and Open Source Software. The programs run in Windows and cover the most common tasks such as word processing, presentations, e-mail, web browsing, web design, and image manipulation. We include only the highest quality programs, which have been carefully tested for stability and which we consider appropriate for a wide audience.
http://osswin.sourceforge.net
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/collection/0,collid,1247,00.asp 
http://www.download-by.net
http://freshmeat.net
http://savannah.gnu.org
http://www.freewarehome.com
http://www.freewarefiles.com
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_free_utilities.htm
http://www.versiontracker.com/windows/cat/internetutilities
http://www.bartdart.com
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com
http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/2006/about2006PL.php
http://www.all4you.dk/FreewareWorld/links.php


----------



## nutnhuny

Awesome...thanks !! Joanne


----------



## nutnhuny

saturday nov 18 (until midnight est) you can dl an iPod audio book (valued at 24.50) its a conversion tool. 
although Mcafee site advisor rates it as a "red zone" the "giveway links " are greyd , ive dl many of their daily giveaways for quite some time now without any probs! hope it serves someone..... 
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Misc__Utilities/iNetFormFiller.html
ps ..it has to be dl and install within that time frame...prob knew that huh...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Pistoff said:


> Hello ukboy,
> 
> There already seems to be a thread open for this subject :up:
> http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware.html
> No dis intended
> Just trying to cut down on the use of recycled electrons


I don't understand this post ...


----------



## Pistoff

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I don't understand this post ...


My apologies to you and others for this. I had too many tabs opened at once and this tab was opened twice. Again - my apologies to you and others for this mistake. 
[EDIT] I have tabbed browsing.


----------



## JohnWill

You can turn off the capability for tabbed browsing.


----------



## nutnhuny

JohnWill said:


> You can turn off the capability for tabbed browsing.


but why would you want to!!? they are extremely handy!


----------



## hewee

You can also add Colorful Tabs.
Colors every tab in a different color.
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1368/


----------



## Space Cowboy

CPU-Z

Everything you ever wanted to know about your rig.

New version out today


----------



## jp1203

Already put it over in desktops:

Just uploaded a wallpaper pack (8.6 MB). It has around 109 wallpapers in it that will install to the WINDOWS/WEB/WALLPAPER or WINNT/WEB/WALLPAPER folder.

They're just ones I've taken or collected. Check it out

http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/8866513/100wallpapers.exe.html

These are JPG versions, I made a 125 meg BMP, but it timed out in uploading. Could use VSO image resizer if you want BMPS.


----------



## jp1203

Changed above to reflect new link. Last site was no longer working.


----------



## JohnWill

The link doesn't work for me. I see a moment's hesitation, and then it just comes back to the download webpage.


----------



## jp1203

Not working here at the moment either. Just sits at starting download in Firefox, never starts.
Very Strange

When I get back home, I'll find another server to throw it on.


----------



## jp1203

http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/8866513/100wallpapers.exe.html

that should work, uploaded it to a new server.

I edited the link from the last message to reflect it as well.


----------



## rameam

No link to click on? Wouln't work for me.


----------



## jp1203

These File Hosts don't exactly like to cooperate. That's the second time one's goofed off

Uploading to a different one right not.


----------



## jp1203

http://www.uploadline.com/line/1274191/100wallpapers.exe.html

Hopefully that will work.


----------



## JohnWill

That link works, it's downloading now.


----------



## William5700

look at my sig for my fav free ware

EDIT : Forgot to Add iTunes http://www.apple.com/au/itunes/download/

EDIT : its added now with a other things


----------



## alexrider1234

I love the new windows media player because it has music sharing between pcs in your network


----------



## ukboy

Autodesk® Maya® Personal Learning Edition is a special version of Autodesk® Maya® software, which provides free access to Autodesk Maya for non-commercial use. It gives graphics and animation students, industry professionals, and those interested in breaking into the world of computer graphics an opportunity to explore all aspects of the award-winning Autodesk® Maya® Complete software in a non-commercial capacity. Available for Windows® 2000/XP Professional and Mac® OS X operating systems.

-------------------------
Free version of Autodesk® Maya® great if you want to just learn how to use such a complicated program to make images like these, or just to play around with.










http://www.autodesk.co.uk/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=452932&id=7730583


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Backup My Brain*

I have not tried this yet but thought it was so funny that I would share the link..

Have Fun


----------



## jp1203

http://www.evrsoft.com/1stpage3.shtml

I hadn't tried the new version until now, but I think it's very good!

It must have 10,000 scripts available! Look and you'll see I'm probably not exaggerating!

All in all, a very nice HTML editor


----------



## jp1203

And don't take this * For Windows NT/2000 or XP:
* 512 MB of RAM

requirement lightly!

I'm running with 640 and it needs it!


----------



## hewee

Space Cowboy said:


> *Backup My Brain*
> 
> I have not tried this yet but thought it was so funny that I would share the link..
> 
> Have Fun


Just what is it really?
I mean they have CD / DVD Rewinder Pro too along with others.


----------



## sultan_emerr

http://www.lifehacker.com/software/top/


----------



## spanky6556

i quickly read a lot of these post and i didnt see it so if any of you no that would be helpful

i was wondering if there was a spot were i could get pcanywere for free or another program like pcanywere thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JohnWill

Have you looked at UltraVNC?


----------



## firestormer

Ive just discovered this one its absolutly amazing. It automaticly stitches photos together into a panarama. I did a test with some of my photos and the result was incredible!

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html
look for the download link in the header or foote:up: r.


----------



## JohnWill

firestormer said:


> Ive just discovered this one its absolutly amazing. It automaticly stitches photos together into a panarama. I did a test with some of my photos and the result was incredible!
> 
> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html
> look for the download link in the header or foote:up: r.


Well, that's not really freeware, since it's only a demo version.


----------



## rameam

What's your fav d/l manager? I've been using LeechGet. Any better free one?


----------



## spanky6556

does any one no of any free video editing software plaese let me no


And BTW MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Simus1

Try VirtualDub: http://www.virtualdub.org/features

List of filters for VirtualDub: http://www.thedeemon.com/VirtualDubFilters/
More filters: http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_filters

Documentation: http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_docs
Pinned newbie FAQ's for VirtualDub: http://forums.virtualdub.org/index.php?act=SF&f=4


----------



## baldy

spanky6556 said:


> does any one no of any free video editing software plaese let me no
> 
> And BTW MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


If your running windows XP with serice pack2 then use windows own movie maker it works well


----------



## spanky6556

baldy said:


> If your running windows XP with service pack2 then use windows own movie maker it works well


but what if i am not running with XP?

Merry Christmas


----------



## Noyb

You're outa luck ... http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx
What are you running ???


----------



## spanky6556

Noyb said:


> You're outa luck ... http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx
> What are you running ???


wins98


----------



## baldy

Although I have not tried it myself
try this
http://www.soft32.com/download_188730.html


----------



## Simus1

VirtualDub is Win98 compatible.

It really is the very best video editing freeware available. But, it takes some time to learn, and that might not be right for your purposes.

Here are mostly glowing reviews at fileforum.betanews:
http://fileforum.betanews.com/review/965717989/1/view


----------



## rhettman5

Check this one out http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/ I've been using it for a couple years, no ads, no spyware, no registration. check it out :up:


----------



## rameam

rhettman5 said:


> Check this one out http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/ I've been using it for a couple years, no ads, no spyware, no registration. check it out :up:


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Simus1

Giveaway of the Day:
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/

Game Giveaway of the Day:
http://game.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## jp1203

Anyone know of any free topographic map software and/or a topographic layer plugin for Google Earth?


----------



## iltos

JStergis said:


> Anyone know of any free topographic map software and/or a topographic layer plugin for Google Earth?


good question:up: ....i looked about a year ago and couldn't find anything


----------



## hewee

Shazou is a Firefox Extensions something like Google Maps
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2993/


----------



## iltos

hewee said:


> Shazou is a Firefox Extensions something like Google Maps
> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2993/


nice...thanks.:up: ...without figuring it out for myself, is there a way to give it an icon on the toolbar that you know of?

merry christmas, hewee


----------



## MightyQueenC

Christmas (((HUGS))) to you, Hewee  and iltos, I can't figure out a toolbar option (yet  ), but just right clicking the page, shazou's near the top of the list (click and open another window), so pretty easy to use.  

*still wants a toolbar option, too*


----------



## iltos

MightyQueenC said:


> Christmas (((HUGS))) to you, Hewee  and iltos, I can't figure out a toolbar option (yet  ), but just right clicking the page, shazou's near the top of the list (click and open another window), so pretty easy to use.
> 
> *still wants a toolbar option, too*


lol....i just came back to post that there's an icon on the far right of the status bar, bottom of the page

and a merry day to you too, queen


----------



## MightyQueenC

You ROCK, and Merry HoHo, Bob :up:  

I never thunk to look down


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Rainlendar*.. Just Updated :up: :up:


----------



## hewee

iltos said:


> nice...thanks.:up: ...without figuring it out for myself, is there a way to give it an icon on the toolbar that you know of?
> 
> merry christmas, hewee


It is really made to be a easy way to get info on sites and know where they are at.

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2993/previews/
You can access Shazou via the tools menu or the status bar!


----------



## hewee

MightyQueenC said:


> Christmas (((HUGS))) to you, Hewee  and iltos, I can't figure out a toolbar option (yet  ), but just right clicking the page, shazou's near the top of the list (click and open another window), so pretty easy to use.
> 
> *still wants a toolbar option, too*


Big (((HUGS))) to you MightyQueenC :up: 

I think you found the way things work now. 
If your using NoScript then you got to give shazou's site rights to run the java script.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

hewee said:


> Shazou is a Firefox Extensions something like Google Maps
> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2993/


Thanks hewee ...


----------



## hewee

Your welcome gojo


----------



## aacm

Thanks guys... for everything.. 
I wonder if someone knows any wallpaper of angels.. any website. I appreciated .. HEY *Space CowBoy* Where I can get that Star for my desktop really nice !!!!
Thanks. .

AACM


----------



## Space Cowboy

aacm said:


> Thanks guys... for everything..
> I wonder if someone knows any wallpaper of angels.. any website. I appreciated .. HEY *Space CowBoy* Where I can get that Star for my desktop really nice !!!!
> Thanks. .
> 
> AACM


I believe it came from Deviant ..


----------



## John Burns

Not sure if anyone has posted this - but for those of you who want to check your new LCD monitors for dead pixels , you might find this useful. It's free.

http://www.laptopshowcase.co.uk/downloads.php?id=1


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, I just created five graphics files for testing my LCD's. Black, White, Red, Green, and Blue. If you display those full screen in sequence, you'll find any dead or stuck pixels. I included the black and white because I found that some combinations were hard to spot only using the three colors.

Also free.


----------



## Knotbored

aacm said:


> Thanks guys... for everything..
> I wonder if someone knows any wallpaper of angels.. any website. I appreciated ..
> AACM


If you are into angels you might enjoy this one

http://www.geocities.com/SouthBeach/Breakers/1384/angelpage1.html


----------



## aarhus2004

Hi,

*ScreenHunter 4 Free *is it. Since Wisdom have introduced their version 5 (including software versions) most of the links in response to a 'Google' for 'ScreenHunter4' will take you to version 5 which, is for me, oversized and 'fussy' - simply, I don't like it! The search for a genuine version 4 took me a long time so I thought a post here might serve.

ScreenHunter version 4 is available for download *here*.

It is a fraction of the size of the new version. (381KBs to 2.5MBs)

A gif attached.

Ben.


----------



## Noyb

Many Thanks .. I didn't like 5.0 either.
The only thing I saw new was the Camera shutter sound effects .. Is that what added the extra MBs


----------



## aarhus2004

Noyb said:


> Many Thanks .. I didn't like 5.0 either.
> The only thing I saw new was the Camera shutter sound effects .. Is that what added the extra MBs


Hello Noyb,

It's good to know someone else likes the same freeware and has the same response to the new version of it.

I simply don't know what the difference is. But one look at the GUI and then realizing the sizes were hugely different - well that was enough for me. I usually keep the older version handy just in case but a no-brainer of a format and re-install cost me dear with the loss of all my docs.

*5 Free* shows these:

* Capture any part of your desktop, a window or full screen with mouse pointer 
 Save captures in BMP, JPEG and GIF file 
 Hotkey from F1 to F12 and Print Screen key 
 Direct printing *

And *version 4* this info:

*Wisdom-Soft ScreenHunter is a free screen-capture tool for you to easily take screenshots. ScreenHunter can capture a full screen, an active window, the client window, or a rectangular area. It automatically saves captures in BMP or JPEG format, so you don't have to stop each time you capture, and you can capture as many as you like. It also can save captures to the Clipboard to be copied to other programs, such as Motion Studio and Word. ScreenHunter has a selectable hot-key capture (F1 to F10) and delayed capture, and uses virtually no system resources on standby. ScreenHunter freeware version has no expiration date and can be distributed free of charge. *

Beats me. Not mentioned in 4 is the fact it can capture in the gif format as well. But that size difference makes me cringe. *I can't find a Print option in 4* so perhaps that is it. What do you think?

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I always thought the Print Screen key and Paint function in Windows did a adequate job for capturing a screen shot. What am I missing by not having a program like ScreenHunter?


----------



## aacm

Knotbored Thanks... 
:up: 

AACM


----------



## hewee

I have MWSnap, screen capture utility and have loved it but now I also love and have been using FastStone Capture

It does many things and you can edit in many ways and save in many format too.

Plus if you do not want to install it there is the portable version you just unzip and run.


----------



## Moby

> I always thought the Print Screen key and Paint function in Windows did a adequate job for capturing a screen shot. What am I missing by not having a program like ScreenHunter?


With screenhunter on standby, one push of a key gives you a jpeg in my docs. 
With your method you push print screen, open paint, click file, paste, then to save it click file, save as, browse to, blah blah blah . . . . I'm tired already


----------



## hewee

So you have to do a one push and can not do a one press, or on tap of the keys?


----------



## aarhus2004

Push and press, hewee, what is push?

I use a hotkey F2 for no particular reason and for each of the options - Rectangular area, Active Window and Full Screen. The hotkey triggers the screen capture according to my settings which include the formats (gif, jpg or bmp).

3 gifs attached showing the various settings.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Moby said:


> With screenhunter on standby, one push of a key gives you a jpeg in my docs.
> With your method you push print screen, open paint, click file, paste, then to save it click file, save as, browse to, blah blah blah . . . . I'm tired already


Thanks for the information ... :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

For future reference, McAfee SiteAdvisor rates wisdom-soft.com as having links to other sites that supply spyware/adware with their downloads:
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/wisdom-soft.com?ref=safe&aff_id=0


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> For future reference, McAfee SiteAdvisor rates wisdom-soft.com as having links to other sites that supply spyware/adware with their downloads:
> http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/wisdom-soft.com?ref=safe&aff_id=0


Hello Joe,

That is indeed an impressive informational site and I thought I would offer this *link* which demonstrates its usefulness and confirms the old adage "links do not always a chain make".

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I always wondered why WinZip, a Shareware program would always remain functional after the 21 day evaluation period ended without purchasing it. Well the latest version, WinZip 11 offers a 45 day evaluation period which is exactly that. After the 45 day period ends you must purchase the program if you wish to continue using it. I chose to remove it and install WinZip 10 which will remain functional after the evaluation period ends.


----------



## craigwp

Most of the good printscreen programs (I prefer Gadwin) can allow you to save as many screenshots as you want into a folder of your choice. One right after the other. The prntscrn feature that comes with Windows deletes the previous shot.


----------



## dbailey18

Thought this might be of some use for someone !

http://www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/main.aspx


----------



## firestormer

firestormer said:


> Ive just discovered this one its absolutly amazing. It automaticly stitches photos together into a panarama. I did a test with some of my photos and the result was incredible!
> 
> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html
> look for the download link in the header or foote:up: r.


Sorry about my lateness in reply: Internet troubles and it turns out my email client was junking my TSG replys! Its sorted now though.

Yes although it does say demo version i can not find any restrictions in its useage. The only advantages of having a comercial licence are :

A commercial license to Autostitch provides access to the patent, source code, technical support and updates


----------



## jdl

Here's some of the blurb from the web site. A slick program and it's free to home users. I've been using various versions for several years:

ScreenPrint32 allows you to print and/or capture to disk or clipboard, the full desktop, active window, predefined area, or user selected area of the screen. Add user defined headers and footers with date and time stamps etc, resize the printed image, convert to greyscale or negative image, fade or resize the image to reduce toner/ink usage, print by default to any available printer. It can be set up to be completely transparent to the end user.
Capture a screen area and paste directly into your documents. Easily configured with user specific or global settings which are persistent after reboot.
Images may be saved to a user selected folder in either GIF, BMP, JPG or PNG formats with user configurable file naming.

ScreenPrint32 is free to register for home/personal use with no functionality removed.

Read more at http://www.provtech.co.uk/software/screenprint32.asp


----------



## stantley

I concur, I've been using ScreenPrint32 for a couple of years and it does everything I need a screen capture program to do. I've tried a few others, but I keep coming back to ScreenPrint32.

I usually set it to save jpg files with the filename being incremented by one everytime.


----------



## Paynesmanor

Processorinfo cpu-z-138.zip Small Utility to show you your system temps and fan speeds.. (Some systems will allow you to change the speed of the fan, or the processor.. CHANGE SPEEDS AT YOUR OWN RISK).. 
www.download3k.com/Install-CPU-Z.html

A cool way of seeing your PC. The colors are the sectors where your data is stored.. I think its size related or something.. (I dident find it usefull but its still cool).
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=91252&package_id=96219


----------



## shebe

If you want details about the inner workings of your PC or for the novice who doesn't know which Bios or Motherboard is installed this tells all. Plus they offer test and more.

Not sure if anyone recommend this one yet: I think it's nickname is, "Sandra."
http://www.sisoftware.net/

O I forgot... This one is fun if you want to get rid of something "just add bleach!" It's called "Secretmaker" and when I've been naughty I can cover my tracks. 
http://www.secretmaker.com/


----------



## Stoner

Hi shebe  and welcome to TSG 


On the link you posted for Sandra, all I see is the retail version.
Is there a freeware version?


----------



## Danyo

Free version of Sandra on this link:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4664


----------



## Paynesmanor

Stoner said:


> Hi shebe  and welcome to TSG
> 
> On the link you posted for Sandra, all I see is the retail version.
> Is there a freeware version?


Click the retail version, then on the column on the left click the free version.


----------



## Paynesmanor

JohnWill said:


> From the FAQ:
> 
> What is XBConnect and is it legal?
> 
> XBConnect is "Next Generation" software for windows that allows you to play Microsoft Xbox system link games over the internet. This software fools your system link games into thinking they are playing on a local area network. This allows you to hook with players from all around the world. Best of all, XBConnect is 100% legal.


Can I just Get this program and play free Xbox games?


----------



## shebe

Oops sorry... my bad! Thanks for the "greet" Stoner and a big *Hey* right back at ya.

BTW - Thanks Danyo for the save.


----------



## firestormer

AutoIt is good.

It provides a nice easy way to make programs quickly and without too much hassle.
http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/


----------



## jp1203

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I always wondered why WinZip, a Shareware program would always remain functional after the 21 day evaluation period ended without purchasing it. Well the latest version, WinZip 11 offers a 45 day evaluation period which is exactly that. After the 45 day period ends you must purchase the program if you wish to continue using it. I chose to remove it and install WinZip 10 which will remain functional after the evaluation period ends.


I use 7-zip

Totally free, open source, and handles more formats than Winzip will

I like how it'll let you see inside an ISO, don't know if Winzip will do that


----------



## Space Cowboy

Hidden Utilities XP



> Hidden Utilities XP allows access to nearly 100 hidden utilities that are not normally accessible to the average user. System information, diagnostics, repair tools and more in both Windows and Command Line utilities are now easily opened. Hidden Utilities XP includes easy access to 53 Windows tools and 43 Command Line utilities.


----------



## Stoner

Looks interesting, SC.
Tried it out yet?


BTW....good morning


----------



## craigwp

I download a lot of movies which I burn to dvd's. I tried a free program EMDB eric's movie data base which is really easy to use and saves a lot of typing and research time.
It will access IMDB and import all the information you need including a small preview cover art. The link below is from Snapfiles.

"EMDB is a small utility to keep track of your DVD collection. With an automatic import from the database of IMDB, cover preview, a loan tracker, search function and multi-language user interface."

:up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

Stoner said:


> Looks interesting, SC.
> Tried it out yet?
> BTW....good morning


Good Afternoon Jack .. Had to run to the store for a few 

Yes I installed it and like it so far with no issues. Looks like its just a exe and some txt and html files.. Maybe 4 total. So I just deleted everything except the exacutable and put it in my C:\Utilitys\Misc ..... Folder :up:

MoL8r


----------



## Space Cowboy

New version upgrade for Foxit PDF Reader.

*Foxit Reader 2.0 for Windows*


----------



## hewee

Thanks SC


----------



## rameam

hewee said:


> Thanks SC


Ditto.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Your Welcome .. Heres a tip.

Open Foxit by clicking on the file "Foxit Reader.exe" and select view and uncheck "advertizement" then close Foxit.

Do this about 5 times .. Then ..

Click your heels together and say "The Space Cowboy Rules"

And Wa La .. no more advertisement banner .. :up:

Have Fun


----------



## rameam

Space Cowboy said:


> Your Welcome .. Heres a tip.
> 
> Open Foxit by clicking on the file "Foxit Reader.exe" and select view and uncheck "advertizement" then close Foxit.
> 
> Do this about 5 times .. Then ..
> 
> Click your heels together and say "The Space Cowboy Rules"
> 
> And Wa La .. no more advertisement banner .. :up:
> 
> Have Fun


:up:


----------



## buf

Listing and links to last Freeware applications before converting to Shareware:
http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html


----------



## Danyo

Freeware Alzip will decompress 36 formats, compress 8 formats, self-extract. Simple to use.

http://www.altools.net/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------



## Aussie Geek

G'day guys, I don't know if you have all heard of this or not, but you might like it. Some good Aussie Freeware that lets you download/keep undated your favorite web sites. Being a newbie i dont know if this link will work or not but i can only try. If somebody does try to link off it can you please let me know if it worked or not.:up:

http://www.webaroo.com/


----------



## Paynesmanor

The good news is the link worked, From what I can tell the WebAroo is a type of browser that updates all your favorites, when you connect to the internet, so you can view them later...


----------



## Aussie Geek

Cool, I am glad it worked. Yes i probably didnt explain myself properly. It is more for laptops that don't have mobile internet connection. Anyway i thought i would throw a bit of Oz into the mix. Thanks for letting me know that i did the link ok:up:


----------



## sappemurthy

Great thread, Went through all the 85 pages. Thanks to all who gave information.


----------



## jp1203

...but why end it now? 

For the Astronomy Buffs-

Stig's Sky Calendar - http://www.skycalendar.com/download/index.html


----------



## jp1203

Space Cowboy said:


> Your Welcome .. Heres a tip.
> 
> Open Foxit by clicking on the file "Foxit Reader.exe" and select view and uncheck "advertizement" then close Foxit.
> 
> Do this about 5 times .. Then ..
> 
> Click your heels together and say "The Space Cowboy Rules"
> 
> And Wa La .. no more advertisement banner .. :up:
> 
> Have Fun


:Clicking heals together:

5X exactly for me. Awesome, thanks SC!


----------



## Paynesmanor

I wanted some high end graphix screen savers, I found a few nice ones, But I want something more,, Something amazing, I got tired of searching, If anyone knows of something thats WELL above the average for screen savers, please list it. A COOL fish tank..

Here is the link to the one of the better ones that I found, But its still not that impressive..

http://www.planestate.net/


----------



## jp1203

I have collected these over time, I just grabbed some out of my System32 folder and uploaded them in ZIP format-you might be interested, I think they're pretty good

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=93a4032e3e9cb5f8e29b2b8eeb0ae7f0


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Process Monitor*



> Process Monitor is an advanced monitoring tool for Windows that shows real-time file system, Registry and process/thread activity. It combines the features of two legacy Sysinternals utilities, Filemon and Regmon, and adds an extensive list of enhancements including rich and non-destructive filtering, comprehensive event properties such session IDs and user names, reliable process information, full thread stacks with integrated symbol support for each operation, simultaneous logging to a file, and much more. Its uniquely powerful features will make Process Monitor a core utility in your system troubleshooting and malware hunting toolkit.


----------



## Spider111

VLC-IMHO the best media player available
Mozilla- very convinient and fastworking browser
SpeedFan- had some overheating issue since that day monitor temperatures everytime using this prog


----------



## rameam

Does anyone know a freeware program that will automatically set/reset computer clocks? I have WinMe on another comp and no update for DST.


----------



## Radius

This is one of my favorites. Pixresizer is a freeware image resizing program that lets you change the size of one or an entire folder of pictures at once. Excellent program!

http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## dotty999

not sure if anyone has already mentioned  Handy Bits voice mail, free programme to use in e-mail :up:


----------



## nogardreyals

reg cleaner works good. it can uninstall,disable start up things, easy to use but i dun have link cuz im noob. i can google it unless your internet is craped up by someone *cough* please HELP me in my post in operating systems/windows xp/living hell


----------



## Datalyss

How 'bout an easy way to change the text XPs Start Button, or hide it altogether. Click here.


----------



## dr911

rameam said:


> Does anyone know a freeware program that will automatically set/reset computer clocks? I have WinMe on another comp and no update for DST.


*How about just doing this the old fashion way....use your fingers & a mouse !!!* :up:


----------



## Datalyss

dr911 said:


> *How about just doing this the old fashion way....use your fingers & a mouse !!!* :up:


I thought this place was for Q&A, not snide remarks.


----------



## rameam

No comment. Would still like to have a program that will set/reset the clock.


----------



## jcd1957

maybe searching google will help. 

the link i found just customizes the clock. it says nothing about the 'current update'.


----------



## John Burns

Datalyss said:


> How 'bout an easy way to change the text XPs Start Button, or hide it altogether. Click here.


Have you tried this? Comment indicates if you use something other than "start", you can put only three letters in? Just curious.


----------



## crazlunatic

My favourite freeware has got to be Lavasoft's Adware remover. Without it, I'd probably have to reformat every month.


----------



## Noyb

crazlunatic said:


> My favourite freeware has got to be Lavasoft's Adware remover. Without it, I'd probably have to reformat every month.


Sounds like you need to regularly clean your computer with ..... 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
especially before scanning for malware.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Someone asked for this awhile ago .. Was it Candy ??

I haven't tried it so your on your own .. 

*Senriska 0.3 build 319*



> Software for camera surveillance with motion detection; works with any USB or IP camera. When Senriska detects motion it will start recording the video and a message will be sent to you via email and/or SMS.


----------



## Paynesmanor

I thought I would put a end to all the reposts. I only made it to page 14.

Startup Control Panel

1: Ad-Aware SE (best adware remover ever IMO)
http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10399602.html

2: spywareblaster (keeps spyware OFF)
http://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10396039.html

3: spywaregaurd (works with spywareblaster)
http://www.javacoolsoftware.net/dow...eguardsetup.exe

4: hijack this (good to diagnose browser hijacks)
http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

5: XBConnect (the free alternative to XBlive)
http://www.xbconnect.com/index.php?topic=Downloads

6: AIM 5.2.3292 (the last virus/spyware free version)
http://oldversion.com/download.php?i...976ee2d9d52861

7: WindowBlinds (not 'free' but it's an unlimited free trial with a periodic 5 sec. nag screen.
http://www.download.com/WindowBlinds...-10026826.html

8: PDF Reader and Printing Program.
FOXIT 
http://foxitsoftware.com/

9: ShortKeys is a utility that allows you to set up replacement text or paragraphs for any given number of user defined keystrokes
http://www.shortkeys.com/lite.htm

10: System Information for Windows
http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/abo...ll_screen.html

11: HDDlife is a usable program that will allow you to control the health of your hard drive http://www.hddlife.com/

12: control your audio levels without havin to click on anything
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/volumouse.html

13: Quintessential(good audio player)
www.quinnware.com

14: Trilllian( if you have aol msn yahoo or irc this combines them all)
www.ceruleanstudios.com

15: Cheetah Audio Converter(converts audio and also rips)
http://www.cheetahburner.com/

16: kmp3(great for naming mp3's)
http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?kmp3

17: sticky notes thingy 
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,17660-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

18: Themes Without Windowblind
http://www.alienware.com/Standalone_Pages/darkstar.aspx

19: E-Mail Remover. It allows you to check your mail and delete at your ISP's site
http://eremover.bizhosting.com/

20: Don't want anybody to know what you were doing on your PC?
http://browsertools.net/IE-Privacy-Keeper/

21: Protects registry by notifying you when a reg entry is being made.
http://www.diamondcs.com.au/index.php?page=regprot

22: Bazooka Adware and Spyware Scanner detects a multitude of spyware, adware, trojan, keylogger, foistware and trackware components
http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner...ource=appvisit

23: analog" clock
http://clocx.fi.cz/

24: RegCompact Pro 0.1.8
http://www.experimentalscene.com/?type=1&id=regcompact

25: Gaim an opensource instant messanging client
http://gaim.sourceforge.net/

26: FireFox.
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

27: great for music files, doesnt use up much resources
http://www.foobar2000.org/index.html

28: Great for checking out what's running on your comp
http://www.sysinfo.org/startupinfo.html

29: Helps you learn the fretboard
http://www.francoisbrisson.com/fretboardwarrior/

30: Lots of cool guitar stuff on this program
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs...tar_Utilities/

31: Fastest web browser on earth
http://www.avantbrowser.com/

32: Virus software
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1

33: Control Your Desktop Icons:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,600479,00.asp

34: For controlling some basic StartUp items
http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

35: Startup Monitor which warns of items being added to one's StartUp list
http://www.mlin.net/StartupMonitor.shtml

36: an in-depth look at exactly all that is running on your computer 
http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/fr.../procexp.shtml

37: Other version of Windows Media Player 
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=wmp

38: excellent registry cleaner, jv16pt
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

39: For a profile of your computer especially of those critical and recommended updates this from Belarc:
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

40: Using Outllook Express? Need a spelling checker?
http://www.geocities.com/vampirefo/

41:routine maintenance of Disk Cleanup. ScanDisk and Disk Defragmenter I use this,
http://www.blueorbsoft.com/scandefrag/index.html

42: one of the most popular image viewers worldwide!
http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/index.htm

43: raw converter for digital camera's 
http://www.pixmantec.com/products/ra...ssentials.html

44: PaintShopPro version 7
http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm

45: windows XP powertools
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

46: MS Office's free alternative
http://www.openoffice.org/

47: spyware removal SpyBot-Search & Destroy 1.4
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

48: Simple and FAST text editor 
http://www.editpadlite.com/editpadlite.html

49: keep track of the time zone difference 
http://www.qlock.com/

50: DAEMON Tools run files like .iso without having to burn them first. virtual drive.
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/port...tegory&catid=5

51: Converts .bin and .cue files (for a vcd) into .MPG files so you don't have to burn to CD to play the movie.
http://www.vcdgear.com/download.html

52: Pixresizer is a image resizing program 
http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm

53: voice mail, free programme to use in e-mail
http://www.handybits.com/voicemail.htm

54: regularly clean your computer with
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

55: WinPatrol: Watches for newly added startup entries and other things.
http://www.winpatrol.com/

56: EPrompter- Access multiple web based email accounts at one time. They are having problems with HotMail right now. Everything else OK.
http://www.eprompter.com

57: HostMan: Manage the Hosts file-
http://hostsman12.abelhadigital.com/

58: SequoiaView- Graphic view of your hard drive-
http://www.win.tue.nl/sequoiaview/

59: Erunt- Backup and restore registry for Win 2000 (and others)
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download1267.html

60: xplorer2 lite ditch windows explorer and use this instead
http://www.zabkat.com/x2lite.htm

61:AutoHotkey great scripting tool, saves a lot of time
http://www.autohotkey.com/

62:AutoIt v3 is a freeware BASIC-like scripting language designed for automating the Windows GUI and general scripting
http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/index.php

63: if you like Autoit, check out AutoHotkey, its like Autoit on steroids 
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail...y/1088127602/1

64: Trillian is a fully featured, stand-alone, skinnable chat client that supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC
http://www.trillian.cc/

65: Urlbase 5 - This a great little database for all your web links. You can group them into all sites and fav sites (or any other way you can think of). 
http://www.terriadev.com/urlbase/downloads/index.html

66: Another tool I use along with that is AM-Deadlink. It goes thru your IE favorites or Firefox bookmarks and flags bad links. It's pretty fast too.
http://www.aignes.com/deadlink.htm

67: one of my favorite sites for all kinds of freeware is Snapfiles.
http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/

68: KeePass Password Safe - An easy to use password manager to keep track of all your usernames and passwords. Has a nice password generator too.
http://keepass.sourceforge.net/

69: Cryptainer LE - Strong encryption software, but still easy to use. Creates a 'virtual drive' where you can store sensitive data.
http://www.cypherix.com/index.htm

70: Another great site for freeware is FileForum BetaNews. Also has shareware, but you can filter just the freeware. It also has a good RSS feed that keeps you up to date with all the new releases.
http://fileforum.betanews.com/

71: mind mapping software helps me get lots of random thoughts down in a usable format
freemind.sourceforge.net

72: Total Uninstall 2, installation monitor and uninstaller
http://www.martau.com/tu2.php

73: AutoHotkey is on steroids? then just give Powerpro a try
http://www.ppro.org/

74: MSConfig is a small and helpful tool. It allows you disable programs which are starting with Windows
http://www.get-in-control.com/msconfig-cleanup/

75: Make your folders different colors is neat. It's called Rainbow Folders
http://www.zwnet.bmj.net.pl/~aionel/...l/gb/wstep.htm

76: DG-Defragmenter, a high performance defragmenter which built on top of full DOS based defrag engine.
http://www.beoncorp.com/dgdefragmenter.html

77: Clipomatic is a clipboard cache program - it remembers what was copied to the clipboard even after new data is copied, and allows you to retrieve the old data. 
http://mlin.net/Clipomatic.shtml

78: TinySpell - It is a small utility that allows you to easily and quickly check the spelling of words in any Windows application.
http://tinyspell.m6.net/

79: SceenPrint32 - A very versatile screen capture program.
ScreenPrint32 allows you to print and/or capture to disk or clipboard, the full desktop, active window, predefined area, or user selected area of the screen.
http://www.provtech.co.uk/software/screenprint32.asp

80: Yankee Clipper is another usefull clipboard app
http://www.intelexual.com/products/yc3/

81: LeechGet is a download manager that uses a very nice, modern, Microsoft Outlook-like user interface and seamlessly integrates into Internet Explorer, allowing you to easily start and manage your downloads

82: Audacity is free, open source software for recording and editing sounds
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

83: Wallpaper Master allows you to change your desktop wallpaper automatically every X minutes.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/WallpaperMaster.html

84: WPChanger is an easy to use tool to automatically cycle through your collection of desktop wallpapers
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/wpchanger.html

85: The Webshots Desktop is an advanced internet-enabled screen saver that combines high quality
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/webshots.html

86: Konfabulator? 
www.konfabulator.com

87: KNOPPIX? 
www.knopper.net

88: PSP Video 9?
www.pspvideo9.com

89: Microsoft AntiSpyware:
http://www.microsoft.com/athome/secu...e/default.mspx

90: ClearTweak allows you to change the contrast setting of the ClearType® setting for Windows XP
http://www.ioisland.com/cleartweak/

91: Secure yourself from spam, ads, spyware and more 
All-in-One SECRETMAKER contains everything you need to maintain absolute privacy and security
http://www.secretmaker.com/

92: Convert is an easy to use unit conversion program that will convert the most popular units of distance, temperature, volume, time, speed, mass, power, density, pressure, energy and many others, including the ability to create custom conversions!
http://joshmadison.com/software/convert/

93: now Shareware however they still have a link to their "free" version. Great for screen captures/resizing.
http://www.webtree.ca/newlife/printkey_info.htm

94: For Java development and programing 
http://www.eclipse.org/

95: move on boot program to move files that you cant delete.
http://gibinsoft.net/

96: Angel Writer is a free text editor allowing you to create impressive documents that contain formatted text, graphics and tables
http://www.angelicsoftware.com/en/angel-writer.html

97: THE Rename is a donationware program designed to help you to rename files and folders en masse with a number of possibilities and options. 
http://www.herve-thouzard.com/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=1

98: MP3 Gain
http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/

99: FreeRamPro
http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/

100: WordWeb
http://wordweb.info/free/

101: XnView
http://www.xnview.com/

102: MP3 Trim
http://www.mptrim.com/

103: PrintFolder
http://no-nonsense-software.com/download.shtml

104: Anti virus
http://www.hitmanpro.nl/hitmanpro/

105: Flashnote:- resides in the systray (tiny footprint). Click on it or type Alt+s and instantly you have a notepad-like page (any colour background and text). Auto saves everything. Faster than launching notepad, sticky notes etc. Excellent for copy/paste, quick notes, etc. Very fast on slow systems 
flashnote.softvoile.com/

106: Filemap :- Keep control over the growing number of phantom files that mysteriously appear on your system for no explained reason ... This is a valuable program which quickly indicates any changes to your root (C:\) Directory, Windows and System Directories each time the computer is booted. 
dogkennels.net/filemap/

107: TaskZip:- An oldie but goldie . At scheduled times Taskzip backs up all your critical settings and folders (zipped) to anywhere you specify. Mine backs up: My Documents folder, Word's Normal.dot, My Outlook Express Folders, Registry, Browser settings, Start Menu, OE Address Book, My Favorites Folder, All system Files etc, etc. etc. Simple to use.
pb-sys.com/

108: a handy tool that allows you to close all currently running programs a task often required during software installations to minimize conflicts or during defrag operations
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/smartclose.html

109: you can set up shortcuts to all your fav. programs/directories/websites etc. it has a little notepad type thing attached as well
http://bayden.com/SlickRun/

110: TClockEx enhances the standard Windows taskbar clock, adding the ability to display the date, time and lots of other information in any format you like
www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm

111: Taskzip is a great little backup program
http://www.pb-sys.com/

Please remember this is only a partial list and this post is intended to stop the reposts of the freeware apps that have already been posted.. A second post will follow when I get time to go through the rest of the posts, But in the meantime Please look through the posts before posting a "new freeware app".


----------



## lunchbox

One of my favourite apps of all time.

Strangely Green Chicken Cleanup

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/faq-general.html


----------



## buf

I feel sure we, and I in particular, want to thank you Paynesmanor for the time you have taken to produce the list you have shown us already. Had to be a difficult undertaking on your part. :up:


----------



## jp1203

John Burns said:


> Have you tried this? Comment indicates if you use something other than "start", you can put only three letters in? Just curious.



TClock will do that (change the start button)

Haven't messed with it all that much, but it fit "All powerful Button" just fine for me.


----------



## jp1203

BTW, awesome work on that list Paynesmanor, I printed a copy of it, as it is extensive having covered a lot of this thread and contains the URLS.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Datalyss

John Burns said:


> Have you tried this?


Yep. Been using it for about two weeks.



> Comment indicates if you use something other than "start", you can put only three letters in? Just curious.


I should know. I wrote it. Hi I'm Drax.


----------



## Datalyss

JStergis said:


> TClock will do that (change the start button)
> 
> Haven't messed with it all that much, but it fit "All powerful Button" just fine for me.


No, Tclock only mods the clock, not the Start button. To change the Start button text use Custom Start. Here's a current shot of my taskbar:


----------



## nwfarm

favorite program - www.Burn4free.com 
I have a 10 year old PC. It's been upgraded several times and is running 98se. When my CD bruning program died I downloaded this Burn4Free and it works great. a lifesaver for me.


----------



## brwright

I didn't read through the 1300 replies to see if this was listed so my favorite freeware program would have to be Paint.NET.


----------



## dr911

nwfarm said:


> favorite program - www.Burn4free.com
> I have a 10 year old PC. It's been upgraded several times and is running 98se. When my CD bruning program died I downloaded this Burn4Free and it works great. a lifesaver for me.


Hey nwfarm,

Have you read any "reviews" on 'Burn4free' ??

Look here:

http://www.download.com/Burn4Free-CD-and-DVD/3640-2646_4-10650531.html?sb=3&v=1



> Version: 2.7
> Spyware warning
> 18-Jan-2007 03:42:23 PM
> Pros: Didn't get to use program; see warning below.
> Cons: After installing Burn4Free I got this message from ZoneAlarmPro:
> 
> "This program enables a remote user to control your computer. It runs in the background and opens a back door on your computer. The back door allows an unauthorized remote user to connect to and access your computer, circumventing your computer's security. When you connect to the internet, this program notifies the remote user that your computer is vulnerable. This program may also have built-in tools used to manage your files, run executables on your computer, control your mouse and CD tray, screens, and retrieve passwords, keystroke, and screen shots.
> 
> This program enables a remote user access to your entire computer and everything on it.
> 
> This program is a major security threat. The program includes server software that allows a remote user to connect to your computer and have complete access and control over it.
> 
> It is recommended that you delete this application immediately because it constitutes security and privacy risks, and has no known usefulness."


Might want to check this out ??


----------



## nwfarm

hi dr911
I didn't look at the reviews before downloading and using burn4free. My PC is so old I have to use whatever will work on it. I use Ad-Aware SE, Hijack This, Spybot Search and Repair, NortonSystemWorks, + 2 that I paid for (RegSupreme Pro & Advanced System Optimizer) to try and keep my PC clean. So far I haven't had any real problems with spyware. (cross my fingers). I love doing all the sys maintenances. That's part of the fun of using the PC-for me anyway. thanks for your reply to my thread. nwfarm


----------



## craigwp

nwfarm said:


> favorite program - www.Burn4free.com
> I have a 10 year old PC. It's been upgraded several times and is running 98se. When my CD bruning program died I downloaded this Burn4Free and it works great. a lifesaver for me.


Requires a tool bar installation. Wonder if it can be removed easily without loss to the programs function ability. Toolbars are Verboten


----------



## peteron

thanks for the freebies


----------



## nwfarm

I have the toolbar disabled.


----------



## jp1203

Datalyss said:


> No, Tclock only mods the clock, not the Start button. To change the Start button text use Custom Start. Here's a current shot of my taskbar:


Um...yes it will, I don't just say things to type you know. I wouldn't have put it down if it didn't do that.


----------



## rameam

JStergis said:


> Um...yes it will, I don't just say things to type you know. I wouldn't have put it down if it didn't do that.


By jove, I think the dude is right! :up:


----------



## johnraym

Try mediacoder I use it to convert movies from archive.org to fit on a cd. http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Trogloxene

There are thousands of free sound clips here:
(http://www.sounds.beachware.com/index.htm)

As they say "You won't believe your ears!" 

-T


----------



## nastyjones

I searched this thread & have not found a free keylogger. I would like to know what the family has been looking up. I have been using KGB but frankly it doesn't work all that well.


----------



## JohnWill

You won't find any advice on key loggers here, and I suggest you don't make that request again.  Perhaps you missed the TSG Rules on your way in?


----------



## gotrootdude

Here's some good free stuff, this you gotta try! ( Media center PC users will love it!)

1. Install ubuntu to a folder on your windows drive using wubi: 
Customizing help can be found at any of the forum sites supporting these software products:








: )

Control it all with your wireless mouse!


----------



## seo

I Love to use AVG and Adware-SE


----------



## kwanzah

One of my favorites is Hamachi, its a program used to essentially set up a LAN over the internet. Get it here: http://www.hamachi.cc/download/


----------



## abhinav_g90

*CB Model Pro*
This software is currently a Beta and is free while in beta
Check it at www.cbmodelpro.com
Its one of the coolest 3D modelling softwares
Instead of the regular useless crap, it has a lovely new method.
You take a primitive object and model it, like clay
You bend it, pull and push parts of it, mirror, etc.
Awesome for newbs

*To get it, download it from site. You get an unregistered version that will work for 15 days. But you may register with the site for FREE and get an unlimited version.
Get it while its beta and free*







This is an example from their site




















































A few more examples from their gallery


----------



## jcd1957

ashampoo firewall.

http://www.ashampoo.com/frontend/products/php/product.php?session_langid=2&idstring=0050


----------



## Raised Grain

A great free database for movie fanatics. http://www.coollector.com

While I have your attention; my wife is a romance novel freak. Im wondering if any of you have seen a database like Coolector for Romance novels? There are a few out there but they want an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## foneguy9

Love the Links, tho its hard to see if something is posted already..!

If you are a Firefox User, I love the FireTune Freeware. I love FF but hated the resources it hogged up!!!
Until FireTune...
http://www.firetune.com


----------



## GentsBabe

I don't know if this has been mentioned or not, 88 pages is a LOT to surf thru 

A free program that I found and just LOVE is Chaos Manager. It's a small program that you can put in appointments, birthdays, anniversaries, etc and you can set it to remind you whenever you want. I use it also to remind me when my fav shows are going to be on, and in case I get really into something I've got it set so I leave on time to pick up the children from school. 

It has handy little features so you can view all new entries coming up or just the ones for a week in advance. It has plugins to change skins, and you can even use any of your own pictures as a skin as well [same idea as changing the pic on your desktop]
http://www.chaosmanager.net/

I also have another really awesome program called Rename Master. It renames multiple files at once. So if you have an entire album by the same group and the songs are just save by their names, you can Add the Group and Album title to every song all at once!  Or if you want to remove a certain word from multiple files? Goofed up and forgot to capitalize? It can do that too!
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/renamemaster.html

This is more than likely in here somewhere, but worth repeating if so. Want or need a good music editor? Got some white noise at the end of a song? Want to play around and remix some tunes together? Want to convert an mp3 to a wav? Audacity is for you then:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## nutnhuny

Love the chaos manager :up: [/I]


----------



## GentsBabe

nutnhuny said:


> Love the chaos manager :up:


Ain't it great? I just LOVE it! I use it for durned near everything I can think of 

I especially love it because I'm not only a Professional Pogo Player [ ] but I'm also totally addicted to PnC games and online riddles. I often lose total track of time because I get so caught up. It's too easy to lose an hour or two


----------



## taina

I just stumbled on this freeware and found it very useful. I am glad I can now have my outlook calendar on my desktop all the time. You have to try it. It is freeware.

Developers website: http://www.michaelscrivo.com/projects/outlookdesktop/
You will be able to download the software from there.
Outlook on the Desktop 1.3.3

Info from the developers site:

About

Have you ever wondered why it's such a pain in the butt to use calendaring programs on your computer? It's simple: they don't mimic their real life counterparts very well. People who use calendars to organize their daily lives have them visible in plain sight nearly all of the time. Yet, on the computer, you have to go through a myriad of windows and clicks before you can even see your calendar. So to bridge the gap, I've come up with this little program that will place the Microsoft Outlook Calendaring system right on your desktop. The calendar object gets pinned to your desktop and stays there all the time in plain sight so you can always see what's upcoming. Of course, the benefits don't stop there ... because it's the actual Microsoft Outlook calendar, you get all it's functionality, such as direct editing, drag and drop of files, etc. You have to see it to believe it.
Features

* Places fully functional Microsoft Outlook Calendar on your Desktop.
* The Outlook Calendar is pinned to your desktop so that no windows can get stuck behind it.
* The Calendar's position, size and opacity are all adjustable via a very intuitive GUI.
* A tray Icon (complete with the day of the month) is provided to to configure the app and perform other actions.
* Multiple-Monitor Support.
* Ability to switch between calendar, inbox, contacts, tasks and notes views.

Requirements

* Windows 2000 or higher
* Microsoft Outlook 2000 SR-1 or higher
* Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
(The setup program will download and install it for you if you don't have it)

Here are other software I found to be useful:

Power Folder Free Edition: (there is also a pro version at a cost)
http://www.powerfolder.com/node/free_edition

Ifo from website:
On the internet PowerFolder utilizes peer-to-peer technology to discover the people
you exchange files with. No server or connection to our website required!

Main use cases for PowerFolder are:

* automatic file synchronization between computers
* private filesharing and file transfer
* automatic file distribution
* exchange of project files
* data backup

PowerFolder is very easy to setup and has an intuitive user interface.

Maximum security is provided by the PowerFolder Pro Edition.

Files are managed in virtual folders - multiple users or PCs may have
access to the same folder. To grant other users or PCs access to your files
you need to give them an "invitation" containing
a unique secret access key to your folder.

PowerFolder is customizable: You can choose from various synchronization profiles
to control how your folders get synchronized. Read more about the synchronization profiles
to find out what profile is the best for your use case.

PowerFolder is developed in Java and therefore it runs on all commonly-used operating
systems (Windows, Linux und Macintosh). PowerFolder is available in multiple languages.

PowerFolder exists since 2003 and is under constant open-source development by a team
with rich experience in software development, design and infrastructure. 
----------------------------------------

MayaBase XP Laptop Switcher 
Ifo from website http://www.mayabase.nl/index.php?PageID=22

Most businesses use laptops these days. Most corporate users would not be able to execute their daily tasks without them. But after all these years there are still some disadvantages in using a laptop. You can carry them around and take them out of the office environment but will you be able to use it? In most cases the answer is NO. It probably wants to print your documents on that big printer at the office even when you are at the other end of the world. Maybe your company uses a sophisticated wireless network. Do you switch your wifi-card off whenever you leave the office? No, most people don't. Isn't this a huge security risk you're taking or is your data safe out there?

With our free tool MayaBase XP Laptop Switcher You can setup as many configurations as you like. Every configuration can have unique settings for:

# Enabling and Disabling network cards.
# Automatic or static Networksettings for the TCP/IP protocol.
# The desktop Wallpaper.
# The speakervolume.
# The defaultprinter.
# The systemfiles host and lmhost for presetting names.
# Stop systemservices you don't need
# Start services you do need.
# Run software at startup you would have to run anyway.


----------



## Space Cowboy

JLC's Internet TV 1.0

17,000 channels 

The Rocktelevision station has me all ready to use Vista to build a new Monster Media Center .. Just way to cool


----------



## Noyb

Call me old fashioned ….
But I think Reverse Polish Notation and the HP 41cx was the greatest thing invented since the transistor.

I'm getting tired of getting out one of my two HP 41cx calculators every time I want to do some simple calculations …
While setting in front of my Computer.

While digging thru some emulators ... It looks like this is the best one available.
http://www.educalc.net/326089.page

I've yet to figure out how to use an equals key on a calculator.


----------



## CFLager

This has some good freebies.
http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html
CFLager


----------



## RSM123

http://lists.thedatalist.com/


----------



## katonca

RSM123 said:


> http://lists.thedatalist.com/


Now there's a time saver :up:


----------



## nutnhuny

:up:


katonca said:


> Now there's a time saver :up:


that is so sweet!!!! thanks so much for sharing!!! Joanne


----------



## katonca

You're welcome Joanne but the credit belongs to RSM123

But it's nice meeting you :up:


----------



## chalky

Can't see it here...i may have missed it but posting the link just in case...

http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/

:up:

What is the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows?

UBCD4Win is a bootable CD which contains software that allows you to repair, restore, or diagnose almost any computer problem. Our goal is to be the ultimate free hardware and software diagnostic tool. All software included in UBCD4Win are freeware utilities for Windows®. UBCD4Win is based on Bart's PE©. Bart's PE© builds a Windows® "pre-install" environment CD, basically Windows® booted from CD. We include many free hardware and software diagnostic tools that allow you to fix almost any problem you will face with your computer. With network support, the ability to modify NTFS volumes, recover deleted files, create new NTFS volumes, scan hard drives for viruses, etc. this project includes almost everything you need to repair your system problems. This project has been put together to be the ultimate recovery cd and not a replacement OS (Operating System).


----------



## dotty999

can anyone remember the other site similar to giveaway of the day? I think it's a great site and I've downloaded some good progs from it but I think someone mentioned a similar one


----------



## dez_666

WOOOO SYSINTERNALS

yes yes its from microsoft but its not really their software, they bought this company..or something..

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/default.mspx

it even has a replacement task manager, but this one does trillions more. TCP/IP monitoring for individual processes, threads and handles and modules in processes, permissions, process environment variables, and..some other stuff.

but they also have a registry monitor, which logs all activity in your registry..useful   
and a program called autoruns, that program shows you everything being automatically run in your PC, even system drivers, startup scripts, even BROSWER HELPER OBJECTS! oh and services as well...

haha one last thing they have
a BSOD screensaver. woot.     

SOme other stuff i forgot to add

#1: Crimson Editor. Its a text editor that will highlight your text if it is a programming language. Also uses tabs for files instead of new windows, like lame notepad 
http://www.crimsoneditor.com/

#2: HomeFTP server. an ftp server i use. not really special, but its free....has a good UI.
http://downstairs.dnsalias.net/HomeServer.html

#3: PowerISO. a virtual driver manager (makes virtual cd/dvd drives) Just have to find/make a cd image and mount it and then your PC will think you have a CD loaded in your "drive"! when its really just a file. I do that with Starcraft - Brood war, i play it and my physical cd is still in its case 
http://www.poweriso.com/

#4: Advance Installer: i have never actually used this, but its a free program for compiling your own installers. If you program stuff and you'd like to distribute your program, this might be useful.
http://www.advancedinstaller.com/feats-list.html

#5: XnView. a WONDERFUL I REPEAT WONDERFUL Picture viewer. It can read like over 100 formats! and it can write to like 40 formats. it has a limited picture editor (crop/rotate/change color stuff), it can convert picture file formats, it can also view metadata and it has a HEX VIEWER!
http://www.xnview.com/

#6: EyeDropper. Ever wondered what that one color on your screen is? Now you can find out easy  A tool called eyedropper follows your mouse around and will show you the hex, RGB and CMYK color codes for any pixel on your screen. it has a zoom for finding just the right pixel and has other options too.
http://www.tucows.com/preview/194554

tell me what you think of these programs eh!


----------



## dotty999

dez_666 said:


> WOOOO SYSINTERNALS
> 
> yes yes its from microsoft but its not really their software, they bought this company..or something..
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/default.mspx
> 
> tell me what you think of these programs eh!


sorry that wasn't the site I was looking for, I think it was something like Download of the day although I tried that and was out of luck 
thanks anyway


----------



## dez_666

dotty999 said:


> sorry that wasn't the programme I was looking for, I think it was something like Download of the day although I tried that and was out of luck
> thanks anyway


actually i wasnt responding to your post v_v sorry. just posting some of the stuff i like and use.


----------



## dotty999

dez_666 said:


> actually i wasnt responding to your post v_v sorry. just posting some of the stuff i like and use.


no prob  :up:


----------



## Stoner

Hi dez_666...............don't forget Rootkit Revealer at Sysinternals.
I use that frequently........:up:


----------



## nutnhuny

dotty999 said:


> can anyone remember the other site similar to giveaway of the day? I think it's a great site and I've downloaded some good progs from it but I think someone mentioned a similar one


 Joanne

http://www.freedownloadaday.com/


----------



## dotty999

nutnhuny said:


> Joanne
> 
> http://www.freedownloadaday.com/


many thanks Joanne, that was the site I was looking for, I've already downloaded 2 of the programmes  :up:


----------



## aacm

Somebody has a software for surveillance camera, so I can use, my software is old and not working properly, I want to record if possible.. Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Space Cowboy

Found this today .. Not sure if it's been posted yet ..

*The OSSwin project: Open Source for Windows!*



> OSSWIN PROJECT..........Huge listing of open source software for Windows .....(free).....GO THERE!


Post Feedback As I'm Down For The Count And Am Unable To Look Into It At This Time.

Thanks
David


----------



## dez_666

aacm said:


> Somebody has a software for surveillance camera, so I can use, my software is old and not working properly, I want to record if possible.. Thanks in advance ...


i have a program that might help you, its called AMCap, its video capturing software..i dont use it becase my camera is crap, and i have no need for it either, but i have the program  i BELIVE it will capture video, but you can fiddle with it if you want


----------



## aacm

dez_666 THANKS SO MUCH.... 
:up: 
I surely used it.. I will let you know how goes... again ... thanks... 

Aacm


----------



## Hidden Treasure

What a great thread this is!

I've been using Weather Watcher for years. :up: Don't confuse this with WeatherBug.

http://www.singerscreations.com/AboutWeatherWatcher.asp


----------



## JohnWill

While we're talking weather, ForcastFox is a weather plugin for FireFox, very handy: http://forecastfox.mozdev.org/


----------



## Blackmirror

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/ has a news screensaver today


----------



## ekim68

JohnWill said:


> While we're talking weather, ForcastFox is a weather plugin for FireFox, very handy: http://forecastfox.mozdev.org/


Thanks John...Been using it off and on all day...Pretty cool...


----------



## men8ifr

Tried Bazooka but it said the latest definitions were 145 days old - surely this is not good!


----------



## hewee

men8ifr said:


> Tried Bazooka but it said the latest definitions were 145 days old - surely this is not good!


They don't update much anymore.


----------



## individual_echo

Best Startup manager I found is Codestuff Starter. Like MSCONFIG, you can disable programs but without restarting your pc. Check it out!!!
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/starter.html


----------



## dez_666

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/Autoruns.mspx

Why not use Autoruns? I like it. You can disable..well anything really.


----------



## rameam

Paynesmanor said:


> 80: Yankee Clipper is another usefull clipboard app
> http://www.intelexual.com/products/yc3/


This is really a useful utility. I use it constantly. Bears repeating.


----------



## coathanger

This thread is massive  Reently updated my freeware website which you'll find quite relevant:
http://www.freedecentdownloads.com


----------



## jp1203

Found this today, very fun to play with, probably would be useful for anyone who may have a simple cash register in their shop as an alternative.

Free POS software, runs through DOS, networkable. In playing with it a lot, it seems to work great. Of course I have no drawer, scanner, pole display, or anything to test with it, but standard keyboard and printer would be quite useable. http://pages.prodigy.net/daleharris/pos.htm


----------



## buf

Just read about this freebie---Ycopy here: http://www.ruahine.com/ycopy-file-copy-utility.html
Sounds promising.


----------



## Money Pit

I'm not sure if these 3 have been posted before? I've used them all and they work great.

http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm (Tool Tray Clock Enhancer)

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,17628-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html (Keeps you pc clock accurate)

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/My-Alarm-Clock-Download-57074.html (Small Alarm clock program)


----------



## Noyb

FYI .... 
Tclockex only works in Vista ... If you set to display in Classic mode.
Otherwise .. The colors are all messed up.


----------



## Money Pit

That's strange? I'm using it on XP Pro


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... The Tclockex problem is in *Vista's* pretty face.
Like a Blond .. Pretty is only monitor deep.

Hummm .. The last time I was in Vista Aero the colors looked a lot worse than this ....
Vista Classic .. Vista Basic ... Vista Aero ..


----------



## nod32

The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## Noyb

And ... Sign up to the 46 Best-Ever ... And you'll get 56 more recommendations.


----------



## clsxmas

You can say that again!:up:


----------



## pedroguy

But,did you notice.They rated this site as outstanding.
But of course,we all knew that already.


----------



## Noyb

_You can say that again!_
And ... Sign up to the 46 Best-Ever ... And you'll get 56 more recommendations.

How do Ya'll think I found out about TechGuy ? ... it's recommended there.


----------



## jp1203

pedroguy said:


> But,did you notice.They rated this site as outstanding.
> But of course,we all knew that already.


Of course - who would ever even consider rating it anything short of 10/10. We didn't all get addicted to nothing


----------



## craigwp

Noyb said:


> FYI ....
> Tclockex only works in Vista ... If you set to display in Classic mode.
> Otherwise .. The colors are all messed up.


I'm happy with it on xp home.


----------



## dotty999

smart defrag


----------



## Higgy

I haven't tried this email client myself, but it looks like one to check out.

DreamMail
Softpedia Review


----------



## clmowers

This program rocks, It will enable you to delete a file when you reboot your computer. So you will not get that message that the file is in use. 
http://www.softwarepatch.com/software/moveonboot.html


----------



## craigwp

Dream mail Looks good. Except when you reply to an email it seems to take forever to open.


----------



## franca

Simple File Shredder
Simple File Shredder is a utility that securely deletes your files so they cant be restored using recovery software. When you delete a file using the conventional Windows delete method, the file is not actually destroyed. Windows simply acknowledges the file is no longer needed and considers it free space. The deleted file will exist in a recoverable state until its over-written with other data. When you use Simple File Shredder to shred a file, the file is over-written with with random bytes before its deleted. If the file was ever restored using recovery software, it would be worthless. Simple File Shredder v3 provides a new fully customizable System Shredder. Using the System Shredder, you can easily group browser cache, cookie, and history files to be located and shredded.
Windows


----------



## Space Cowboy

*JkDefrag 3.17 *



> Free (released under the GNU General Public License) disk defragment and optimize utility for Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista/X64. Completely automatic and very easy to use, fast, low overhead, with two optimization strategies, and can handle floppies and USB disks/sticks. Included are a Windows version, a commandline version (for scheduling by the task scheduler or for use from administrator scripts), a screensaver version, a DLL library (for use from programming languages), and versions for Windows X64.
> 
> 64 Bit version also available.


----------



## Stoner

I don't know, SC.......looking at the 'Bugs and problems' page at that site, it looks like that app is at best a beta and maybe even an alpha release.
http://www.kessels.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=7&sid=31a9a8428b1e25ec25cebb53f002c605

Lots of issues.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.httrack.com/


----------



## sascorpion

hey guys, of of ttg's gave me this and i think it should be shared
http://www.google.co.uk./url?sa=L&a...PYWARE&usg=AFQjCNGM223WQys7khfQ_QbvzNh6bZfDSA


----------



## John Burns

Yes - been using free version of SuperAntiSpyware for quite a while now - seems to be a good freebie.


----------



## MAAX Z

can anyone suggest me any GOOD registry Cleaner :up:


----------



## DNA_Uncut

MAAX Z said:


> can anyone suggest me any GOOD registry Cleaner :up:


http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm.


----------



## stantley

Read a few of these threads and you'll get a feel for the general opinion of registry cleaners http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=326790&query=registry cleaner


----------



## JohnWill

MAAX Z said:


> can anyone suggest me any GOOD registry Cleaner :up:


Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!


----------



## DNA_Uncut

info.

http://www.mediamonkey.com/product.htm

Download:

http://www.mediamonkey.com/MediaMonkey_Setup_2_5_5.exe

(Standard\Free)


----------



## dr911

stantley said:


> Read a few of these threads and you'll get a feel for the general opinion of registry cleaners http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=326790&query=registry cleaner


Hey Stantley,

the link you gave us *isn't working* !!!


----------



## stantley

dr911 said:


> Hey Stantley,
> 
> the link you gave us *isn't working* !!!


It looks the search function isn't working, try any keyword search.

OK, search is working again, http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=331660&query=registry cleaner


----------



## JohnWill

Search results are only saved for about an hour, you can't post links to search results and expect them to work.


----------



## stantley

JohnWill said:


> Search results are only saved for about an hour, you can't post links to search results and expect them to work.


Ok, thanks JW I wasn't too sure about that.


----------



## JohnWill

You're not the first to be caught by this issue.


----------



## hewee

Use goolge to search TSG.


----------



## carnage007

hey! if you'd like to split your hard drive space, because you like application files to be seperate from all your junk lie movies music games, etc,etc... Partition Magic is the way to go as you can split without losing any information. i split my 80G to 70G and 10G....so 10G is just for windows and applications and 70G is the space for everything else!

link: http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=partition magic&tag=srch


----------



## rameam

Couldn't find PM at the posted link, carnage007. Couldn't find it at CNET period.


----------



## clsxmas

carnage007 said:


> hey! if you'd like to split your hard drive space, because you like application files to be seperate from all your junk lie movies music games, etc,etc... Partition Magic is the way to go as you can split without losing any information. i split my 80G to 70G and 10G....so 10G is just for windows and applications and 70G is the space for everything else!
> 
> link: http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=partition magic&tag=srch


Partition Magic is a program sold by Symantec. It is not free. Symantic is listed as a sponsor at the site you linked to.


----------



## johnni

I don't know if this item has already been mentioned but I have just installed a replacement for my XP Start menu called Vista Start Menu. It is freeware (although there is a non-free Pro version). It works with 2000, XP and Vista. So far I am liking it and it gives an easy shutdown/standby button etc. It installs as a program in Program Files and if you delete it the normal Start menu takes over. See a screenshot and download from:
http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html

johnni


----------



## aacm

johnni said:


> I don't know if this item has already been mentioned but I have just installed a replacement for my XP Start menu called Vista Start Menu. It is freeware (although there is a non-free Pro version). It works with 2000, XP and Vista. So far I am liking it and it gives an easy shutdown/standby button etc. It installs as a program in Program Files and if you delete it the normal Start menu takes over. See a screenshot and download from:
> http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html
> 
> johnni


I want to say THANKS  this is awesome program.. I really liket :up:


----------



## Tildy

johnni said:


> r. See a screenshot and download from:
> http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html
> 
> johnni


YES...thanks from me too :up:


----------



## carnage007

hey i profusely apologise, i had partition magic on my pc and thought i'd like to share it because i thought its quite good...i knew most software on downloads.com are free and so i just did a search to see if anything popped up without following it up. so my mistake i'm sorry mate,this is the 1st time i'm in a forum so its all a bit new to me.

But here's another program and it is free, its a unzipping program like winrar, but what i like about this program is it fixes corrupted .rar files as well (or unzips it) unlike winrar...

http://www.filzip.com/en/download.html


----------



## clsxmas

carnage007 said:


> hey i profusely apologise, i had partition magic on my pc and thought i'd like to share it because i thought its quite good...i knew most software on downloads.com are free and so i just did a search to see if anything popped up without following it up. so my mistake i'm sorry mate,this is the 1st time i'm in a forum so its all a bit new to me.
> 
> But here's another program and it is free, its a unzipping program like winrar, but what i like about this program is it fixes corrupted .rar files as well (or unzips it) unlike winrar...
> 
> http://www.filzip.com/en/download.html


No problem--that happens to all of us occasionally!! Keep sharing freebie recommendations!:up:


----------



## munk-man

not really sure if this counts as freeware but if you have windows xp you can use http://www.themexp.org/ to change the layout, colors, and themes of your computer. you can even switch it up to a Mac type layout if you prefer that over windows


----------



## John Burns

munk-man said:


> not really sure if this counts as freeware but if you have windows xp you can use http://www.themexp.org/ to change the layout, colors, and themes of your computer. you can even switch it up to a Mac type layout if you prefer that over windows


Be careful of this site - when you download from it, there are packaged "questionable items" sometimes included in the download. McAfee SiteAdvisor has this coded red - with this message:

"In our tests, we found downloads on this site that some people consider adware, spyware or other potentially unwanted programs."

It does have good themes, etc. but you can eliminate the spyware and unwanted only if you subscribe to the site, from my experience. I have found questionable items after using it without a subscription. Just a warning.


----------



## munk-man

John Burns said:


> Be careful of this site - when you download from it, there are packaged "questionable items" sometimes included in the download. McAfee SiteAdvisor has this coded red - with this message:
> 
> "In our tests, we found downloads on this site that some people consider adware, spyware or other potentially unwanted programs."
> 
> It does have good themes, etc. but you can eliminate the spyware and unwanted only if you subscribe to the site, from my experience. I have found questionable items after using it without a subscription. Just a warning.


O wow I was unaware of this, I have a few themes from the site but haven't used it in quite awhile... sorry bout that everyone!


----------



## John Burns

munk-man said:


> O wow I was unaware of this, I have a few themes from the site but haven't used it in quite awhile... sorry bout that everyone!


No problem - just wanted to warn you - I have downloaded from there too - even took a subscription at one time - but they have to pay for the free downloads some way - so guess they package some "help" in the free downloads. Lots of good themes there - guess the safe way is to pay the subscription price ($10 per year) - lol.


----------



## mybest2U

Have any of you wanted to turn some YouTube videos or other computer videos into a video DVD playable in a standalone DVD player? If so, check out the program "DVD Flick", which will not only work with Youtube videos (.flv files), but will also work with just about all other major video codecs. 
DVD Flick can be found at:

http://www.dvdflick.net/

And then if you want to be really fancy and add menus to your video DVD, try using "DVD Styler" from:

http://www.dvdstyler.de/

I've used both programs with great success! BTW, they are also hosted at sourceforge.net.
(And as a last side note, if you want an easy way of downloading Youtube videos to your computer, just go to YoutubeX.com and give it the Youtube URL of the video you're after).


----------



## Muffy7

I checked out vista start bar... only, i know of a better one.

This one is for Windows XP and it makes your start menu replicate a vista start menu.

http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=938

i love it!


----------



## muddler

Hello Folks.This little program can save you a lot of hassle when trying to remove stubborn files and folders.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Unlocker.shtml


----------



## xico

Thanks muddler! That's just what I need! :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

My favourite freeware is OpenOffice.

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## craigwp

*Anyone who helps friends and relatives on the phone with tech support should try this great freeware program which is simple to use. *

http://www.crossloop.com/about.html


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/freehidefolder.html


----------



## espressoguy

http://www.anova.org/software/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Nice one


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I wont recommend people sysweeper, They're annoying! I registered them but they do free scan, so i decide to give up and they're still emailing me!


----------



## MikeSwim07

yeah


----------



## Byteman

Here's one site that specializes in posting and updating on the newest, freshest gizmos and gadgets, freeware, etc I've seen- it's something that is hard to stop browsing.

*http://www.downloadsquad.com/*

Information, links to, reviews of, how to, articles about, demos,

it's all here- most amazing collection.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ByteMan, Do you think we should remove Free Hide Folder, because someone think it's a malware...


----------



## Byteman

CrazyComputerMan said:


> ByteMan, Do you think we should remove Free Hide Folder, because someone think it's a malware...


No, I'm pretty sure we'd have heard about it if it was...

I did see that it has a "cracked" version, that would infect a computer.

Here's one report I found> *http://www.download3k.com/Antivirus-Report-free-Hide-Folder.html*

[webquote=http://www.download3k.com/Antivirus-Report-free-Hide-Folder.html]Free Hide Folder 1.8 Antivirus Report
Antivirus information 
Download3K has downloaded and tested Free Hide Folder on 14 Oct 2007 with 4 of the best antivirus engines available today. We have found it to be clean of any form of badware (viruses, spyware, adware, etc.) - the full reports are available below. We will test Free Hide Folder again on the next version of the program so make sure you check back for updated reports in the near future. 
Bitdefender: Clean 
NOD 32: Clean 
Kaspersky: Clean [/webquote]


----------



## JohnWill

Byteman said:


> Here's one site that specializes in posting and updating on the newest, freshest gizmos and gadgets, freeware, etc I've seen- it's something that is hard to stop browsing.
> 
> *http://www.downloadsquad.com/*
> 
> Information, links to, reviews of, how to, articles about, demos,
> 
> it's all here- most amazing collection.


Hmm... Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

JohnWill said:


> Hmm... Link doesn't work for me.


Works well for me, Seems you having a problem...


----------



## FatAdz

*Thanks for the Shortkeys link, that handy little program has saved my fingers from formatting my e-mails. :up:​*


----------



## DNA_Uncut

ZoneAlarm is giving away a fully licensed copy of ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware for free until Nov 14 (05:00 PST).

This software comes with the firewall, spyware scanner and 1 year of free updates.

Hurry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/sum/index.html


----------



## REBDomine

Can I jump into the fire?
I'll give you one: video capture software.

CamStudio Opensource.
www.camstudio.org

Great tool to use if you want to make a video tutorial for any subject (my favorite: the UnrealED Level Editor tutorials at scottshome.com)


----------



## Tstright

DNA_Uncut said:


> ZoneAlarm is giving away a fully licensed copy of ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware for free until Nov 14 (05:00 PST).
> 
> This software comes with the firewall, spyware scanner and 1 year of free updates.
> 
> Hurry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/sum/index.html


Too bad ZoneAlarm is all bloat now.... Used to be very good.


----------



## slow_slow_PC

Sound editor and easy ringtone maker. edits mp3, ogg & wav

Audacity


----------



## MrFishy

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/

 Free retail software and game downloads daily.


----------



## rameam

MrFishy said:


> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/
> 
> Free retail software and game downloads daily.


I visited this site regularly for several months and I never found anything there I couldn't get elsewhere for free. It was a hassle having to d/l, install, and register it within a certain time period. I finally just deleted my bookmark.

But check it out if you haven't already. It may be something you would like. Thanks for posting it, MrFishy


----------



## nappymonster

Firefox 

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/products/firefox/

7zip - http://www.7-zip.org

About 2mb, adds an option when you right click to add to archive with extensions such as .rar, .zip, .tar, .7z etc


----------



## JohnWill

*nappymonster*, those have been posted several times. You might search the thread before posting.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

REBDomine said:


> Can I jump into the fire?
> I'll give you one: video capture software.
> 
> CamStudio Opensource.
> www.camstudio.org
> 
> Great tool to use if you want to make a video tutorial for any subject (my favorite: the UnrealED Level Editor tutorials at scottshome.com)


CamStudio is a good software...

Could be low quantity if you recording video for example YouTube.


----------



## REBDomine

CrazyComputerMan said:


> CamStudio is a good software...
> 
> Could be low quantity if you recording video for example YouTube.


The high-resolution level-editing videos at Scottshome.com were made by CamStudio. You just have to 'play' with the settings and get it 

Oh, low quality? Youtube deliberately reduces the quality of its videos in order to conserve bandwidth and allow users with slow Internet connections to watch videos.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

REBDomine said:


> The high-resolution level-editing videos at Scottshome.com were made by CamStudio. You just have to 'play' with the settings and get it
> 
> Oh, low quality? Youtube deliberately reduces the quality of its videos in order to conserve bandwidth and allow users with slow Internet connections to watch videos.


I just get Youtube to FLV then convert to AVI then convert to Gp3 for my phone


----------



## REBDomine

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I just get Youtube to FLV then convert to AVI then convert to Gp3 for my phone


Ah, that's so freakin' sweet!


----------



## MikeSwim07

Not sure if anyone has posted this link:

http://www.snapfiles.com/topdownloads/Freeware-top100-25.html


----------



## dbailey18

I think this one could also be of some use .

http://www.qfxsoftware.com/


----------



## breadcrab

Posted by accident


----------



## breadcrab

Stoner said:


> About the Winrar free download and key:
> I've heard a lot of complaints on other forums about the slowness and often failed connections to the offer.
> If anyone wants winrar 3.51 and can't retrieve the downloads, try this:
> 
> Check post 180 at http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=482722&st=165
> for the key. It's the same that I downloaded from the winrar site this morning.
> http://www.win-rar.com/bestoverallutility/download.php (I think, it appears dead now)
> 
> Everybody seems to get the same key. (When the system works )
> Download winrar 3.51 from : http://www.rarlabs.com/rar/wrar351.exe
> 
> Install winrar 351 and drag the rarkey.rar file into an open winrar window and it should self install the key. It did for me.


Dude you got me a virus


----------



## JohnWill

That link has a perfectly fine copy of WINRAR, no virus there.


----------



## breadcrab

oh I must have clicked the wrong link


----------



## Stoner

Thanks for the conformation JohnWill.


----------



## macannaster

don't know if this is already here somewhere, its kind of hard to trawl through all 96 pages, but i've found some great stuff, so thanks everyone

this is a good reg cleaner, but as usuall, make sure you don't delete reg entries that you need.


----------



## macannaster

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/RegScrubXP-Download-2078.html

sorry forgot to include the link ^^


----------



## Stiffex

I think COMODO Pro firewall deserves a mention since it is the best firewall out there and its 100% free forever.

Ive used this firewall for over a year now and not one problem have I had and now the new updated version comes with lots of features like `active processes`amongst other things and with its application monitor its ny on impossible for anything to get past you with this firewall

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/ :up:  :up:


----------



## rameam

Stiffex said:


> I think COMODO Pro firewall deserves a mention since it is the best firewall out there and its 100% free forever.
> 
> Ive used this firewall for over a year now and not one problem have I had and now the new updated version comes with lots of features like `active processes`amongst other things and with its application monitor its ny on impossible for anything to get past you with this firewall
> 
> http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/ :up:  :up:


Remove the colon at the end of the link as I did in your quote and it will work. Thanks for the post and the good word. I had this link already and planned to try it.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Ah! So the Vista version is there at last.


----------



## Muffy7

Antivir Personal Edition! (Antivirus that is free/It works well/High reviews)
http://www.free-av.com/

Foobar2000 (Audio player that uses almost no resources!)
http://www.foobar2000.org/
(If you want a really cool look for Foobar, i can help you out!)

Google Web Accelerator (Internet Accelerator that really helps!)
http://webaccelerator.google.com/

Objectdock (Recreation of Apple's "dock" for windows.... FREE)
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/

Vistart (Changes your XP start menu to replicate VISTA)
http://lee-soft.com/?page_id=11

Winamp (Now updated as a full media solution)
http://www.winamp.com/

VLC Media Player (THE ABSOLUTE BEST VIDEO PLAYER!!! Has all codecs ever needed)
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## John Burns

macannaster said:


> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/RegScrubXP-Download-2078.html
> 
> sorry forgot to include the link ^^


Thanks.


----------



## John Burns

Stiffex said:


> I think COMODO Pro firewall deserves a mention since it is the best firewall out there and its 100% free forever.
> 
> Ive used this firewall for over a year now and not one problem have I had and now the new updated version comes with lots of features like `active processes`amongst other things and with its application monitor its ny on impossible for anything to get past you with this firewall
> 
> http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/: :up:  :up:


Can't get link to work.


----------



## WhitPhil

rameam said:


> Remove the colon at the end of the link as I did in your quote and it will work. Thanks for the post and the good word. I had this link already and planned to try it.


And, I do not recommend running RegScrub unless you are the adventurous type!


----------



## John Burns

Stiffex said:


> I think COMODO Pro firewall deserves a mention since it is the best firewall out there and its 100% free forever.
> 
> Ive used this firewall for over a year now and not one problem have I had and now the new updated version comes with lots of features like `active processes`amongst other things and with its application monitor its ny on impossible for anything to get past you with this firewall
> 
> http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/: :up:  :up:


I don't disagree with you about Comodo - however, when I tried to upgrade to the new Version 3, I had utter chaos. Many people have experienced serious problems besides me. The version I had been running never caused me any problems - but the new installation was nothing but confusion and pc horror to me. Finally, after a few hours undoing what it did to my pc, was I able to get it running again - thanks to System Restore, Safe Mode, etc. Unless you are somewhat experienced, I don't recommend it until they get some of the "bugs" worked out.  I am not bad-mouthing Comodo, it's just that I am not alone having problems with Version 3 - just check the forums out on the Net and you will see many people with problems when they try to install it.

You might check the posts in All Other Software - under "Help with Comodo Firewall".


----------



## Stiffex

No I will be reverting back myself; after using the firewall for so long and being so impressed with it how could they have got it so wrong with the latest version?

So I should add a proviso that if anyone wants to try this firewall they should navigate to the bottom of the page and download version 2.4 and steer well clear of version 3

My last link didnt work so heres a new one

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo....currency=GBP&region=United Kingdom&country=GB

And heres a bonus........ Nero micro a free music and data burning software http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Nero-Lite-Download-48758.html


----------



## guitar

http://www.filehippo.com/download_sandboxie/


----------



## WhitPhil

Snag It

Also available, Camtasia Studio


----------



## Wallenberg

For those of you who have never tried a keyboarding productivity tool, there are a few freeware packages available but I would like to tell you about AutoHotkey. I think it's just great!

Autohotkey helps you to automate keyboard functions and mouse clicks.

It's real easy for novices to set up hotkeys so that if you type some name often, you can create a hotkey like (ALT+F1) to do it for you. For example, if you type "Tech Support Guy" a lot, here is how you would create the hotkey "ALT+F1" to do that for you just by pressing ALT+F1:

!F1::Send Tech Support Guy

The exclamation mark before F1 represents the ALT key. The following keys are used to represent the modifier keys:

! is used to represent the ALT key. ^ is used for CTRL. + is used for shift. # is used for WIN.

If you use one program or document quite often, you can create a hotkey to do that. Suppose you often open Internet Explorer. Here is how you could derine the hotkey CTRL+I to do that just br pressing the single key CTRL+I:

^I::Run "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"

Suppose you open a MS Word document named "report.doc" often. Here is h ow you could define the hotkey ALT+SHIFT+R to do that:
!+r::Run report.doc

Experienced programers can program very sophisticated programs too. AutoHotkey has its own language that is very easy to use. You can use it to create excellent bot programs (robots). So you can have your bot program perform functions on the web automatically while you do something else.

You can learn about AutoHotkey and download it from:

www.Autohotkey.com

It has its own user forum at www.AutoHotkey.com/forum

It has its own file storage network too. I've tried many many keyboard productivity tools and AutoHotkey is the best by far.


----------



## xico

I use Foxit for reading PDF files. But Foxit wants 99 bucks for its advanced program to be able to add and alter PDF files. Does anyone know of a freebee for that kind of a program? 

Thanks,

Xico


----------



## Ariesjill

xico said:


> I use Foxit for reading PDF files. But Foxit wants 99 bucks for its advanced program to be able to add and alter PDF files. Does anyone know of a freebee for that kind of a program?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Xico


I may B missing sumthihn....is Adobe just too uncool? Every build available all over the net.


----------



## JohnWill

Adobe is a bloated pig, that's the usual objection to it. It also keeps wanting to be updated and install extra programs for each update.


----------



## ChuckE

Yes, you are missing something.
What is available all "over the net" is Adobe Acrobat Reader, which is used to read the PDF (Portable Document Format) files that Adobe Acrobat creates (that is NOT the Reader).

Adobe, creator of the PDF format and the business idea of it, showed everybody that a transportable document format that was usable on all computing platforms (PCs , Macs, Unix boxes, etc.) that also allowed for those files to be seen and printed nearly identical across all those platforms was a VERY VALUABLE commodity. They then give people the free Reader, and charge you plenty for the tools to create the useful PDF files.

Since then, there have been other companies to come out with PDF creation tools, and many times those are free. They may not be as good, or as flexible as Adobe tools, but in most cases, the free PDF creation tools are adequate.


----------



## Ariesjill

ChuckE said:


> Yes, you are missing something.
> What is available all "over the net" is Adobe Acrobat Reader, which is used to read the PDF (Portable Document Format) files that Adobe Acrobat creates (that is NOT the Reader).
> 
> Adobe, creator of the PDF format and the business idea of it, showed everybody that a transportable document format that was usable on all computing platforms (PCs , Macs, Unix boxes, etc.) that also allowed for those files to be seen and printed nearly identical across all those platforms was a VERY VALUABLE commodity. They then give people the free Reader, and charge you plenty for the tools to create the useful PDF files.
> 
> Since then, there have been other companies to come out with PDF creation tools, and many times those are free. They may not be as good, or as flexible as Adobe tools, but in most cases, the free PDF creation tools are adequate.


I appreciate yr fillng in the blanks. I only read/print out PDF files. If evah I need to write one....I shall take all this good info into consideration!


----------



## Ariesjill

JohnWill said:


> Adobe is a bloated pig, that's the usual objection to it. It also keeps wanting to be updated and install extra programs for each update.


Eeew. Sounds like VISTA. Or Symantec.

No "This little piggy went to market...this little piggy stayed home"? But as per above....until I need to write PDF files....I don't mind this little reader piggy at all. I guess it's case-specific.

R U the John Will also active on another tech site? If so.,...it's all good, right? Well....maybe not all.


----------



## Wallenberg

JohnWill said:


> Adobe is a bloated pig, that's the usual objection to it. ...


You've met my wife?

Most people usually describe her as "A Dopey". But I suppose her Mexican relatives might call her "A Dobey". I know that when she was in high school, a lot of the kids called her "A Doggie". But I think that was because she liked to howl at the moon. It used to be amusing but I've grown tired of it.


----------



## Ariesjill

BluxMax said:


> You've met my wife?
> 
> Most people usually describe her as "A Dopey". But I suppose her Mexican relatives might call her "A Dobey". I know that when she was in high school, a lot of the kids called her "A Doggie". But I think that was because she liked to howl at the moon. It used to be amusing but I've grown tired of it.


Is this ripe with esoteric references I am ignorant of, an HBO Comedy Special....or do we need an intervention?????


----------



## kodyleonard

CutePDF is another PDF reader/creater that's free. Very handy to convert any documents into a PDF file for free!

http://www.cutepdf.com


----------



## Ariesjill

kodyleonard said:


> CutePDF is another PDF reader/creater that's free. Very hand to convert any documents into a PDF file for free!
> 
> http://www.cutepdf.com


I LUUUUV LEARNING! Nevah having needed to convert....I had NO CLUE.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ariesjill said:


> I LUUUUV LEARNING! Nevah having needed to convert....I had NO CLUE.


Agree that adobe a hog memory.. too much graphic. i like basic


----------



## JohnWill

Ariesjill said:


> R U the John Will also active on another tech site? If so.,...it's all good, right? Well....maybe not all.


Yep, how many John Will's do you think there are in the world?


----------



## ChuckE

At last count: 98
Google: John Will


----------



## Ariesjill

JohnWill said:


> Yep, how many John Will's do you think there are in the world?


Hi,

OK, I C via below....98. But each ENTIRELY UNIQUE.

I have a far more common name.....so there must be a gazillion of me...one only a few blocks from my building and since she apparently shops there too, she keeps gettin my points in the Vitamin Shop.

Bet there is only one puter freak John Will!!!!!! Hah.


----------



## hewee

How much worse can Adobe get?...

Adobe And Yahoo Partner To Place Ads On PDF Documents
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djhighlights/200711290555DOWJONESDJONLINE000521.htm


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> How much worse can Adobe get?...
> 
> Adobe And Yahoo Partner To Place Ads On PDF Documents
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djhighlights/200711290555DOWJONESDJONLINE000521.htm


Guess what? im uninstalling Adobe right now.


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Guess what? im uninstalling Adobe right now.


Great to hear and have fun because it is not easy to get everything uninstall.

I use FoxIt and love it. Loved it more before they added more in the last version but still it opens up right away. I have it set as the default to open .pdf files. 
Then I have it so when online and I click a .pdf I get the download box that pops up and I can download or open it with FoxIt.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Great to hear and have fun because it is not easy to get everything uninstall.
> 
> I use FoxIt and love it. Loved it more before they added more in the last version but still it opens up right away. I have it set as the default to open .pdf files.
> Then I have it so when online and I click a .pdf I get the download box that pops up and I can download or open it with FoxIt.


How do you edit AVG update and Automatic scan, im getting sick of it!


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> How do you edit AVG update and Automatic scan, im getting sick of it!


Not sure because each day I just check on updates on my own. I know the free version there is NO auto update. 
Now maybe in the Scheduler you can set a time to update and scan. I have it turned off so not sure.


----------



## DaveBurnett

> I know the free version there is NO auto update.


Yes there is. 
There are two scheduled tasks: Update, and Scan.
I set the update to run at 01:00 but if missed do it when I go online, and the Full scan to run at 02:00 but skip if missed.
I then leave my machine on once a week overnight.


----------



## breadcrab

My favorite is Paint.Net 3.20 http://www.getpaint.net/download.html#Download


----------



## Ariesjill

DaveBurnett said:


> Yes there is.
> There are two scheduled tasks: Update, and Scan.
> I set the update to run at 01:00 but if missed do it when I go online, and the Full scan to run at 02:00 but skip if missed.
> I then leave my machine on once a week overnight.


Ditto. Grisoft would no way omit auto updates....they are almost daily and vital. I schedule autoscan for a time I am never around....effectively disabling it. I scanmanually and not that often given the efficiency of AVG....have not had a virus so far.


----------



## Ariesjill

These two favs of mine not necessary and do not address anythng serious. I just like them:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Clocks-Time-Management/LClock.shtml

This wIll up the level of your systray clock. Very attractive, totally configurable....and when U mouse over its icon will bring up a calendar also entirely configurable.
____________________________
http://www.lux-aeterna.com/clock/

This is adorable speaking clock. I use it mainly as alarm clock I set during eBay auctions. They offer it in many languages.

I just noticed says no longer available....but I tried and it appears it is. 
Cute sounds U can choose from or even import yr own wave files.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.divx.com/dff/index.php


----------



## ChuckE

I recently had a few videos that I was having trouble playing. I also was having some trouble in trying to identify which codec I needed for each. So, upon searching, I stumbled across this free, skin-able, player:
http://www.kmplayer.com/
(You will probably have to select the (*English*) language button to read, since the default page comes up in Korean.)

It was able to play all the oddball videos that were giving be a problem, PLUS it gave me features that I really had not thought of:
I was easily able to make snapshots of playing videos (where Windows Media Player, and all the other players I had used before, would just give me a blank box in the player window.
I can now play a video at stepped slower or faster rates, WITH sound.
I could now single step through the frames of a video.
I can also adjust the video contrast and brightness while playing some fairly dark videos.
and I already mentioned the skins there , which some users have added some very useful other abilities, too.

There are a lot of other features that were in there, too. I have not investigated them all, but what I've seen so far I really like.


----------



## WhitPhil

Secunia Software Inspector

https://psi.secunia.com/

Now available as a standalone app.

"The Secunia PSI detects installed software and categorises your software as either Insecure, End-of-Life, or Up-To-Date. Effectively enabling you to focus your attention on software installations where more secure versions are available from the vendors."

Online Version


----------



## JohnWill

WhitPhil, that is a very useful little utility! I ran the on-line version, got a bunch of stuff out of date!


----------



## Ariesjill

ChuckE said:


> I recently had a few videos that I was having trouble playing. I also was having some trouble in trying to identify which codec I needed for each. So, upon searching, I stumbled across this free, skin-able, player:
> http://www.kmplayer.com/
> (You will probably have to select the (*English*) language button to read, since the default page comes up in Korean.)
> 
> It was able to play all the oddball videos that were giving be a problem, PLUS it gave me features that I really had not thought of:
> I was easily able to make snapshots of playing videos (where Windows Media Player, and all the other players I had used before, would just give me a blank box in the player window.
> I can now play a video at stepped slower or faster rates, WITH sound.
> I could now single step through the frames of a video.
> I can also adjust the video contrast and brightness while playing some fairly dark videos.
> and I already mentioned the skins there , which some users have added some very useful other abilities, too.
> 
> There are a lot of other features that were in there, too. I have not
> investigated them all, but what I've seen so far I really like.


Thiis sounds amazing; am getting it ASAP. Maybe will play my from Google videos but only via their player I think now gone....Gnarls Barkley's live performance of CRAZY at 06 MTV awards.

Thank U in advance!


----------



## ChuckE

There are at least a couple web converters around that will convert website videos (like at YouTube, and Google, and YouPorn) to usable formats, for using on your PC media player.

I don't have the info here right now, but I'm sure someone else here has got the web-links. If no one comes back in a few hours I'll dig it up myself, and let you know.


----------



## Ariesjill

Thank U, CuckE ("...'s in love?):

I got the player and it looks nice. Then I went nto My Vids and opened the Gnarls one I luv expecting nothing and that I would have to do "open with" re the new player, but it played in Google Vid Player!....and I do not understand this cause last time I did this the Google Player was gone. Maybe that was in another system. I have no clue.....but I am grateful for this new player.

Also to know that there R conversion utilities out there should I need them!

For most apps my preference is still WinAmp.


----------



## ChuckE

Most of the video websites use something like flash videos or Shockwave flash videos (and I am not trying to be definitive here, there are others), which are not files on your computer, but they require a browser plug-in to open the file from THEIR website.

If they give you the option to download the video, it may be in a format that most video players will not recognize. That is where those web converters come in.
Most just take a web link to some video, and they'll do the "look&convert" and give you a file that is in a more palatable format.

Check out: Google search: web video conversion


----------



## Ariesjill

Thanks again! I had no idea. But did know...that I hadda get their player 2 download my fav video was, as usual, all about commerce. Invent another proprietary format and make money from it. Esp cause Google is starving, right? 

Thanks again!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ariesjill said:


> Thanks again! I had no idea. But did know...that I hadda get their player 2 download my fav video was, as usual, all about commerce. Invent another proprietary format and make money from it. Esp cause Google is starving, right?
> 
> Thanks again!


I use firefox video downloader and love it


----------



## Ariesjill

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I use firefox video downloader and love it


ANOTHER new thing I idin know existed!!, but how typical of FX....and "crazy".... not in the least!

(Re Vista, I will like it when I become silly putty & come to like charades & snake oil; I would rather eat worms.)


----------



## Nesjemannen

My personal top-ten:

*1.* Ccleaner - Handy little Cleanup tool.

*2. *SUPERAntispyware - Handy (best) antispyware.

*3.* LimeWire - Oh well.... ( It's not illegal if used properly )

4. Windows Media Player 11/iTunes - Can't live without music, ya know.

5. Peerguardian 2 - No peeking into my computer!!!

6. SpywareBlaster/Spybot S&D - Another handy Immunizer.

7. ZonedOut - Adds stupid, malicious sites to your restricted list. ( You need a list first...)

8. Rambooster 2.0 - Adds some speed to your computer! yay!

9. Hijackthis - Handy if you are a TSG Member 

10. Winzip or WinRAR or both  - Handy compressors!

That's my fav top 10 - I think...


----------



## Ariesjill

I found this cause I needed it a while back... and I found it after spending 2 hours in Repair Console keying in every command known to humanity after I accidentally dumped XP boot files. (As if anyone would do that purposely, right?)

This adorable guy is a GENIUS....He MADE this fix & offers it 4 free. I did the floppy version but he also offers a CD version U burn if the system in question has no floppy drive. And, within his teeny genius fix, he even formats the floppy FOR YOU. (Old school chivalry.)

It WORKS. But....fair waring, after it does, cause yr OS will not fully own the missing files; his fix filled a gap...follow his final prompts to make the TIME the fix appears on yr screen ON BOOT to one second. He explains ALL OF IT IN THE MOST THOROUGH WAY. And with humor.

http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm


----------



## Ariesjill

I just saw and immediately got FOXIT...made it my default PDf reader....but I must retain adobe cause the Us Post Office site, on which I often buy and print out shipping labels demands it.

Thank U so much for this cutie!


----------



## Space Cowboy

SparkleXP

Just ran across this one.. May come in handy since this laptop is about maxed out on Hard drive space.. I need to slim it down till I find the cable for my backup drive.

Looks Interesting


----------



## Stoner

Space Cowboy said:


> SparkleXP
> 
> Just ran across this one.. May come in handy since this laptop is about maxed out on Hard drive space.. I need to slim it down till I find the cable for my backup drive.
> 
> Looks Interesting


Hi SC 

That app was discussed several months ago.
The writer of it stopped by to leave comments.
IMO, it's really focused on machines low on physical memory and need to temporarily off load some of the running processes in order to game better on low resources.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Musta missed that one Jack. This laptop is running really low on space and I thought it might free up some resources. What I really need to do is just fine the right cable and do a backup then format this thing AGAIN !! 

All the preinstalled junk is hard to get rid of not knowing whats needed for the specific model and funtions and whats not.

Anyway .. Good to see you around my friend. 

Been awhile since we chatted 

Take Care
David


----------



## buf

You may find this freebie to be very useful.
Go here to get this freebe: http://www.cnet.com.au/downloads/0,239030382,10523017s,00.htm
to do this work for you: With List Alphabetizer you can create any kind of Lists, you can alphabetize them with a single button press, or you can sort them as you like by moving up and down their items. Editing and Numbering of Lists' items with the same name is also supported. When finishing, you can print your Lists or save them as TXT, RTF and PDF files. You can Load and Edit a previous created List, and to create folders in a directory with the listed items as names.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Is there any good utility that could scan my dad's driver.... Because my dad laptop been scanned by Driver Agnet and Driver A tells us result that my dad have 58% bad driver


----------



## KMW

these guys are giving away StarBurnShark 9.5 today, if it's ordinary price ($495.00) reflects a quality software it could be worth us downloading

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## ChuckE

It is interesting that StarBurn's version 9 (also nearly "$500") was also given away free. 

Gee... I wonder how they stay in business?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ChuckE said:


> It is interesting that StarBurn's version 9 (also nearly "$500") was also given away free.
> 
> Gee... I wonder how they stay in business?


I did downloaded it and will test it out


----------



## 2twenty2

Last Freeware Version:
http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html

OldApps:
http://www.oldapps.com/

Portable Apps:
http://portableapps.com/

Free OSes:
http://www.theosfiles.com/general/osf_free_oses.htm


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not sure this can be considered "freeware", but it's free. If you listen to on-line radio, try out www.pandora.com, it's a new kind of radio. You can customize it to your music tastes, and it plays non-stop with no commercials, pretty cool.


----------



## tony oh

Today was the first day I'd heard of pandora...unfortunately the news I heard was that it will stop transmitting for UK users on the 17th of this month due to an issue over royalty fees


----------



## Ariesjill

tony oh said:


> Today was the first day I'd heard of pandora...unfortunately the news I heard was that it will stop transmitting for UK users on the 17th of this month due to an issue over royalty fees


Well.....apparently, the classic concept of opeing Pandora's box implying it can never THEN be closed....HAS EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## buf

:up:I have been using the Pandora for what seems like a year now. It is great. Pick and chose your own kind of music also.


----------



## dr911

JohnWill said:


> I'm not sure this can be considered "freeware", but it's free. If you listen to on-line radio, try out www.pandora.com, it's a new kind of radio. You can customize it to your music tastes, and it plays non-stop with no commercials, pretty cool.


Too cool.....Johnwill...I have bookmarked this GREAT site !! Thanks :up::up:


----------



## Stoner

It's cool, but it also seems to penetrate my firewall even when I shut off all traffic.
I use Kerio 2.1.5
With traffic closed, I can still choose and play music.
What's up with that?.....


----------



## JohnWill

Since you have downloaded the player, it has an open outgoing connection already established. If you unplug your cable, it'll stop playing.


----------



## Stoner

JohnWill said:


> Since you have downloaded the player, it has an open outgoing connection already established. If you unplug your cable, it'll stop playing.


I wasn't aware of installing their player.
Is clicking on their web page considered an install?

There's nothing in my add/remove designating I installed a player.



> If you unplug your cable, it'll stop playing.


Or turn off my computer.
Or close that open browser tab.

When I set my firewall to stop *all* traffic, that app continues with a connection, unchallenged as long as that tab is open..
For me, that's a concern because I don't understand why the connection isn't stopped..

Once this 'player' is installed......how is it uninstalled?


----------



## xico

JohnWill said:


> I'm not sure this can be considered "freeware", but it's free. If you listen to on-line radio, try out www.pandora.com, it's a new kind of radio. You can customize it to your music tastes, and it plays non-stop with no commercials, pretty cool.


Thanks, JohnWill! Very neat!:up:


----------



## jbm1991

how does the free give away of the day website afford the licenses for the products? it is legal isnt it?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

jbm1991 said:


> how does the free give away of the day website afford the licenses for the products? it is legal isnt it?


Very good point.

Im thinking about that.


----------



## JohnWill

Stoner said:


> I wasn't aware of installing their player.
> Is clicking on their web page considered an install?
> 
> There's nothing in my add/remove designating I installed a player.
> 
> Or turn off my computer.
> Or close that open browser tab.
> 
> When I set my firewall to stop *all* traffic, that app continues with a connection, unchallenged as long as that tab is open..
> For me, that's a concern because I don't understand why the connection isn't stopped..
> 
> Once this 'player' is installed......how is it uninstalled?


I'm not entirely sure, never spent any time worrying about it. I can't imagine that truly blocking all traffic doesn't stop it, I'd be wondering what the firewall is really doing. Your firewall set to "block all traffic" should work the same as unplugging the wire.

I think you're looking in the wrong place, I'm sure this is just streaming music.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

JohnWill said:


> I'm not entirely sure, never spent any time worrying about it. I can't imagine that truly blocking all traffic doesn't stop it, I'd be wondering what the firewall is really doing. Your firewall set to "block all traffic" should work the same as unplugging the wire.
> 
> I think you're looking in the wrong place, I'm sure this is just streaming music.


May if i ask, What is your firewall?


----------



## breadcrab

This is Mcafee site advisor.
Here is link http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ff.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

breadcrab said:


> This is Mcafee site advisor.
> Here is link http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ff.html


Might need download that, because im usually on internet shopping.


----------



## JohnWill

CrazyComputerMan said:


> May if i ask, What is your firewall?


My router.


----------



## John Burns

WhitPhil said:


> Secunia Software Inspector
> 
> https://psi.secunia.com/
> 
> Now available as a standalone app.
> 
> "The Secunia PSI detects installed software and categorises your software as either Insecure, End-of-Life, or Up-To-Date. Effectively enabling you to focus your attention on software installations where more secure versions are available from the vendors."
> 
> Online Version


This program is great - but I seem to be having problems with the graphics on RC1 - due to a problem with Adobe Flash Player. Although Secunia PSI indicates I have the latest patched version of Flash Player, the graph, etc won't display due to the reason " Cannot display due to reason Adobe Flash Player is not installed or version is older than 8.x", Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## net_newsy

Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 7.2v)
------------------------------------------------------
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

The Belarc Advisor builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, missing Microsoft hotfixes, anti-virus status, CIS (Center for Internet Security) benchmarks, and displays the results in your Web browser.

.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

JohnWill said:


> My router.


If i have Router, and have firewall enabled, does it mean i'm safe?


----------



## Stoner

Safer than with out.


----------



## tony oh

Do all routers behave as firewalls?

The amount I don't know about computers....err....well there is alot


----------



## JohnWill

CrazyComputerMan said:


> If i have Router, and have firewall enabled, does it mean i'm safe?


Well, that depends on exactly what your surfing habits are. I don't go to questionable sites, and I've run this way for years. OTOH, there are plenty of people here that have a router, software firewall, and are loaded with malware. YMMV.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I surf too much  So comodo firewall for me 

Well, when i'm at college i was testing out 2 software for my assigment called Comodo Pro Plus and i am absolutely hate it when i uninstall Comodo Pro Plus! because too many warning so had to click ok about 100 time or 500.... 

PC Tools firewall looks simple.... i have learnt both firewall.... thought you want to hear this


----------



## John Burns

John Burns said:


> This program is great - but I seem to be having problems with the graphics on RC1 - due to a problem with Adobe Flash Player. Although Secunia PSI indicates I have the latest patched version of Flash Player, the graph, etc won't display due to the reason " Cannot display due to reason Adobe Flash Player is not installed or version is older than 8.x", Has anyone else encountered this?


Found the solution - seems my Adobe Flash Player needed an update even tho Secunia was showing it fully patched. Once update was installed, Secunia now displays graph.


----------



## mybest2U

I noticed someone mentioned McAfee Siteadvisor, which I've used for a long time and find it extremely helpful. But I stumbled across another website advisor tool that seems to work great that is definitely worth mentioning--the ratings are totally user-based and seem to be very accurate as far as flagging dangerous websites!

The tool is "WOT", an add-on available only for Firefox, found at www.mywot.com. Anybody else used it and have any opinions about it?


----------



## net_newsy

I'm using it now...

WOT RATINGS ARE PROVIDED BY THE WOT USER COMMUNITY.

NOT bad! ;-) makes my surfing experience safe!


----------



## Esa

Hi,

I am Esa from WOT and would like to briefly tell how WOT differs from SiteAdvisor. WOT, Web of Trust, is an online community of reputation rating that lets Internet users share their knowledge of websites, helping the community members to stay in control when they you surf the web. Besides its users, WOT relies on hundreds of trusted sources such as phishing site listings to keep the users protected against fast spreading online threats.

Our users often say that WOT ratings are more accurate than those provided by automated testers. WOT can also detect scams and unreliale online shops that automated testing doesn't cover. Besides Google, WOT ratings are also shown also on Yahoo, Gmail, Wikipedia, Digg, del.icio.us, AOL, and MSN. WOT is available for Internet Explorer and Firefox browsers.

Read also what Clif Notes says in his blog about WOT: http://clif-notes.blogspot.com/2007/12/wot-plugin-helps-identify-bad-websites.html


----------



## buf

mybest2u, I read that WOT is usable by IE and Firefox. Did you try both browsers?


----------



## net_newsy

mybest2U, 

I just want to tell you that when I'm on my Debian GNU/Linux I always use IceWeasel to surf the net. (IceWeasel is essentially Firefox stripped of the Firefox name and logo). And to my surprise... it also works!


----------



## mybest2U

buf said:


> mybest2u, I read that WOT is usable by IE and Firefox. Did you try both browsers?


My fault! It's great they have it for both browsers, but I'm still going to stick with Firefox!


----------



## Empire2500

Funny..the WOT thing is telling me its disabled as long as my browser is offline..

But Im online..


----------



## Space Cowboy

Universal Viewer Lite 3.0.0.0

So Far I love this thing and no problems to report. Allot smaller than installing Office to work with Doc Files.



> Universal Viewer (ATViewer) is an advanced file viewer with wide range of formats supported. Implemented view modes and corresponding file formats are:
> 
> Text/Binary/Hex/Unicode: all files, with unlimited file size (even 4Gb+ sizes are allowed);
> RTF/UTF-8: RTF and UTF-8 encoded texts;
> Image: all general graphics formats: BMP JPG GIF PNG TGA TIFF etc;
> Multimedia: all formats supported by MS Window Media Player: AVI MPG WMV MP3 MIDI etc;
> Internet: all formats supported by MS Internet Explorer: HTML XML DOC XLS etc;
> Plugins: all formats supported by Total Commander Lister plugins.
> The Viewer is fully Unicode compatible and can be integrated into Windows Explorer's context menu, so there is no problem to call it from anywhere in Explorer: right-click on a file and select "Universal Viewer" item. It can also be integrated into file managers that can pass to Viewer filenames via the command-line: in this case filename should be passed as first optional command parameter (don't forget to double-quote name containing spaces).


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Space Cowboy said:


> Universal Viewer Lite 3.0.0.0
> 
> So Far I love this thing and no problems to report. Allot smaller than installing Office to work with Doc Files.


Is it accept PDF... I think Adobe is too large graphic


----------



## DarqueMist

If you're looking for a smaller, lighter alternative to adobe reader give Foxit PDF Reader a try CCM. I've heard very few complaints about it.


----------



## GentsBabe

Noyb said:


> ... Im getting tired of getting out one of my two HP 41cx calculators every time I want to do some simple calculations...


Personally, I really like this one :XL-ACalc
It can do any type of math calculation.



ChuckE said:


> I recently had a few videos that I was having trouble playing. I also was having some trouble in trying to identify which codec I needed for each.


How can you find out which codec is needed? I've always wondered that.


----------



## DarqueMist

GentsBabe said:


> How can you find out which codec is needed? I've always wondered that.


One way I've seen mentioned a few times is a freeware app called Gspot


----------



## GentsBabe

DarqueMist said:


> One way I've seen mentioned a few times is a freeware app called Gspot


But isn't that a ..... oh, nevermind,  LOL

Thanks,  I haven't been in this thread for a while, I've been reading the posts backwards and must not have gone back far enough to see those posts - or I've gone blind and missed them, lol.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I'll give it a spin


----------



## GentsBabe

t bone said:


> i find myself using this sticky notes thingy alot lately
> ATnotes


This is an old post, but I have a Sticky Notes that I use, too.
You can change all sorts of options in it from Note colour, Font colour, Titles, etc. Pretty kewl.


----------



## Jaramia

TVersity is great if you want to stream media to your xbox 360, ps3 ect...


----------



## spudmister

Except that some site only seem to recognize adobe reader...


----------



## franca

Download of the Day: StumbleUpon (Firefox/Internet Explorer)


----------



## sup2a

sorry its a few pages to go through, but are there any mixing freeware listed here?

(VideoInspector saved my .avi viewing life!)


----------



## GentsBabe

I use Audacity. It's pretty easy to use and you can do all sorts with it, including filtering out noise.


----------



## Higgy

sup2a said:


> sorry its a few pages to go through, but are there any mixing freeware listed here?


trakAxPC hasn't been mentioned here before. Here's the description from SnapFiles.


> trakAxPC enables you to create professional music and video mixes without any special skills or technical expertise. It provides a drag and drop interface to easily add files from your computer and to record from your microphone or web cam. The program supports beat matching technology, so your layered tracks will will rhythmically work together. You can create audio-only mixes or combine them with video and/or pictures. Other features include integrated CD ripping, audio and video effects, and more. trakAxPC is free to use, the company offers optional TrakPacks (audio loops and effects) that can be purchased. The program can render your mixes to WMA and WAV format.


Home Page


----------



## Space Cowboy

Don't know if this one has been mentioned yet but so far for me it's working great. I like how it's small and seems to run independent of any codec installs, Windows componets and constant tweaking.

*Kantaris Media Player*

Plus it's free


----------



## sup2a

thanx guys Audacity is good, highly recommend it


----------



## J_Hanyu

Audacity rocks. Does anyone know if there's a freeware video converter, too? I'm only guessing nobody's created videocity, have they?

Google earth is awesome freeware http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

"Trillian" http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/downloads/

"Panicware: Don't Panic" http://www.panicware.com/process_download.html?prdid=DPANIC

and "Unlocker" are also REALLY awesome freeware stuff http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#download

"Open Office" is actually pretty good too, for a FREEWARE version of MS office http://download.openoffice.org/

I don't know if this counts as FREEWARE, but M.I.T. (Massachussettes Institute of Technology), offers some free online classes w/ video lectures and everything. That's pretty cool, I think: http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/home/home/index.htm


----------



## DaveBurnett

There are many free Video converters.
It depends which formats you want to convert.


----------



## J_Hanyu

Let's try MPEG4 format


----------



## The_JinJ

Current favourites are Truecrypt now that it can encrypt system drives, GNUPG and GNUPG Shell


----------



## net_newsy

TeraCopy 1.22 (0.8 MB) XP/Vista  Free for Home Users
http://www.codesector.com/teracopy.php

TeraCopy is a compact program designed to copy and move files at the maximum possible speed, providing the user a lot of features:


----------



## zzz

Stoner said:


> Might be a good idea to only post apps that are used so that members aren't being testers for unknown software...what with all the adware and spyware out there.
> 
> Also, if anyone sees a posted app they know has a 'problem', it would be proper to post the issue.
> 
> That said, I have found the freeware version of Shortkeys very handy.
> 
> This is their site:
> http://www.shortkeys.com/
> 
> This page for download:
> http://www.shortkeys.com/lite.htm
> 
> I use Shortkeys for formatting my posts more than anyhing else.


I recently suggested a free ware program; (vicman)
It sucks,
sorry,
AZ


----------



## jbm1991

franca said:


> Download of the Day: StumbleUpon (Firefox/Internet Explorer)


love it


----------



## jbm1991

nice little list can be found *here*


----------



## KMW

Giveaway of the Day - Magic Lens Max.
One for us who'se sight is not so good, seems to be a good one, downloaded it, found it to be click through which I like, and adjustable etc etc

Magic Lens Max is a real-time, intuitive and advanced screen magnifier and desktop viewer to zoom, rotate, enhance, view and capture any area of the screen display. With built-in highly optimized resampling and enhancing filters, Magic Lens Max quickly generates high-quality lens view with clarity in various situations. It also lets you viewing in different color mode or through separated color channels.

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## Byteman

Wanted: 

Simple open source or freeware utility that can let you draw lines or add arrows or comments on top of screenshots to highlight items or point to things...

About the same as a pen on tablet pc would do? Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Noyb

Haven't used it yet .. but the new Irfanview 4.1 has IrfanPaint built in.
Might be what you want since it's handy to use for screen shots also.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Byteman

Hi

I have an older version of IrfanView,,, going to get the newer and try the Paint

I'll let you know , and thanks!


----------



## ChuckE

The IrfanPaint portion of IrfanView is not built in. It is a plug-in that you can add to the basic (main) portion. IrfanPaint is a useful addition. It is still in a Beta phase, but it works pretty good.

But *Byteman*, even the existing MS Paint, already on your Windows PC can do what you've asked.


----------



## hewee

Byteman said:


> Wanted:
> 
> Simple open source or freeware utility that can let you draw lines or add arrows or comments on top of screenshots to highlight items or point to things...
> 
> About the same as a pen on tablet pc would do? Suggestions welcomed.


FastStone Capture 
http://www.faststone.org/FSCaptureDetail.htm

Last free version you can get here.
http://www.freewarearena.com/html/Downloads/details/id=1993.html


----------



## Noyb

ChuckE said:


> The IrfanPaint portion of IrfanView is not built in. It is a plug-in ..


That was true for Irfanview 4.0
I'm getting a little concerned that Irfanview 4.1 is starting a Bloated tendency.


----------



## John Burns

Not certain if anyone has posted this - thread is so long, but I didn't find it in "search".

UpdateChecker is a free utility which will scan your computer for installed software, check the versions and send this information to filehippo.com to see if there are any newer releases. If there are, they are neatly displayed in your browser for you to download. It also shows Beta releases of your installed programs in a separate category, if you are a Beta-person. You can check it out here:

http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/

So far, I have found updates to my WinRAR and Spyware Terminator. I have been checking Calendar of Updates daily for updates, this will help me check there only weekly, probably.


----------



## clsxmas

Filehippo is a neat resource--Thanks!


----------



## dotty999

looks good! I normally use the Secunia software but it takes longer to scan! gonna try it out, thanks!


----------



## franca

Xplorer2 Lite
windows

Xplorer2 Lites interface is easily adapted to your preferences. Toolbars and information windows can be moved on a whim. You can browse two or more folders in one window, using program tabs and different panes. Whats more, you can customize search windows and save the settings for later use. Visual filters improve crowded directory readability. You can easily rename multiple files at once, split or merge files, synchronize folders, and shred data to prevent recovery.


----------



## dotty999

John Burns said:


> Not certain if anyone has posted this - thread is so long, but I didn't find it in "search".
> 
> UpdateChecker is a free utility which will scan your computer for installed software, check the versions and send this information to filehippo.com to see if there are any newer releases. If there are, they are neatly displayed in your browser for you to download. It also shows Beta releases of your installed programs in a separate category, if you are a Beta-person. You can check it out here:
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/
> 
> So far, I have found updates to my WinRAR and Spyware Terminator. I have been checking Calendar of Updates daily for updates, this will help me check there only weekly, probably.


have you had any problems downloading the updates? none of them will download for me, they either say the setup files are corrupt and try again or they just wont update.


----------



## clsxmas

dotty999 said:


> have you had any problems downloading the updates? none of them will download for me, they either say the setup files are corrupt and try again or they just wont update.


Have you tried clicking on the application file name rather than the green arrow? I cannot download by clicking on the arrow, but I can bring up the download by clicking on the download name


----------



## John Burns

Sorry, I should have mentioned it in my original post - FileHippo Updater requires Microsoft.NET Framework 2.0. On the download page, it states:


"It requires that the Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 is installed, which you may download directly from here."

It then provides a link for downloading .Net Framework. Luckily, I already had it installed. This could be a problem for some. Apologize for not pointing this out.


----------



## clsxmas

John Burns said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned it in my original post - FileHippo Updater requires Microsoft.NET Framework 2.0. On the download page, it states:
> 
> "It requires that the Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 is installed, which you may download directly from here."
> 
> It then provides a link for downloading .Net Framework. Luckily, I already had it installed. This could be a problem for some. Apologize for not pointing this out.


I did have Microsoft.NET....but still could not download by clicking on the green arrow--needed to click directly on the download name. Reason for this?


----------



## John Burns

clsxmas said:


> I did have Microsoft.NET....but still could not download by clicking on the green arrow--needed to click directly on the download name. Reason for this?


I'm not sure what the reason for this is - guess I was lucky there again and didn't click on the green arrow.


----------



## AQuickE

I agree with almost everything listed here: http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm and here: http://www.techsupportalert.com/more/extended.htm


----------



## John Burns

AQuickE said:


> I agree with almost everything listed here: http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm and here: http://www.techsupportalert.com/more/extended.htm


Thanks - appreciate the links


----------



## Noyb

Gizmo would have preferred one register to his Email list to get the extended list.


----------



## John Burns

Noyb said:


> Gizmo would have preferred one register to his Email list to get the extended list.


Did it (registered) and got it (extended list). Thanks


----------



## ChuckE

ChuckE said:


> The IrfanPaint portion of IrfanView is not built in. .





Noyb said:


> That was true for Irfanview 4.0
> I'm getting a little concerned that Irfanview 4.1 is starting a Bloated tendency.


It hasn't changed. The IrfanPaint plug-in is made by another IrfanView devotee, who came up with the idea. Back in earlier versions, the main portion of IrfanView needed to be modified to allow the <F12> key-press to call up the IrfanPaint portion. Since then, as in version IrfanView 4.10 (it isn't 4.1, since Irfan uses 2 digits for his sub-version numbers), the main portion is already provided with the <F12> call modification.

IrfanView v4.10 is slightly bigger than v3.99, but not terribly so, it will still fit on a floppy (remember those?). v4.10 is no larger than v4.00, which did not have the <F12> mod at all.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Looks Like A New Release Of A Oldie But Goodie 

*SpywareBlaster 4.0*


----------



## clsxmas

Space Cowboy said:


> Looks Like A New Release Of A Oldie But Goodie
> 
> *SpywareBlaster 4.0*


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Space Cowboy

Your Welcome ..


----------



## DNA_Uncut

Firefox Environment Backup Extension

http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/febe/febe.html


----------



## John Burns

DNA_Uncut said:


> Firefox Environment Backup Extension
> 
> http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/febe/febe.html


Not a working link?


----------



## WhitPhil

John Burns said:


> Not a working link?


Had a couple of HTTP's

http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/febe/febe.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thats pretty good but I use MozBackup


----------



## KMW

An uninstaller for windows I came across, seems pretty good, cleaned out a few programs windows native installer couldn't touch.

Revo uninstaller

http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## bkpeck

KMW said:


> An uninstaller for windows I came across, seems pretty good, cleaned out a few programs windows native installer couldn't touch.
> 
> Revo uninstaller
> 
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/


I just got this program thanks to you!! It's great!!


----------



## John Burns

bkpeck said:


> I just got this program thanks to you!! It's great!!


Thanks - I downloaded it - holding it in zip until I need it. When the need arises, I will be glad I have it available, I'm sure. I appreciate the post.


----------



## Space Cowboy

KMW said:


> An uninstaller for windows I came across, seems pretty good, cleaned out a few programs windows native installer couldn't touch.
> 
> Revo uninstaller
> 
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/


Thanks ..

Does it just remove the entrie or actually mess with the registry?

I see Microsoft came out with a Service Pack for Vista


----------



## zzz

this makes no sense


----------



## Byteman

This is a day to day thread where we post *freeware that we like* and want to have others try.

From time to time, someone will post a question here, with an issue they are having on their computer and I think that is what you are seeing in some recent posts here, about AdAware.

This thread, is not for individual questions about issues, but it is for posting links to and information about freeware programs that you would like to point others to.

So, to help others avoid it "making no sense" I am going to move those confusing posts to a thread of their own, in our General Security forum, where it should have been in the first place!


----------



## KMW

Space Cowboy said:


> Thanks ..
> 
> Does it just remove the entrie or actually mess with the registry?
> 
> I see Microsoft came out with a Service Pack for Vista


Um someone more knowledgeable than I would have to tell ya Space,
I just know I'm happy with it


----------



## net_newsy

DirectX End-User Runtimes (March 2008)

DirectX 9.0c includes support for Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader 3.0, along with many new features across all technologies, which can be accessed by applications using the DirectX 9.0 APIs.


----------



## malaree

This is a Handy one ( for forgetful types as myself.... or'..... if im busy on my PC... and have an apt' like in 2 hrs'... i got it from "Kim Komando" Cool Site of the day...... Like 3 yrs ago... i have NEVER!! had any Problems w/ it.... and have passed it on to alot of ppl.. its Free and Simple* and small....

TALKING ALARM CLOCK"
http://www.cinnamonsoftware.com/alarm_clock.htm

~~QUOTE~~


----------



## valis

think I'm going to wait on that one......seems pretty solid, but I'll give it a few months then check on it again...

thanks for the link. :up:


----------



## clsxmas

valis said:


> think I'm going to wait on that one......seems pretty solid, but I'll give it a few months then check on it again...
> 
> thanks for the link. :up:


Testimonials from established download sites aside, are you concerned about malware on that site?


----------



## valis

nah, I'm just tentative when it comes to new apps from sources I've not heard from....just a personal thing.


----------



## jp1203

net_newsy said:


> DirectX End-User Runtimes (March 2008)
> 
> DirectX 9.0c includes support for Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader 3.0, along with many new features across all technologies, which can be accessed by applications using the DirectX 9.0 APIs.


Cool, I always forget to check for new DX versions. I think I have the Dec 06 version still. This one appears to kick up my 3dmark scores a touch. So far, no ocing whatsoever, I've got a score of about 3700 on the box in my machine specs.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Here is a small exacutable that I've used for a long time but cannot find the source of where I got it from. Just put it in a folder then create a shortcut to the Quick Launch Toolbar.

I like it cause not only does it Lock Down my computer with one click .. It also runs my screensaver which defrags my hard drive.

Basicly it just activates the screensaver of your choice with one click.

Have Fun
David


----------



## fred2028

Dunno if this has already been mentioned, but Slick Run is a favourite of mine. Shortcut enabled command line launcher, it's very customizable, small, and has a lot of neat features. Increases my productivity since I don't need to use the mouse and navigate through my Start menu.
The shortcuts can be programs, files, URLs, system commands like shutdown, etc.

http://www.bayden.com/SlickRun/


----------



## malaree

Hi....
Wheres a good place on here* (or Elsewhere*)..... for Reliable*.... Valid*.... "SAFE"!!!! Testimonials and "Programs" that have been Tested* and, Reviewed ??????
Id like very much to visit that thread (or Site)... 
(As for me,... I, "DO" Trust everything, i have Ever* came across on the Kim Komando Site) 
Thank Yous,
Hugz ~ree~


----------



## clsxmas

malaree said:


> Hi....
> Wheres a good place on here* (or Elsewhere*)..... for Reliable*.... Valid*.... "SAFE"!!!! Testimonials and "Programs" that have been Tested* and, Reviewed ??????
> Id like very much to visit that thread (or Site)...
> (As for me,... I, "DO" Trust everything, i have Ever* came across on the Kim Komando Site)
> Thank Yous,
> Hugz ~ree~


The testimonials at the Cinnamon software download site for the talking alarm clock (see way at the bottom) tended to lend credibility to Kim Komando's recommendation. That's why I asked the question to Valis about potential issue. Note that Valis rightly noted in responding to you earlier that malware threats do encourage us to be cautious about downloads. I find that TSG forums are quite useful for checking things out in advance of downloading.


----------



## breadcrab

Skype is my favorite voice talk ...thingie.
Anyway its at www.skype.com


----------



## malaree

Hi...
Sry... not quite sure if you meant that Kim Komando might not be a good site?? or that Cinnamon site might not be good... Sry im new here

thx for your time
Hugz ~ree~


----------



## clsxmas

malaree said:


> Hi...
> Sry... not quite sure if you meant that Kim Komando might not be a good site?? or that Cinnamon site might not be good... Sry im new here
> 
> thx for your time
> Hugz ~ree~


Glad to see your follow up question. One of the things new users can really appreciate (I know I did) about TSG is the valuable information it can provide at its forum on Security and Malware Removal. Go to the sub-forums and see the "stickies" that one can read up on concerning this topic. It was so useful to me. That should help you with your own decisions about how to use recommended downloads from TSG forums.

As for Kim Komando, downloads from there are frequently recommended by users at this freeware forum. That's why I wasn't sure why one of the posters urged caution, except that each of us has our own comfort level about this.

Again, check out the useful "sticky" information at the forums I mentioned about. There's a lot to absorb but it is reliable. Good luck and again welcome to TSG!


----------



## malaree

Ahhh'... Sweetie Thank You very Much... i will go there now....i have been surfing this site and learning alot... That was nice of You to help me.... i always "Wonder" and am a little scared to do* very much on the internet...... (kinda like Locking myself in the house) whatta shame this world has come to that huh?.... well, That was nice of You to guide me around alitte' here...

Hugz ~ree~


----------



## Space Cowboy

Transbar



> Transbar is a little tweaking tool which takes advantage of Alpha Transparency in Windows 2000 and Windows XP. Using this software, you can adjust the transparency level of your taskbar meaning that a full screen background image is made completely visible. You have the option of running the program automatically at start up, or just when you require it.


I've used this for awhile and never had any problems with it. I like that you can see your desktop on the whole screen WITHOUT Vista.


----------



## net_newsy

Transbar ...hey I like it!, thanks Space Cowboy!  :up:
I installed it together with *FocusAlpha*


----------



## net_newsy

Oops! I uninstalled Focus Alpha! it's hanging up my system. 

I'll just use *Transbar* instead!


----------



## zzz

http://www.techsupportalert.com/more/extended.htm
byAZ


----------



## Noyb

You probably should've linked to Gizmos main page ..
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
I think Gizmo would prefer you subscribe to get his extended list and monthly newsletter.


----------



## Space Cowboy

net_newsy said:


> Transbar ...hey I like it!, thanks Space Cowboy!  :up:
> I installed it together with *FocusAlpha*


Your welcome, I've never had Transbar cause any problems.

I also use Xpize and that one works well also It backups the files it replaces so if there is a problem you can uninstall it easy. Once the shell dll is hacked you then can search for shellstyles and change the windows appearence without allot of drain on your system like windows blinds does.


----------



## net_newsy

highly significant resource! 

thanks zzz!


----------



## net_newsy

I'll just stick to Transbar, small program but appeals more to me. 

I love collecting FREE software and am SO GLAD you started a thread like this Space! :up:


----------



## buf

Hey Crazy Computer Man, did you test that freebie Star Burn? Maybe you reported your result but if so, I missed seeing it. I noticed your post in Jan 08 as I was re-reading some old posts and saw yours. This software was one offered by Give away today.


----------



## zzz

Noyb said:


> You probably should've linked to Gizmos main page ..
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
> I think Gizmo would prefer you subscribe to get his extended list and monthly newsletter.


are you talking to me?


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... 
And a hint that he has an informative newsletter if you subscribe.
No Spam involved.


----------



## zzz

thanks,
I wasn't sure.
Enjoy the Life,
AZ


----------



## zzz

http://www.cratchit.org/
Cratchit TimeTool for Windows

copyright 2003,2004 by David F Leigh

This is my no-documentation as it is so far for the alpha first builds.

Don't expect anything, as I've only worked on the whole thing for a short while.

===============
INTRODUCTION
===============
This is a timeclock, pure and simple. But where most of the computer timeclocks 
I've looked at were horrible to use, expensive, or did way too much, this one is 
very simple, by design. Instead of accruing time for a single worker, it allows
a single worker to track his time on multiple projects.

It does NOT link to Microsoft Project, and it never will.
It does NOT link to any payroll system, and it never will.
It DOES export files to .csv format. This is primarily intended so lazy folks 
like me can save their times at the end of the day without having to record
them somewhere. The .csv format can be read by any spreadsheet, including 
Microsoft Excel or StarOffice. The enterprising soul might note that it would
be possible to build a payroll or project management interface that imports times 
that are submitted from TimeTool, and I MAY do that in the future. In the 
relatively near future TimeTool will be able to submit a .csv or XML file 
directly to an email, ftp, or web address to facilitate this sort of thing.

Though I export my times daily, there's no reason you should feel compelled to
do that. You could accrue times on projects for an entire week. I just find
it a lot easier to manage my way.

Looking at TimeTool, what you see is what you get. The buttons on the Toolbar
access the functionality of the menus, and there's precious little that's not
on the toolbar. Below the toolbar is a commandbar where controls will appear
that you need for various functions. Just try it out and it will be pretty
obvious.

===============
Usage Notes
===============
First, basic functionality. Once you've added your tasks (read below) you simply
click on a task to start the clock on it. When you start working on something
else, you click on the other task to start accruing to IT. TimeTool will only
accrue time to one task at a time... though computers are multitasking, you
are not. (Be honest, you're NOT. That's the point of using this tool.) If you're
not working on anything at all you can stop the clock entirely. Or, you can
do what I do and add a task to track idle time (lunch, breaks, external 
intrusions). Try actually tracking that for a while... it'll raise your
consciousness and help you be more conscientious about using your time 
effectively. You may be amazed at the amount of unproductive time you really 
have!

Toolbar functions are:
* Quit TimeTool. Everytime you exit TimeTool, whether by the toolbar,
the menus, or the close button on the title bar, TimeTool will save
its current state. It will remember everything in the listbox, plus
the time of the last save and the project you're currently accruing
time to.
* Stop the Clock. Just what it says. It un-highlights the listbox and
stops adding time to any project.
* Adjust Time. This will cause a field and a button to appear on the 
commandbar. You must be pointing to a task to adjust its time 
(the clock can't be stopped). Just type in the new time IN MINUTES
and it will replace the old time. Or, you can begin the time with
a plus or minus sign to add or subtract that time from what's already
accrued. Experiment. Sorry, it doesn't do hours and minutes, but I'll
probably add that soon.
* Reset All Times to Zero. Just what it says. You'll have to confirm
this by clicking a button on the commandbar.
* Add task. This will put some data entry fields on the commandbar so
you can add new tasks. New tasks are always alphabetized by task#.
Also the task# isn't limited to numbers, but can be alphanumeric. 
You can add more than one task with the same number. This lets you
separately track multiple tasks for the same project.
* Delete Task. Just what it says. You'll have to confirm
this by clicking a button on the commandbar.
* Rename Task. This will put data entry fields on the commandbar similar
to when you were adding tasks, but in this case they'll be filled in
for you. Just edit the task# and description and click Rename. You'll
notice that when you click on another task the task# and description
will be entered into the commandbar. You can rename a number of 
tasks in succession.
* Export to CSV. This will open a File Save dialog box to allow you to 
export your data file to CSV. The default location will be the directory
where TimeTool resides (remember it's designed to move around on a
floppy or memory stick), and the default filename will be today's
date in European format (ccyymmdd.csv). Files in this format sort
chronologically by name.
* Display About Dialog. Shameless self-promotion, You get to take a 
gander at the handsome and debonair Vic Beaver.
* Clear the Toolbar. This should read "Command bar" but I'll change it
later. This simply removes any command controls that are currently 
visible in the event that you find them distracting.

So much for what's on the toolbar, there are a few features that can only be
gotten to from the menus.
* File|Reload (Ctrl+O). This will reload the file from the last saved
state. (There's no File|Open because this is done for you automatically
when the program is opened). This gives you rudimentary UNDO 
functionality in case you do something like reset all times to zero and
then change your mind.
* File|Save (Ctrl+S). There's no File Save dialog here. This simply 
saves the state of the TimeTool as if you had quit the program.
It can come in handy along with the File|Reload feature if you plan 
to do a lot of heavy editing of your task list.
* File|Options (Ctrl+Alt+O). This allows you to set delimiters for 
exporting to CSV files. 
* Help. There are a number of help options that are self-explanatory.
You can browse the TimeTool website and the Cratchit.org website,
send an email to Support, view the About dialog, or display this file
or the license. One thing you can't do from the Help menu is access
a Windows Help file, since I haven't had time to write it yet.
It seems almost a waste of effort for a tool so small, but I'll probably
do it for completeness sake anyway.

Th-th-th-that's all, folks.
Now for some geek topics.

===============
Technical Notes
===============

There was no design behind this product, and it shows. This is as close to 
a direct port to Delphi of the DOS TimeTool as is possible, so
I've neglected to put in all sorts of nifty stuff that I could. The original
DOS TimeTool was written in Asic, so they've got really nothing in common but
the name and the functionality. The project file is saved to ttdata.txt and is 
not backward-compatible with DOS timetool, mainly because it barely saves at all,
but mostly because the DOS product saved a binary file and I'd rather change
IT than change THIS. At the moment saving in TimeTool for Windows is almost a 
simple dump of the listbox, and it was so easy that I haven't been able to 
justify saving as an XML, though I do plan an export to XML in the future.

Frankly, the code sucks, and I'm ashamed to toss it out there, but here 
it is anyway. The fact that the code sucks shouldn't affect the usability 
of the product itself, which is, if I say so myself, pretty good. If there were
something cheap and easy out there that did the same job I'd use it. But all the
other projects I've seen do either too much or too little.

I could have This allows international support. I could have done this by looking at the 
localization in Windows, but then 
I would sacrifice portablity to Linux. This should be easily portable
to Kylix.

===============
To dos:
===============
* A Kylix build for Linux

Should-dos, but later:
* revise so the times are stored in data objects instead of simply 
parsing the listbox. (although this works well enough, I'd rather move it
to a grid at some point).
* the listbox should be a grid so the tasks can have numbers and descriptions 
of arbitrary length.

These last two weren't really neglected, I made a conscious design decision to 
use only the tools that are available in Delphi 6 personal edition, and this 
doesn't include a TdbGrid control. String grids are complicated enough to use 
that I didn't see the benefit on a project this small, when one goal is readability 
of the code for novice programmer.

===============
Version History
===============

Don't try to make sense of the version numbering, I build every time I blink.

0.5 added File|Options to allow modification of the CSV delimiters.
0.4 the first public release.
0.2 limits the number of allowed instances of the program to one.
* Also, there are cosmetic changes to the toolbar (flat buttons and smaller coolbar).

0.1.2.9 was a re-factoring build, eliminating some duplication
* Instead of the complicated arrangement I had for populating the Command Bar,
I now have multiple CoolBars and toggle visibility. It makes the code a 
lot more readable.
* Added Help to the menus (or no-help, since it points you elsewhere)
* Added Help on the Web (http://www.cratchit.org/TimeTool/index.htm)
* Added a Support link. I'll answer questions as I have time.
* Added a Browse Cratchit.org website option.
* Added an interim license. I would go with the GPL if it weren't for the 
fact that I'm not open-sourcing Vic Beaver. So it'll have to be similar to
a Mozilla license. For all practical purposes, if you remove Vic you can 
treat it like GPL'ed code.
* Added this file.

0.1.2.1 Added the following
* Export to CSV
* Error handling (there is practically none)
* Adjust Time
* Edit Task
* Confirmation dialogs for delete task and reset.
* Change File|Open to File|Reload (the file is automatically opened if it exists)

0.1.1.1 initial build
Bare functionality, 
* Add and delete projects.
* Saves data to a plain text file (fixed field length).
* Auto-saves on exit.

===============
Other Projects
===============
If you'd like to compare projects, have a look at these:

GnoTime (formerly known as GTT) - The Gnome Time Tracker
http://gttr.sourceforge.net/
A classic case of tries-too-hard. Unfortunately, it's been my 
experience that most GNOME projects are like that. For Linux only.

TimeTracker - an X-windows timekeeper
http://www.alvestrand.no/titrax/TimeTracker.html
This was the inspiration for the Palm version and also for
KArm, so it's indirectly the inspiration for my program.
Simple, but a little too simple.

Titrax - Time Tracker for the Palm Pilot
http://www.titrax.com/
This is a perfectly fine tool, if you happen to be running PalmOS.

AllNetic Working Time Tracker.
http://www.allnetic.com/working-time-tracker/
Yet more overkill. But it's free.

Pro.net Time Tracker
http://www.pro.net/tools-timetracker.php
I have no idea whether this is has a 'simple, powerful user interface as they
claim, since I've never been able to get their demo to work.

Time Tool (formerly known as Time Tracker)
http://home.comcast.net/~fkane/timetracker/index.htm#download
According to the website, "It can act as your time clock, 
contact database, invoice generator, timesheet generator, 
and notepad. NOW WITH TIMESHEETS & EMAIL INTEGRATION!" 
I do not need any but one of the features, and that one
needed feature (the time clock) is too difficult to use.

Karm - Personal Time Tracker
http://www.blackie.dk/karm/
To my mind it's the best of the bunch, and if it were easier to run 
cross-platform on Windows I'd be more inclined to modify it instead of 
writing my own. This is a tool for KDE on Unix/Linux. You can get it 
to compile on Windows, but it takes a bunch of doing to get Cygwin 
installed and it's not worth it unless you're constantly doing Unix work 
from Windows. It's missing the ability to export to any standard format
such as a .csv file, which I consider to be the minimum requirement 
for interoperability with other programs. It also has no task IDs. 
These aren't strictly necessary in my project either, but they're 
used at every client I have, and having them for reference makes it 
SO much easier to report my time. I'm not crazy about the method of
editing, and it has to be up and running to track time, unlike
Cratchit.org TimeTool. I'm not exactly sure WHY it needs to print,
either.

-- 
Dave Leigh
mailto:[email protected]
http://cratchit.org

enjoy


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

zzz said:


> Mod Edit: Removed huge post from the previous message!
> 
> enjoy


Interesting freeware, Dave!

*Mod edit:* _CCM, there's really no need to quote a post that appears directly above your reply, and CERTAINLY not the whole huge thing!_


----------



## zzz

what is this?
Why are you messing with my post>?
and who is Dave?

how much memory does text take?
Is that what you call moderating?
get a life,


----------



## valis

don't think he messed with your post, zzz.......just cleaned up ccm's is all.....


----------



## ChuckE

If you are providing software, then provide a web location where we can download it and the accompanying documentation. There is no need to burden this message thread with such details.


----------



## Stiffex

If it cant time an egg, I for one am not interested

It was really hard work that post by zzz..........

zzz by name is all I can say; in fact I think its an April foolz joke: some one with a handle zzz makes the worlds longest post about clocks and those who make the effort to read it end up zzz zzz zzz


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

zzz said:


> http://www.cratchit.org/
> 
> --
> *Dave Leigh*
> mailto:[email protected]
> http://cratchit.org
> 
> enjoy


Look at your last post

I thought it.


----------



## UncleGusTurbo

craigwp said:


> Avant is the best and most configurqable browser I've tried to date.
> 
> Anyone have a freeware calendar maker?


Try Mozilla Sunbird. My wife loves it!
UncleGus

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=sunbird-0.


----------



## zzz

hmmm

http://www.cratchit.org/


----------



## bkpeck

I don't know if this has been posted yet but I have been using Defraggler by CCleaner.
It's FREE!!!


----------



## zzz

Stiffex said:


> If it cant time an egg, I for one am not interested
> 
> It was really hard work that post by zzz..........
> 
> zzz by name is all I can say; in fact I think its an April foolz joke: some one with a handle zzz makes the worlds longest post about clocks and those who make the effort to read it end up zzz zzz zzz


what is a stiffex???
who said you had to read it?
duh


----------



## zzz

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/
I would tell you how to get the freeware version, but I don't want to make this post too long?

I will add this;
After you install this program, you can right-click on any music file and convert-rip to your choice of format.(mp3-wav)
have a musical day
AZ
oh yeah,
I un-check the 'normalize'
I think it takes the edge-off.


----------



## ChuckE

zzz said:


> ..., but I don't want to make this post too long...


One more word out of you is already two words too long.


----------



## zzz

"BOY"
You are so clever.
If you really thought about it you could probably be more rude than you are.
Did you bother to look at the program I posted?
Are you just looking for trouble?
You started it.
Chill baby.
AZthatzsme


----------



## zzz

don't bother with a reply.
I am deleting this crap from my computer.
I will not see any more of your stupid crap'
nufsed
AZKnowz


----------



## ChuckE

You already mentioned that you didn't want to make the post too long, and then you go on to tell us about something that ought to already be in the documentation.

As for the "program" you posted, it is a website of a family of audio programs, and audio effects and a CD burning tool. You could have said something about what is there, other than just posting a website. So which *program* were you attempting to talk about?

It's funny, when it comes to something you did not have to elaborate so much on (that "TimeTool") you don't hesitate; and then when you want to tell us about a second item, you say absolutely nothing.
Do you have a speed other than too fast and stop?

Chill?  don't you understand what day it is?  This is the day of fun and frivolity. 

But, you aren't reading this so ...
ZZZ Zzz zzz ... ...


----------



## valis

man, for a guy that claims to be 70, he's got the attitude of someone significantly younger.

oh well. No more nevermind.


----------



## ChuckE

Who's supposed to be 70?


----------



## valis

zzz......pretty sure that's an intentional typo......


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

valis said:


> zzz......pretty sure that's an intentional typo......


Agreed with your point Valis


----------



## Stoner

zzz has been here a while and also under another screen name before that one......AZ.
I do believe he is as old as he states.


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's stop the bickering please and get back on topic. It would be a shame to have to close this thread.


----------



## Stiffex

Im really sorry that I made the comment I did about the zzz post on clocks, I really didnt mean to hurt the guys feelings, and after he put so much effort into the subject.

I apologize for being rude, come back and take your seat at the table.


----------



## clsxmas

New version of Secunia PSI available
https://psi.secunia.com/


----------



## yorkshirepride1

Ever deleted something from your recycle bin and wished you had`nt, use this handy tool then

http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/


----------



## jp1203

Didn't see this anywhere in the thread, but does anyone have a recommendation in regard to this:

I have a webcam and a mic, is there any freeware or opensource app that will allow me to make videos with both by just hitting record?


----------



## Noyb

Maybe >> http://camstudio.org/

or >> http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/


----------



## zzz

Stoner said:


> zzz has been here a while and also under another screen name before that one......AZ.
> I do believe he is as old as he states.


ACTUALLY;
i HAVE BEEN HERE UNDER 5 NAMES.
Starting with ME2. (very small membership then)
Ask eggplant.
He has a better memory than I.
I get the boot..I come back.
Warren Zevon=Excitable Boy.
Mess with me, I mess with you. But I always get the blame.
Even if you start "it".
I am 70 and have spent 45 years on the road. (Art Shows)
I am an artist (freelance).
AZthatzme

If you don't have AUDACITY you better get it.


----------



## JohnWill

zzz said:


> I get the boot..I come back.


Thanks for alerting us, we'll keep an eye on you.


----------



## zzz

JStergis said:


> Didn't see this anywhere in the thread, but does anyone have a recommendation in regard to this:
> 
> I have a webcam and a mic, is there any freeware or opensource app that will allow me to make videos with both by just hitting record?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I'm not sure if this program will do what you want.
I just use it to capture frames from my camera video's.
http://www.virtualdub.org/

Peace,
AZ


----------



## des1o

Content removed.


----------



## da_ab

i get a warning that this is a dangerous site.


----------



## ChuckE

Seeing as how *des10* has only one posting here, and it is for a suspicious program (even without being told by anyone else) I would take the recommendation of a "remote control" of another's computer with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cookiegal

des1o,

I've removed the content of your post. As we do not support the use of P2P, please do not refer anyone to such sites for downloads.

Please refer to the forum rules:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*P2P Instructions* - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## John Burns

FileHippo.com Update Checker

Changes
Version 1.021 adds system tray icon checking in the background. (Simply run the new installer or use the "/background" command-line parameter.) 
Additionally you can now ignore updates and programs that you don't want to be informed about.

http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/


----------



## net_newsy

Am just intrigued to what des10 had posted... If someone could just... P* me!


----------



## valis

net_newsy said:


> Am just intrigued to what des10 had posted... If someone could just... P* me!


p2p app. Which is why the admins removed it. Personally, I wouldn't recommend asking for it to be restored, but you are more than welcome to pm Cookiegal and she will explain everything, I am sure.


----------



## JohnWill

I'd recommend against asking for it to be restored.


----------



## joeitalo

I use this software on both my pC's and I find it accurate and effective. www.secunia.com and you will find it under personal PSI


----------



## EnfoToad

JStergis said:


> Didn't see this anywhere in the thread, but does anyone have a recommendation in regard to this:
> 
> I have a webcam and a mic, is there any freeware or opensource app that will allow me to make videos with both by just hitting record?


Windows Movie Maker allows you to do this. Just go to capture video from device and select 
the webcam and its mic. Start recording and it will appear in the My Videos file.


----------



## net_newsy

valis said:


> p2p app. Which is why the admins removed it. Personally, I wouldn't recommend asking for it to be restored, but you are more than welcome to pm Cookiegal and she will explain everything, I am sure.


Thanks valis! I'll just try my luck on Cookiegal then.


----------



## ahhha

rameam said:


> Space Cowboy, I wasn't aware that Spybot did that. How do you set that up?
> 
> When an entry is written into the reg, RegProt pops up and tells you what is being written. You have the option of clicking Yes or No. It's a real small utility, and you never know it's running until a change is made to the reg.


Why don't you use Macfee?

Not only when a new reg entry is being written but also when a new file is being written to the directories you can specify in it's configuration, some actions will be taken. Of course, you can specify what kind of action will be taken in it's configuration, prevent the operation or just log it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Any good freeware software that make my PC looks like Mac?


----------



## JohnWill

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Any good freeware software that make my PC looks like Mac?


A hammer?


----------



## Space Cowboy

ahhha said:


> Why don't you use Macfee?
> 
> Not only when a new reg entry is being written but also when a new file is being written to the directories you can specify in it's configuration, some actions will be taken. Of course, you can specify what kind of action will be taken in it's configuration, prevent the operation or just log it.


The reason I don't use Macfee is becuse it takes up to many system resources. It slows down my computer way to much like Norton. F-prot or Avast seem to require less resources to run..

But you must stop that John.. A HAMMER !! :up:

I still can't stop laughing at that one.
thanks for cheering me up


----------



## da_ab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Any good freeware software that make my PC looks like Mac?


http://rocketdock.com/
http://osx.portraitofakite.com/


----------



## John Burns

da_ab said:


> http://rocketdock.com/


Just curious which is preferred by people in these forums - rocketdock or objectdock?

http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/

I have been using objectdock and like it, but looks like rocketdock does about the same thing. Any preferences?


----------



## da_ab

i started with o/dock but found r/dock to be light in resources.


----------



## John Burns

Thanks, da_ab


----------



## valis

JohnWill said:


> a hammer?


FREEware, John.....freeware.......


----------



## JohnWill

Well, it's free for me, I have lots of hammers around the house. For larger computers, I have the 8# model, for the smaller ones, the standard 20oz carpenter's hammer does nicely.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

you must be a DIY man John =]


----------



## Space Cowboy

Expose Cloning just got better!

mac os-x style task switcher for windows

I haven't tried it but it's for the Mac request.

I need a app that will restore deleted files from my digital camera with the media in the camera. I don't have a media reader. The camera shows up under my computer when plugged in but none of the undelete programs I've tried will see the camera in their options?

Thanks
David


----------



## catmom112

I found a free easy to use "Stickies" program that does not clutter up your desktop. Try it for yourself. http://www.zhornsoftware.co.uk/


----------



## Byteman

Don't know if this has been posted before **This *also works in XP!*

*Vista Start menu (replaces built in menu)*

I have tried it and like it!

*This is a free version, there is also the Pro one


----------



## DNA_Uncut

https://license.avira.com/en/promotion-t0q1aatr05zwftftgnqr

Works for Both v 7 & New v 8.


----------



## net_newsy

*SmartSniff v1.37 - Freeware TCP/IP Packet Sniffer *

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/smsniff.html


----------



## dotty999

Byteman said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before **This *also works in XP!*
> 
> *Vista Start menu (replaces built in menu)*
> 
> I have tried it and like it!
> 
> *This is a free version, there is also the Pro one


thanks! I got it and like it too! :up:


----------



## tony oh

Thanks for the rocketdock tip...it's cool and only takes 3mb to run


----------



## GrampsOv2

G'day folks, Glary Utilities is a great piece of software.

Glary Utilities 100% freeware

Glary Utilities is the #1 free, powerful and all-in-one utility in the world market! It offers numerous powerful and easy-to-use system tools and utilities to fix, speed up, maintain and protect your PC.:up:

The "Disk Analysis" module is great for showing you everything on your hard drive!

Eddie


----------



## CSIlover

Hi,

Anyone know of a free hosting site with a music player? I used to use snap drive but their site has been down now for weeks. I thought it was a problem they had to work out but I doubt that now. Their is no way to contact support and when you ask in the forum there is no replies. It almost seems abandoned.

Thanks.


----------



## Glottis

Winkey! It's the first program I install after a fresh Win XP installation.
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,5506-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

A short description:
Create keyboard shortcuts to launch programs and files. 
Many of us don't like our mouses: Not only can they cause repetitive strain injury, but they can slow us down. This program returns you to the "old school" of computer operation by helping you create keyboard shortcuts to access your favorite programs, documents, and files. Once you've made a shortcut, simply press your desired key combination to launch your program. This tool supports up to 200 key assignments, giving you lots of choices and room to grow.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CamStudio

Much simplier than HyperCam and also it's free


----------



## Yvsa

Let's see if this noobie can give something back to the TSG Forums, that is if no one has posted it yet.
I'm told that GIMP for Windows v2.4.5 is similar to PhotoShop in many ways, but not having PhotoShop I can't say one way or another.

Get Gimp2 Here.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.shell.com/home/ferrari-en/html/iwgen/motorsport/app_stickers.html


----------



## mybest2U

I stumbled across a really useful program I think you all might want to try too.

Have you ever wondered what is the true audio quality of your sound card? I know I have. For instance, how does my sound card compare with a high-fidelity stereo? (Or maybe the question is, how much worse is my sound card than a high-fidelity stereo?  )

For instance, what is the signal-to-noise ratio (SNR), the total harmonic distortion (THD), the overall frequency response, etc? That's extremely useful information to know, especially if you have ever used your sound card to record old cassette tapes/records into digital format like I've done before; and that's something I've never seen spec'd in any of the manuals that came with my computer.

Well I actually stumbled across a program that does this called "*RightMark Audio Analyzer*":
http://audio.rightmark.org/products/rmaa.shtml

Note that the test results it returns are for the combined playback and recording quality of your sound card, because unless you have more than one sound card, the program uses the same sound card for both playback and recording obviously, and the results cannot be separated. I would also recommend downloading the manual too when you go to the download page, because it is not included with the program by default.


----------



## DotHQ

Kewl thread. 
I'm looking for a free clipboard for when I'm doing multiple copy and pastes. Anyone know of a good un?


----------



## ShadowProwler420

Not sure if any of these are already listed (I went though all 112 pages of the thread, but I could've glossed over a few of the posts), but I use these alot of the time when troubleshooting and or doing maintenance on my own as well as my friends/family machines:

System Spec - comprehensive information gathering tool ( http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm )
Memtest86 - RAM Tester ( http://www.memtest86.com/ )
CWShredder - Cool Web Search removal tool ( http://us.trendmicro.com/us/products/personal/CWShredder/index.html )

And a friend tipped me off to a package of various tools he found at TechNibble.com ( http://www.technibble.com/computer-repair-utility-kit/#more-688 ).

I also use Spybot, Ad-Aware, Advanced Windows Care, CCleaner, and a few others that are already mentioned in this thread.

The antivirus tool of choice for me is AVG 8.0. I've always been an avid user of AVG's previous version(s), and the newest entity has a built-in Site Advisor (similar to McAfee's and others).

Out of the various firewall programs mentioned throughout this thread, I'll stick with my Outpost Firewall provided by Agnitum.


----------



## cisco2004

Free typing tutor

http://www.typingweb.com/


----------



## joelpatrick

This might not be your cup of tea, but a great free bible program- allows you to search all the bible or just selected books. Comes with some commentaries and several versions of the Bible including Hebrew OT and Greek NT. It is called e-sword.

Does anyone else know of any free bible programs?


----------



## valis

no, but another user here turned me onto e-sword a couple years back....very powerful tool, excellent layout, and the search function has been in unbelievably helpful.

especially in certain debates.


----------



## ChuckE

I hate tea.


----------



## valis

and I think we have a winner in the coveted 'post from left field' contest..........


----------



## ThaBrudda

I have used The Online Bible for years....it is an actual program that installs in your computer. Has a lot of great features and lots of free modules (Bible dictionaries, devotionals, etc.) BTW, eSword is a great program too as mentioned above.

Here is the link: http://www.onlinebible.net

ThaBrudda


----------



## ChuckE

valis said:


> and I think we have a winner in the coveted 'post from left field' contest..........


If you are inferring my "I hate tea" comment, it is because of the prior:


joelpatrick said:


> This *might not be your cup of tea*, but a great free bible program ... blah blah blah.


So, I hate tea.


----------



## valis

gotcha.....still nominating it though.......

you are pretty solid when it comes to random comments. I try to keep up, but with you and bandit, it's a no-contest sort of thing.


----------



## WhitPhil

There have been links to Gizmos top Freeware previously in this list, but they now have "A kind of Wikipedia® for Freeware" available.


----------



## rameam

I have both eSword and Online Bible and highly recommend both.

http://www.e-sword.net/

http://www.onlinebible.net/


----------



## jjmcmahon7

1) Digsby - All In One Messenger. For all types of messengers as well as myspace and facebook and others.

2) cCleaner - Cleans registry and gets rid of junk files.

3) TeamViewer & LogMeIn - Great Remote Support Utilities.

4) Mojo - iTunes music sharing utility.

5) M$ Virtual PC - Great for troubleshooting problems on OS that you don't have installed.

6) Everest Free Edition - Great for finding any kind of system information you want.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/


----------



## jp1203

I used that about a year ago on a very weak machine that couldn't handle FF. It was a 166 MHz with 96 MB of RAM running Win2k. I was impressed with how nice it was for a light-weight browser. It rendered pages very quickly, and didn't hog many resources.


----------



## JohnWill

Bad link I think.


> An error has been encountered in accessing this page.
> 
> 1. Server: kmeleon.sourceforge.net
> 2. URL path: /
> 3. Error notes: File does not exist: /home/groups/k/km/kmeleon/htdocs/
> 4. Error type: 404
> 5. Request method: GET
> 6. Request query string:
> 7. Time: 2008-07-19 11:40:17 PDT (1216492817)
> 
> Reporting this problem: The problem you have encountered is with a project web site hosted by SourceForge.net. This issue should be reported to the SourceForge.net-hosted project (not to SourceForge.net).
> 
> If this is a severe or recurring/persistent problem, please do one of the following, and provide the error text (numbered 1 through 7, above):
> 
> 1. Contact the project via their designated support resources.
> 2. Contact the project administrators of this project via email (see the upper right-hand corner of the Project Summary page for their usernames) at [email protected]
> 
> If you are a member of the project that maintains this web content, please refer to the Site Documentation regarding the project web service for further assistance.


Next time, don't put the  right next to the link, it appended those characters to the link. 

http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/


----------



## DNA_Uncut

sry, Now edited


----------



## stantley

For those of you who use Secunia, you might want to try SUMo.



> SUMo, which stands for Software Update Monitor. Thanks to SUMo you'll be able to keep your PC up-to-date by using the most recent version of your favorite software ! Unlike build-in auto update features, SUMo tells you if updates are available before you need to use your software.


I compared SUMo to Secunia and of the 100+ programs I have Secunia found 6 that were out of date and SUMo found 40. Plus SUMo runs much faster and you can put programs you don't want to check on an 'Ignore List'.


----------



## drbali

XXClone Freeware v. 0.58.0 is one of the most amazingly brilliant free pieces of software I've ever found. It's small (1.2MB) from http://www.xxclone.com and of course, there are paid-for versions with extra features.

One of my computers has both IDE (PATA) and SATA hard disks installed. I easily copied the entire contents of the IDE (including XP Pro's system files) to the SATA drive without a hitch. So what? The cloned drive is bootable! No need to use DOS and re-starts.

IMHO, this software runs rings around other disk backup programs. The paid-for version costs about $40 (depending on how many computers you want to use it on).

Works like a dream!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thread reopened.


----------



## stantley

This is a good one, Album Art Downloader XUI, it's still in beta but I haven't had any problems with it. You put in artist and album, it searches multiple websites, displays thumbnails of the album art it finds and the dimensions of the image. It requires .NET Framework 3.5 to run.

Some portable Mp3 players won't display the album image if the album art tag is greater than 32 KB. So I use Mp3Tag to check the size of the image and Album Art Downloader to download an image of about 300 x 300 jpg, that seems to be the size that's closest to 32 KB, but it does vary.


----------



## Wallenberg

Glottis said:


> Winkey! It's the first program I install after a fresh Win XP installation.
> http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,5506-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html
> 
> A short description:
> Create keyboard shortcuts to launch programs and files.
> Many of us don't like our mouses: Not only can they cause repetitive strain injury, but they can slow us down. This program returns you to the "old school" of computer operation by helping you create keyboard shortcuts to access your favorite programs, documents, and files. Once you've made a shortcut, simply press your desired key combination to launch your program. This tool supports up to 200 key assignments, giving you lots of choices and room to grow.


I have tried Winkey and find it very limited when compared to a much more robust app called AutoHotkey.

www.autohotkey.com

Winkey might be better for novices, but AHK contains a full programming language so keyboard shortcuts are just the start. You can use a keyboard shortcut to activate a rocess that is very powerful because you can use a complete programming language to create it.


----------



## JohnWill

Personally, I use AutoIt, yet another similar utility.


----------



## Simus1

EASEUS Partition Manager PROFESSIONAL 2.1 is a free download for November 26 only. Download from:

http://www.winvistaclub.com/forum/w...partition-manager-pro-edition.html#post122389

Regards,
Simus1


----------



## mlettel

...thanks
mlettel


----------



## valis

nice.....thanks....


----------



## JohnWill

I'll take a look, price is right!


----------



## DaveBurnett

John - don't forget you can get Acronis and Paragon products through MVP


----------



## hewee

Simus1 said:


> EASEUS Partition Manager PROFESSIONAL 2.1 is a free download for November 26 only. Download from:
> 
> http://www.winvistaclub.com/forum/w...partition-manager-pro-edition.html#post122389
> 
> Regards,
> Simus1


I keep getting a popup asking for user name and password.

But it says...You dont have to be a Member of WinVistaClub.

So has anyone been able to download this or download it without being a member?


----------



## stantley

Username : easeus
Password : M.3jd,eZd3


----------



## DaveBurnett

hewee, get some glasses (for you eyes)  
The userid/password are just under the link !!!!


----------



## hewee

Darn I sure do need see better because I see the userid/password are just under the link now after stantley posted it here. I looked at each post there and missed seeing it each time.
Better get some better coffee.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I missed it to start with - as well.


----------



## JohnWill

DaveBurnett said:


> John - don't forget you can get Acronis and Paragon products through MVP


Yep, always looking for a freebee that I can give away, the MVP stuff is NFR, so I can't legally even give it away.


----------



## Stoner

I downloaded it, but I think I'll wait to see if anyone at TSG has any problems before I use it ...........


----------



## MikeSwim07

Well it's the 27th and the download still works...LOL


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> I missed it to start with - as well.


Good to hear because that make me feel better.


----------



## Simus1

My previous post had a link for version 2.1 of EASEUS Partition Manager PROFESSIONAL.

Version 3.0.1 PROFESSIONAL is now available from giveawayoftheday.com for install only on DECEMBER 3, Wednesday (cannot be reinstalled at a later date). See: http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/easeus-partition-manager-30/

New features listed at http://www.partition-tool.com/professional.htm Also, once installed, a User Manual is available under the Help tab.

Uninstall version 2.1 if installed. Unzip the downloaded archive for version 3.0.1. Read the readme.txt. Must be online to install. Clicking on Setup.exe places EPMProSetup.exe in C:\ directory. Click on EPMProSetup.exe.

Regards,
Simus1


----------



## Nelli0

My best freeware? Has to be AVG anti-virus. Why pay when this is just as good. I also love Incredimail though it does give a little hiccup now and then but it's fun. 
Sorry if this is mundane stuff but I'm not a geek nor likely to be!


----------



## KennyB221

One of my favorites is WinPatrol- It won't let any .exe file load on your computer unless you specificall allow it. Download it here:

http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html

Great for protecting against spyware, malware and adware.


----------



## dotty999

starnelka said:


> My best freeware? Has to be AVG anti-virus. Why pay when this is just as good. I also love Incredimail though it does give a little hiccup now and then but it's fun.
> Sorry if this is mundane stuff but I'm not a geek nor likely to be!


I had AVG for a long time until I found I had trojans and it hadn't picked them up! I now use Avast and find it much better and more accurate :up:



KennyB221 said:


> One of my favorites is WinPatrol- It won't let any .exe file load on your computer unless you specificall allow it. Download it here:
> 
> http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html
> 
> Great for protecting against spyware, malware and adware.


I too have Win Patrol, as you know, nothing gets past it!:up:


----------



## dogg94

Paint.net, an opensource dream with many powerful features and plugins
http://www.download.com/Paint-NET/3000-2192_4-10338146.html?tag=mncol


----------



## R-C

a few freebies I like are JavaRa for getting rid of the old java.
REVO uninstaller which does so much more than an uninstaller.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/index.html

and the excellent secunia inspector, online version or installed version both excellent.
http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/

and one I have used for years belarc advisor
http://belarc.com/


----------



## Kenny94

R-C said:


> a few freebies I like are JavaRa for getting rid of the old java.
> REVO uninstaller which does so much more than an uninstaller.
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/index.html
> 
> and the excellent secunia inspector, online version or installed version both excellent.
> http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/
> 
> and one I have used for years belarc advisor
> http://belarc.com/


REVO uninstaller is great! I've been using it. Thanks R-C..:up:


----------



## hewee

JavaRa is great also http://raproducts.org/
Looks like a newer version will be coming also.



> Currently, development on JavaRa is suspended until the Christmas holidays. Lots of new changes will be incorporated at that time. Thanks for your patience, and thanks again for using JavaRa 1.11. We'll see you in December.


----------



## mlettel

...thanks to Heevee
Cheers
mlettel


----------



## JohnWill

For "button down" security for your kids or other folks, take a look at the Windows® XP Security Console.


----------



## dustyjay

Maxblast 5 From Maxtor For those who can't afford to shell out the price of Acronis Tru Omage yet still want to Image thier drives for back up. At least one drive must be a Maxtor, Seagae or even an old Quantum. Incremental backups not available. It is made for Maxtor by Acronis. It is free and works with all flavors of Windows from 98 to Vista and Mac OS. http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=7add8b9c4a8ff010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD


----------



## JohnWill

Got a SATA or eSATA drive that you'd like to use externally but your controller doesn't support hot plugging? No problem, just download HotSwap! and you can treat the drive just like a USB/Firewire drive.


----------



## wh01s

Most software I use is freeware:

Firefox, Total Commander, bblean, Miranda IM, etc... so many of them


----------



## Brosif

go audacity! www.*audacity.sourceforge.net*
*go www.gimp.org lol yay!*


----------



## Simus1

Post removed after further research.


----------



## MikeSwim07

*EDIT BY ADMIN: QUOTED Post removed after further research.*

I don't think that is a legit AVG deal. That would be illegal.


----------



## ~Candy~

*Found this deal on many sites while Googling. Beware though that some have links to infected downloads:*

That from the link you posted, says it all.


----------



## Simus1

The way to avoid malwares is to steer clear from the link for the google search. There is no danger of downloading a malware if you go straight to AVG's homepage avg.com and download one of the 2 trial versions, and then use the license key.

Regards,
Simus1


----------



## ~Candy~

Then, I guess it would be better if your link went there, instead of what you posted


----------



## ~Candy~

Never mind, I looked futher at the link and the instructions to bypass the trial is CLEARLY ILLEGAL. I would suggest you have better discretion in the future.


----------



## DaveBurnett

The point is that the key is highly likely to be a HACKED key.
There is no mention of it on the AVG forum or on any of the normal computing news sites.


----------



## ~Candy~

That too.


----------



## MikeSwim07

especially the part that said "add this to the end of the key to get it to 2018"


----------



## Simus1

Okay. I'll check back here if this "deal" is conclusively found to be legit.

Until then, please *disregard it completely*. Apologies.


----------



## ~Candy~

Simus1 said:


> Okay. I'll check back here if this "deal" is conclusively found to be legit.
> 
> Until then, please *disregard it completely*. Apologies.


:up: Disregarded


----------



## echicken

ShellExView at Nirsoft
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html

You can get rid of those annoying context menus and other random stuff that programs automatically install to your computer.


----------



## MikeSwim07

echicken said:


> ShellExView at Nirsoft
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html
> 
> You can get rid of those annoying context menus and other random stuff that programs automatically install to your computer.


Nice one, I have used this before and I really like it.


----------



## Byteman

Freeware of the Linux and Open Source variety, educational programs based at pre-school up through school years.

*Exceptional Linux programs for kids*

Please look at *Edubuntu*http://www.edubuntu.com/ which _ includes the Ubuntu Operating System plus the educational software and can be added to by you._


----------



## hersheybar11

I was surfing through web and found this awesome website with all the best freeware links.
Nothing there is "trialware", so i thought you guys might be interested.

www.100-downloads.com


----------



## 1002richards

This one is also well worth a look. Independent reviews of freeware:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/


----------



## davnon

I have been spot checking this humongous thread for some time and there are many good references and recommendations I would like to use. However, it is quite difficult to navigate through 1,700+ posts . Has anyone created an organized summary, where one could find pointers to recommended freeware? An excel spreadsheet could be a good vehicle for such a summary...


----------



## 1002richards

davnon,
I dip in & out of this thread too for the same reasons. Have you had a look at the reviews of freeware at this independent site:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/

Richard


----------



## Blackmirror

WOT web of trust



> WOT is a free Internet security addon for your browser. It will keep you safe from online scams, identity theft, spyware, spam, viruses and unreliable shopping sites. WOT warns you before you interact with a risky website. It's easy and it's free.


----------



## davnon

Richard,
Thanks! :up: I haven't seen it before. Looks really nice and organized  
Would have been great if the contents of this thread could be organized similarly (sounds like a lot of work though).


----------



## stantley

davnon said:


> Would have been great if the contents of this thread could be organized similarly (sounds like a lot of work though).


Here's about 100 of the programs posted, certainly not a complete list.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/366118-favorite-freeware-86.html#post4530393

Corrected Link: http://forums.techguy.org/4530393-post1288.html


----------



## DaveBurnett

Whoops wrong Link methinks.......... .....


----------



## stantley

DaveBurnett said:


> Whoops wrong Link methinks.......... .....


That link should go to Favorite Freeware, Page 86, reply #1288. Are you seeing something different?


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm seeing your last post when I click on the link...not the one above this, but the one where you posted the link. You might click on the post number, then copy and paste the one link from that page


----------



## DaveBurnett

Try http://forums.techguy.org/4530393-post1288.html


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks Dave :up:


----------



## stantley

Thanks for fixing the link DaveBurnett, I'm not sure why the one I posted works ok for me but no one else.


----------



## Stoner

stantley said:


> Thanks for fixing the link DaveBurnett, I'm not sure why the one I posted works ok for me but no one else.


Probably because they changed the default number of posts per page.

Your link worked for me.


----------



## JohnWill

davnon said:


> Richard,
> Thanks! :up: I haven't seen it before. Looks really nice and organized
> Would have been great if the contents of this thread could be organized similarly (sounds like a lot of work though).


You're welcome to take up the task!


----------



## Byteman

Yeah......AND we'd like it by 6 AM too please! ............................


----------



## hewee

davnon said:


> I have been spot checking this humongous thread for some time and there are many good references and recommendations I would like to use. However, it is quite difficult to navigate through 1,700+ posts . Has anyone created an organized summary, where one could find pointers to recommended freeware? An excel spreadsheet could be a good vehicle for such a summary...


You could make the pages longer with more post per page.
The default is 15 post a page. You can change it in your profile.
Or click on at the upper right "Thread Tools" and then from the dropdown "Show Printable Version".
This will show list because all the added junk is gone but the color will also make links stand out.
But also at the bottom right your see the link Show 75 post(s) from this thread on one page so now your go from 117 pages of 30 post a page to 24 pages of 75 post a page.


----------



## 1002richards

Thanks to all who worked on that link! Most helpful.


----------



## Alec69

ive been running "vista transformation pack 8.1" for some months now and i cant fault it,if ya like the look of vista but want to keep xp give it a try and let me know!! http://www.jcxp.net/forums/index.php? showtopic=31326


----------



## WhitPhil

http://shellcity.net/


----------



## Tombob1861

I'm pretty sure these will already have been meantioned but:

Audacity - best audio recording software you can get before you start shelling out serious cash, and its free. It gets better if you get the plugins to go with is, all should be available on this site, you want the lame pluggin for MP3 and the LADSPA gives you the full pack of editing FX
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

VLan/VLC - Video/Audio player, pretty much any format you can throw at it, and theres a version for every OS (I think)
http://www.videolan.org/

Media player classic - same as VLC^, if vlc wont play it this will and if this dont and vlc dont, it aint worth playing.
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm

If i find anymore ill put em up.
ToM


----------



## Computer_Genius

Hey...

Be sure to download this fun program.

Pivot stick figure allows you to make your own stick man cartoons in minutes... you can add backgrounds, make your own characters and props.
It is lots of fun and you can get really good at it

Check out some of the awesome videos on You tube under pivot stick figure.

Here is the Link http://www.snapfiles.com/get/stickfigure.html

Let me Know if you like it =]


----------



## KennyB221

YO-
Stickfigure is great! Lots of fun n games


----------



## Computer_Genius

Hey people

I came across this the other day and it seems to speed up download time significantly, its called- "Download Accelerator Plus"

Here is the link- 
http://www.speedbit.com/

Let me know if you like it.... =]


----------



## imserver

The following free download site is greatly recommend, my favorite site!!!
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/...ommunications_Tools/BigAnt_LAN_Messenger.html


----------



## stantley

imserver said:


> The following free download site is greatly recommend, my favorite site!!!
> http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/...ommunications_Tools/BigAnt_LAN_Messenger.html


You may like it, but McAfee Site Advisor warns of trojans and other malware at that site http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/fr...te=false&aff_id=0&locale=en-us&os_ver=5.1.2.0


----------



## John Burns

I had to replace my keyboard and the new one does not have extra functions keys like the old one - so I found this free program which I can use to bring up Internet-Firefox, plus other keyboard shortcuts - relatively simple and easy to use - does not use many resources. Thought I'd share it with people in this forum.

http://www.mystercrowley.com/sw_keyboardlink_en.php


----------



## ChuckE

Most of those keyboard functions I have setup on all of my computers, whether they have the keyboard specific function keys or not. I set them up, with identical keystoke shortcuts, on all the computers, because that way I don't have to re-learn the strokes from one computer to the next.

I just use the Window's already built-in ability to register any shortcut keystroke you want (within some limits, of course) to any shortcut icon to any program you want.

What some people may think is that they need to put a shortcut icon on their desktop first and do a [Properties] to set up the 'Shortcut key' sequence. 
*NO, you don't.* (While that does work, who wants a lot of shortcut icons placed on their desktop?)

INSTEAD, you already have shortcut icons to any of your installed programs in your Windows "Start>Programs>" selections. Just do a right-click on any of those items - they are all shortcuts, and setup some key sequence that you can always remember. Do not move the Start menu items out of the Start menu!

Some examples that I use:
Ctrl+Alt+W for Word
Ctrl+Alt+E for Excel
Ctrl+Alt+R for Powerpoint
Ctrl+Alt+T for Outlook
Ctrl+Alt+Q for Access (notice they are the 5 first QWERT keys for Office programs, that's easy for me to remember)
Ctrl+Alt+X for Internet eXplorer
Ctrl+Alt+N for Notepad
Ctrl+Alt+C for Calculator
Ctrl+Alt+P for Paint
Ctrl+Alt+I for IrfanView

I have a few others, that I might set up as well.
So, after I set those up, I am comfortable at the keyboard of any computer. It just takes a minute or two.
And! if you change the keyboard, the keyboard shortcuts remain, since it is Windows that has the sequences remembered.


----------



## rob.rice

linux just about any distro has tons of great soft ware almost all of it open source all of it free 
http://google.com/linux


----------



## 1002richards

Good link to Linux distros here:
http://www.livecdlist.com/


----------



## ~Candy~

ChuckE said:


> Most of those keyboard functions I have setup on all of my computers, whether they have the keyboard specific function keys or not. I set them up, with identical keystoke shortcuts, on all the computers, because that way I don't have to re-learn the strokes from one computer to the next.
> 
> I just use the Window's already built-in ability to register any shortcut keystroke you want (within some limits, of course) to any shortcut icon to any program you want.
> 
> What some people may think is that they need to put a shortcut icon on their desktop first and do a [Properties] to set up the 'Shortcut key' sequence.
> *NO, you don't.* (While that does work, who wants a lot of shortcut icons placed on their desktop?)
> 
> INSTEAD, you already have shortcut icons to any of your installed programs in your Windows "Start>Programs>" selections. Just do a right-click on any of those items - they are all shortcuts, and setup some key sequence that you can always remember. Do not move the Start menu items out of the Start menu!
> 
> Some examples that I use:
> Ctrl+Alt+W for Word
> Ctrl+Alt+E for Excel
> Ctrl+Alt+R for Powerpoint
> Ctrl+Alt+T for Outlook
> Ctrl+Alt+Q for Access (notice they are the 5 first QWERT keys for Office programs, that's easy for me to remember)
> Ctrl+Alt+X for Internet eXplorer
> Ctrl+Alt+N for Notepad
> Ctrl+Alt+C for Calculator
> Ctrl+Alt+P for Paint
> Ctrl+Alt+I for IrfanView
> 
> I have a few others, that I might set up as well.
> So, after I set those up, I am comfortable at the keyboard of any computer. It just takes a minute or two.
> And! if you change the keyboard, the keyboard shortcuts remain, since it is Windows that has the sequences remembered.


In Vista, that doesn't appear to work, or at least I don't see any way to enter the shortcut key. It says none, but you can't overwrite it.


----------



## John Burns

ChuckE said:


> Most of those keyboard functions I have setup on all of my computers, whether they have the keyboard specific function keys or not. I set them up, with identical keystoke shortcuts, on all the computers, because that way I don't have to re-learn the strokes from one computer to the next.
> 
> I just use the Window's already built-in ability to register any shortcut keystroke you want (within some limits, of course) to any shortcut icon to any program you want.
> 
> What some people may think is that they need to put a shortcut icon on their desktop first and do a [Properties] to set up the 'Shortcut key' sequence.
> *NO, you don't.* (While that does work, who wants a lot of shortcut icons placed on their desktop?)
> 
> INSTEAD, you already have shortcut icons to any of your installed programs in your Windows "Start>Programs>" selections. Just do a right-click on any of those items - they are all shortcuts, and setup some key sequence that you can always remember. Do not move the Start menu items out of the Start menu!
> 
> Some examples that I use:
> Ctrl+Alt+W for Word
> Ctrl+Alt+E for Excel
> Ctrl+Alt+R for Powerpoint
> Ctrl+Alt+T for Outlook
> Ctrl+Alt+Q for Access (notice they are the 5 first QWERT keys for Office programs, that's easy for me to remember)
> Ctrl+Alt+X for Internet eXplorer
> Ctrl+Alt+N for Notepad
> Ctrl+Alt+C for Calculator
> Ctrl+Alt+P for Paint
> Ctrl+Alt+I for IrfanView
> 
> I have a few others, that I might set up as well.
> So, after I set those up, I am comfortable at the keyboard of any computer. It just takes a minute or two.
> And! if you change the keyboard, the keyboard shortcuts remain, since it is Windows that has the sequences remembered.


Curious - I have tried this with my Internet Firefox shortcut and it doesn't seem to work. It will accept my KB shortcut under "properties", but then when I hit the key set up (ctrl+ F5), it doesn't work. Is there something special I need to know about that one?


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've not tried this, but for small business/home accounting it is an upgrade from Money or Quickbooks.
It works with XP upwards (inc Vista)
It IS big - but what MS application isn't
It IS free
US and UK versions only
MS Office Accounting Express 2008


----------



## MikeSwim07

AcaCandy and John Burns,

Click in the box with "None"

Then just push the key combination you want for the shortcut. There isn't a way to overwrite it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks Mike that seems to work  I was trying to get it blanked out first


----------



## Koot

*doPDF:*

doPDF is a free PDF converter for both personal and commercial use. Using doPDF you can create searchable PDF files by selecting the "Print" command from virtually any application. With one click you can convert your Microsoft Excel, Word or PowerPoint documents or your emails and favorite web sites to PDF files.

doPDF installs itself as a virtual printer driver so after a successful installation will appear in your Printers and Faxes list. To create PDF files, you just have to print your documents to the doPDF pdf converter. Open a document (with Microsoft Word, WordPad, NotePad or any other software), choose Print and select doPDF. It will ask you where to save the PDF file and when finished, the PDF file will be automatically opened in your default PDF viewer.

Main features: 
- No Ghostscript 
- Customizable resolution 
- Predefined/custom page sizes 
- Searchable PDFs 
- Multilanguage support

*DeskHide:*

Deskhide is an extremely useful tool that allows you to hide/show your desktop icons. It sits in your quick launch toolbar and acts like the toggle desktop icon. This program is pretty self explanitory. Deskhide does not run all the time, like most desktop tools. It launches hides or shows your desktop icons depending on their status. Then it will terminate itself, therefore saving you plenty of your ram and processor cycles.

*NextSensor (NXSensor):*

NextSensor is an extremely easy to use temperature and voltage monitoring tool with an advanced graphic interface. Provides probing of Vcore, VDIMM, VAGP, VBAT, 5VSB, 3VSB, +12, -12, +5V, -5V, +3.3V sensor lines. Shows the temperature of the Processor, the North Bridge and the Hard Disk on the Tray Bar using separate LED indicators. The program is capable to monitor negative temperatures and three FAN speeds.

*EVEREST Home Edition *:

EVEREST Home Edition is a freeware system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking solution for home PC users, based on the award-winning EVEREST Technology. It offers the world's most accurate system information and diagnostics capabilities, including online features, memory benchmarks, hardware monitoring, and low-level hardware information.

New features: 
- Advanced hardware monitor with OSD panel and cooling fans monitoring 
- Real-time alerting for hot-plug devices 
- Portable Computer page to display mobile PC related information 
- Bluetooth PAN support 
- File Scanner filtering 
- User benchmark results manager 
- Sharpness test (Monitor Diagnostics)

*Toast:*

Toast is a utility used to torture test and burn in your CPU.

Before using this software you should have a decent temperature monitor and a good cooling system in place otherwise you could risk damaging your CPU.


----------



## JohnWill

DeskHide = Windows-D key, does the same thing. 

Everest Home is very old and hasn't been updated in years. Try SIW (System Information Windows) for an updated utility.


----------



## Koot

JohnWill said:


> *DeskHide = Windows-D key, does the same thing.*


DeskHide actually hides the icons on the desktop leaving only the desktop background you've chosen. However, it does not hide any programs or windows you may have open. On the other hand using the Windows feature Windows key + D (as you suggest) minimizes any programs and/or windows you have open on your desktop. They do two different things... I thought the description I posted was clear:

"DeskHide is an extremely useful tool that allows you to *hide/show your desktop icons*. It sits in your quick launch toolbar and acts like the toggle desktop icon. This program is pretty self explanitory. Deskhide does not run all the time, like most desktop tools. *It launches hides or shows your desktop icons depending on their status.* Then it will terminate itself, therefore saving you plenty of your ram and processor cycles."


----------



## WhitPhil

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2235230/ashampoo-burning-studio-2009


----------



## Byteman

Posting this to re-open the thread....I'm surprised this one expired, it used to be one of the most viewed on TechGuy!

Here's a place to get both free and pay-for alternatives to the big competitors in software- *AlternativeTo *


----------



## Wallenberg

You are welcome to try and create such a spreadsheet. But be warned that it will be a huge amount of work and almost all the comments you will get will be from people who will complain that you are missing something or that you have made the wrong choice. Very little of the feedback you will get will be very nice.

And the reason for that is also the reason why there is very rarely any summaries like you mention. The field of freeware is very highly changeable. From one year to the next, maybe one-third of all the titles will change.

So, it would be very difficult for one person to try and keep on top of it all. The humongous size of this thread should bear witness to that.

I usually just review the last page or two. That's about all I can handle and suggest you might like to try and digest this thread by taking it in tiny bite-sized pieces.

P.S. My daddy once told me never to leave a negative comment on a board without also offering a positive suggestion.

So, here is a freeware site where I have found several of my most favorite free software ever.

http://dailyrevolver.com/2006/09/10/the-46-best-ever-freeware-utilities/

It's called The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities. It may not have as much stuff as the 100 Best, but it's more condensed.


----------



## DaveBurnett

That best freeware site is out of date.
Try http://www.techsupportalert.com/ for the updated site by the original Authors


----------



## JohnWill

Everh consider "going green", but you have processes that you like to run overnight so you leave the computer on? I've done that for a long time, but I decided it was time to try putting the machines in Standby and wake them up when backups and updates are scheduled. Wake Up On Standby is just the ticket for scheduling a wakeup for such activities.


----------



## EAFiedler

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com

3 hours and 13 minutes left for:
*Paragon Partition Manager 2009 Special Edition (English Version) activated*

You must download and activate the product before time runs out.​*Expired*

Check the site everyday for a new giveaway.

.


----------



## rameam

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com

Thanks Fiedler. I used to visit this site every day but somehow lost the link and forgot about it. Glad to have it back.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Logon Changer for Windows 7


----------



## aspinajo

Hi
Can anyone tell me a good Free Favourites/Bookmark Organiser for Vista I am using StorURL 2.6 at the moment and I was just wondering if there was a better one on the market. Also I am looking for a good free To Do List, Organiser etc at present I am using Seo Note.
Thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy

aspinajo said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me a good Free Favourites/Bookmark Organiser for Vista


AM-DeadLink


----------



## hewee

Also if you use Firefox a good add-on is Bookmark Duplicate Detector


----------



## aspinajo

Hi
Thanks for the return posts but what I was really after is an organiser so I can have all my Favourites/Bookmarks from IE & Firefox in one spot, the ones you give me if I am not mistaken are to do with detecting duplicate bookmarks, as I said in my previous post I am using at present StorURL, it is not bad but I was curious to know if their are better ones out there.
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

If you download PlainOldFavorites for Firefox, you can use one set of favorites for both IE and Firefox.


----------



## hewee

Tidy Start Menu
http://www.tidystartmenu.com/index.shtml

Vista Start Menu
http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html

I just got the Tidy Start Menu and cleaned things up some.


----------



## aspinajo

Thanks a lot much appreciated


----------



## Space Cowboy

MyDefrag (formerly JkDefrag) 4.0


----------



## Space Cowboy

*VideoCacheView*



> After watching a video in a Web site, you may want to save the video file into your local disk for playing it offline in the future. If the video file is stored in your browser's cache, this utility can help you to extract the video file from the cache and save it for watching it in the future.


:up:


----------



## yzman

are dropbox and bumptop on the list already?
i can't live without them!

getdropbox.com and bumptop.com


----------



## ACTI

Let's go REALLLY basic here and say Pandora

www.pandora.com

Not really freeware, but free streaming of music over the internet. It's awesome! You design your own radio stations, catering to the music you like. Check it out! totally free!


----------



## JohnWill

Here's a Partition Magic clone that has even been updated for Vista and Windows 7, free for personal or business use. Partition Wizard - Free partitioning utility


----------



## Zaney1

Does anyone know a program like Everest Home that will tell me what type of memory I have installed. It's been a while since I've been in there and I'm too lazy to open the case. I believe I have PC2700 but want to be sure. I remmber having a freeware program that gave me that info but...Thanks!


----------



## ChuckE

Quick test for memory type (also motherboard and BIOS data) is CPU-Z at: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

Free and fast.

It also tells you how many memory slots you have, populated or not.

It not only tells you the memory type, but usually the manufacturer, the part number and the serial number (if that data is in the memory chip).


----------



## Zaney1

Thanks ChuckE!


----------



## JohnWill

I use SIW (System Information Windows), gives you the exact type and size for each slot.

Here's a sample...


----------



## dotty999

JohnWill said:


> I use SIW (System Information Windows), gives you the exact type and size for each slot.
> 
> Here's a sample...


Thanks for that John! it sure gives you a lot of information, not that I'd understand most of it but it helps when looking for updates for drivers etc.  :up:


----------



## ChuckE

While I have used SIW for years, and I do like its completeness, that is not what the person asked for:
"_Does anyone know a program ... that will tell me what type of memory I have installed. ... and I'm too lazy to open the case. I believe I have PC2700 but want to be sure..._"

SIW reports hundreds of various stats of your system, in hardware and software. It is fantastic, and for the novice, daunting. For a person who considers himself "lazy" then the more simple interface of CPU-Z is probably more comfortable and direct.

By the way, I have over a dozen different "system information" programs, and in some cases dozens of versions as the tools have evolved (and usually improved) but it is always CPU-Z I always use to quickly get memory information.


----------



## bp936

davnon said:


> I have been spot checking this humongous thread for some time and there are many good references and recommendations I would like to use. However, it is quite difficult to navigate through 1,700+ posts . Has anyone created an organized summary, where one could find pointers to recommended freeware? An excel spreadsheet could be a good vehicle for such a summary...


this was suggested often, but who's got the time? You are welcome to do it and we sure would appreciate it.


----------



## JohnWill

SIW has been my standard system info tool since I discovered it.


----------



## ChuckE

JohnWill said:


> I use SIW (System Information Windows), gives you the exact type and size for each slot.
> 
> Here's a sample...


So does CPU-Z. Here's a sample from this system, with the results of SIW and CPU-Z at the same time. And note that CPU-Z additionally gives you additional info of "Part Number" and Serial Number" (when available). That's useful info for people who are trying to keep track of their memory swapping tests.


----------



## guy2

Madtracker 

Buzzmachines

Tracktor 

all free and the first 2 are better than the software's below ,not to say ''ANY NAME'S''...

FL studio 75$ - 3000$ depending on what goodies you want 

SonyAcid 300$- same deal


----------



## JohnWill

ChuckE said:


> So does CPU-Z. Here's a sample from this system, with the results of SIW and CPU-Z at the same time. And note that CPU-Z additionally gives you additional info of "Part Number" and Serial Number" (when available). That's useful info for people who are trying to keep track of their memory swapping tests.


True, but CPU-Z is much more limited in the scope of information it provides. It's strictly targeted to the CPU and memory, not a general utility. Oh, and the part number is available with SIW, right there on the display. 

When I'm swapping memory, I use stickers with numbers so I don't get confused. Having to fire up a program to check if I have a specific module in is a lot more difficult, especially if you're running memory tests and not booting Windows between runs.


----------



## Kromulok

Wish the first post in this thread could be edited to keep a current list of what is suggested in the 121 pages here (so if I mention one already previously mentioned I apologize)... here are a handful of my absolute favorite freebies:

Without doubt the best freeware ever is:

*TEAMVIEWER - Remote PC software*

http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx

This allows a secure remote connection to a pc once set up without having to worry about firewalls or vpn's. Once set up, with access code and password it is pretty secure. I use it a lot to be able to remote into my home pc from anywhere and more importantly to remote into family members PC's when they need some tech support. The framerates and bandwidths are pretty darn good - not very laggy at all.

*IO Bit Smart Defrag* - best defragger program i have used. (tip: never use the vista defragger - its horrible)
http://www.iobit.com/iobitsmartdefrag.html

*Gparted* - this is a free partition resizing tool - its great when you need it (i.e. after cloning to get the full drive size back or for VMware stuff, etc)...
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/

*XXCLONE* - good for cloning disk to disk with XP 
allows a cloned drive to be bootable - pretty easy and was my back up solution for years until i switched to vista.
http://xxclone.com/

*FireFox Color Tabs* - each tab gets a different color
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1368


----------



## JohnWill

Probably all been mentioned, but no harm in some duplication in a thread this large.


----------



## guy2

If somebody wants a awesome animated screen saver exactly like the one from the Matrix movie ,then you need ZMatrix.

fully tweekable

change ,speeds ,fonts ,colors ,bitmap and very cool blending option for your wall paper background ,the falling numbers will take the same color and shape of your background but in colorful numbers raining down.

The only thing i don't like about it ,runs all over the icons intil your courser gets near but it's still hella worth it.

http://download.cnet.com/ZMatrix/3000-2072_4-10069288.html


----------



## Beta19

guy2 said:


> If somebody wants a awesome animated screen saver exactly like the one from the Matrix movie ,then you need ZMatrix.
> 
> fully tweekable
> 
> change ,speeds ,fonts ,colors ,bitmap and very cool blending option for your wall paper background ,the falling numbers will take the same color and shape of your background but in colorful numbers raining down.
> 
> The only thing i don't like about it ,runs all over the icons intil your courser gets near but it's still hella worth it.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/ZMatrix/3000-2072_4-10069288.html


Here is another excellent one:

www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp

It uses the authentic letters, numbers, and symbols that are used in the Matrix Movies. Plus, it's free!!


----------



## Zaney1

ChuckE said:


> For a person who considers himself "lazy" then the more simple interface of CPU-Z is probably more comfortable and direct.


It was just that one day! My back was tired & I didn't feel like crawling beneath my desk...sheesh!
Seriously though CPUID fit the bill for me however when I tried to use it for the sam purpose on a relative's PC it didn't ID the memory completely. For example I found that I did have PC2700 on the PC. This info was listed on a tab labeled SPD in the program and showed each module in each of it's slots. But on the other PC Nada. It showed 4 slots but gave no info. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## JohnWill

Did you try SIW?


----------



## Sins

Great thread folks, I had not been here before. Let me add CCleaner.com to the list. It takes care of the daily housekeeping chores temp files etc.


----------



## Beta19

Sins said:


> Great thread folks, I had not been here before. Let me add CCleaner.com to the list. It takes care of the daily housekeeping chores temp files etc.


 I know, I've been using it for about a year and a half now and I love it!


----------



## dr911

Let me add a few....(warning...possible duplicates !!)

CCleaner: 1 of the best.

AM Deadlink: Get rid of all those dead internet links & those pesky little icons next to the URL address.

Zone Alarm Firewall: I use both Windows & ZA. ( I'm running XP-Home).

Google Earth : I can see you !! (Beware....BIG Brother is Looking & Listening)

IE Spell: for those of you who flunked spelling. like me !!


----------



## zbd21

Gizmo keeps updated on the best free programs.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/


----------



## guy2

"7zip"! i think everyone knows about this one but if someone can please direct me to something free that can handle FLAC files i would be so happy.


----------



## Davec

Read this: http://flac.sourceforge.net/documentation_tasks.html#windows


----------



## JohnWill

guy2 said:


> "7zip"! i think everyone knows about this one but if someone can please direct me to something free that can handle FLAC files i would be so happy.


I use this plugin for Winamp, works fine for FLAC files. http://www.winamp.com/plugins/details/131643


----------



## ChuckE

guy2 said:


> "7zip"! i think everyone knows about this one but if someone can please direct me to something free that can handle FLAC files i would be so happy.


FLAC files (Free Lossless Audio Codec) are an audio codec (ref: http://flac.sourceforge.net/) 
What would you want a compressor/decompresser like 7zip, or the most well-known, WinZip, to do with it? If you have an audio player that can read a so encoded codec file and do whatever you want the audio file to do, what more would you want?


----------



## guy2

I didn't know winamp had plug-ins for flac ,that's nice to know seeing how itunes is ,well... just itunes.

My post was off beat

what i meant to say was a program that can convert flac to whatever like mp3 or wave ,i like to keep flac as my root music files because of it's quality and believe or not i do play flac on my ipod along with that old DOOM video game ,freeware called rockbox does this.

WinZip cost money ,i need to convert for free.
===============================================
While im hear

i found this little word possessor today ''Jarte'' super free ,small and EASY ,based on win notepad but fully featured.

http://download.cnet.com/Jarte/3000-2079_4-10212778.html?tag=mncol#editorsreview


----------



## ChuckE

Ah, I was wrong in my assumption that FLAC was just the codec. It is really an audio file using the FLAC compression. Sorry my mistake.

As for converters, just Google: "flac to mp3" 
I see a lot of converters, and many appear to be free.


----------



## JohnWill

I convert FLAC files to MP3 using Winamp.


----------



## vSnoopy

Space Cowboy said:


> Comeon You Hackers .. Lets get Busy
> 
> Ok I'll part with one of my favorites .. This one is for you lazy slackers who just wanna kick back in your recliner and control your audio levels without havin to click on anything  Just found this one the other day and I love it.
> Here is a screenshot of how I got it set up. This one is a keeper ..
> 
> Anyway .. Check it out .. Volumouse


errr may i know how to use this software ???


----------



## lukedwards

Well sorry if these have both been mentioned before but i really cant say i like one more than the other. I find Autoruns to be a exelent utility for stopping those pesky startup proccesses and drivers. Link: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx The other i believe is worth mentioning is ComboFix. I prefer not to use this for the most part but if you have to use a hevily infected computer due to a deadline or whatever reason. It does a pretty good job bringing it back to life, and does it quickly. Link: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

Hope they come in handy for some.

Luke
http://www.ChicagoComputerRepair.biz


----------



## vSnoopy

any website for me to know the song of the day or top listed song ???
i couldn't find nice song nowadays


----------



## guy2

there are a bazillion web sites and other services that do that and they basically all do the same thing ,teenage trash song list ,iv never ever seen anything good from those sites that vote on whats music ,more like what's popcorn. 

Pandora?


----------



## JohnWill

*Combofix* is not for amateurs, it can quickly render your system inert if you don't know what you're doing. It's best to leave that tool to folks that know how to use it.


----------



## valis

lukedwards said:


> Well sorry if these have both been mentioned before but i really cant say i like one more than the other. I find Autoruns to be a exelent utility for stopping those pesky startup proccesses and drivers. Link: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx The other i believe is worth mentioning is ComboFix. I prefer not to use this for the most part but if you have to use a hevily infected computer due to a deadline or whatever reason. It does a pretty good job bringing it back to life, and does it quickly. Link: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix
> 
> Hope they come in handy for some.
> 
> Luke


what JW said. Combofix is a VERY powerful tool, designed for security specialists. Someone who is unfamiliar with what it can do can very easily create a doorstop in about 3 minutes flat.


----------



## tomisafish

CCleaner: Computer Clean-Up.

Defraggler: Disk Defrag.
Everything: Locate files and folders by name instantly.


----------



## dustyjay

Revo Uninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## guy2

Bruce's Unusual Typing Wizard

http://download.cnet.com/Bruce-s-Unusual-Typing-Wizard/3000-2051_4-10219467.html


----------



## Zaney1

BTW Thanks JohnWill SIW is Gr8!


----------



## jp1203

Probably mentioned, but I don't really care to go through 123 pages of posts to find out:

DScaler ( http://www.dscaler.org/ ) I bought a TV Tuner card to eliminate my TV, but the included software was horrible. DScaler is much nicer.

SC-Diskinfo ( http://www.soft-central.net/diskinfo.php ) I use this CONSTANTLY to figure out what is eating up the space on my server HDDs. In the process, I can usually eliminate 5-10 GB of worthless data by finding space hogging folders that I could have deleted long ago.


----------



## Stoner

Free Acronis True Image for Western Digital hard drive users:

http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp


----------



## vSnoopy

hello here...
is there any way i can store or backup my file online for free ??
i heard there is some site provide this service...
is it ?


----------



## ChuckE

Yes, Google has, or will soon have, it. Search for "GDrive"

Also some people came up with a method of using GMail storage for up to a couple gigabytes of free storage.


----------



## vSnoopy

any else ??
i cant make use of it...


----------



## vSnoopy

what is ur best dictionary ??
with the best and simple defination..


----------



## ChuckE

vSnoopy said:


> what is ur best dictionary ??
> with the best and simple defination..


I find this conflicting.
My best is not necessarily going to be your best. And best at what, and when? what about the cost?

Best to read? with lots of pretty pictures? that gives well rounded historical lineage to the roots of the word you are researching?

Best as a stand-alone application? or having some user action to start the research of a word? or how about something that "watches" as you type, to give you definitions as you type?

It might be better to ask for some suggestions, and then you read and/or try them out for yourself.

I will suggest that you try out "1-click Answers" which does have some nice features, but is it the best? probably not, but it meets my needs.

By the way ... it's free.


----------



## dotty999

thanks Chuck! I like it


----------



## JohnWill

vSnoopy said:


> hello here...
> is there any way i can store or backup my file online for free ??
> i heard there is some site provide this service...
> is it ?


Mozy offers two gigabytes of free on-line backup with a nice automated client.


----------



## vSnoopy

nevermind...
just give what u feel is best for you....


----------



## Squashman

We seem to be hijacking this thread. 
vSnoopy if you need answers to questions start a new thread.


----------



## rameam

Look at this dict. You must get it today if you want it free.

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## jp1203

another really cool one I discovered

AutoHotKey http://www.autohotkey.com/ can basically build scripts to run programs, mimic keyboard strokes, mouse movements, etc. It can then save the scripts as an EXE file. Very fun to play around with!


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Windows 7 Logon Background Changer* is a free open source software that let you change the wallpaper of the Windows 7 logon screen (also known as "welcome screen" or "login screen"). It has been tested successfully with the final version of Windows 7 (RTM) and Windows 7 RC 7100.

VERY Cool


----------



## JohnWill

If you miss the ability to right click on a folder and find a file with Windows 7, consider Everything Search. It works great and is super fast too! You can find files by complete or partial file names on an entire disk or any subfolder.


----------



## vSnoopy

JStergis said:


> another really cool one I discovered
> 
> AutoHotKey http://www.autohotkey.com/ can basically build scripts to run programs, mimic keyboard strokes, mouse movements, etc. It can then save the scripts as an EXE file. Very fun to play around with!


is it that the download link is broken ?


----------



## vSnoopy

is there any free permanent auto clicker software ??


----------



## stantley

I'm not sure what you mean by "permanent" auto clicker software, but AutoHotkey is free and you can use it to automate all kinds of mouse clicks.

The link provided by JStergis seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## vSnoopy

it mean that i will not expire....
that autohotkey i cant downlaod it...


----------



## stantley

AutoHotkey is entirely free and does not expire. Maybe you're clicking on the wrong link.

Go here http://www.autohotkey.com/download/ and click on AutoHotkey Installer.


----------



## hewee

JohnWill said:


> If you miss the ability to right click on a folder and find a file with Windows 7, consider Everything Search. It works great and is super fast too! You can find files by complete or partial file names on an entire disk or any subfolder.


Does it let you search your who hard drive? I mean see everything like 98SE and not just your profile.

I could not file files that were even part of my own profile using XP Pro search so got Super Finder that I used for years and the newer Super Finder XT.
http://fsl.sytes.net/products.html

Like the index.dat I can do a search and find all of them if I run-as and use the main Admin account. Plus you can be in a limited account and still use the run-as to run the search so that is nice.

Even have portable versions so could be run from a flash drive and be good also to work on a PC and help find things.

Only downside is in the free version it will remember what you did a search on but only the one that is showing. The drop down of pass searches is for the paid version.
But it is http://fsl.sytes.net/donate.html I guess what ever you want to pay or donate to buy the paid version so can be very cheap.


----------



## JohnWill

Everything indeed searches everything. If you point it at the root of the drive, it will show you every file until you type in some filter text to limit the displayed file list.

It requires NTFS on the disk, since they actually use the NTFS file structure to avoid having to index the whole disk, very slick and very fast.


----------



## jp1203

Space Cowboy said:


> *Windows 7 Logon Background Changer* is a free open source software that let you change the wallpaper of the Windows 7 logon screen (also known as "welcome screen" or "login screen"). It has been tested successfully with the final version of Windows 7 (RTM) and Windows 7 RC 7100.
> 
> VERY Cool


That does indeed look very cool. I've got my copy of ultimate coming soon, so I'll have to play around with it. I still prefer the 2000/XP CTRL+ALT+DEL screen, but probably just because I'm so used to it.


----------



## hewee

JohnWill said:


> Everything indeed searches everything. If you point it at the root of the drive, it will show you every file until you type in some filter text to limit the displayed file list.
> 
> It requires NTFS on the disk, since they actually use the NTFS file structure to avoid having to index the whole disk, very slick and very fast.


I can not get it to show up anything in a search and I got NTFS.


----------



## vSnoopy

can that auto hot key use as auto clicker ???


----------



## stantley

Why don't you install AutoHotkey, try a few things out and if you get stuck post a question on All Other Software.


----------



## vSnoopy

i have a problem here....
how to activate the script i wrote ???
what is the window key ??


----------



## JohnWill

hewee said:


> I can not get it to show up anything in a search and I got NTFS.


Well, it works fine for me, see the screen shots below before and after I typed in a search argument.

Did you open Tools, Options, Volumes and actually have it index the volume you're trying to search? That is a necessary step!


----------



## stantley

vSnoopy said:


> i have a problem here....
> how to activate the script i wrote ???
> what is the window key ??


Start a new post on "All Other Software".


----------



## rameam

vSnoopy said:


> i have a problem here....
> how to activate the script i wrote ???
> what is the window key ??


I tried AHK several yrs ago and never could figure it out. I gave up.


----------



## ChuckE

If you mean the "Windows" key, that is the key that is on all recent (at least the last 5 years) PC keyboards. It is the one with either the "Flag" or Windows logo or (on some keyboards) the text "Start" printed on it.


----------



## John Burns

JohnWill said:


> Everything indeed searches everything. If you point it at the root of the drive, it will show you every file until you type in some filter text to limit the displayed file list.
> 
> It requires NTFS on the disk, since they actually use the NTFS file structure to avoid having to index the whole disk, very slick and very fast.


Thanks for mentioning everything, JohnWill. It's great - really fast and seems to be thorough. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## jp1203

In AHK, I record scripts with the recording tool included, then save them as an ahk file, then convert them to exe with the conversion tool also included in the AutoHotKey install.


----------



## jp1203

ChuckE said:


> If you mean the "Windows" key, that is the key that is on all recent (at least the last 5 years) PC keyboards. It is the one with either the "Flag" or Windows logo or (on some keyboards) the text "Start" printed on it.


I'd say it's on most PC keyboards for about the last 15 years. There are some that don't have it, though. My Thinkpad T43 has no windows key, and I believe that Lenovo/IBM have for some reason omitted it right up to today's models.


----------



## JohnWill

John Burns said:


> Thanks for mentioning everything, JohnWill. It's great - really fast and seems to be thorough. Appreciate the tip.


No problem. You might want to go to their forum and find the new alpha, it fixes a couple of issues I ran across, specifically when my machine was sleeping.


----------



## Dude044

Hi Guys ,sorry if this is already in the list ,nice free cleaner (win all ) http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?Itemid=69&id=15&option=com_content&task=view


----------



## dotty999

I've been using Clean Up for quite some time now, it's a great programme and easy to configure


----------



## dbailey18

Some might want to try this one out .http://www.lunascape.tv/


----------



## KeithKman

I really like Cyberduck for FTP access.


----------



## rogerhardy

my favourite freeware is ccleaner


----------



## guy2

Gimp 2.6 it's so free it's wrong

http://www.gimp.org/downloads/


----------



## indianacarnie

icofx is a favorite of mine. can make just about anything into a icon. smart defrag is another i will always have on my puter


----------



## rogerhardy

thanks for message defrag i know, icofx havnt heard of and will try. 
netcleaner is good.


----------



## indianacarnie

haha you're welcome. love the icofx, easy to use and really like "personalized" icons. will look at netcleaner myself...... kinda a nut about security/privacy.


----------



## indianacarnie

anyone know anything about device doctor? just downloaded it yesterday and it recommended 4 driver updates. seems like a decent program was just wondering how reliable it is.


----------



## Compchiponshldr

I've come across some really great freeware lately; at "theword.gr" you can get a free Bible word-search program in which as well, you can insert any books, notes, literature into it and word search it. I also found something called "simple sticky notes" by "Simnet" which comes in handy, but the best thing I found was something called "Rocketdock."All of it is totally free, with no strings at all, "The Word" would like donations. I like the Bible program and intend on donating when I can afford it.


----------



## Compchiponshldr

If anyone knows the secret on how to stop icons from disappearing, do tell.


----------



## JohnWill

Stop icons from appearing? What icons? Where do they appear?


----------



## DarqueMist

Couldn't find it in here, if it is forgive me for reposting.
remember sysinternals autoruns, remember Microsoft buying out sysinternals?
Believe it or not M$ has kept it available for free

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx


----------



## JohnWill

It's been posted, but they are excellent utilities.


----------



## peck1234

ccleaner

avstodvd

malwarebytes

realtemp

Steam

Auslogics disk defrag


----------



## Freemorrison

Thank you Space Cowboy - great idea for reference post.
Here's one of my favorites:" WinErrs"
http://winerrs.software.informer.com/1.0/

"Now CamTech has come up with a piece of software called WinErrs 1.0, to find out why your computer/program stopped with Windows operating system, you just need to enter the code seen on your screen to this magical software and it would give you a description for that code. While it is useful for non technical users, it also has description for many technical users to find out the error description based on the OLE codes. WinErrs 1.0 also helps support executives of different operating system vendors when a normal user has ring them to find out why their computer has stuck or certain program has stopped working due to some error codes. WinErrs 1.0 has more than 1500 windows error code with its description and also had good amount of OLE errors with their codes."


----------



## indianacarnie

heard about that program awhile back, been wanting to try it. thanks


----------



## Freemorrison

Stantley-Thanks for the link to "Wall Paper Master"- it's a good free alternative to "Wallpaper Slide Show Pro"- which is not so free. 
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/WallpaperMaster.html
Happy Holidays


----------



## stantley

You're welcome and Happy Holidays to you.

Wow, you must have read this thread pretty far back. It would be nice if we had a comprehensive list of all the programs recommended here, so when someone posts a program they can look to see if it's already been suggested. It would cut down on the number of dups, I think CCleaner has been mentioned a couple hundred times.  

So if have some spare time (well maybe a lot of spare time ) we could use a volunteer to make a list all the programs and links.


----------



## Freemorrison

Great idea- (what I have been doing is going thru about 5 to 10 pages a night - takes a bout 45 mins- so ya collating them into a master list would be a great idea- and reduce the dupes)) I think a couple of the favorite apps posted - might even make this task easier- just not sure which ones?
Loving the WallPaperMaster- as it rotates thru holiday - winter scenes.


----------



## tomdkat

I'm obligated to add Avidemux to this list. I recently used it to extract some audio from a video since I needed the audio track separately from the video and I needed the video to have no audio. Worked beautifully.

The best part, other than being free, is it runs on Windows, Linux, and Mac OS X. 

Enjoy!

Peace...


----------



## Freemorrison

Here's one of my favorites :
Pimp the right click file menu with "Send to Toys"
http://majorgeeks.com/Send_To_Toys_d708.htm
Ever wanna send an icon app to the quick launch or pick a folder and quickly send it to a default email- this is now possible with this free app. (send to "Run command" - send to "ClipBoard" and etc.)


----------



## indianacarnie

it's probably been posted already...... but i've looked through over 50 pages so far and havent found it........... is there an app for vista to put a cpu temp gauge/meter on my taskbar? thanks


----------



## Freemorrison

I believe Everest does this:
http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## indianacarnie

yay! will try it today. thank you, been looking for awhile now haha


----------



## Freemorrison

Here's something I have been using for a year now safely "ThreatFire"-- although it's description is ant-rootkit and anti-virus, I use it mainly as a personal firewall, I set the sensitivity level to 4 and this lets me know if anyone is trying to backdoor me or copy multiple files on my PC. It runs safely with any Anti-Virus and I use it with "Vipre" - it doesn't seem to slow down the start up or bog down my system- if something gets by "Vipre" this free little app has always stopped and quarantined it. I have tried other firewalls - even the one offered by Vipre's site http://www.sunbeltsoftware.com/. And they all sucketh compared to this.

http://www.threatfire.com/


----------



## Freemorrison

Want a cool alternative to Everest? System Spec
What Is System Spec ?
A utility to produce a specification of your system's hardware and software.

With System Spec you can see, save and print a complete spec of your PC. This standalone, system information utility can also perform various windows functions. Additional advanced info includes CPU, drives, applications, display, memory, networking, internet, CD / DVD drives and more.
http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


----------



## peck1234

Freemorrison said:


> Want a cool alternative to Everest? System Spec
> What Is System Spec ?
> A utility to produce a specification of your system's hardware and software.
> 
> With System Spec you can see, save and print a complete spec of your PC. This standalone, system information utility can also perform various windows functions. Additional advanced info includes CPU, drives, applications, display, memory, networking, internet, CD / DVD drives and more.
> http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


Speccy is my favorite...

http://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## ChuckE

indianacarnie said:


> it's probably been posted already...... but i've looked through over 50 pages so far and havent found it........... is there an app for vista to put a cpu temp gauge/meter on my taskbar? thanks


Just do a search for "vista gadgets"
There are many dozens, perhaps hundreds, of various ones. With so many, there is bound to be one, or a couple, that will do what you want.


----------



## indianacarnie

have tried the google vista gadgets/apps with no luck yet. i have speccy but cant minimize to taskbar. same goes for cpuid.maybe i should clear that up.....just want a cpu temp. reading/meter on my taskbar. that threatfire is great...... been using it for a couple of weeks now with no problem. it's a "keeper" haha


----------



## Freemorrison

Did you try that one suggested by "peck1234"?
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
You maybe able to send it to the task bar with "Send To Toys"
http://majorgeeks.com/Send_To_Toys_d708.htm

Ya I love "Threat Fire" (don't much care for any of the other apps from "PC Tools", but they got a keeper with "Threat Fire")


----------



## bp936

indianacarnie said:


> it's probably been posted already...... but i've looked through over 50 pages so far and havent found it........... is there an app for vista to put a cpu temp gauge/meter on my taskbar? thanks


I have XP so I don't know if it works in Vista but Speedfan does it what you want

*http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php*


----------



## JohnWill

Freemorrison said:


> Want a cool alternative to Everest? System Spec
> What Is System Spec ?
> A utility to produce a specification of your system's hardware and software.
> 
> With System Spec you can see, save and print a complete spec of your PC. This standalone, system information utility can also perform various windows functions. Additional advanced info includes CPU, drives, applications, display, memory, networking, internet, CD / DVD drives and more.
> http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


Actually, there are many good status utilities, one I use is: SIW (System Information Windows)


----------



## ChuckE

indianacarnie said:


> it's probably been posted already...... but i've looked through over 50 pages so far and havent found it........... is there an app for vista to put a cpu temp gauge/meter on my taskbar? thanks


Sorry, indianacarnie, you said "taskbar" and that is not what I was commenting about. The Sidebar apps don't go on the taskbar, they are for the sidebar.

My error. I will look around a bit for you.


----------



## ChuckE

indianacarnie, I found one through a simple Google search for "cpu temperature app taskbar".

Check out *Core Temp*:
It says: "the application displays a fair amount of detail, you can minimize it to the System Tray area of the Windows taskbar to only display the core temperature(s)."


----------



## peck1234

the best freeware tempererature reading software is realtemp...

It minimizes into the taskbar, records your highest and lowest temps of each session and you can set alarms for high temps...

When windows loads up the first thing I do is open up realtemp, this helps me beacuase if I forget to turn the fans up on my gpu (I do the fans all manuelly) I will here an alarm sound once it hit;s 80C...

Realtemp is the best! I recommend hwmonitor here because its easy to use for begginers...


----------



## JohnWill

I use SpeedFan for monitoring the motherboard.


----------



## telecom69

Try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/


----------



## indianacarnie

hey ! you go there chucke! thanks also thanks to everyone else for their imput


----------



## Freemorrison

This one is awesome:
Water Reflections 2.6
Sqirlz Water Reflections is a way of adding rippling pools of water, and rain or snow effects, to images or existing AVI video.
http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/sqirlz-water-reflect--freeware.html


----------



## buck007

ccleaner from PC Mazine cleans up junk file has never caused any trouble


----------



## Freemorrison

Windows Worm Doors Cleaner (for advanced users only)
Here are some key features of "Windows Worms Doors Cleaner":

· disabling the critical windows services used by the worms
· closing so indirectly the critical ports
· displays the local opened ports
· runnable with command line parameters
· check at start the name of running processes (to detect famous worms)
· check svchost memory usage
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Firewall/Windows-Worms-Doors-Cleaner.shtml


----------



## guy2

InfanVeiw 

because i hate waiting for useless internet explore to load gifs

anyway this program is old but works great with all the extra free plugins


----------



## Freemorrison

Looking for a certain image to make a cool cover page, but don't feel like surfing the net for hours?
Google Image Ripper is awesome just type in what you are looking for and Shazam!
http://dearcomputer.nl/gir/


----------



## dotty999

thanks! looks cool, got it bookmarked  :up:


----------



## Freemorrison

Ever want to take a live look at Times Square or "The Wailing Wall" in Jerusalem?
ReadOn TV Player has CCTV selections from around the world.
My favorites are The Sydney Harbor and Key West.
After installing select CCTV in the "genre" option.
http://www.readontech.com/downloads.html


----------



## indianacarnie

love the image ripper!


----------



## Freemorrison

I love it too!
That is one handy little backdoor trick- I use it all the time for cover pages.


----------



## indianacarnie

it sure is..... been using it for everthing from cover pages to changing the icons on my folders. thanks for the post!


----------



## dktherocker

Style Selector- Lets u apply custom theme to vista and XP
cant find the link, most of them are broken, i could upload if anyone wants..
BTW u dont need any patch


----------



## Freemorrison

http://style-selector.softwareandgames.com/

I really don't use any themes as they tend to slow the system down a bit on start up and can be buggy now and then - I do use "Boot Skins" however.
It's one of the only ones that doesn't mess up your default boot menu and make your system unable to update at the windows update site.

And I have found that after years and years of seeing the same old boring image upon startup - it's nice to see some random bootskins - and it does not slow you down.
They have nice holiday themes also.
Unlike others it does not patch your system - and is safe to use.

http://www.skinbase.org/Skins/BootSkin/488
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=32


----------



## 2fat2lazy

The first would be ZipGenius. It's a free alternative to WinRAR, and much easier to use too.
This is the link to the website: http://www.zipgenius.com/
It rocks.
If you're having trouble with the link to website, here's the link to Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZipGenius

Second would be:Mozilla Firefox
Website: http://www.mozilla.com/


----------



## jp1203

PureText: A simple little 13k program that can instantly convert any text on the clipboard to unformatted text, and adds a hotkey (Windows Sign+V) to do it automatically.

http://www.stevemiller.net/puretext/

Saves having to do a "Paste Special" in Word


----------



## Freemorrison

Thanks for the Zip Genius - that is a sweet alternative to WinRar.

"Everything"

http://www.voidtools.com/

Everything" is an administrative tool that locates files and folders by filename instantly for Windows.
Unlike Windows search "Everything" initially displays every file and folder on your computer (hence the name "Everything").
You type in a search filter to limit what files and folders are displayed.

"Everything" only uses file and folder names and generally takes a few seconds to build it's database.
A fresh install of Windows XP SP2 (about 20,000 files) will take about 1 second to index.
1,000,000 files will take about 1 minute.


----------



## Crypton

*hmmm Good Thread
Thanks for Making this . . .

@ Topic

i like Windows Live Essentials

Specially windows live writer and windows Live Mail
its too Handy
i believe you Guys Do Like those applets

NO link Available 
Reason :
online installer*


----------



## dustyjay

Mailwasher Free. Enables me to preview emails before DL from the mail server. Allows you to Blacklist spammers and unwanted email addresses. Also allows you to report spam to Spam Cop Free Version handles one email address the paid version I have tried with up to 5 email addresses. http://www.mailwasher.net/download-mailwasher-free


----------



## jp1203

2fat2lazy said:


> The first would be ZipGenius. It's a free alternative to WinRAR, and much easier to use too.
> This is the link to the website: http://www.zipgenius.com/
> It rocks.
> If you're having trouble with the link to website, here's the link to Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZipGenius
> 
> Second would be:Mozilla Firefox
> Website: http://www.mozilla.com/


Probably already mentioned it in this thread, but I use 7-Zip, which works really well.


----------



## 2fat2lazy

Anyone knows a good, free alternative for XP's sucky wireless manager?
My 3rd favourite would be:

Open Office.org, a free alternative to Microsoft Office.
Zip Genius works for Open Office's file extensions too.
Link for Open Office:
www.openoffice.org


----------



## JohnWill

There's nothing wrong with the XP wireless manager, it works fine for a vast majority of people. If you buy a 3rd party wireless card, you normally get their client if you like that better.


----------



## Stoner

Autostitch has been mentioned at this site before for making panoramas......just tried out Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE) for panoramas and it looks promising as an alternative.
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ice/


----------



## King_Rat

Transparent Notepad

http://sourceforge.net/projects/transnote/

enjoy ^^


----------



## Freemorrison

The BEST utility for viewing text files containing ASCII Art (NFO/DIZ/TXT)

DAMN NFO Viewer > There's not much it won't open
Is an utility designed for viewing text files containing ASCII Art (e.g. nfo files), and it proved itself to be handy.

"So, if you're fed up with starting some DOS-like file manager each time you need to view nfo file, or ain't too happy with the viewer you use, or (worst case) use Notepad - give this little tool a try."
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Text-editors/DAMN-NFO-Viewer.shtml


----------



## Freemorrison

HotKeyz > http://www.skynergy.com/hotkeyz.html

"Using your keyboard will help you to work more productively and efficiently".

"Features default hotkeys for minimizing, maximizing, restoring or closing the active window. Launch your default e-mail window to compose a new email. Control your WinAmp without it being focused. Define memo type text and with a hotkey paste your text into your e-mails, documents etc. You can also paste special characters or the current date and time. Open and close your CD-Rom(s). Power off, shutdown, logoff or reboot your PC with a hotkey press. Start your screen saver, hide or unhide your desktop, taskbar or any desktop with a hotkey."

"The HotKeyz tray icon will change to indicate a key press. The shortcuts work with the WIN, CTRL, ALT, SHIFT modifier keys and with most of the other keyboard keys. You can even enable or disable unwanted hotkeys without deleting them from the hotkey list. You can also categorise all your hotkeys. Print preview and then print all your hotkeys to have quick reference hard copy."


----------



## Freemorrison

This is one of my favorites - though it's not an app - it's a free service from Google.

Free 411 from Google - dial from any cell phone or home phone - say the business - city - and state and Google will look it up for you - shoot you a text message with details or give you the number - or connect you right up.

1 800 466 4411 Google Free Phone Service

It works I use it all the time and have never seen a charge to my cell phone account.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/12/technology/internet/12google.htm


----------



## cromaczs07

I like the idea of "Everything" but how come it cant search the files/folders in my pc? It wont show anything...

Thanks for the shares!


----------



## Freemorrison

It's portable app - so after you click the "Everything" Icon -
( I pinned mine to the Start menu)-
It should begin to scan everything on your system - at the top left there is a space to type in specific files you are looking for.


----------



## JohnWill

cromaczs07 said:


> I like the idea of "Everything" but how come it cant search the files/folders in my pc? It wont show anything...
> 
> Thanks for the shares!


If you've installed it correctly, you just right click on any folder and select Search Everything.


----------



## Freemorrison

"Code Stuff Starter" (Auto Runs is nice also)
As a primary purpose, Starter allows one to view and manage all the programs that are starting automatically whenever operating system is loading. It enumerates all the hidden registry entries, startup folders' items and some of the initialization files, so that the user could choose to temporarily disable selected entries, edit them, create new, or delete them permanently.

Secondary purpose is to list all the running processes with possibility to view extended process' information (such as used DLLs, memory usage, thread count, priorities etc.), and to terminate selected process (even a Windows NT service, having enough access rights).

Another one is Windows' services (and drivers) manager with some advanced features.

Starter is a real Freeware and is not crippled in any way among the similar products. The user interface is pretty simple and has a lot of options that are self-explanatory. 
http://codestuff.tripod.com/products_starter.html

"Start Up Lite"
StartUpLite is a lightweight and simple to use application that allows you to speed up your system startup, safely and efficiently. The program allows you to disable or remove unnecessary startup entries from your computer. By using StartUpLite, you can dramatically help shorten your startup time with only a few clicks of the mouse.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/startuplite.php


----------



## Freemorrison

This one is not really an app - kinda a back door Google Earth - very cool.

http://www.earthalbum.com/

"Earth album is a simpler - slicker - flicker - mashup that allows you explore some of the most stunning photos in the world courtesy of Google Maps"


----------



## Bryce98

Avast antivirus (free version)
ATI Cartalyst control centre
Powertab
Firefox


----------



## vSnoopy

recently i am downloading some big files from the internet and i found that it takes me about 1 day to finish downloading...is there any solution to speed up my download ??
i appreciate helps from the members here


----------



## JohnWill

vSnoopy said:


> recently i am downloading some big files from the internet and i found that it takes me about 1 day to finish downloading...is there any solution to speed up my download ??
> i appreciate helps from the members here


I suggest posting a query with your complete system specifications in Networking here and we'll try to help. This is not the place for this discussion.


----------



## valis

process hacker

thanks, mumbo..........


----------



## catlover2

imgburn.
i like it because it is easy to use and it tells you what it's doing.

(it's a disc burning program)


----------



## valis

easy to use and it tells you what it's doing?


you married?


----------



## vSnoopy

any freeware that can be use to edit a movie so that i would be clearer ??


----------



## Freemorrison

"UBCD4Win is a bootable recovery CD that contains software used for repairing, restoring, or diagnosing almost any computer problem. Our goal is to be the most complete and easy to use free computer diagnostic tool. Almost all software included in UBCD4Win are freeware utilities for Windows®"
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

"Ultimate Boot CD is completely free for the download"
Download here>
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## Freemorrison

My friend here at TSG and KickenHardware "Rich M" shared  this one with me and I love it!
It may be one of the greatest free app I have ever used.

"CookieNator" http://www.codefromthe70s.org/cookienator.aspx

"Cookienator is a tool that will help you remain anonymous from search engines such as Google and other notorious web-usage trackers such as Doubleclick or Omniture."

"Many websites install cookies in your browser, and these little bits of tracking data will be used to identify you for as long as you keep using your computer. In the past few years I have been alternating between religiously clearing my cookies from time to time, or neglecting to do so with hope that these corporations will live up to their vague promises of doing no evil".

"Then I decided that it'd be more productive to automate the whole thing, so I spent a good chunk of a weekend creating the first version of Cookienator, a simple program that will leave most of your cookies alone but will remove the ones that put your privacy at risk."

"Cookienator is lightweight; it's a single executable that you install on your computer. When run, it will tell you how many cookies it would like to remove. You can also view the cookies in question"


----------



## dotty999

thanks for that! I'm giving it a go!


----------



## cromaczs07

JohnWill said:


> If you've installed it correctly, you just right click on any folder and select Search Everything.


it remained blank after choosing "everything" from the GUI.


----------



## JohnWill

cromaczs07 said:


> it remained blank after choosing "everything" from the GUI.


I suggest visiting their forum and asking there. Obviously, thousands are using it, so it's something about how you're installing it.


----------



## Freemorrison

My WiFi Zone
"I have done many articles over the years on how to spot and properly defend you local area network from intruders. I have described everything from what to do with firewall hits, viewing router logs, locking down your wireless network, and even how to securely use Hot Spots. However, I have yet to run across a good program that can help you monitor what's happening on your wireless networks. Until now...

This week I ran across a little gem of a program that will help you keep an eye on who's using or attempting to use your wireless connection without your consent or knowledge. This issue has been the focus of many legal debates lately. Should it be legal to connect to your neighbor's wireless network when they in fact are the ones broadcasting the signal onto your property? I don't feel that this is right, but it goes on. In fact, it goes on everyday, as more and more end-users have WiFi capability.

Over the past two to three years, the number of wireless networks in homes is seriously on the rise, and according to McAfee, 20 to 60 percent of these networks are completely unsecured. I have personally noticed that between home and here at the office, there have been several new wireless networks broadcasting their SSID all over the place (300 to 500ft), and if you have a wireless network, there's a possibility you're doing it right now too.

With today's Security Article, rightly named My WiFi Zone, you can obtain the access to drop any potential wireless trespassers. Every time a new system attempts to access your network, a small balloon will pop up in the lower right hand corner of your desktop alerting you of the actions taking place. You can quickly scrutinize any connection attempts by viewing the information in this pop up and comparing it to the information of the systems you are responsible for. If you choose not to authorize this unknown entity attempting to gain access to your network, then simply select Deny from the pop up window and bingo-bango, this party crasher is stopped cold."

http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/2064
http://www.mywifizone.com/download1.asp?version=3
http://www.spychecker.com/program/mywifizone.html (Freeware)

This app is awesome!
I'm an apt mgr and I have some brilliant neighbors who must have some wifi hacker programs - this app stopped em dead. ( been using it for a week now with no bugs)
I have cable high speed turbo and the maintenance man bought a netgear router ( This is a saint of a man and I don't mind sharing with him ) so we hook her up - password protected and he can now take classes on the internet - but my hacker neighbors always break into the router- til I got this app.
Besides "CookieNator" this may be the greatest free app I have ever used.

We have now just totally unlocked the router - no more password. It looks wide open through my Ipod - and the only way on is if I click "Ok" " after intruder alert.

No more logging on to Netgear and seeing 15 to 20 people on my IP


----------



## dustyjay

Great for stitching Photos together to make Panarama Views. Clevr Stitcher http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/market...ace.offering&marketplaceid=1&offeringid=10036


----------



## JohnWill

Freemorrison said:


> No more logging on to Netgear and seeing 15 to 20 people on my IP


Of course, I simply enabled WPA2-AES on my router with a strong encryption key, and it's bulletproof and I didn't have to install any special applications.  Nobody that I didn't want on the connection has ever connected.

I also don't have to have a computer running managing the connection. :down:


----------



## Freemorrison

I had enabled WPA2-AES - some how they got on with some hacker tools - I can't believe I forgot that it's wide open when I turn off the pc - DOH! 
I was so excited to see all the "Intruder Blocked" messages - my IQ dropped.
Gonna re encrypt - thanks John.


----------



## JohnWill

I invite any hackers to drive by and try to crack my wireless signal, ain't gonna' happen.


----------



## Duckman69

Dont know if this has been posted but I just found FreeCalls.com been using it for 3 days making free calls when they dont need to be over a few minutes long. There use to be another similar program I had but I lost it... I couldnt get there online test call feature to work for me but when I downloaded it worked fine for me  hope some1 else enjoys this one like I have been...

http://www.freecall.com
http://www.freecall.com/en/faq.html


----------



## Mumbodog

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/category/downloads

a few I found

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/repair-fix-windows-7-vista-problems-with-fixwin-utility

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/vistaswitcher-a-task-management-utility-for-windows-7-vista#more-7842

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/add-features-to-windows-7-explorer-with-7plus#more-7915 :up:

Generating long, high-quality random passwords

https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm

.

.


----------



## aacm

Mumbodog

Thanks great sites... very helpful ..

awesome:up:


----------



## Squashman

Freemorrison said:


> I had enabled WPA2-AES - some how they got on with some hacker tools - I can't believe I forgot that it's wide open when I turn off the pc - DOH!
> I was so excited to see all the "Intruder Blocked" messages - my IQ dropped.
> Gonna re encrypt - thanks John.





JohnWill said:


> I invite any hackers to drive by and try to crack my wireless signal, ain't gonna' happen.


If they are using the Rainbow tables it may be possible but I am not sure if they work on WPA2.


----------



## Freemorrison

Thanks goes out to John Will - After re encrypting those shoddy bloody hackers have not got back on my wireless.
Still can't believe how foolish I was to forget about the app not working when the system is off.


----------



## Mumbodog

Cracking WPA2-AES

http://www.google.com/search?q=crac...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBEQqwQwAA

.


----------



## Freemorrison

SUPER © Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer.
A GUI to FFmpeg, MEncoder, MPlayer, x264, musepack,
monkey's audio, true audio, wavpack, ffmpeg2theora 
and the theora/vorbis RealProducer plugIn.

If you need a simple, yet very efficient tool to convert (encode) or play any Multimedia file, 
without reading manuals or spending long hours training, then SUPER © is all you need.
It is a Multimedia Encoder and a Multimedia Player, easy-to-use with 1 simple click.

It's a bit tricky finding the download links amidst all the info - look to the bottom left of the page here> http://www.erightsoft.com/S6Kg1.html
" Download SUPER © setup file from our 4th dedicated serve "

I use it to convert files to MP3 for my Ipod - this app is awesome - and has so many options - yet right click - and it has a simple menu.
Best of all it's free for awhile.


----------



## Noyb

This has been mentioned before .. But to go with converting your files to mp3 ..
You can also use *MP3Gain* .. to adjust the volume of all the mp3 files so they all sound the same.


----------



## Freemorrison

Thanks Noyb - that is a great app - brilliant!

"Mp3Gain PRO" does volume normalization inside the mp3, not just between separate mp3s. So if you feel a song is too quiet at the beginning (or middle, or end), then it can boost the volume just for that part. Pretty cool, if that's what you need."


----------



## Noyb

Now that you've encouraged me  .. And while on the subject of Mp3's and maybe Wav files ..
I also use the Freeware Audacity to edit my Mp3's (or Wav's) to trim the dead space (lead in or tail out) ..
Filter the audio .. (and a whole lot more edits/filters)

I also had an occasion where I wanted to Embed an audio file in a Power Point .. 
But M$ only lets you you Embed Huge wav files in a PP.

I used the freeware Cdex .... 
To *Trick* a compressed Mp3 file into thinking it was a huge wav file (with a wav extension) ..
So I could *Embed* it in a Power Point show without adding hundreds of MBs to the PPS.


----------



## indianacarnie

been looking for one of these, (mp3gain) thanks noyb!
i like the windows club too mumbodog , always nice to see the word spread.


----------



## Noyb

Freemorrison said:


> .."Mp3Gain PRO" does volume normalization inside the mp3...


But Pro is not freeware :down: .. Being a cheapskate  .. I've used Audacity to boost/cut the gain in certain areas of Audio files at times.

Had a friend with over 3000 audio files and he was complaining about the difference in gain.
Sure glad Mp3gain didn't make me fix one at a time.


----------



## dotty999

Freemorrison said:


> This app is awesome!
> I'm an apt mgr and I have some brilliant neighbors who must have some wifi hacker programs - this app stopped em dead. ( been using it for a week now with no bugs)
> I have cable high speed turbo and the maintenance man bought a netgear router ( This is a saint of a man and I don't mind sharing with him ) so we hook her up - password protected and he can now take classes on the internet - but my hacker neighbors always break into the router- til I got this app.
> *Besides "CookieNator" this may be the greatest free app I have ever used.*


I decided to try CookieNator but it's not all it's cracked up to be! It got rid of all of my log ins for different trusted sites including TSG!

It's supposed to clean only "evil" cookies but that certainly wasn't the case.


----------



## shetiye

These are some sites that most if not all would appreciate. They saved me alot of money from what most people are paying for.

1.) http://www.amltools.com/ - this appl. is a free registry cleaner
2.) http://www.devicedoctor.com/ - this appl. is free and will detect all driver updates needed for your computer
3.) http://freewareapp.com/driver-cleaner_download/ - this appl. is free and will remove all and parts of drivers left on your computer after uninstalling the old drivers
4.) http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html - this appl. is free and will uninstall any program that you cant usually uninstall. How many of us wanted to delete something and went to add/remove and it wouldnt budge? Well, Revo will delete these program from your computer at no cost


----------



## Noyb

*1)* Registry Cleaners are NOT recommend by most here at TSG .. 
They should carry the Warning ... Use at your own risk.
The only safe Registry Cleaner is a fresh install of Windows .. It's also free.

I'm not too sure about *(3)* ???

And Welcome to the TSG forum


----------



## shetiye

Will note that. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dotty999

Revo uninstaller is a good programme though, many of us use it regularly


----------



## Crazy_Hobo

SpyBot, hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## indianacarnie

yeah revo uninstaller is the best i've come across by far. havent used spybot for quite awhile now....... since i found out they took/take money NOT to find certain "things".


----------



## specialkjl

I have been using:

*PopChar Win*

PopChar Win by Ergonis is the Windows sibling of PopChar X. It makes "typing" of unusual characters easy without having to remember keyboard combinations. Whenever you need a special character, PopChar is there to help. Click the "P" in the system tray to display a table of characters. Select the desired character and it instantly appears in your document.

for several months now and it is awesome! Anyone who lists on Ebay and needs special characters in listing titles, this is perfect.

It is "try before you buy", but no end date on the try (IMHE).
Download page:
http://www.ergonis.com/products/popcharwin/
:up:


----------



## guy2

This is so limited but at least it's got some functionality ,do you know of a ''freeware'' software for electrical formulas/scientific formulas/hazard symbols and such.

I need to print safety warnings and ratings, laminated tags to go on electrical devices and other high rpm machines.


----------



## KeithKman

iWeb SEO Tool by Rage Software is pretty awesome if you use iWeb.


----------



## indianacarnie

i think i remember seeing something like what you need at download.com . have you tried looking there?


----------



## N1v3n

This link is from a guy who features on British TV programes/news on consumer issues. It links to a whole bunch of free, legal software including office software, utilities, graphics, audio/video, etc.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/free-office-software


----------



## LangOver

Hi,

My favorite freeware is LangOver:

LangOver 5.0 - is a freeware that helps when you tried to type in one language but the result was in another...That's because the keyboard layout was in a wrong language, and you forgot to use "ALT+SHIFT"... NO MORE! Click "F10" and your text will be fixed! LangOver 5 is free and Supports ANY language!

Download free from:
http://langover.com


----------



## karlosio

Needing to extract an UIF image file but dont have magic ISO, download this uif2iso a free UIF to ISO converter, which will convert your UIF file so you can then extract it in Winrar or Power ISO. And is not limited to the 300MB cap that Magic ISO has when you install the trial.


----------



## JohnWill

An interesting utility for securing your hard disk, *Predator*. Locks the disk with any USB FLASH drive, convenient and easier than typing the password all the time.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.montpellier-informatique.com/predator/en/index.php?n=Main.HomePage"]PREDATOR locks your PC when you are away, even if your Windows session is still opened.
It uses a regular USB flash drive as an access control device, and works as follows:
protect your computer with a flash drive

* you insert the USB drive
* you run PREDATOR (autostart with Windows is possible)
* you do your work...
* when you're away from your PC, you simply remove the USB drive:
once it is removed, the keyboard and mouse are disabled and the screen darkens
* when you return back to your PC, you put the USB flash drive in place:
keyboard and mouse are immediately released, and the display is restored.

It's easier and faster than closing your Windows session, since you do not have to retype your password when you return. [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Civibird

My company uses this cleaner:
http://download.cnet.com/ATF-Cleaner/3000-18512_4-89432.html

I was pleased with the ease as I am not that familiar with computer management.


----------



## paisanol69

JohnWill said:


> An interesting utility for securing your hard disk, *Predator*. Locks the disk with any USB FLASH drive, convenient and easier than typing the password all the time.
> 
> [WEBQUOTE="http://www.montpellier-informatique.com/predator/en/index.php?n=Main.HomePage"]PREDATOR locks your PC when you are away, even if your Windows session is still opened.
> It uses a regular USB flash drive as an access control device, and works as follows:
> protect your computer with a flash drive
> 
> * you insert the USB drive
> * you run PREDATOR (autostart with Windows is possible)
> * you do your work...
> * when you're away from your PC, you simply remove the USB drive:
> once it is removed, the keyboard and mouse are disabled and the screen darkens
> * when you return back to your PC, you put the USB flash drive in place:
> keyboard and mouse are immediately released, and the display is restored.
> 
> It's easier and faster than closing your Windows session, since you do not have to retype your password when you return. [/WEBQUOTE]


...great application JW, but as usual I have just one question...what happens if the thumb drive dies, or gets corrupted, after you have removed it from the computer, espically if you have left the computer in an open session. Is there an option to have that software on 2 different thumb drives, and the ability to use either thumb drive, in the event that the one you used to lock out the main computer does have a problem?


----------



## JohnWill

You can type your password into the Predator screen prompt and unlock the system. The USB drive is just a convenient way to unlock the system. I only remove the USB drive when I'm away. Normally, I have the system wake up with no restrictions.


----------



## Blackmirror

TED Notepad



> TED Notepad is a chrome-less text editor. There are no toolbars, no sidebars, no fancy-looking gadgets. However, there is a large variety of features, settings and text-processing tools that could bring your typing, text-working or coding to the next level:


----------



## hewee

I love metapad
It opens right away and no install is needed and it does simple thing easy and fast and it can doing other things and you can have click-able links so great to have link in your notes or the text file readme you get with other programs you can now click on the links.
Have to go to options to set that up.


----------



## Space Cowboy

> All comes to an end ...
> Dear Customers,
> 
> Because of the insolvency of WUG all operations regarding X-Setup Pro have been shut down.
> 
> We thank all customers, partner and friends for their support during this time. We hope you had as much fun using X-Setup Pro as we had making it.
> 
> We wish you all the best,
> 
> TeX and Eric
> 
> P.S.:
> 
> You can still download the last version from Major Geeks: www.majorgeeks.com/download4083.html
> 
> In case you lost your serial number use this one instead: XSA092-11TA9R-8K12YT


----------



## JohnWill

The problem with the old version of X-Setup is that it doesn't support modern versions of Windows.


----------



## stevemelchs

Few of my favorite freewares are:
1. Paint.NET
2. Gimp
3. Blender 3D

And, some free internet fax service online.


----------



## JohnWill

If you have dual monitors, here are some neat and free Dual Monitor Tools.


----------



## xico

hewee said:


> I love metapad
> It opens right away and no install is needed and it does simple thing easy and fast and it can doing other things and you can have click-able links so great to have link in your notes or the text file readme you get with other programs you can now click on the links.
> Have to go to options to set that up.


Ditto on that, Hewee! :up:

Anyone know of a good, fast download manager?


----------



## Mumbodog

xico said:


> Anyone know of a good, fast download manager?


http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm

.


----------



## xico

Thanks, Mumbodog! :up:


----------



## hewee

xico said:


> Ditto on that, Hewee! :up:
> 
> Anyone know of a good, fast download manager?


I only use some add-on for Firefox. FlashGot and I keep it disable and only use it now and then. But let me tell you it sure has come in handy when you have a page full of sound or video links. Down side of it is if the download files are some odd name then you lost that because you can not rename when you save one file at a time.

Then another I like because it lets me get video at sites that others would not work on some sites and that is NetVideoHunter Video Downloader


----------



## xico

Thanks, hewee! :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome xico.

Then remember the less Firefox add-ons the faster Firefox will open and you don't need to have all the add-ons running so disable ones you don't use all the time.



> Last updated: Fri, 25 Jun 2010 21:09:03 GMT
> User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)
> *Extensions (enabled: 23, disabled: 6):*
> 
> 
> Adblock Plus 1.0.2
> Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper 1.0.5
> BetterPrivacy 1.29 [disabled]
> Bookmark Duplicate Detector 0.7.5
> CacheViewer 0.4.7.1 [disabled]
> CoLT 2.4.7
> CookieCuller 1.3.1
> CookieSafe 3.0.5
> CustomizeGoogle 0.76
> CuteMenus - Crystal SVG 1.9.3
> Enhanced Bookmark Search 0.1.4.04.1
> Extension Manager Extended 2.8.1
> Fasterfox 2.0.0
> FlashGot 1.2.1.26 [disabled]
> Google Icon 1.11
> Image Zoom 0.3.1
> InfoLister 0.10.1
> KeyScrambler 2.6.0.0
> Konquefox 1.7.0
> Menu Editor 1.2.6
> NetVideoHunter 0.4.3
> NoScript 1.9.9.97
> SafeCache 0.9
> SafeHistory 0.9 [disabled]
> Simple Mail 2.74 [disabled]
> Text size toolbar 0.6.2
> Toolbar Buttons 0.6.0.5
> UI Tweaker (Formerly Toolbar Cleanup) 1.7.0
> Wired-Marker 3.6.10021200 [disabled]
> 
> *Themes (1):*
> 
> 
> Firefox (default) 2.0 [selected]
> 
> *Plugins (11):*
> 
> 
> Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.200.2
> Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U20
> Microsoft® DRM
> Mozilla Default Plug-in
> QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6
> RealPlayer Version Plugin
> RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit)
> Shockwave Flash
> Silverlight Plug-In
> Virtual Earth 3D 4.00090316005 plugin for Mozilla
> Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library


That was made using InfoLister or older version http://mozilla.doslash.org/infolister/

Good to have that just to make up the list with links on most of the add-ons.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Best of 2 Billion Firefox Add-ons (2 web pages).

-- Tom


----------



## vSnoopy

any freeware that can help me to clear virus in pen drive ??


----------



## JohnWill

Just use any standard AV product to scan the drive. Better yet, copy the stuff off and simply format the drive.


----------



## CharlesMusicWebs

http://www.luxand.com/blink/
"Login to Your PC by Simply Looking!"

facial recognition windows logon! Even if it's a few seconds slow, or a tad inaccurate it is AWSOME & Fun!


----------



## dbailey18

Could be that this is a great set of tools too !

http://launcher.nirsoft.net/

Hope I haven't stuck this up here twice .


----------



## dbailey18

Noyb said:


> *1)* Registry Cleaners are NOT recommend by most here at TSG ..
> They should carry the Warning ... Use at your own risk.
> The only safe Registry Cleaner is a fresh install of Windows .. It's also free.
> 
> I'm not too sure about *(3)* ???
> 
> And Welcome to the TSG forum


Believe Me ! I know about the registry cleaners as not being welcomed here.


----------



## Mumbodog

MSE shows 2 trojans in this package http://launcher.nirsoft.net/ , anyone else?


----------



## aka Brett

Mumbodog said:


> MSE shows 2 trojans in this package, anyone else?


send me the link and I will scan it with kaspersky


----------



## Mumbodog

Check my edit Brett

AVG online scanner says nothing found.

Upping it to Virustotal

results
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...45c16db9d888ed6dbe026420f410e8c242-1282657390

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...c1230b4859340e42c7cf22c65aad08aba0-1282657503

http://www.virscan.org/report/e7e6e29bf63d237e232299088895364a.html

http://www.virscan.org/report/dc57bff1ed27cf51d6ab41bfe896cc42.html

I guess it is just considered hack tools, others are false positives.


----------



## aka Brett

checked ok with kasperky..which is probably included with the online scan of online scanners.


----------



## dbailey18

I get worse results with Eset which I've used for 10 yrs and have sent the so called malicious file or files to them but have never received any response back yet as far as this software being dangerous. The web site also warns you of some activity. I have not used all the programs installed with this package not enough time yet but have been using it for sometime now with no problems other than the afore mentioned. Of course when downloaded at first did the usual and customary scan before opening. Ever since i have had it installed ESET always has something to say about and each time I either allow Eset to pick it up and choose to Ignore or after I have used one of the individual program's considered it safe. System has been clean for I should say atleast seems to be clean have no unusual weird things going on other than the usual Microsoft updates of LIVE HOTMAIL and IE 8 bugs ! I do use various scanners to other than ESET .


----------



## dbailey18

Got another here that has some good features !

Commands In Demand .

http://www.vasilios-free.gr/freesoft/commands_in_demand.htm


----------



## JohnWill

Wallpaper Slideshow LT

Nifty wallpaper changer that resizes on the fly, handles multiple monitors, and is compatible with all versions of Windows through WIndows 7 64-bit. It allows you to specify multiple files and/or folders and the time period between switches. Free of course.


----------



## Freemorrison

We have Wallpaper Slideshow Pro for years - Love It!
My wifes adds files from her Kodak EasyShare to the "My Pictures" folder and they pop up now and then on the rotation between the many other wallpaper scenic pics in a separate folder, this is an excellent app!
One of my favorite all time apps - thanks John.

Cookienator - would be in 2nd place as my other favorite>
http://www.codefromthe70s.org/cookienator.aspx
_
Cookienator is a tool that will help you remain anonymous from search engines such as Google and other notorious web-usage trackers such as Doubleclick or Omniture.

Many websites install cookies in your browser, and these little bits of tracking data will be used to identify you for as long as you keep using your computer. In the past few years I have been alternating between religiously clearing my cookies from time to time, or neglecting to do so with hope that these corporations will live up to their vague promises of doing no evil.
_


----------



## vmars316

Greetings,
I often find the need to Sort stuff, lists, etc..
So I wrote a handy little sort program, I call hbSORT.
*hbSort* It is freeware, and not to be sold.

Here is the Help file for it. 
http://www.vmars316.com/hbSort/hbSort_Help.html

And here is where you can DownLoad it.
http://www.vmars316.com/hbSort/

Happy Trails!...vmars316


----------



## indianacarnie

dvd decrypter and format factory are the 2 best dvd rippers i've found. dvdshrink deserves honorable mention also.
use with media center master for the meta data (if you use media browser that is)


----------



## Joethefairguy

Well my personal fave for linux right now [ Even though technically, it is a Firefox add-on]

(just trying to stand out)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254/


----------



## Noyb

I'll agree with WinPatrol and CCleaner .. as long as you do NOT tell CCleaner to mess in the registry .. unless you really know what you're doing.
Messing around in the registry is not recommend here at TSG.

Click Here .. and see where it says ...


> since the introduction of Windows XP, registry cleaning is no longer a crucial issue for the stability, security and performance of your system.
> *Don't mess around with it!*


And welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## DaveBurnett

Most "errors" in the registry are fairly easily defined ones and will be found by most of the cleaners.
Some "errors" are questionable at the best of times even for a human with experience, so it is extremely unlikely that a program will be able to spot them and take the right action.

Even on this forum, there is a special section for helping with registry changes and they insist you do a test before letting you give advice.


----------



## Suntydt

Don't knw if this has been posted, looked thru several posts and did not see it (but I did NOT go through all of them).

This is a free anti-virus program with a small foot print on the processor. You do have to register it and it gets updated for free use for one year. After a year you get the option of renewing it for another free year etc. 
It is free for personal use only not for business.

http://www.avast.com/index

It updates every time you start your PC and get on the net. You can also manually update it.


----------



## dotty999

I've used Avast for several years off and on, I now use Microsoft Security Essentials which I have found to be more reliable and low on resources too


----------



## ChuckE

MSE is more than just anti-virual software. What it is is probably the best deal ever coming from Microsoft.


----------



## dotty999

they sure got their act together on that one!:up:


----------



## dustyjay

I agree, MSE is IMHO a much better FREE Security Suite than Avast, AVG, or Avira. And no registration to use it either.


----------



## Suntydt

Well, personally I hate all things Microsoft. I don't trust them, _I USE THEM,_ but I don't trust them.

As for Avast! I think they were bought out a while back. They have reworked the interface and it works really good.

I live by the old adage "Don't put all your eggs in one basket". There are plenty of options besides Microsoft and I will never assume MS is the "one and only" or the best.


----------



## ChuckE

Neither of which has anybody said here.


----------



## dotty999

we all have our preferences and like to share them


----------



## aka Brett

Dont know if it has been mentioned here or not before...but I had a recent thread regarding duplicate files and ended up using Anti twin.
Plenty of options and easy to use...just the way I like it

http://www.joerg-rosenthal.com/en/antitwin/


----------



## TheAussie

DFX Windows Media Player Add-on: http://www.fxsound.com/index.php?vendor=15&subvendor=0&plus=0&refer=0 (this makes your music sound much better).

CCleaner: http://www.piriform.com/


----------



## da_ab

DFX 9 Audio Enhancer is a 30 day trial.

is there any good free alternative?


----------



## Devpro

[Devpro- your content was edited by a Moderator due to our Rules , spefically, this part> * "Circumventing Company/School/Parental or Other Restrictions - Because we are unable to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided to those trying to circumvent Internet filters or similar restrictions and any such threads will be closed. Furthermore, we will not assist with violating the "Terms of Service" of any product, service or web site. Unfortunately, it is against Google's Terms of Service to download videos from YouTube. They have contacted us directly to request that we do not support with downloading videos from YouTube. Any posts with instructions or information about how to violate Terms of Service will be closed or removed].*


----------



## Cookiegal

Devpro said:


> [Devpro- your content was edited by a Moderator due to our Rules , spefically, this part> * "Circumventing Company/School/Parental or Other Restrictions - Because we are unable to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided to those trying to circumvent Internet filters or similar restrictions and any such threads will be closed. Furthermore, we will not assist with violating the "Terms of Service" of any product, service or web site. Unfortunately, it is against Google's Terms of Service to download videos from YouTube. They have contacted us directly to request that we do not support with downloading videos from YouTube. Any posts with instructions or information about how to violate Terms of Service will be closed or removed].*


Devpro,

Just to be sure you see this.


----------



## joe957

Late night on the computer. Make the screen easier on the eyes.

"f.lux fixes this: it makes the color of your computer's display adapt to the time of day, warm at night and like sunlight during the day."

https://justgetflux.com/


----------



## joe957

"Should I Remove It? is a very simple but extremely powerful Windows application that helps users, both technical and non technical, decide what programs they should remove from their PC."

http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/index.aspx


----------



## zvone

Open Office 4.1.2, great free substitute for Microsoft Office!


----------



## ChrisRogers

Hi, All

My favorite that I have used this year is called iMyfone Umate Free. It's totally free. 
With 25+ advanced space saving analysis technologies, iMyfone Umate Free can scan and analyze your iPhone completely to recognize the used and free space on your iPhone and figure out how much can be released.


----------



## 2twenty2

Free licensed software daily

https://www.giveawayoftheday.com/

What's the catch? Each program is available for 24 hours only, and you must install it the day you download it. To clarify, the software doesn't _expire_ after 24 hours. Rather, you have a 24-hour window in which to nab it and load it. But once that's done, it's yours to keep.


----------



## petef56

THE PROBLEM:
Windows 7 - Windows does not remember window size and position.





THE SOLUTION:
* WinSize2
http://winsize2.sourceforge.net/en/

TOTALLY FREE, not even a method to donate to the author.

I tested Winsize2 and decided this is exactly what I needed. It's simple as CTRL+ALT+Z to have it remember a particular window's settings.

As a bonus, it automatically prompts you and asks if you'd like your desktop Icon setup remembered & saved. It has other features, but I didn't look into them yet.

This program successfully changed my desktop from a dysfunctional mess, to an efficient working environment. BRAVO!!!

PS: I believe that WinSize2 was created using the AutoIt scripting language which compiles to a standalone *.exe file and does not require installation into Windows. You just copy the folder to any location on any drive and create a shortcut to the desktop to run it. It can be set to start automatically when Windows starts, but honestly, I was a bit baffled on how to get the program setup initially. I finally got it, but don't ask me what I did because I couldn't tell you. If you happen to install it, please post a short message explaining how you did it.

--pete--


----------



## Johnny b

Free Acronis Disk Image software

For Western Digital hard drives
https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=119

For Seagate hard drives
http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/discwizard/


----------



## simian

ScreenToGif https://github.com/NickeManarin/ScreenToGif
Rufus http://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Johnny b

Since MS recently discontinued their Office compatibility pack, I decided to try out the latest LibreOffice 6.0.3.
Looks like a winner.

https://www.libreoffice.org/download/download/


----------



## zvone

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Since MS recently discontinued their Office compatibility pack, I decided to try out the latest LibreOffice 6.0.3.
> Looks like a winner.
> 
> https://www.libreoffice.org/download/download/


I've been using it for more than a year. It works like a charm, got regular updates and it's free! Just stick to it.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My favorites are Malwarebytes, Hitman Pro, Combofix, Teamviewer Windows 10 Store Apps Games that are bundled with artistic works like puzzles, coloring, painting and Bingo Blitz which are all free of charge. Combofix is used as last resort and should only be used by experienced tech savvy users and monitored closely. What it does is fix a wide variety of issues caused by malware on the system and repairs file corruption and removes traces of threats. I use this tool for friends and family who have issues with malware on their systems that are difficult to locate and remove with other tools. I use the free version of teamviewer because it is basic user friendly and easy to install for users that need my assistance who only have basic user knowledge.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am having a bit of trouble locating what I just posted so I am specifying the reason I brought up Windows Themes and free games that are located in the Windows 10 App store. I brought these up because they are very well secured apps that are monitored closely by Microsoft and updated regularly. So, if you are a Windows 10 user and want to experience a little more than just basic computing needs and looking for something enjoyable, just brows through the Microsoft Store App which would be the safest way to download apps for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Johnny b

I see this thread has been revitalized.

OBS Studio for screen capture.
Open source.

imo, excellent with a lot of settings for best performance.

https://obsproject.com/

I've used it on both Win 7 Pro and Win 10 Pro platforms with good results.

Easy to set up on Windows, on Linux not so much.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Did you know that Microsoft Windows 10 contains a built in snipping tool with the file extension of either .jpeg or .png that allows a wide variety of sizes to be used such as full windows clip, or freebase clipping, as well as the use of pens and markers, and is mainly used to provide instructions to other users about how to complete variety of tasks that are related to computing? This is a lightweight tool that is compatible with most Windows OS.


----------



## Cookiegal

ComboFix is no longer used because it hasn't been maintained by the developer for a while now. It hasn't been updated to run on Windows 8.1 or later. Therefore, using it could cause damage to the system.


----------



## Johnny b

There is also a MS tool for editing screen captures ( video captures not screen shots ) that comes with Win 10 Pro.
However, the times I've used it, it compressed the file quite a bit on the first edit. I felt a little bit of quality was lost.
I couldn't find a way to maintain the original resolution.

Does the MS store offer a better video editor?


----------



## Professionalgirl

I know combofix is a dangerous tool and that's why I specified that it needs close monitoring by a professional or experienced tech savvy user. I don't believe combofix is compatible with newer systems though and yes it is obsolete now but was one of my favorites. It used to work perfectly well for me when user had Windows xp back than and I no longer use this tool.


----------



## Cookiegal

I used to love ComboFix. It was easy to use and updated pretty much every day. But all good things must come to an end unfortunately.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> ......................But all good things must come to an end unfortunately.


I'm sensing that with Malwarebytes since I read the app is going cloud oriented.

I used their browser add-on but ran into way too many blocked safe sites.

Things change.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> is going cloud oriented


I hadn't heard that. I won't use it then either. I don't trust the cloud for anything.


----------



## Johnny b

I had issues finding an updated rule set for MBAM 3 and posted about it here:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/mbam-rules-updates.1239784/

See:
https://forums.malwarebytes.com/topic/255318-offline-updates/?tab=comments#comment-1353748

exile360, listed as 'expert' posted:


> Unfortunately offline updates are not currently available and I don't know if they intend to bring them back or not. I suspect they may not since many of the components in Malwarebytes now rely heavily on cloud capabilities for real-time data and threat analysis rather than just signatures/locally stored databases.


For me, using a computer with only offline duties, this was a stopper, if not now, likely in the near future.

Malwarebytes doesn't /hasn't offered rule sets from their site in the past, I had to get them from trusted 3rd parties.

There is an .exe out with a current date, but rule sets used to come in a zipped folder that opened up (edit) a dated folder with 2 exe rule sets.
I'm holding off for a while in updating, but I'm no longer enthusiastic about MBAM.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I hadn't heard that. I won't use it then either. I don't trust the cloud for anything.


The rules download from MajorGeeks is dated Oct 17, 2019

The download from TechSpot is an exe with file details showing the File Version/Product version to be 2013.3.1.1
https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4844-malwarebytes-anti-malware-update.html

I can not find any Malwarebytes reference to that file/product designation.
A month ago, their download was dated the same as MajorGeeks with the same properties.
Their new one I don't trust.

Here is the official MBAM product cycle:
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...74-Malwarebytes-for-Windows-Product-Lifecycle

I'm done with MBAM as of now.
The real bite is that I bought a special for Life license for full time coverage for several machines, way back at version 1 when MBAM was looking for exposure. v2 was a hassle to get installed and apply the v1 license.
I gave up on my offline box and installed the free version 3. Which is worthless now.
I'll be uninstalling the free version 3 from my Win 10 box also as it's just as worthless to me.

Now it's all lost to me.

:down: X 10


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> I used to love ComboFix. It was easy to use and updated pretty much every day. But all good things must come to an end unfortunately.


Sadly I miss those and there isn't anything as good as the original. I miss all the online scanners that did not require a download or take up space on your drive. Now all scanners need downloaded. I wish Microsoft would stop upgrading everything so quickly. We never have a chance to enjoy what we have.


----------



## Johnny b

There's always Linux as a viable option. 

Use the best tool for the job.

For the Internet, I use XenialPup on a flash drive with a write switch.
Off line, for record keeping, photo editing, voice recognition and online video screen capture, I favor Windows.

But that's just me.
Linux isn't for everyone.
Neither is Windows


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> The rules download from MajorGeeks is dated Oct 17, 2019
> 
> The download from TechSpot is an exe with file details showing the File Version/Product version to be 2013.3.1.1
> https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4844-malwarebytes-anti-malware-update.html
> 
> I can not find any Malwarebytes reference to that file/product designation.
> A month ago, their download was dated the same as MajorGeeks with the same properties.
> Their new one I don't trust.
> 
> Here is the official MBAM product cycle:
> https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...74-Malwarebytes-for-Windows-Product-Lifecycle
> 
> I'm done with MBAM as of now.
> The real bite is that I bought a special for Life license for full time coverage for several machines, way back at version 1 when MBAM was looking for exposure. v2 was a hassle to get installed and apply the v1 license.
> I gave up on my offline box and installed the free version 3. Which is worthless now.
> I'll be uninstalling the free version 3 from my Win 10 box also as it's just as worthless to me.
> 
> Now it's all lost to me.
> 
> X 10


Good Morning Jonny b and cookigal.

I think pretty soon that there will be no scanner tools to use leaving systems vulnerable to left over malware that will need to be tediously and manually removed using special commands with command prompt such as typing attrib and searching for SHR files with .exe and .ini files and deleting them manually. This isn't a very good way to remove threats and can leave traces of malware or cause damage if the wrong directory folder or file was deleted that an leave us with no choice but to reformat the hard drive. A single virus protection or security center will not thoroughly detect and remove all threats and us techs rely on the free standalone scanners to help us remove such threats.

I hate to see malwarebytes MBAM go because that was one of our only scanners left to use. I hope there are new scanners that become available and I am curious about making a homemade scanner and wonder if it's possible.


----------



## Johnny b

I hate to see MBAM on the decline also.

With browsers and MS starting to incorporate sandboxes into their products, Sandboxie is under new ownership and will likely decline from those upgrades.
I have one of the last versions before the takeover, but the writing's on the wall.
Another good product will likely fade away.



> But all good things must come to an end unfortunately.


Things change 

The reality still is, the most important player in good security is the person at the keyboard.

I did a search for MBAM problems and conflicts.
It wasn't all MS's fault from it's constant updates.
There were conflicts with other apps too.

I found MBAM issues involving EMET, and elements of EMET have been incorporated into Win 10.

And the beat goes on.


----------



## Professionalgirl

La De Da De Da 

Hi Johnny, I tried Sandboxie on an older system in the past and it slowed down the processor. I think it used too much memory. Though the newer computers/laptops contain DDR3 (Double Data Rate 3) that is equipped for gaming, I still believe sandboxie would slow the system down but it was excellent protection against outside attacks and everything ran inside the sandbox instead of the desktop even though it appeared to run on the desktop. I believe sandbox programs were designed for the purpose of testing newly created software programs by coders/developers.


----------



## Johnny b

My experiences were different with Sandboxie.
But then, they used to be different with MBAM also.


----------



## SmartKitty

Unchecky - Prevents you from getting PUP's


----------



## 2twenty2

Customize your Windows 10 experience with these free apps

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...r-windows-10-experience-with-these-free-apps/


----------

